# explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester, UK



## basquebromance

now it's personal.

Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester


----------



## basquebromance

Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"


----------



## EvilCat Breath

basquebromance said:


> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"


It's always the same people. 

Amish.


----------



## MindWars

*Emergency services have responded to a “serious incident” at the city’s arena, amid unconfirmed reports online of an explosion, Greater Manchester police have said.*


Police Warning After Reports Of Manchester Arena Explosion

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Looks like a big one


----------



## WEATHER53

We just gotta be nicer to em


----------



## skye

Wow!

Fatalities reported!


----------



## Old Yeller

Few deaths reported.   Does not look like an M-80 in a porta-potty prank.  Two loud bangs heard.


----------



## skye

Can it be the religion of piss saying hello again?


----------



## basquebromance

Accelerate Brexit, deport "migrants", secure the borders.


----------



## skye

A lucky one  .....


----------



## bodecea

What's the IRA up to these days?


----------



## skye




----------



## basquebromance

Oh a terrorist attack in Manchester, the Muslim capital of the UK? Weird. I would never have predicted that could happen. Huh.


----------



## basquebromance

Whether u want 2 admit it or not, what just happened in Manchester would've never happened before the migrant crisis. This is the new normal


----------



## blackhawk

Ok take a breath everyone and wait for some facts all we know right now is there was an explosin and deaths.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## basquebromance

thousands had to flee in chaos...


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

The show ended with a big bang.


----------



## skye

QuickHitCurepon said:


> The show ended with a big bang.




The show and several people ended with a big bang.


----------



## Kondor3

Another love-letter from the Religion of Peace ( _*P*eanutButterAndJelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im _)...???


----------



## skye

A bomb disposal unit has just arrived outside the Manchester Arena. Can also hear sniffer dogs being brought out of the vans.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

One reporter

Maybe it was balloons.

The FBI is aware of a possible explosion in UK arena. 

Skynews reports a bomb disposal unit.  Maybe there is someone that has two brain cells to rub together.


----------



## basquebromance

20 dead so far in Manchester. Explosions. Sure looks like an act of terror.


----------



## skye

I wonder what  lies is the BBC   going to  come out with this time. They are  exactly like CNN.


----------



## Gracie

Now now. We are talking about an Arianna I Hate America concert. Muslims would never bomb that donut licking american hating cvnt.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gracie said:


> Now now. We are talking about an Arianna I Hate America concert. Muslims would never bomb that donut licking american hating cvnt.



Yes they would.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> What's the IRA up to these days?




Peace.


----------



## skye

I am hearing at least 20 dead and hundreds injured......can that be  possible? WOW


----------



## Gracie

Marion Morrison said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now. We are talking about an Arianna I Hate America concert. Muslims would never bomb that donut licking american hating cvnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they would.
Click to expand...

I guess they missed her antics. But, never fear. Someone will tell them.

Is it bad that I hope her ass sucking brother got a beam dropped on his head and hers as well?


----------



## shockedcanadian

This was always the fear, a terrorist attack at a sporting event.  Very difficult to contain and prevent on an ongoing basis.  If it was a such an attack it would further illustrate the kind of animals the world is fighting. 

A witness stated she saw "20 to 30 bodies on the ground" and she "saw alot of blood".  If that's the case it wasn't a balloon as some suggested.  I hope it wasn't an attack on purpose, if it was, may justice be served swiftly.


----------



## depotoo

From BBC 

*Summary*

Greater Manchester Police say there have been number of fatalities
People are urged to stay away from the area around Manchester Arena
Rail lines blocked at nearby Manchester Victoria station
Ariana Grande concert was evacuated
A spokesman for the singer confirms she is unharmed


----------



## koshergrl

Tipsycatlover said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the same people.
> 
> Amish.
Click to expand...

White fucking amish people, they're everywhere. 

They are the #1 terror threat the world over.


----------



## Gracie

They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.


----------



## Correll

Gracie said:


> They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.




Panic can certainly kill in a setting like that.


----------



## basquebromance

Liberals will defend Islam till the death! Literally!


----------



## Moonglow

Most of the concerts I have been to, you wouldn't be able to tell if something exploded because of all the explosions going on..


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gracie said:


> They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.



I'm betting a significant number of fatalities are trampling victims.


----------



## Gracie

Put a shitload of morons in the dark to worship another moron singing, turn out the lights, have small doors, make a big bang. See what happens.


----------



## skye

Sources are saying the explosion at Manchester Arena was a nail bomb attack. 

But this is still unconfirmed.


----------



## koshergrl

Correll said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panic can certainly kill in a setting like that.
Click to expand...

Yes, I'm sure that's what it was.

A balloon popped, and people ran each other over and ground nails and shrapnel into their skin while doing it. Because of all the nails and shrapnel laying around n stuff.

That's what it was. 

Fucking morons.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Most of the concerts I have been to, you wouldn't be able to tell if something exploded because of all the explosions going on..




I think if the person in front of your was blown in pieces all over you, you might realize that it was not a special effect.


----------



## koshergrl

Marion Morrison said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm betting a significant number of fatalities are trampling victims.
Click to expand...


It really doesn't happen that often, except in cases of fire where the exits are blocked.


----------



## koshergrl

The pro-hajis are saying it's just a little bomb, that most of the people were killed incidentally by the insane trampling!

How dare those people trample each other while trying to escape such a minor bomb! They should just stand there and welcome the shrapnel.


----------



## TyroneSlothrop

WATCH LIVE: Explosion at Ariana Grande concert results in ‘confirmed fatalities’ at Manchester Arena


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the concerts I have been to, you wouldn't be able to tell if something exploded because of all the explosions going on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think if the person in front of your was blown in pieces all over you, you might realize that it was not a special effect.
Click to expand...

You never know, it was the 1970's...


----------



## Correll

koshergrl said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panic can certainly kill in a setting like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that's what it was.
> 
> A balloon popped, and people ran each other over and ground nails and shrapnel into their skin while doing it. Because of all the nails and shrapnel laying around n stuff.
> 
> That's what it was.
> 
> Fucking morons.
Click to expand...



Sorry, not my intention to diminish the almost certainty that this was a terrorist attack by muslim terrorists, with many killed by a bomb.


Just noting the it is possible that some were killed in the resulting panic, ALSO.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Correll said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panic can certainly kill in a setting like that.
Click to expand...


Especially with so many young people, not only are they unable to deal with the stress of the situation, but they are smaller and could be easily harmed in a rush of people.

Bloody sad regardless.


----------



## koshergrl

Correll said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't know if the fatalities are from the explosions, or morons stepping over any and all on their way out of the building. My bet is...the morons stomping other people in a mad rush.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panic can certainly kill in a setting like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I'm sure that's what it was.
> 
> A balloon popped, and people ran each other over and ground nails and shrapnel into their skin while doing it. Because of all the nails and shrapnel laying around n stuff.
> 
> That's what it was.
> 
> Fucking morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, not my intention to diminish the almost certainty that this was a terrorist attack by muslim terrorists, with many killed by a bomb.
> 
> 
> Just noting the it is possible that some were killed in the resulting panic, ALSO.
Click to expand...


I know I know


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pretty bad.


----------



## bodecea

Gracie said:


> Now now. We are talking about an Arianna I Hate America concert. Muslims would never bomb that donut licking american hating cvnt.


Fascinating.


----------



## Old Yeller

Suicide bomber with backpack?


----------



## JohnnyApplesack

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester



it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa

oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!


----------



## Correll

Old Yeller said:


> Suicide bomber with backpack?




Let's hope. Cause then at least one of the people responsible for this is already dead.


----------



## Weatherman2020

BUT THE CRUSADES!


----------



## koshergrl

"Britain is on its second-highest alert level of "severe" meaning an attack is considered highly likely."

Ariana Grande concert: Deaths after reported blast


----------



## skye

Hospitals are reporting that the people's wounds  are consistent with  nail bomb attack.


----------



## koshergrl

Weatherman2020 said:


> BUT THE CRUSADES!


Those damn Knights Templar! They're always killing people!


----------



## HenryBHough

Will Frau Merkel and the new Chief Frog stop at nothing to punish Britain for abandoning their sinking ship?


----------



## basquebromance

NBC News: Some deaths and injuries may have been caused by stampede from Manchester Arena after explosion, US officials say


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Weatherman2020 said:


> BUT THE CRUSADES!


Tim McVeigh!!!!  The Amish!

Some guy on Fox said the confirmed it wasn't the Amish nor a Shaolin Monk.  

It was a suicide bomber in the lobby.


----------



## shockedcanadian

Manchester Police confirm 19 dead, 50 injured as of 8:15 EST.


----------



## basquebromance

Armed Services Rep Trent Franks says he wouldn't be surprised if Manchester attack was meant to send message to Trump during his M.E. trip


----------



## Weatherman2020

skye said:


> Hospitals are reporting that the people's wounds  are consistent with  nail bomb attack.


Common Islamo tactic to lace the nails with rat poison should the victim survive the initial blast.


----------



## Muhammed

Tipsycatlover said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the same people.
> 
> Amish.
Click to expand...

That's absurd. It's obviously the Hare Krishnas.


----------



## Gracie

Weatherman2020 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals are reporting that the people's wounds  are consistent with  nail bomb attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Common Islamo tactic to lace the nails with rat poison should the victim survive the initial blast.
Click to expand...

Cuz if they missed and someone lives, they only get 71 virgins?


----------



## Correll

Muhammed said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the same people.
> 
> Amish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's absurd. It's obviously the Hare Krishnas.
Click to expand...



I've been tracking a walking back by Quakers on that whole "pacifism" bs. 

Lot of direct flights from Philly to england....


----------



## skye

So.....

no doubt now

this was a terrorist attack

another terrorist attack.


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Igrok_

19 killed already...


----------



## skye

Igrok_ said:


> 19 killed already...



and most of them children and young people

very sad


----------



## TemplarKormac

Old Yeller said:


> Few deaths reported.   Does not look like an M-80 in a porta-potty prank.  Two loud bangs heard.



Must've been one hell of a burrito...

Nah, I must'nt joke about this. This is serious.


----------



## depotoo

According to an eye witness, he heard 2 explosions, on Sky News.
Also said no one was checked before the concert and one explosion he knows was right outside the venue, just as they were leaving, and the. Heard another.


----------



## Igrok_

poor people. Not long ago i was in UK, in Manchester as well. Condolences to all Brits.


----------



## shockedcanadian

skye said:


> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 killed already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of them children and young people
> 
> very sad
Click to expand...


Worse, the dirty cowardly animal would know that there was going to be a kids and young adults there.  This fact really gets my blood going.  One thing to attack soldiers you are at war with, innocent people, let alone kids?  This is beyond disturbing no matter the group or mindset of the sicko who did this.

This would be a good time for Saudi Arabia to provide a sign of "goodwill" and place some of the $110B purchase to good use against these sob's who are spreading their terror across the M.E and attempting to radicalize those in the West

The explosion occurred outside the venue, so they would have avoided security checks.


----------



## Igrok_

skye said:


> and most of them children and young people


typical islamic tactics. They occupy hospitals, bomb civilians, shoot children in shool and bomb teenagers.


----------



## basquebromance

a lot of beautiful folks are missing...


----------



## WillowTree

20 dead, 50 injured, the very kind of attack Pres. Trump seeks to halt here in the US, fought tooth and nail by the left. Terrible.


----------



## basquebromance

This is not random. We cannot battle it with love. How many more candle lit vigils have to be held before society wakes up?


----------



## shockedcanadian

Second suspect device found near arena.  This was no amateur.


----------



## Wry Catcher

I don't find this thread funny:

At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester


----------



## depotoo

Boston marathon bombers used backpacks with pressure cookers





Old Yeller said:


> Suicide bomber with backpack?


----------



## depotoo

Witnesses said they saw between 20 and 30 that appeared dead right after the explosion.





basquebromance said:


> NBC News: Some deaths and injuries may have been caused by stampede from Manchester Arena after explosion, US officials say


----------



## Indeependent

It wasn't the Mossad disguised as Muslims disguised as White Guys disguised as Arianne Grande fans disguised as...?


----------



## Geaux4it

Wry Catcher said:


> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester



It's what the globalist have enabled. Good thing Mr Trump is trying to keep that open border love fest and the killing that comes with it, away from our shores

-Geaux


----------



## novasteve

Protected status group member targets a children's concert and liberals prance around, limp wrists flailing, in full defensive mode. swoon! gush! nice pets libs.

fuck you


----------



## depotoo

I heard they didn't even have a check when they entered by a couple of different people that attended.





shockedcanadian said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 killed already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of them children and young people
> 
> very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, the dirty cowardly animal would know that there was going to be a kids and young adults there.  This fact really gets my blood going.  One thing to attack soldiers you are at war with, innocent people, let alone kids?  This is beyond disturbing no matter the group or mindset of the sicko who did this.
> 
> This would be a good time for Saudi Arabia to provide a sign of "goodwill" and place some of the $110B purchase to good use against these sob's who are spreading their terror across the M.E and attempting to radicalize those in the West
> 
> The explosion occurred outside the venue, so they would have avoided security checks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Indeependent

depotoo said:


> I heard they didn't even have a check when they entered by a couple of different people that attended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 killed already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of them children and young people
> 
> very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, the dirty cowardly animal would know that there was going to be a kids and young adults there.  This fact really gets my blood going.  One thing to attack soldiers you are at war with, innocent people, let alone kids?  This is beyond disturbing no matter the group or mindset of the sicko who did this.
> 
> This would be a good time for Saudi Arabia to provide a sign of "goodwill" and place some of the $110B purchase to good use against these sob's who are spreading their terror across the M.E and attempting to radicalize those in the West
> 
> The explosion occurred outside the venue, so they would have avoided security checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Please edit that into English.


----------



## frigidweirdo

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester



So it wasn't personal when this happened?







It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?


----------



## Ame®icano

Wry Catcher said:


> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester



Right,

Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?


----------



## frigidweirdo

Geaux4it said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's what the globalist have enabled. Good thing Mr Trump is trying to keep that open border love fest and the killing that comes with it, away from our shores
> 
> -Geaux
Click to expand...


The UK doesn't need open borders, there are enough angry people in the UK willing to do something about this, due to immigration from the British Empire. 

It's the right and their desire to put fear into people, so they can be "tough", so they can look strong combating the very terrorists they created in the first place. They know everyone will forget that they started it.


----------



## WillowTree

frigidweirdo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't personal when this happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
Click to expand...







Fucktard alert!


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ame®icano said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
Click to expand...


Terror prone countries being the UK, Belgium, France and the USA?


----------



## Ame®icano

frigidweirdo said:


> The UK doesn't need open borders, there are enough angry people in the UK willing to do something about this, due to immigration from the British Empire.
> 
> It's the right and their desire to put fear into people, so they can be "tough", so they can look strong combating the very terrorists they created in the first place. They know everyone will forget that they started it.


----------



## MarathonMike

The bastards knew the place would be packed with teenagers. I can't wait to hear the conciliatory phrases from the Oh so PC Brit leaders. "We must not, we will not blah blah blah". Wake the hell up!


----------



## frigidweirdo

WillowTree said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't personal when this happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucktard alert!
Click to expand...


No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that. 

The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.

Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.


----------



## Ame®icano

frigidweirdo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terror prone countries being the UK, Belgium, France and the USA?
Click to expand...


----------



## frigidweirdo

MarathonMike said:


> The bastards knew the place would be packed with teenagers. I can't wait to hear the conciliatory phrases from the Oh so PC Brit leaders. "We must not, we will not blah blah blah". Wake the hell up!



If Blair had woken up in 2003, the UK wouldn't be having this problem. As it is, he made the most disastrous decision for the UK people in a long, long time.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ame®icano said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terror prone countries being the UK, Belgium, France and the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You can stop with the childish attacks now. If you have something to say, say it. If you don't, just shut up.


----------



## basquebromance

The explosion happened just after the concert ended.


----------



## EnterSandman

frigidweirdo said:


> So it wasn't personal when this happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?



And let the deflection begin.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't personal when this happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucktard alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> 
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> 
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
Click to expand...

Of course they would.  There were hundreds of terrorist sttacks long before Bush and Iraq.


----------



## Marion Morrison

In b4 "candlelight vigil".


----------



## Ame®icano

frigidweirdo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terror prone countries being the UK, Belgium, France and the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop with the childish attacks now. If you have something to say, say it. If you don't, just shut up.
Click to expand...


I see images I posted were not enough. OK, let's say it. 

You're delusional moron.


----------



## frigidweirdo

EnterSandman said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't personal when this happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And let the deflection begin.
Click to expand...


What deflection? This is part of the issue. 

Oh, I get it, your post is the deflection, just like the others who are not bothering to actually talk about the issues, they just demand you step in line with their thought process, and do as they're told, think as they're told to think, and then everyone's happy, right?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


>



Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.

Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.

Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Ame®icano said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terror prone countries being the UK, Belgium, France and the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop with the childish attacks now. If you have something to say, say it. If you don't, just shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see images I posted were not enough. OK, let's say it.
> 
> You're delusional moron.
Click to expand...


Let's try.... ignore list.


----------



## basquebromance

Another day, another hashtag for victims of Muslim terror. This time #Manchester. Enough with the hashtags! Deal with your Muslim problem.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.
> 
> Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so.
Click to expand...


Stick your lame deflection attempt directly into your colon where it belongs, k?


----------



## Ame®icano

frigidweirdo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terror prone countries being the UK, Belgium, France and the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop with the childish attacks now. If you have something to say, say it. If you don't, just shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I see images I posted were not enough. OK, let's say it.
> 
> You're delusional moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's try.... ignore list.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

It is so heart breaking all the photos being posted to twitter of kids not answering their phones from family and friends in panic trying to locate them.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.
> 
> Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick your lame deflection attempt directly into your colon where it belongs, k?
Click to expand...


Oh no, I'm too late for a lame deflection.  Looks like you 'n' yours already set that up before I got here.

Thanks for not having an answer.


----------



## basquebromance

"NO MERCY TO TERRORISTS you dumb bastards!" - Trump's best tweet ever (2013)


----------



## Ame®icano

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.
> 
> Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick your lame deflection attempt directly into your colon where it belongs, k?
Click to expand...


The fix is in. 

Democratic Underground is trying to push the story that most of dead and injured are from stampede after the explosion. They'll probably keep going that direction...


----------



## EnterSandman




----------



## novasteve

Dear liberals cocksuckers: They targetted a children's concert. NO fucking hashtag or anyh limp wristed liberal gesture is going to do anything other than motivate your fucking pets to do more of the same.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.
> 
> Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick your lame deflection attempt directly into your colon where it belongs, k?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm too late for a lame deflection.  Looks like you 'n' yours already set that up before I got here.
> 
> Thanks for not having an answer.
Click to expand...


Let's wager on if it was Muslims or not then, Pogtard. Put your ass where your mouth is, owait, it's already there.


----------



## depotoo

I heard there were no security checks from a couple of witnesses that attended, to get into the venue.   Better?





Indeependent said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard they didn't even have a check when they entered by a couple of different people that attended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Igrok_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 killed already...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and most of them children and young people
> 
> very sad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, the dirty cowardly animal would know that there was going to be a kids and young adults there.  This fact really gets my blood going.  One thing to attack soldiers you are at war with, innocent people, let alone kids?  This is beyond disturbing no matter the group or mindset of the sicko who did this.
> 
> This would be a good time for Saudi Arabia to provide a sign of "goodwill" and place some of the $110B purchase to good use against these sob's who are spreading their terror across the M.E and attempting to radicalize those in the West
> 
> The explosion occurred outside the venue, so they would have avoided security checks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please edit that into English.
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

DRIVE THEM OUT of your places of worship. DRIVE THEM OUT of your communities. DRIVE THEM OUT of your holy land & DRIVE THEM OUT OF THIS EARTH!


----------



## sealybobo

WEATHER53 said:


> We just gotta be nicer to em


That's the problem. Even North Korea or Iraq can be won over but these people aren't a country can can be defeated then negotiated with.

We need to go at them hard and take them out 007 style. Not necessarily legal but licenced to kill.

Maybe Trump can do it. Rally the world.


----------



## sealybobo

This is an opportunity for Trump to win over or shut up his critics.


----------



## basquebromance

An hour ago I was racist for assuming the Manchester attack was terrorism Now I'm racist for being right...


----------



## sealybobo

Remember Trump that we didn't care that bill lied because he was doing a good job just don't bush us


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.
> 
> Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick your lame deflection attempt directly into your colon where it belongs, k?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm too late for a lame deflection.  Looks like you 'n' yours already set that up before I got here.
> 
> Thanks for not having an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's wager on if it was Muslims or not then, Pogtard. Put your ass where your mouth is, owait, it's already there.
Click to expand...


Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.



Spoiler: Check answer here



Irrelevant


----------



## Wry Catcher

novasteve said:


> Dear liberals cocksuckers: They targetted a children's concert. NO fucking hashtag or anyh limp wristed liberal gesture is going to do anything other than motivate your fucking pets to do more of the same.



So, what will Trump do?


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> This is an opportunity for Trump to win over or shut up his critics.




Most of his critics are on the side of the terrorists.


----------



## Correll

Wry Catcher said:


> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear liberals cocksuckers: They targetted a children's concert. NO fucking hashtag or anyh limp wristed liberal gesture is going to do anything other than motivate your fucking pets to do more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what will Trump do?
Click to expand...



Hopefully ban any Muslim with any radical associations.

Which would be just about all of them.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> An hour ago I was racist for assuming the Manchester attack was terrorism Now I'm racist for being right...



Really.
And how is terrorism a "racial" thing?

Y'all get paid by the fallacy or what?


----------



## shockedcanadian

Ame®icano said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
Click to expand...




Ame®icano said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.
> 
> Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick your lame deflection attempt directly into your colon where it belongs, k?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fix is in.
> 
> Democratic Underground is trying to push the story that most of dead and injured are from stampede after the explosion. They'll probably keep going that direction...
Click to expand...


If that's true, that's messed up and in fact completely misses the point.  If the attack had occurred inside I would have assumed the possibility of a couple of dead due to trampled people and a number of injuries just out of the instinctive response and fear and experience of close proximity.  Certainly not "most" of the dead.

Since the attack occurred outside the venue, I would guess only a few injuries due to pushing, shoving and incidental contact.  As the immediate threat was not in their vicinity and/or seen.

Worse in all of this would be someone trying to minimize the sheer evil of the event by making excuses for the dead by placing blame on those who were attacked.  Of course it might be true that some were harmed in the rush outside, that takes nothing away from the sick son of a dog who conducted this attack against kids.

One extra potential coincidence, it is the four year anniversary of those animals who killed a British soldier with a knife on British soil.


----------



## sealybobo

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an opportunity for Trump to win over or shut up his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of his critics are on the side of the terrorists.
Click to expand...

Where's the STFU button. Lol.

Sorry it's not cool trumps shady. Play by the rules Mr Trump. This isn't a private company. We own you the next four years. Transparency


----------



## ColonelAngus

basquebromance said:


> An hour ago I was racist for assuming the Manchester attack was terrorism Now I'm racist for being right...



Don't worry, "RACISM" is the birdsong of Snowflakes.  It's the depth of their discourse.

They want PROOF it was terrorism prior to anyone saying it looks like terrorism....funny how they don't demand concrete proof to impeach Trump.


----------



## TomParks

Tipsycatlover said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the same people.
> 
> Amish.
Click to expand...


But the Russians....it's the Russians I tell you! Liberals and Europe get what they deserve


----------



## TomParks

ColonelAngus said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> An hour ago I was racist for assuming the Manchester attack was terrorism Now I'm racist for being right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, "RACISM" is the birdsong of Snowflakes.  It's the depth of their discourse.
> 
> They want PROOF it was terrorism prior to anyone saying it looks like terrorism....funny how they don't demand concrete proof to impeach Trump.
Click to expand...


If a white man asks for cream in his coffee a liberal would call him racist for not drinking it black


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an opportunity for Trump to win over or shut up his critics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of his critics are on the side of the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where's the STFU button. Lol.
> 
> Sorry it's not cool trumps shady. Play by the rules Mr Trump. This isn't a private company. We own you the next four years. Transparency
Click to expand...


Not sure what you mean.

Have you not noticed the ones in this very thread playing, let's deflect for the terrorists?

They are all hard core lefties, and if Trump proposes ANY useful action(s) in response to this, it will be the Left that attacks it as "racist" and who deflects from real debate on the issues, with "yeah but"s.

Have you noticed who have been celebrating the vile Judges who have ruled against Trump's very minor and limited "muslim ban"?


----------



## Wry Catcher

Ame®icano said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
Click to expand...


I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.


----------



## basquebromance

Estoy sumamente triste e indignado por los lamentables acontecimientos ocurridos en Manchester. Estoy triste. estoy triste. ESTOY TRISTE!


----------



## TemplarKormac

Wry Catcher said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
Click to expand...


Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.


----------



## Correll

Etherion said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.
Click to expand...



Stupidly pretending that we don't know by whom or why we are being killed is not Justice, it is vile evilness.


----------



## skye

A news conference  is expected soon


----------



## basquebromance

Everyone, please change your profile picture to Pray For Manchester & make excuses for terrorism, then forget. NOT!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.
> 
> Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing.
> 
> Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stick your lame deflection attempt directly into your colon where it belongs, k?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no, I'm too late for a lame deflection.  Looks like you 'n' yours already set that up before I got here.
> 
> Thanks for not having an answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's wager on if it was Muslims or not then, Pogtard. Put your ass where your mouth is, owait, it's already there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
Click to expand...


Pop quiz:
Pop your head out of your ass.


Pop quiz: Which religion tells its followers "
*ﭽ ﭾ ﭿ ﮀ ﮁ ﮂ ﮃ ﮄ ﮅ ﮆ ﮇ ﮈ ﮉ ﮊ ﮋ ﮌ ﮍ ﮎ ﮏ ﮐ ﮑ ﮒ ﮓ ﮔ ﮕ ﮖ ﮗ ﮘ ﮙ ﮚ*

*Sahih International*
*Fight those who do not believe in Allah or in the Last Day and who do not consider unlawful what Allah and His Messenger have made unlawful and who do not adopt the religion of truth from those who were given the Scripture - [fight] until they give the jizyah willingly while they are humbled.*

Continue
"


----------



## WEATHER53

When are the so called moderate Muslim
Motherfuckers going to take responsibility for their own mess and clean it up?
And while Muzzies and libs shake their head solemnly with the "not all are bad" bullshit let's get real that enough are bad that closing down every freaking mosque in the USA IS warranted


----------



## basquebromance

Poland says taking migrants is 'much worse' than EU sanctions. Poles are the only sane people in Europe.

no terrorism in poland!


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Butttttttt.......Timothy McVeigh......


----------



## basquebromance

This may be considered "politically incorrect," but I think some politician ought to propose a Muslim ban.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Etherion said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.
Click to expand...


Hey asshole, I have no misguided feelings about terrorism.  If had the power, I would not have let Saudis leave the US after 911, and I would not have kissed the ass of saudis as trump did yesterday.  I would have sent ordinance into the town of the parents and families of each of the 19 assholes who flew planes into the twin towers and the pentagon, and left nothing but a giant hole in the ground.


----------



## WillowTree

frigidweirdo said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't personal when this happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucktard alert!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> 
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> 
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
Click to expand...

Dreck!


----------



## Papageorgio

frigidweirdo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terror prone countries being the UK, Belgium, France and the USA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop with the childish attacks now. If you have something to say, say it. If you don't, just shut up.
Click to expand...


He has an opinion and he has a right to express it and all you are wanting to do is shut people up.


----------



## TomParks

WEATHER53 said:


> When are the so called moderate Muslim
> Motherfuckers going to take responsibility for their own mess and clean it up?
> And while Muzzies and libs shake their head solemnly with the "not all are bad" bullshit let's get real that enough are bad that closing down every freaking mosque in the USA IS warranted



Hey I said before every time those goat lovers attack a church we should level a few mosques, but the libs throw a hissy fit


----------



## Markle

The utter desperation of Progressives is simply pathetic!

Here's a violent, Islamic Terrorist Attack killing dozens of young people and they can't even address the issue without a feeble, sick attempt to blame President George Bush.

Grow up!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

But, but, but Christianssssssssssssssssss !!!


----------



## DOTR

basquebromance said:


> Accelerate Brexit, deport "migrants", secure the borders.


 
  And afterwards let's do it here in the US.


----------



## Zander

Attacking little girls at a teeny bopper concert.... what a bunch of animals.

Have the media lackeys acknowledged that this is the work of Allah Monkeys yet?


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Lets not rush to blame them peaceful muzzies, it will only create more of those jihadi asswipes.....


----------



## depotoo

The guardian 
12 mins ago

The prime minister, Theresa May, will chair a meeting of the government’s emergency Cobra committee on Tuesday morning.

A statement from 10 Downing Street confirmed that police are currently treating the incident at Manchester Arena as an “appalling terrorist attack”.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Suicide bomber they believe? 
How the hell did someone get inside a packed arena with explosives?


----------



## depotoo

It went off in the foyer just outside





DigitalDrifter said:


> Suicide bomber they believe?
> How the hell did someone get inside a packed arena with explosives?


----------



## LogikAndReazon

Perhaps someone should suggest we ban them from this country..... lol

You allow third world garbage into the country, 
the country becomes third world garbage.....


----------



## Bush92

Tipsycatlover said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the same people.
> 
> Amish.
Click to expand...

It was a draft horse bomb.


----------



## depotoo

ISIS Supporters ‘Celebrate’ Likely Manchester Arena ‘Suicide Bombing’
From heavy.com


----------



## Papageorgio

Very sad day for Britain, thoughts and prayers go out to all those that have lost loved ones or were injured in a senseless act of violence perpetrated by godless people who are bent on death and destruction. I hope they catch those involved and a slow torture would be too good for them. 

I'm disappointed with those who are sympathizing with terrorist that just killed 50 young people and injured hundreds more. Sad how people sympathize with the violent people and not the innocent victims.


----------



## Bush92

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester


What Democats want for the United States. When we get attacked because some Islamic terrorist came into our nation because Trump ban was obstructed...liberals will have blood on their hands. American will never forgive liberals for something like this.


----------



## depotoo

Twitter
Video claiming responsibility


----------



## wetdet7

A reported suicide bombing just occurred in Manchester Terror Attack In Manchester


----------



## skye

the news conference is now


police updates rather


----------



## DigitalDrifter

depotoo said:


> Twitter
> Video claiming responsibility



And as usual the pussies hide their faces.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Will Trump call this ISLAMIC terrorism ?


----------



## depotoo

I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber


----------



## 2aguy

This goes to show how foolish the anti gun people are.  19 dead, so far, they say over 50 injured.....using a bomb.....so I guess for the anti gunners this is a win....no gun was used....

Congratulations.....


----------



## TheOldSchool

That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.


----------



## beagle9

This country has lost it's marbles when it comes to this stuff, so look forward for the United States to follow suit. Pathetic situation we are all in these day's.


----------



## depotoo

Twitter
Account suspended but these tweets caught, supposedly

Twitter

Search Twitter - @cshhbk
Twitter

Search Twitter - #isis


----------



## 2aguy

TheOldSchool said:


> That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.




Yeah......you would think that they would ban bombs over there......right?   They are definitely going to have to make a law that says it is illegal to make bombs and detonate them in public places......


----------



## DigitalDrifter

depotoo said:


> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber



And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?


----------



## pismoe

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------   i wonder who did it  ??


----------



## DigitalDrifter

It was 4 years today that a British soldier was hacked to death on the streets of the UK.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TheOldSchool said:


> That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.



Not funny. At all.


----------



## MindWars

And they are planning for more bombings..............  but hey it's just bs until the next one hits.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Seeing the ages of the young girls at this concert, make me despise these people all the more.
It also makes me even more disgusted that the West continues to let this religion blossom inside their own culture.


----------



## Wintw

Lost and confused Ariana Grande thinks that Obama will save her because he is so "beautiful and presidential looking"!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

And just think folks, American liberals hate millions of their own fellow citizens who call for travel bans from places where these people come from.


----------



## Gracie

Those who shout LET THEM IN will change their tune when their kid goes to a concert in LA or SF or NY or wherever. Long as it is someone else...LET THEM IN. 

Oy


----------



## bodecea

If this were elementary kids in America and they were cut down by a gun.....it's all fake, Comrades!


----------



## TheOldSchool

Wintw said:


> Lost and confused Ariana Grande thinks that Obama will save her because he is so "beautiful and presidential looking"!


^


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
Click to expand...


Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?


----------



## hardcoreconservative98

Honestly, suicide bombers are such fucking cowards. The only reason they off themselves is so they don't have to face the consequences of their actions (life in prison or capital punishment).


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
Click to expand...


Oh go to hell Pogo, I mean really, please just go away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Let her lick Donuts!!!!


----------



## Zander

bodecea said:


> If this were elementary kids in America and they were cut down by a gun.....it's all fake, Comrades!



If you are  afraid of guns, don't buy one. 

Meanwhile, go find some anonymous sources to jerk off to.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Wry Catcher said:


> Hey asshole, I have no misguided feelings about terrorism



Yes you do. When our president tries to take steps to combat terrorism, like the travel ban, you cheer everything that gets in the way of that. So you can't have it both ways. Do you want America to be safe or not?



Wry Catcher said:


> If had the power, I would not have let Saudis leave the US after 911, and I would not have kissed the ass of saudis as trump did yesterday.



The only ass kissing I saw was of you and your liberal friends of the refugees when Trump tried to ban them for a while. But hey, if I had the power, I would have struck down the 9/11 terrorists in their sleep. They would not have seen another day of life. It would have saved the world a lot of grief. But you? You want to welcome every Tom, Dick, and Harry into America, somehow believing that we are being mean and bigoted if we don't. That mindset just cost 19 kids their lives in Manchester tonight. When do we start caring about OUR people, Wry? OUR PEOPLE?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!



I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.

Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.

Fuck them.

To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.

What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:

Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.

Blowing up children and teenagers, fucking cowards.


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
Click to expand...



Rot  in hell indeed!


----------



## basquebromance

Europe is done They'll hold hands, light candles & march for peace But they won't get angry & deal with their Muslim problem They're done


----------



## depotoo

It's being reported 59 taken by ambulance to hospitals


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh go to hell Pogo, I mean really, please just go away.
Click to expand...


Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.

Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.

Tall order.

Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.

Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?

Yeah I don't either.

Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
Click to expand...


*"Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?"*

Let's think shall we.

Do Christians blow themselves up? No.

Do Jews blow themselves up? No.

Do Hindu's blow themselves up? No.

Do Muslims blow themselves up? YES.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Etherion said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all.
Click to expand...

Neither was the post I replied to.  I see you missed my point, and didn't care to tell him that his post wasn't funny.  Hack.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

basquebromance said:


> Whether u want 2 admit it or not, what just happened in Manchester would've never happened before the migrant crisis. This is the new normal


*Didn't the Lord Mayor make the statement that this was the New Normal...????*


----------



## skye

Dan Stubbs said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether u want 2 admit it or not, what just happened in Manchester would've never happened before the migrant crisis. This is the new normal
> 
> 
> 
> *Didn't the Lord Mayor make the statement that this was the New Normal...????*
Click to expand...


that's what I posted in another thread

this is the new now get used to it and like it

sickos


----------



## LuckyDuck

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester


When will they wake up to the fact that it's the source is the Koran and that its followers must be pushed out and destroyed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
Click to expand...


The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.


----------



## Gracie

basquebromance said:


> Europe is done They'll hold hands, light candles & march for peace But they won't get angry & deal with their Muslim problem They're done


So are we. Michigan is THE place to go if you are muslim. You KNOW something is going to happen soon here again. Like, another 9/11. The assholes are already here. Plotting and planning while idiots hold hands, light candles and yell LET THEM IN.


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
Click to expand...

To extremists...they are all heathens and need to die. So..they bravely (cough cough) strap on a bomb and go wherever they can and then wait for their virgins.


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
Click to expand...




They are cowards, Lucy Hamilton

They are spineless cowards!


----------



## DarkFury

*Could it be those damn Amish? *


----------



## depotoo

The US department of homeland security has issued a statement saying it is “closely monitoring the situation at Manchester Arena” and that there could be “increased security” in public places and music events in the US:

We are working with our foreign counterparts to obtain additional information about the cause of the reported explosion as well as the extent of injuries and fatalities.

US citizens in the area should heed direction from local authorities and maintain security awareness. We encourage any affected US citizens who need assistance to contact the US embassy in London and follow department of state guidance.

At this time, we have no information to indicate a specific credible threat involving music venues in the United States. However, the public may experience increased security in and around public places and events as officials take additional precautions.

We stand ready to assist our friends and allies in the UK in all ways necessary as they investigate and recover from this incident.

Our thoughts and prayers are with those affected by this incident.

From the guardian


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?"*
> 
> Let's think shall we.
> 
> Do Christians blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Jews blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Hindu's blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Muslims blow themselves up? YES.
Click to expand...


Yeah actually they all do.  See my note in the last post about the IRA.

And btw it's "Hindus".  Never use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Literally never.


Just tell me this ---
Where is there any evidence a _religion _did this bombing?  Any religion at all?

See what I mean?

Y'all need to pull your heads out of your emotions and engage the other side of the brain.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TheOldSchool said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was the post I replied to.  I see you missed my point, and didn't care to tell him that his post wasn't funny.  Hack.
Click to expand...


It was a bare, satirical post, and you didn't quote anyone. And I don't have anyone on my ignore list. Why are you lying to me? Liar? Who's the hack here?


----------



## Marion Morrison

I have the solution:

Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To extremists...they are all heathens and need to die. So..they bravely (cough cough) strap on a bomb and go wherever they can and then wait for their virgins.
Click to expand...


Yes and the Islamist Apologists who are purely on the Left then take to the Internets to deflect by saying:

But but but what about Timothy McVeigh?

But but but what about The Uni-Bomber?

But but but what about The Slave Trade, The Crusades and Colonialism?

But but but what about the IRA?

Fucking bottom feeding scum. They can Rot in Hell along with their Islamist pets.


----------



## Pogo

DarkFury said:


> *Could it be those damn Amish? *



I tell ya, after three million of them mobilized to vote for Rump, it's never been the same.

Katzendogs already beat you to the joke btw.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.



Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?

Nobody can answer that.

Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing?
Whelp ---- same thing.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

JohnnyApplesack said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> 
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?"*
> 
> Let's think shall we.
> 
> Do Christians blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Jews blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Hindu's blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Muslims blow themselves up? YES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah actually they all do.  See my note in the last post about the IRA.
> 
> And btw it's "Hindus".  Never use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Literally never.
> 
> 
> Just tell me this ---
> Where is there any evidence a _religion _did this bombing?  Any religion at all?
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Y'all need to pull your heads out of your emotions and engage the other side of the brain.
Click to expand...


STFU Pogo. Your stupid-ass deflection bullshit could get even more people killed. Fuck You. 


Remember this: Karma's a bitch.


----------



## DarkFury

Pogo said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Could it be those damn Amish? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, after three million of them mobilized to vote for Rump, it's never been the same.
> 
> Katzendogs already beat you to the joke btw.
Click to expand...

You do see how gun control stops all violence right fool?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

JohnnyApplesack said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> 
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
Click to expand...

?


----------



## Brynmr

Pogo said:


> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?



Everything to do with Islam. Go read their stinking doctrine, you stupid fuck.


----------



## Pogo

DarkFury said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Could it be those damn Amish? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tell ya, after three million of them mobilized to vote for Rump, it's never been the same.
> 
> Katzendogs already beat you to the joke btw.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do see how gun control stops all violence right fool?
Click to expand...


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................... what?

Is this the Non Sequtur forum?


----------



## Pogo

Brynmr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything to do with Islam. Go read their stinking doctrine, you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


Yeah yeah I already have "I can't answer".  You're too late.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> 
> Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing?
> Whelp ---- same thing.
Click to expand...


No not the same thing, asshat. Islam is a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion.

The more that gets denied, the more Islam spreads.

So nuking Mecca would have no negative consequences, correct? Well let's get it done, then!


----------



## depotoo

Home | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dan Stubbs

basquebromance said:


> Armed Services Rep Trent Franks says he wouldn't be surprised if Manchester attack was meant to send message to Trump during his M.E. trip


*That would be stupid intent.*


----------



## Brynmr

Pogo said:


> Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.
> 
> Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.
> 
> Tall order.
> 
> Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.
> 
> Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?
> 
> Yeah I don't either.
> 
> Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.



It's jerks like you who makes today's Islamic terrorism possible.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Remember after Trump made that travel ban months ago? then on every cable news outlet, every dumbass Liberal made their argument over why they don't see a problem letting anyone into the USA without a background check,,while also making the argument that Trump is a racist and hates all muslims.
Well? these bird brain liberals all look like a bunch of horny monkeys scratching their butts now!,,,,and all this week, lets see what they all have to say now !!!   Bush's Fault Again ???


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> 
> Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing?
> Whelp ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No not the same thing, asshat. Islam is a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion.
> 
> The more that gets denied, the more Islam spreads.
> 
> So nuking Mecca would have no negative consequences, correct? Well let's get it done, then!
Click to expand...


Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?

Nor do I.

Having it both ways --- priceless.

Ignorant hacks.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Etherion said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was the post I replied to.  I see you missed my point, and didn't care to tell him that his post wasn't funny.  Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bare, satirical post, and you didn't quote anyone. And I don't have anyone on my ignore list. Why are you lying to me? Liar? Who's the hack here?
Click to expand...

Oh it was a standalone thread that was merged.  I was responding to 2aguy starting another gun nut thread.  My bad.


----------



## EnterSandman

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> .
Click to expand...


I can, it's the birth place of Islam.


----------



## TemplarKormac

TheOldSchool said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was the post I replied to.  I see you missed my point, and didn't care to tell him that his post wasn't funny.  Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bare, satirical post, and you didn't quote anyone. And I don't have anyone on my ignore list. Why are you lying to me? Liar? Who's the hack here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was a standalone thread that was merged.  I was responding to 2aguy starting another gun nut thread.  My bad.
Click to expand...


Ah, so it was indeed a misunderstanding. My apologies.


----------



## Pogo

Brynmr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.
> 
> Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.
> 
> Tall order.
> 
> Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.
> 
> Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?
> 
> Yeah I don't either.
> 
> Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's jerks like you who makes today's Islamic terrorism possible.
Click to expand...


Nope, actually it's emotionally-captive hair-on-fire ignorami like you that give them exactly what they want.  A target who bends over backward to prove their propaganda right.

Thanks a lot for that, dickhead.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Etherion said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's why it's so stupid to ban bombs.  Everyone should have bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not funny. At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Neither was the post I replied to.  I see you missed my point, and didn't care to tell him that his post wasn't funny.  Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a bare, satirical post, and you didn't quote anyone. And I don't have anyone on my ignore list. Why are you lying to me? Liar? Who's the hack here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh it was a standalone thread that was merged.  I was responding to 2aguy starting another gun nut thread.  My bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so it was indeed a misunderstanding. My apologies.
Click to expand...

Yes I apologize too


----------



## Gracie

She is an idiot. Shame on parents that let their kids idolize a moron.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.


----------



## Gracie

Wintw said:


> Lost and confused Ariana Grande thinks that Obama will save her because he is so "beautiful and presidential looking"!


Meanwhile...where is a link showing she said this?


----------



## skye

depotoo said:


> View attachment 128243




it's so sad....just young girls, children going to a concert....waiting for the concert...wanting to have a good time

the evil and premeditation in this terrorist act , take the cake of   being  demonic

these monsters have to be stopped... one way or another!


----------



## depotoo

Believing yours and others denial will stop them is reckless.  





Pogo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.
> 
> Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.
> 
> Tall order.
> 
> Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.
> 
> Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?
> 
> Yeah I don't either.
> 
> Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's jerks like you who makes today's Islamic terrorism possible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, actually it's emotionally-captive hair-on-fire ignorami like you that give them exactly what they want.  A target who bends over backward to prove their propaganda right.
> 
> Thanks a lot for that, dickhead.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

EnterSandman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can, it's the birth of Islam.
Click to expand...


Uh HUH.  Islam was birthed in Manchester, was it?

Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
That question has zero answer.

When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question.  Premise fails.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> She is an idiot. Shame on parents that let their kids idolize a moron.


Ariana Grande net worth: $35 million

Good job, parents


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> EnterSandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can, it's the birth of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh HUH.  Islam was birthed in Manchester, was it?
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question.  Premise fails.
Click to expand...


When you try intellectual gymnastics while getting mugged, you get mugged AND your ass beat.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

i wonder how CNN will cover this horrific event? tie it to Trump?


----------



## Brynmr

We are at war with the ideology of Islam. Until we realize this, we will continue to lose and our people will suffer and die.


----------



## skye

Brynmr said:


> We are at war with the ideology of Islam. Until we realize this, we will continue to lose and our people will suffer and die.




But Europe has submitted.

Europe is long gone


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EnterSandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can, it's the birth of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh HUH.  Islam was birthed in Manchester, was it?
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question.  Premise fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you try intellectual gymnastics while getting mugged, you get mugged AND your ass beat.
Click to expand...


So this IS the Non Sequitur forum.

I knew it.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?"*
> 
> Let's think shall we.
> 
> Do Christians blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Jews blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Hindu's blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Muslims blow themselves up? YES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah actually they all do.  See my note in the last post about the IRA.
> 
> And btw it's "Hindus".  Never use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Literally never.
> 
> 
> Just tell me this ---
> Where is there any evidence a _religion _did this bombing?  Any religion at all?
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Y'all need to pull your heads out of your emotions and engage the other side of the brain.
Click to expand...


If I go somewhere and some Christians sit next to me, do I think now are they going to blow themselves up? No.

If I go somewhere and some Jews sit next to me, do I think now are they going to blow themselves up? No.

If I go somewhere and some Hindus sit next to me, do I think now are they going to blow themselves up? No.

If I go somewhere and some Muslims sit next to me, do I think now are they going to blow themselves up? They are the only group where I cannot be sure if they are or are not going to blow themselves up.

The Muslims religion is Islam, to answer your question that is what religion has to do with this.

Leftists can only ever point to a handful of situations involving a handful of people who have planted some type of bomb who are not Muslims and you beat that horse time and time again every single time we have another Terrorist Attack that has all the hallmarks of being a Islamist Terrorist Attack.

Who else is going to blow themselves up in an obvious suicide attack other than a Muslim and/or Muslims?

Nobody thats who.


----------



## Gracie

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is an idiot. Shame on parents that let their kids idolize a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Ariana Grande net worth: $35 million
> 
> Good job, parents
Click to expand...

I don't give a rats ass what she is worth. She is a skank and the money she has comes from idiot parents for their little kids to scream over said skank.


----------



## EnterSandman

Pogo said:


> EnterSandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can, it's the birth of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh HUH.  Islam was birthed in Manchester, was it?
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question.  Premise fails.
Click to expand...

How did you get Manchester out of Mecca?

Your just trolling on a tread about little girls getting killed and maned, your sick I'm done with you.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> She is an idiot. Shame on parents that let their kids idolize a moron.
> 
> 
> 
> Ariana Grande net worth: $35 million
> 
> Good job, parents
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't give a rats ass what she is worth. She is a skank and the money she has comes from idiot parents for their little kids to scream over said skank.
Click to expand...

Aww poor Gracie


----------



## JimBowie1958

Wintw said:


> Lost and confused Ariana Grande thinks that Obama will save her because he is so "beautiful and presidential looking"!


Ariana who?


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.


----------



## Brynmr

Marion Morrison said:


> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.



Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.


----------



## Pogo

Brynmr said:


> We are at war with the ideology of Islam. Until we realize this, we will continue to lose and our people will suffer and die.



No Sniffles, actually we are at war with Ignorance.  And as long as you keep spreading it, nothing changes.

WHO did this bombing?  And why can't you answer that?

See what I mean?


----------



## skye

Wintw said:


> Lost and confused Ariana Grande thinks that Obama will save her because he is so "beautiful and presidential looking"!





If she said that she is a fucking moron.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
Click to expand...


  FINALLY.  A rational thought.


----------



## TheOldSchool

JimBowie1958 said:


> Wintw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lost and confused Ariana Grande thinks that Obama will save her because he is so "beautiful and presidential looking"!
> 
> 
> 
> Ariana who?
Click to expand...

No worries.  She's just a tool for a lie the OP wanted to post.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.



What for?

I seem to remember we did nuke a couple of cities, killing tens of thousands in a country that was actually at war with us, when we didn't need to.

You actually want to nuke a city in a place we're *not *at war with, over a bombing in England?

Are you retarded too?


----------



## pismoe

Rexx Taylor said:


> i wonder how CNN will cover this horrific event? tie it to Trump?


----------------------------------------------  just tied to TRUMP by 'geraldo' on FOX.   He said that the attack was / MAY be retaliation for TRUMP Speech yesterday !!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
Click to expand...


Islam is a cult, a 7th Century Satanic Death Cult. Islam also isn't just a religion, it has a strong political component to it, it's essentially designed for Infidels to either submit to it or face the sword.

Islam means to submit, it means submission to the Will of Allah.


----------



## Timmy

Was England on trumps ban list ?


----------



## Brynmr

Pogo said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything to do with Islam. Go read their stinking doctrine, you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I already have "I can't answer".  You're too late.
Click to expand...


Like I said, you're a sick fuck who supports terrorism.


----------



## Scorpion

pismoe said:


> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how CNN will cover this horrific event? tie it to Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  just tied to TRUMP by 'geraldo' on FOX.   He said that the attack was / MAY be retaliation for TRUMP Speech yesterday !!
Click to expand...

Don't you love the speculation?
Also the 4th anniversary of  British police officer being beaten to death according to Sekulow.


----------



## skye

Brynmr said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
Click to expand...



Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?

Out of Europe

That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.



Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:

1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.

Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brynmr said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
Click to expand...


Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.

Many of the Islamist Terrorists were radicalised within the Mosque by the Hate Preaching of the Imans.

Raid the Mosques, fuck Political Correctness, kick the doors in and raid them.


----------



## Brynmr

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Islam is a cult, a 7th Century Satanic Death Cult. Islam also isn't just a religion, it has a strong political component to it, it's essentially designed for Infidels to either submit to it or face the sword.
> 
> Islam means to submit, it means submission to the Will of Allah.



Today's question is, how many of our children will have to blown up before we accept the truth of what's happening.


----------



## Rexx Taylor

Well nancy pelosi still thinks bush is president,,,so therefore,,its all his fault


----------



## Pogo

Brynmr said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything to do with Islam. Go read their stinking doctrine, you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah yeah I already have "I can't answer".  You're too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a sick fuck who supports terrorism.
Click to expand...


I have never "supported terroism".  What I support is logic.

I also support English, in which the phrase is "*as* I said", not "like I said".


----------



## skye

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a cult, a 7th Century Satanic Death Cult. Islam also isn't just a religion, it has a strong political component to it, it's essentially designed for Infidels to either submit to it or face the sword.
> 
> Islam means to submit, it means submission to the Will of Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's question is, how many of our children will have to blown up before we accept the truth of what's happening.
Click to expand...



send the savages back


----------



## Zander

When Europe submitted to the bureaucrats in Brussels, they submitted to Islam.

 It's over.

In 30 years there will be no Europe it will be Shitstainastan.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?
> 
> Out of Europe
> 
> That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.
Click to expand...


Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you


----------



## PredFan

Muhammed said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"
> 
> 
> 
> It's always the same people.
> 
> Amish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's absurd. It's obviously the Hare Krishnas.
Click to expand...


Anyone seen George Zimmerman lately?


----------



## Brynmr

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?
> 
> Out of Europe
> 
> That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
Click to expand...


People have a phobia of offending Moslems. I don't have this phobia. You don't either.


----------



## Gracie

That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?

Fuck her.

Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.

Sickening.


----------



## PredFan

frigidweirdo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it wasn't personal when this happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
Click to expand...


So you are saying Saddam Hussein did it? You are pathetic.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?
> 
> Out of Europe
> 
> That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People have a phobia of offending Moslems. I don't have this phobia. You don't either.
Click to expand...


Not just Muslims, I have no phobia and I don't give a crap who I offend, if they don't like it they can fuck off and get a Safe Space and I'll buy them some Play Doh and crayons.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.


You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is a cult, a 7th Century Satanic Death Cult. Islam also isn't just a religion, it has a strong political component to it, it's essentially designed for Infidels to either submit to it or face the sword.
> 
> Islam means to submit, it means submission to the Will of Allah.
Click to expand...


Ta hat is why I said it had nothing to do with religion.


----------



## skye

Ariana? who is the bitch? lol,... she is nothing..... she ain't there

 somebody better will come replace her.... a conservative too!


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
Click to expand...


Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.

But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.

Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.

And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.

"I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".

Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.


----------



## Gracie

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
Click to expand...

Idiot. Where did I exactly state in those words that I wished she would die?
To be honest..I really wouldn't give a damn if she did. So....bite me.


----------



## PredFan

Correll said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novasteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dear liberals cocksuckers: They targetted a children's concert. NO fucking hashtag or anyh limp wristed liberal gesture is going to do anything other than motivate your fucking pets to do more of the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, what will Trump do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully ban any Muslim with any radical associations.
> 
> Which would be just about all of them.
Click to expand...


There are two types of Muslims:

1. Terrorists.
2. Terrorists who haven't gotten their marching orders yet.


----------



## Marianne

Concert full of kids!  Fucking cowards!


----------



## skye

Marianne said:


> Concert full of kids!  Fucking cowards!



no shit


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Where did I exactly state in those words that I wished she would die?
> To be honest..I really wouldn't give a damn if she did. So....bite me.
Click to expand...

You are pissed at her fans for being glad that she's alive.  And you have expressed an almost jihadist-like hatred for her and her family.

You are serving as an excellent example of the typical Trump supporter.


----------



## The Irish Ram

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
Click to expand...


She said no such thing you nit wit.


----------



## Gracie

Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a religion.  Some point to a radical political group that operates in the name of religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
Click to expand...

Hilarious how the left always come running in to defend their Islamofascist masters.


----------



## Godboy

Papageorgio said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam is a cult, a 7th Century Satanic Death Cult. Islam also isn't just a religion, it has a strong political component to it, it's essentially designed for Infidels to either submit to it or face the sword.
> 
> Islam means to submit, it means submission to the Will of Allah.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ta hat is why I said it had nothing to do with religion.
Click to expand...

While I appreciate your perspective, I'm going to take the word of the terrorists who ALL (literally every last one of them) say they are doing it because of religion.


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?




she is only a pathetic moron with good vocal cords.

meh

fuck for brains thou LOL


----------



## PredFan

skye said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are at war with the ideology of Islam. Until we realize this, we will continue to lose and our people will suffer and die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Europe has submitted.
> 
> Europe is long gone
Click to expand...


Certainly the UK is gone and France as well. Germany is next then the rest will fall like dominoes.


----------



## Gracie

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Where did I exactly state in those words that I wished she would die?
> To be honest..I really wouldn't give a damn if she did. So....bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pissed at her fans for being glad that she's alive.  And you have expressed an almost jihadist-like hatred for her and her family.
> 
> You are serving as an excellent example of the typical Trump supporter.
Click to expand...

And your reading comprehension pretty much sucks.
I commented on her fans praising her as safe yet no word about the many who DIED while there. Hello?? Anyone home, McFly?


----------



## Zander

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?
> 
> Out of Europe
> 
> That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
Click to expand...



The goal of the LWNJ's who seek "political correctness" is to force people to assent to propositions that are outrageously false (Islam is peaceful! Caitlyn Jenner is a woman! Michelle Obama is beautiful!! ) , on pain of losing their livelihoods or crush them morally and psychologically. This makes them docile, easily manipulated, and complicit in their own enslavement. 

We can see that Islam is not a "Religion of Peace". It's a death cult bent on world domination. But to state this obvious fact subjects you to all sorts of condemnation.  That is why, with few exceptions, our "leaders" shut the fuck up and comply. They are spineless cowards.


----------



## TheOldSchool

The Irish Ram said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said no such thing you nit wit.
Click to expand...

Hey Ram, when was the last time you got pissed at people being happy that a potential victim of terrorism was still alive?  You sick fuck.


----------



## PredFan

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nuke Mecca! Let's see if Muslims want to make their pilgrimage to a radioactive sheet of glass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?
> 
> Out of Europe
> 
> That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People have a phobia of offending Moslems. I don't have this phobia. You don't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just Muslims, I have no phobia and I don't give a crap who I offend, if they don't like it they can fuck off and get a Safe Space and I'll buy them some Play Doh and crayons.
Click to expand...


No, you don't have a phobia. A "phobia" is an irrational fear. There is nothing irrational about fearing Islam.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Where did I exactly state in those words that I wished she would die?
> To be honest..I really wouldn't give a damn if she did. So....bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pissed at her fans for being glad that she's alive.  And you have expressed an almost jihadist-like hatred for her and her family.
> 
> You are serving as an excellent example of the typical Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your reading comprehension pretty much sucks.
> I commented on her fans praising her as safe yet no word about the many who DIED while there. Hello?? Anyone home, McFly?
Click to expand...

Oh her fans are supposed to have a prepared statement about the attack?  Maybe they should be posting about how she and her family are stupid instead, like you have been.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Brynmr said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is a cult, a 7th Century Satanic Death Cult. Islam also isn't just a religion, it has a strong political component to it, it's essentially designed for Infidels to either submit to it or face the sword.
> 
> Islam means to submit, it means submission to the Will of Allah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's question is, how many of our children will have to blown up before we accept the truth of what's happening.
Click to expand...


The Leftist Maniacs would prefer we all die on the altar of Political Correctness.

Today we'll have all the pathetic faggots with the Hashtag #PrayForManchester, like they had #PrayForParis and all the other moronic Hashtags. We'll have them all in city squares around the world holding hands, lighting candles and singing "Imagine" by that hypocritical Marxist Peacenik John Lennon ("Imagine a world without possessions" when that hypocritical faggot had a Rolls Royce and a mansion, typical Leftist hypocrite like the Hollyweird hypocrites)

That's what we'll have today, to be honest I wouldn't give a crap if hundreds of Leftist Maniacs were blown up every day by their Islamist pets.


----------



## PredFan

skye said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is only a pathetic moron with good vocal cords.
> 
> meh
> 
> fuck for brains thou LOL
Click to expand...


How sad that she was the last thing 19 people ever heard?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
Click to expand...

It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.

To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.

ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.


----------



## Pogo

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
Click to expand...


We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques



Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
There's a rationality train wreck for ya.

But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:



Lucy Hamilton said:


> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West



Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".


----------



## theHawk

Another Pisslam attack, and the lefties predictably deflect and attack Bush, Christians, and right-wing people in general.  Keep it up dumb fucks.

I wonder if this Ariana Grande will change her tune, apparently she was "in tears" and "terrorified" when Trump won on election night.  She's obviously in the "young and dumb" category of Generation Snowflake.  Will she and her ilk continue to "fight hate" will hashtags and flag-colored Facebook pics?


----------



## Zander

Hashtag #DESTROYISLAM
Hashtag #ARMYOURSELF
Hashtag #CONCEALEDCARRY


----------



## TemplarKormac

Pogo said:


> But none of those factors points to a *religion*. Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican". Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion. Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.



Pogo, I'm not saying that. I don't advocate for the eradication of a religion based on their radical elements. The reality is these terrorists worship a warped and twisted version of Islam. No other faith. There's no denying that.

"Nuke them all" is an emotional argument at best. Pretty childish IMHO.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Lucy Hamilton said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
Click to expand...

*Russia had similar incident in a theater about 3 years ago.  Yep was a Muzzy group *


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh go to hell Pogo, I mean really, please just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.
> 
> Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.
> 
> Tall order.
> 
> Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.
> 
> Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?
> 
> Yeah I don't either.
> 
> Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.
Click to expand...



You mean communists?  The Official IRA were marxists...


----------



## skye

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That "tool" got busted for licking donuts in a bakery and when called on it, stated she hates america. You know, the land that feeds her money? Yet, she wants to lick donuts other people may eat? Thats ok with you, eh?
> 
> Fuck her.
> 
> Speaking of...over at twitter, her followers are praising that she is ok and nobody should worry cuz she is fine...and nothing about the people who died.
> 
> Sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot. Where did I exactly state in those words that I wished she would die?
> To be honest..I really wouldn't give a damn if she did. So....bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pissed at her fans for being glad that she's alive.  And you have expressed an almost jihadist-like hatred for her and her family.
> 
> You are serving as an excellent example of the typical Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your reading comprehension pretty much sucks.
> I commented on her fans praising her as safe yet no word about the many who DIED while there. Hello?? Anyone home, McFly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh her fans are supposed to have a prepared statement about the attack?  Maybe they should be posting about how she and her family are stupid instead, like you have been.
Click to expand...



oh   her fans????????? ohhh    really??

LOL too funny for words!


fan fan fan fuck her fans


LOL   what?


----------



## Gracie

Dan Stubbs  how are ya doing since you joined up? Glad to see you still here.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.



I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.


----------



## theHawk

Grampa Murked U said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
Click to expand...


It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.


----------



## Gracie

AriannaSkank was not the target. Her fans were.


----------



## TheOldSchool

skye said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish she had died?  Wow.  You sick fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Where did I exactly state in those words that I wished she would die?
> To be honest..I really wouldn't give a damn if she did. So....bite me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are pissed at her fans for being glad that she's alive.  And you have expressed an almost jihadist-like hatred for her and her family.
> 
> You are serving as an excellent example of the typical Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your reading comprehension pretty much sucks.
> I commented on her fans praising her as safe yet no word about the many who DIED while there. Hello?? Anyone home, McFly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh her fans are supposed to have a prepared statement about the attack?  Maybe they should be posting about how she and her family are stupid instead, like you have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh   her fans????????? ohhh    really??
> 
> LOL too funny for words!
> 
> 
> fan fan fan fuck her fans
> 
> 
> LOL   what?
Click to expand...

Wow look at you saying fuck you to a lot of dead people tonight.  Congratulations.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*. Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican". Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion. Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo, I'm not saying that. I don't advocate for the eradication of a religion based on their radical elements. The reality is these terrorists worship a warped and twisted version of Islam. No other faith. There's no denying that.
> 
> "Nuke them all" is an emotional argument at best. Pretty childish IMHO.
Click to expand...


Zackly, thank you.  And related to this I've pointed out nobody said "nuke the Vatican" based on Eric Rudolph's warped and twisted version of Christianism -- exactly the same thing.

That is, it would be the same thing, if we knew for a fact that the perpetrator was what's described above, as we know about Rudolph.  Actually we don't know that, it's entirely speculation.  But the bloodthirsty are ready to drink the blood of innocents based on exactly that--- speculation.  And worse -- it's t_heir own_ speculation.


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
Click to expand...

Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

theHawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
Click to expand...

I don't care what you call it. It is religious dogma gone wrong.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

PredFan said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's not stop there. Destroy every mosque on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?
> 
> Out of Europe
> 
> That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People have a phobia of offending Moslems. I don't have this phobia. You don't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just Muslims, I have no phobia and I don't give a crap who I offend, if they don't like it they can fuck off and get a Safe Space and I'll buy them some Play Doh and crayons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't have a phobia. A "phobia" is an irrational fear. There is nothing irrational about fearing Islam.
Click to expand...


I don't even have a phobia, I don't FEAR Islam, I HATE Islam, I'm not afraid of it, I hate it.

It's not compatible with Western values, it's the only religion that hasn't adapted for the contemporary times, Christianity has modernised, Judaism has modernised, Islam is still as it was when it was vomited up in the 7th Century by the Paedophile Mohammed.

Many Muslims in the West might dress in Western type clothing, except for the women who are basically just treated lower down the social scale than a dog, but many of the Muslim men in the West might dress in Western type clothing but their minds are in the 7th Century thanks to the brainwashing they get from The Qur'an, where they are taught to emulate the Paedophile Mohammed who is considered in Islam The Ideal Man who they should emulate.

Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?


----------



## Zoom-boing

PredFan said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is only a pathetic moron with good vocal cords.
> 
> meh
> 
> fuck for brains thou LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How sad that she was the last thing 19 people ever heard?
Click to expand...


I'm not a fan but she actually has a pretty good voice


----------



## skye

TheOldSchool said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. Where did I exactly state in those words that I wished she would die?
> To be honest..I really wouldn't give a damn if she did. So....bite me.
> 
> 
> 
> You are pissed at her fans for being glad that she's alive.  And you have expressed an almost jihadist-like hatred for her and her family.
> 
> You are serving as an excellent example of the typical Trump supporter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your reading comprehension pretty much sucks.
> I commented on her fans praising her as safe yet no word about the many who DIED while there. Hello?? Anyone home, McFly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh her fans are supposed to have a prepared statement about the attack?  Maybe they should be posting about how she and her family are stupid instead, like you have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh   her fans????????? ohhh    really??
> 
> LOL too funny for words!
> 
> 
> fan fan fan fuck her fans
> 
> 
> LOL   what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow look at you saying fuck you to a lot of dead people tonight.  Congratulations.
Click to expand...



what did Ariana died in the terrorist attack???


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
Click to expand...

Pogo is one of the bigger asshats on this forum. Best just to put him on ignore


----------



## The Irish Ram

[QUO
Wow look at you saying fuck you to a lot of dead people tonight.  Congratulations.[/QUOTE]

Truly an idiot.  Do you think putting words in people's mouths somehow clever?  You would have made a great snowflake..


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not better send back home all the Islamic hordes?  all the millions of them?
> 
> Out of Europe
> 
> That is the only way to be the  Europe we all knew  again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People have a phobia of offending Moslems. I don't have this phobia. You don't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just Muslims, I have no phobia and I don't give a crap who I offend, if they don't like it they can fuck off and get a Safe Space and I'll buy them some Play Doh and crayons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't have a phobia. A "phobia" is an irrational fear. There is nothing irrational about fearing Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even have a phobia, I don't FEAR Islam, I HATE Islam, I'm not afraid of it, I hate it.
> 
> It's not compatible with Western values, it's the only religion that hasn't adapted for the contemporary times, Christianity has modernised, Judaism has modernised, Islam is still as it was when it was vomited up in the 7th Century by the Paedophile Mohammed.
> 
> Many Muslims in the West might dress in Western type clothing, except for the women who are basically just treated lower down the social scale than a dog, but many of the Muslim men in the West might dress in Western type clothing but their minds are in the 7th Century thanks to the brainwashing they get from The Qur'an, where they are taught to emulate the Paedophile Mohammed who is considered in Islam The Ideal Man who they should emulate.
> 
> Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?
Click to expand...


And how many westerners are compatible with "western values"? 

I don't like Islam, and I don't like Christianity, but if someone wants to believe some fairy story or other I'm not going to stop them. 

However there are plenty of people all over who wouldn't live up to "western values", take gay marriage in the US, how many oppose this because of their religion?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Grampa Murked U said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care what you call it. It is religious dogma gone wrong.
Click to expand...


Exactly the whole thing is fucked up, Islam is all fucked up and the reason why Islam is the only religion that hasn't modernised is because the Word of the Paedophile Mohammed cannot be modified, his word is it, if anyone even suggested from within that Islam should modernise they'd probably get their head hacked off by the fanatics.


----------



## Wintw

WOW!     Is it true that they were not checking people going into the show?!     That's a huge story one and two Kansas had to cancel their tour in Europe because it was not deemed safe!     If this is so about security being non-existant then Ariana and whoever runs the show have a bunch to answer for!     The level of incompetence and arrogance!


----------



## Pogo

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
Click to expand...


You mean, I caught her in a contradiction.

It's OK.  She knows.

That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
Lot o' that going around.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?



I had previously never even heard of this Ariana Grande person.


----------



## Marianne

Shall I hazard a guess that some Islamoterrorist organization will claim responsibility?


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
Click to expand...

Doubling down on stupid just means you are twice as dumb as we originally thought.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?



Nice.  A Double Strawman in a single sentence.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Gracie said:


> Dan Stubbs  how are ya doing since you joined up? Glad to see you still here.


*Just killing time to see how long I can hang on.*


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
Click to expand...


No you are getting wound because everyone is agreeing with me because I'm correct and nobody is agreeing with you because you're wrong on every point you've made in this thread from saying what does strapping explosives to yourself have to do with religion to you polarising in on what to others are trivialities.


----------



## TheDude

It sucks.  Course libs won't talk about our POUS, who calls things as they are as opposed tuck tail and run.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
Click to expand...


And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"


----------



## Pogo

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubling down on stupid just means you are twice as dumb as we originally thought.
Click to expand...


Doubling down on ad hom just demonstrates you can't handle the rationality.

The thing is --- I already knew that.  That's why I wasn't addressing you in the first place.

Tissue?


----------



## frigidweirdo

TheDude said:


> It sucks.  Course libs won't talk about our POUS, who calls things as they are as opposed tuck tail and run.



If you mean POTUS, he calls everything in multiple ways, so chances are, he'll get something right, a thousand monkeys + typewriters = Shakespeare.


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had previously never even heard of this Ariana Grande person.
Click to expand...

I first heard of her on a tv show where her sucky brother played a game (Big Brother). He was loathed then..and now. He was loathed more when Arianna got her millions of fans to vote for him as Best Player....and he still lost out. Nothing like a good rig, eh?

Then I forgot about her until the Donut Licking Hate America thing.


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had previously never even heard of this Ariana Grande person.
Click to expand...


Me neither.  Apparently she is generation snowflake and freaked out when Trump won.  Hopefully this will have wakened her up to reality, but I won't bet on it.


----------



## Gracie

Dan Stubbs said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs  how are ya doing since you joined up? Glad to see you still here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just killing time to see how long I can hang on.*
Click to expand...

Use the ignore feature if you need to. Its there for a reason.


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubling down on stupid just means you are twice as dumb as we originally thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubling down on ad hom just demonstrates you can't handle the rationality.
> 
> The thing is --- I already knew that.  That's why I wasn't addressing you in the first place.
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...

Tissue? I'm not crying; I'm laughing at you. We ALL are.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
Click to expand...

Fuck you and your equivalency bullshit.
When was the last time America invaded anyone then made a b line for the nearest gathering of children in an attempt to kill them?

Fucking scumbag


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  A Double Strawman in a single sentence.
Click to expand...


It's not a strawman you idiot.

That's what Islam means "submission to the Will of Allah"

Everyone Google Islam Meaning and see what you get, it means Submission.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
Click to expand...


Then why haven't we invaded every oil rich nation?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Do metal detectors detect explosives? I'm assuming no in most cases?


----------



## TheOldSchool

skye said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are pissed at her fans for being glad that she's alive.  And you have expressed an almost jihadist-like hatred for her and her family.
> 
> You are serving as an excellent example of the typical Trump supporter.
> 
> 
> 
> And your reading comprehension pretty much sucks.
> I commented on her fans praising her as safe yet no word about the many who DIED while there. Hello?? Anyone home, McFly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh her fans are supposed to have a prepared statement about the attack?  Maybe they should be posting about how she and her family are stupid instead, like you have been.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh   her fans????????? ohhh    really??
> 
> LOL too funny for words!
> 
> 
> fan fan fan fuck her fans
> 
> 
> LOL   what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow look at you saying fuck you to a lot of dead people tonight.  Congratulations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what did Ariana died in the terrorist attack???
Click to expand...

No.  Are you sad about that, like Gracie?


----------



## Jackson

WEATHER53 said:


> We just gotta be nicer to em


HAHAHAHA... That's right, Mr. Obama...!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a *religion*.  Some point to a radical political group that operates* in the name of *religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".  Anybody in the world can _claim to _operate in the name of religion.  Just as I could _claim to_ call myself a tree.
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubling down on stupid just means you are twice as dumb as we originally thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubling down on ad hom just demonstrates you can't handle the rationality.
> 
> The thing is --- I already knew that.  That's why I wasn't addressing you in the first place.
> 
> Tissue?
Click to expand...


Forget about _tissues_ I think _you _need some Play Doh


----------



## skye

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had previously never even heard of this Ariana Grande person.
Click to expand...



I have

And now I totally know she is a freaking moron.


----------



## Pogo

Grampa Murked U said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck you and your equivalency bullshit.
> When was the last time America invaded anyone then made a b line for the nearest gathering of children in an attempt to kill them?
> 
> Fucking scumbag
Click to expand...


Three months ago?

Just a guess, I don't really track this shit.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dan Stubbs said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs  how are ya doing since you joined up? Glad to see you still here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just killing time to see how long I can hang on.*
Click to expand...


I've never noticed you before but if Gracie likes you then you must be alright, so you should stay.


----------



## tigerred59

*It was a suicide bomber, no matter how great you are at borders,  you can't contain this type of terroristic behavior. God's speed to those who were injured.*


----------



## Papageorgio

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have a phobia of offending Moslems. I don't have this phobia. You don't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just Muslims, I have no phobia and I don't give a crap who I offend, if they don't like it they can fuck off and get a Safe Space and I'll buy them some Play Doh and crayons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't have a phobia. A "phobia" is an irrational fear. There is nothing irrational about fearing Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even have a phobia, I don't FEAR Islam, I HATE Islam, I'm not afraid of it, I hate it.
> 
> It's not compatible with Western values, it's the only religion that hasn't adapted for the contemporary times, Christianity has modernised, Judaism has modernised, Islam is still as it was when it was vomited up in the 7th Century by the Paedophile Mohammed.
> 
> Many Muslims in the West might dress in Western type clothing, except for the women who are basically just treated lower down the social scale than a dog, but many of the Muslim men in the West might dress in Western type clothing but their minds are in the 7th Century thanks to the brainwashing they get from The Qur'an, where they are taught to emulate the Paedophile Mohammed who is considered in Islam The Ideal Man who they should emulate.
> 
> Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many westerners are compatible with "western values"?
> 
> I don't like Islam, and I don't like Christianity, but if someone wants to believe some fairy story or other I'm not going to stop them.
> 
> However there are plenty of people all over who wouldn't live up to "western values", take gay marriage in the US, how many oppose this because of their religion?
Click to expand...


Another diversion trying to shift blame.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  A Double Strawman in a single sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a strawman you idiot.
> 
> That's what Islam means "submission to the Will of Allah"
> 
> Everyone Google Islam Meaning and see what you get, it means Submission.
Click to expand...


Not that part ---    the rest of it.

EVERY religion means "submission".  _Religion _itself means "we tie you up".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  A Double Strawman in a single sentence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a strawman you idiot.
> 
> That's what Islam means "submission to the Will of Allah"
> 
> Everyone Google Islam Meaning and see what you get, it means Submission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that part ---    the rest of it.
> 
> EVERY religion means "submission".  _Religion _itself means "we tie you up".
Click to expand...


Every religion doesn't mean Submission, the word Islam itself means Submission.


----------



## Marianne

My sympathies to the families,some are about to have the worst day of their lives. I'm listening to a tearful mother still looking for her daughter. Her daughters friend was found in the hospital but they still haven't found her daughter.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have an addendum to the above aside from the paranoia angle:
> 
> Got that?  "Every mosque should be raided" on the bases that "nobody knows what's going on in there".
> There's a rationality train wreck for ya.
> 
> But wait --- there's more.  NOW how much would you pay.  The above was followed IMMEDIATELY by this:
> 
> Following all this?  "Nobody knows what's going on in there but meanwhile here's what we know that's going on in there".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubling down on stupid just means you are twice as dumb as we originally thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubling down on ad hom just demonstrates you can't handle the rationality.
> 
> The thing is --- I already knew that.  That's why I wasn't addressing you in the first place.
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget about _tissues_ I think _you _need some Play Doh
Click to expand...


Vielen dank, liebchen.  I still have some left from last year..


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs  how are ya doing since you joined up? Glad to see you still here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just killing time to see how long I can hang on.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never noticed you before but if Gracie likes you then you must be alright, so you should stay.
Click to expand...

I met him in his intro thread, Lucy. Seems like a nice enough guy. Too many noobs bail. Glad he stayed.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marianne said:


> My sympathies to the families,some are about to have the worst day of their lives. I'm listening to a tearful mother still looking for her daughter. Her daughters friend was found in the hospital but they still haven't found her daughter.



Also there will be parents who might have been already in the bed and asleep, so they won't know that this horrific event has happened and when they wake up this is what shock and nightmare they wake to.


----------



## Gracie

Anyway...the Grande's are not the nicest people. Her brother Frankie (you can youtube him if you can hold back the vomit) said on national tv that two houseguests in the game should rape another houseguest that admitted she was a virgin...and "take ALL her virginity in one shot". In short..anal and vaginally.

Nice guy, eh?


----------



## Gracie

Marianne said:


> My sympathies to the families,some are about to have the worst day of their lives. I'm listening to a tearful mother still looking for her daughter. Her daughters friend was found in the hospital but they still haven't found her daughter.


Is the friend named Adam? And her name is Olivia? I saw it on twitter. People are retweeting it and hoping to find her.


----------



## skye

Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....

Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your silly debate of semantics is amusing to me. You thought you had a big gotcha-moment when she said "no one knows what's going on in there". You're taking her a little too literally, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubling down on stupid just means you are twice as dumb as we originally thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubling down on ad hom just demonstrates you can't handle the rationality.
> 
> The thing is --- I already knew that.  That's why I wasn't addressing you in the first place.
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget about _tissues_ I think _you _need some Play Doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vielen dank, liebchen.  I still have some left from last year..
Click to expand...

Oh. You mean like cops that just shot some kids father for beating the mother and the cops pull a teddy bear out of their trunk? Sorta like that?


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why haven't we invaded every oil rich nation?
Click to expand...


Because Canada's bigger than us?

Just a guess.


----------



## Gracie

Whomever set up Grande's show should be sued. No checking of those entering. No anything. Just saunter in and pull a string and BAM!!! Hell, she is worth 35 mil. Why not? Maybe she will lick donuts or scones in England and state she hates the British.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, I caught here in a contradiction.
> 
> It's OK.  She knows.
> 
> That's because she posted out of emotion, before thinking it through.
> Lot o' that going around.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubling down on stupid just means you are twice as dumb as we originally thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubling down on ad hom just demonstrates you can't handle the rationality.
> 
> The thing is --- I already knew that.  That's why I wasn't addressing you in the first place.
> 
> Tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forget about _tissues_ I think _you _need some Play Doh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vielen dank, liebchen.  I still have some left from last year..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. You mean like cops that just shot some kids father for beating the mother and the cops pull a teddy bear out of their trunk? Sorta like that?
Click to expand...


This new USMB Non Sequitur forum is da bomb.  No pun intended.


----------



## skye

the "idiots" in Fox say this appear to have the hallmarks of terrorism?

c'mon give us a break will you?

appear my ass


----------



## Marianne

Gracie said:


> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sympathies to the families,some are about to have the worst day of their lives. I'm listening to a tearful mother still looking for her daughter. Her daughters friend was found in the hospital but they still haven't found her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the friend named Adam? And her name is Olivia? I saw it on twitter. People are retweeting it and hoping to find her.
Click to expand...

The girls name is Olivia, her mother was on BBC. Still haven't found her. As a mother I can't imagine her agony right now but it must be absolute hell.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs  how are ya doing since you joined up? Glad to see you still here.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just killing time to see how long I can hang on.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never noticed you before but if Gracie likes you then you must be alright, so you should stay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I met him in his intro thread, Lucy. Seems like a nice enough guy. Too many noobs bail. Glad he stayed.
Click to expand...


I hope he stays.

Dan Stubbs


----------



## skye

Why can't FOX speak English?

It WAS Islamic Terrorism!


----------



## Pogo

skye said:


> Why can't FOX speak English?
> 
> It WAS Islamic Terrorism!



Could be that even Fox won't run on speculation before facts are confirmed?

Again -- just a guess.  But hey, what a concept.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why haven't we invaded every oil rich nation?
Click to expand...


Because some of them do what the US want them to do. Others, like Venezuela, the US has tried to get rid of the leaders through coup d'etats, simply because they know they wouldn't win in the jungle. 

There are 12 OPEC countries. (Sorry, there are 13, Gabon came from somewhere and is back in OPEC as of last year) 

The US likes its OPEC members to pump out oil.

Number one in oil pumping is Saudi Arabia. Friend of the US (in front of the US's face). 

The country that produces the least is Gabon, but then they're a small country with the smallest proven oil reserves (eight times less than the next country). 

Anyway, in 1999 Hugo Chavez had a plan, he got OPEC countries leaders together to control oil prices, that's what they do, they're a cartel. The US didn't like this. OPEC coming together means that oil prices rise and the US imports even now at least half of all the oil needed. That means the US suffers.

So a coup d'etat against Chavez so they could get some US friendly leader pumping oil out again. The US spent quite a bit of money getting this going, and it failed. 

So what next? Well,  Iraq. The initial invasion saw a drop in oil production, but now Iraq is a fully functioning puppet of the US, it's the second largest oil producer in OPEC. It's also the 4th largest in the world. 






As you can see Iraq was willing to drop oil prices from around 2001 onwards, meaning the US wanted to change this situation.






Libya also saw a drop from around 2000 in oil production for a short time. The Iraq War changed that. 






Iran also dropped oil prices around this time. The US hasn't invaded Iran because the US doesn't think it could win in the manner it would need to, and because Iraq was still a mess at the end of Bush's era, and Obama wasn't going to invade. Sanctions then.

So, four OPEC countries didn't like the US in 2000, one had a Coup d'etat against its leader ultimately fail, one was invaded, one was bombed and the leader deposed and the other has seen hefty sanctions against it.

Hmm....


----------



## koshergrl




----------



## Pogo

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh go to hell Pogo, I mean really, please just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.
> 
> Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.
> 
> Tall order.
> 
> Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.
> 
> Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?
> 
> Yeah I don't either.
> 
> Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean communists?  The Official IRA were marxists...
Click to expand...


No, I mean whatever their "religion" was.

IRA bombs --- nobody brings up "religion".

An unknown bombs --- "nuke a billion people".

Humans are pretty fucked up, huh?


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had previously never even heard of this Ariana Grande person.
Click to expand...


Nor had I, and we're both into music even though I'm a thousand years older.

I thought it was a size of coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....
> 
> Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim



Didn't Americans celebrate the invasion of Iraq, and chaos that ensued?


----------



## Markle

Wintw said:


> WOW! Is it true that they were not checking people going into the show?!



Not true.

Concert goers interviewed have said they were closely checked prior to entering the venue.  One said they had a backpack which they had to open and discard several water bottles and the pack was checked thoroughly.

Quite easily that was the reason the bomber did not make it into the venue itself but detonated the bomb in the ticket area.


----------



## Gracie

To put it bluntly..it is not safe to go to very large gatherings any more. Boston Marathon, concerts, etc. And packing heat does no good if some schmuck detonates himself.

LET THEM IN!! LET THEM IN!


----------



## ConservativeAmerica

Where does the original report of balloons popping rank among the all-time silliest "nothing to see here, folks" Islamic extremism coverups? Could it be #1?


----------



## WEATHER53

Gracie said:


> To put it bluntly..it is not safe to go to very large gatherings any more. Boston Marathon, concerts, etc. And packing heat does no good if some schmuck detonates himself.
> 
> LET THEM IN!! LET THEM IN!


But. But.  But.  They don't all blow themselves up


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....
> 
> Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Americans celebrate the invasion of Iraq, and chaos that ensued?
Click to expand...


No, Americans did not "celebrate" going to war in Iraq.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

skye said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did Ariana Grande lick a doughnut and declare 'I hate America'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had previously never even heard of this Ariana Grande person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have
> 
> And now I totally know she is a freaking moron.
Click to expand...


I was meaning to comment earlier but I got distracted with Pogo 

I was last in Manchester last year to visit a friend who lives in a place named Didsbury just outside the city centre.

That Manchester Arena in the auto is about ten minutes from a bar we went to on a very, very, very, very long street called Deansgate.

Deansgate - Wikipedia

They don't search people going into bars or theatres or whatever, as in a patting down search, if you have a bag they look in it and thats it. What I mean is many of these suicide bombers have the suicide belt or suicide vest and they're slim and not noticing under peoples clothing, not bulk and so if you don't perform a patting down search you wouldn't know from a group of say 100 people by looking at them which one had the suicide bomb.

So I can see how easy it would be for these POS to just walk into say a bar or a theatre and blow themselves up.


----------



## Pogo

EnterSandman said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EnterSandman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can, it's the birth of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh HUH.  Islam was birthed in Manchester, was it?
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question.  Premise fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you get Manchester out of Mecca?
> 
> Your just trolling on a tread about little girls getting killed and maned, your sick I'm done with you.
Click to expand...


Umm... what?

Who the fuck are you again?


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a religion.  Some point to a radical political group that operates in the name of religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious how the left always come running in to defend their Islamofascist masters.
Click to expand...


Link?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a religion.  Some point to a radical political group that operates in the name of religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious how the left always come running in to defend their Islamofascist masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


You are doing that wrong you're supposed to go:


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- I posed the question what religion -- any religion --- has to do with this event.
> That question has zero answer.
> 
> When you have zero answer --- you don't have the right question. Premise fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Pogo, let's take a look at the available evidence:
> 
> 1) It was a suicide bombing. They found the remains of the bomb vest and bomber where the explosion occurred.
> 2) It targeted children, mainly tweens and teen girls. Which consisted a majority of the audience in attendance.
> 3) It was most likely a response to Trump's speech urging the Islamic faith to drive out the radical element in Saudi Arabia yesterday.
> 
> Considering those three things, it smells of radical Islam, seeing as radical Islam treats women as pure garbage, and the the preferred tactics the extremists use is suicide bombing, and Trump himself has made it clear he wishes to eradicate terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Three plausible points.  As is the suggestion that the timing is to coincide with Rump's travels.
> 
> But none of those factors points to a religion.  Some point to a radical political group that operates in the name of religion, but then so did the aforementioned Eric Rudolph, Bobby Joe Rogers et al --- and nobody called for "nuking the Vatican".
> 
> Okay, not a fair comparison --- we actually found out the identities of those Christian perps, whereas in this case we have nothing.
> 
> And yet --- on the basis of that nothing --- we've got armchair wags here who would "nuke Mecca" and wipe all mosques off the earth, on the basis of absolutely nothing but their own paranoia.
> 
> "I'm paranoid, and therefore you billion people must die".
> 
> Now THAT's terrorism.  And it's fucked up thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hilarious how the left always come running in to defend their Islamofascist masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing that wrong you're supposed to go:
Click to expand...


Bah, too many keystrokes.  I'm only allotted six trillion a day.


----------



## Godboy

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why haven't we invaded every oil rich nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Canada's bigger than us?
> 
> Just a guess.
Click to expand...

What a terrible guess. Why are you always wrong? Even a broken watch is right twice every day.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why haven't we invaded every oil rich nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because some of them do what the US want them to do. Others, like Venezuela, the US has tried to get rid of the leaders through coup d'etats, simply because they know they wouldn't win in the jungle.
> 
> There are 12 OPEC countries. (Sorry, there are 13, Gabon came from somewhere and is back in OPEC as of last year)
> 
> The US likes its OPEC members to pump out oil.
> 
> Number one in oil pumping is Saudi Arabia. Friend of the US (in front of the US's face).
> 
> The country that produces the least is Gabon, but then they're a small country with the smallest proven oil reserves (eight times less than the next country).
> 
> Anyway, in 1999 Hugo Chavez had a plan, he got OPEC countries leaders together to control oil prices, that's what they do, they're a cartel. The US didn't like this. OPEC coming together means that oil prices rise and the US imports even now at least half of all the oil needed. That means the US suffers.
> 
> So a coup d'etat against Chavez so they could get some US friendly leader pumping oil out again. The US spent quite a bit of money getting this going, and it failed.
> 
> So what next? Well,  Iraq. The initial invasion saw a drop in oil production, but now Iraq is a fully functioning puppet of the US, it's the second largest oil producer in OPEC. It's also the 4th largest in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see Iraq was willing to drop oil prices from around 2001 onwards, meaning the US wanted to change this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libya also saw a drop from around 2000 in oil production for a short time. The Iraq War changed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran also dropped oil prices around this time. The US hasn't invaded Iran because the US doesn't think it could win in the manner it would need to, and because Iraq was still a mess at the end of Bush's era, and Obama wasn't going to invade. Sanctions then.
> 
> So, four OPEC countries didn't like the US in 2000, one had a Coup d'etat against its leader ultimately fail, one was invaded, one was bombed and the leader deposed and the other has seen hefty sanctions against it.
> 
> Hmm....
Click to expand...


So Chavez had a plot to wage economic war against the US, and you're outraged we may have taken a response to that.  He was a far left loon that took his Presidency and made it into a dictatorship.  And here you are taking his side.  You lefties have always been admirers and cheerleaders for socialist and communist dictatorships and leaders: Chavez, Castro, Che Guevara, Mao, and more.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....
> 
> Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Americans celebrate the invasion of Iraq, and chaos that ensued?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Americans did not "celebrate" going to war in Iraq.
Click to expand...


Who in their right mind would celebrate going to war?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why haven't we invaded every oil rich nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because some of them do what the US want them to do. Others, like Venezuela, the US has tried to get rid of the leaders through coup d'etats, simply because they know they wouldn't win in the jungle.
> 
> There are 12 OPEC countries. (Sorry, there are 13, Gabon came from somewhere and is back in OPEC as of last year)
> 
> The US likes its OPEC members to pump out oil.
> 
> Number one in oil pumping is Saudi Arabia. Friend of the US (in front of the US's face).
> 
> The country that produces the least is Gabon, but then they're a small country with the smallest proven oil reserves (eight times less than the next country).
> 
> Anyway, in 1999 Hugo Chavez had a plan, he got OPEC countries leaders together to control oil prices, that's what they do, they're a cartel. The US didn't like this. OPEC coming together means that oil prices rise and the US imports even now at least half of all the oil needed. That means the US suffers.
> 
> So a coup d'etat against Chavez so they could get some US friendly leader pumping oil out again. The US spent quite a bit of money getting this going, and it failed.
> 
> So what next? Well,  Iraq. The initial invasion saw a drop in oil production, but now Iraq is a fully functioning puppet of the US, it's the second largest oil producer in OPEC. It's also the 4th largest in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see Iraq was willing to drop oil prices from around 2001 onwards, meaning the US wanted to change this situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libya also saw a drop from around 2000 in oil production for a short time. The Iraq War changed that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran also dropped oil prices around this time. The US hasn't invaded Iran because the US doesn't think it could win in the manner it would need to, and because Iraq was still a mess at the end of Bush's era, and Obama wasn't going to invade. Sanctions then.
> 
> So, four OPEC countries didn't like the US in 2000, one had a Coup d'etat against its leader ultimately fail, one was invaded, one was bombed and the leader deposed and the other has seen hefty sanctions against it.
> 
> Hmm....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Chavez had a plot to wage economic war against the US, and you're outraged we may have taken a response to that.  He was a far left loon that took his Presidency and made it into a dictatorship.  And here you are taking his side.  You lefties have always been admirers and cheerleaders for socialist and communist dictatorships and leaders: Chavez, Castro, Che Guevara, Mao, and more.
Click to expand...


Does anyone know what Venezuela and Iraqi oil production have to do with Islamist Terrorist attacks in Western nations?

Thought not.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Godboy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a religious act based on a twisted view of Islam.
> 
> To ignore that is just dumb. Just like the nuts who attack planned parenthood based on their view of how they perceive God's word about life.
> 
> ALL RELIGIONS are a poison to the earth imo but Islam is by far the most evil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a "twisted view" of Islam, it is Islam pure and simple.  Thomas Jefferson and John Adams were appalled by the Muslim terrorist pirates they had to deal with because they claimed they had a right to raid ships, and that right was given to them by the Quran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And don't Americans think they have the right to invade any country they like? "Oh, this leader's sitting on top of lots of oil, and he killed a few people, so let's invade and pretend we're the world's police, but over there, that African country has no oil and is massacring its people, fuck it, we don't want to get involved, we're not the world's police you know"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why haven't we invaded every oil rich nation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Canada's bigger than us?
> 
> Just a guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a terrible guess. Why are you always wrong? Even a broken watch is right twice every day.
Click to expand...


When I was in Texas for six months I heard some people say that even a blind chicken sometimes gets a piece of corn. Americans are weird, nice but....weird 

I like Texas and Texans though


----------



## Markle

ConservativeAmerica said:


> Where does the original report of balloons popping rank among the all-time silliest "nothing to see here, folks" Islamic extremism coverups? Could it be #1?



The bomb was not detonated in the arena.  There was no smoke or flames seen in the hall.  An announcement came over the sound system to be calm, that the sound may have been balloons bursting.   
It greatly resembles our current crop of so-called journalists.

Today's journalists, rather than being the first with a VERIFIED STORY, they simply want to be the first with "anything" and hope for the best.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....
> 
> Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Americans celebrate the invasion of Iraq, and chaos that ensued?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Americans did not "celebrate" going to war in Iraq.
Click to expand...


Really?

No one was look "hooorahh we're going to war"? I doubt that very much. Problem is sites like this don't go back that far.


----------



## theHawk

The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".  

As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.


----------



## Gracie

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....
> 
> Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Americans celebrate the invasion of Iraq, and chaos that ensued?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Americans did not "celebrate" going to war in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would celebrate going to war?
Click to expand...

Ammunition makers, for one.


----------



## LogikAndReazon

If we only opened up a dialogue and tried to understand them better........ lmfao


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....
> 
> Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Americans celebrate the invasion of Iraq, and chaos that ensued?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Americans did not "celebrate" going to war in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would celebrate going to war?
Click to expand...


The key phrase of course being, "in their right mind".

I still recall a newspaper front-page splash in big bold letters saying,

*MILLER TIME!*​
-- this was immediately after the (first) Iraq war.

"Miller Time" was an advertising slogan of the time (for a beer*) -- it meant something along the lines of, you put in a hard day's work, you got the job done, now it's time to sit back and relax with a beer*.  It was disgusting.

(*"beer" in this sense meaning that warm-piss footwash that those wimps in Wisconsin laughingly call 'beer')


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islamic scum already celebrating......Europe has submitted scum celebrates.....
> 
> Islamic State supporters celebrate Manchester attack online, no official claim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Americans celebrate the invasion of Iraq, and chaos that ensued?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Americans did not "celebrate" going to war in Iraq.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in their right mind would celebrate going to war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ammunition makers, for one.
Click to expand...


Yep, and all the various toymakers Eisenhower warned about.  General Electric..... Raytheon.... Bell Helicopter...


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Dan Stubbs said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Russia had similar incident in a theater about 3 years ago.  Yep was a Muzzy group *
Click to expand...

*Yes I checked my data file and about 4 years ago a group of Muzzys attacked a Russian Theater in Moscow.  They stabed and shot 73 people before the Russian Police fogged the place with knockout gas, that was en error the police killed about 44 people.   *


----------



## skye

Dan Stubbs said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Russia had similar incident in a theater about 3 years ago.  Yep was a Muzzy group *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes I checked my data file and about 4 years ago a group of Muzzys attacked a Russian Theater in Moscow.  They stabed and shot 73 people before the Russian Police fogged the place with knockout gas, that was en error the police killed about 44 people.   *
Click to expand...


I remember that ...it was horrible!


----------



## Dan Stubbs

skye said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Russia had similar incident in a theater about 3 years ago.  Yep was a Muzzy group *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes I checked my data file and about 4 years ago a group of Muzzys attacked a Russian Theater in Moscow.  They stabed and shot 73 people before the Russian Police fogged the place with knockout gas, that was en error the police killed about 44 people.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that ...it was horrible!
Click to expand...

*The thing that worry s me the most is a attack like the movie "Black Sunday" where a football game is the target  blimp is useh*


----------



## Issa

Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.


No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Death toll raised to 22 according to AP.

...


----------



## Issa

Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.



Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
Click to expand...


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.



And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today. 

No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.


----------



## frigidweirdo

skye said:


> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan Stubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Russia had similar incident in a theater about 3 years ago.  Yep was a Muzzy group *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Yes I checked my data file and about 4 years ago a group of Muzzys attacked a Russian Theater in Moscow.  They stabed and shot 73 people before the Russian Police fogged the place with knockout gas, that was en error the police killed about 44 people.   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember that ...it was horrible!
Click to expand...


Do you know what happened before this? Well, the Russians turn Grozny, the capital of Chechnya, into something that looked like Stalingrad 1942. These things don't just happen. They often happen because govts treat people like shit, and the people fight back. 

In the US they have the "Second Amendment people", the people who say the govt can't walk all over them otherwise they'll use their guns. But they'll demand THEIR govt does this to OTHER PEOPLE.


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.

Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.


----------



## Issa

Wrong wrong and wrong.
Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.

Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.



Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Um hm. And I am Snow White.


----------



## Mac1958

bodecea said:


> What's the IRA up to these days?


I'm pretty sure they're not slaughtering people, including young girls and children, all over Europe.

Why do you ask?
.


----------



## Gracie

I know this is rude..but its honest rude.

Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.


----------



## Issa

I don't care, I honestly don't. 



Gracie said:


> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.


----------



## Mac1958

Gracie said:


> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.





Issa said:


> I don't care, I honestly don't.


And, bingo.

There you go.
.


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
Click to expand...

Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.


----------



## Issa

Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.


Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Well goody for you.


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
Click to expand...


There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second. 

Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.


----------



## Issa

Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are. 
Don't generalise Mr white ass.


Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well goody for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well goody for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
Now kiss it again.


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well goody for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


it is not the fault of ALL MUSLIMS------the real issue is  THE STENCH OF ISLAM.     Some people are simply
born into the filth


----------



## Issa

I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
Bullying other countries and changing regimes and creating safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
And let's not forget who aided al Qaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.



theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
Click to expand...


----------



## theHawk

Issa said:


> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



There are no other religions with suicide bombers killing at the rates and numbers of Islam- not Hindu, not Buddhists, not Jews, not Christians, not atheists,......no one.

You're not fooling anyone with the "lone gunman", or "religious extremists" crap.  It's Islam, pure and simple.  The only "good Muslims" are non-practicing ones.


----------



## Gracie

He doesn't care. He said so, so it must be true. 

We are all arrogant, obese, stupid, ignorant and should be put to death asap prolly.


----------



## Mac1958

Noticeable that most of our Regressive Leftist friends haven't had much to say on this.

As usual.
.


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
> Bullying other countries and changing regimes and creating safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
> And let's not forget who aided al Qaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Ah. so you are a fan of Saddam, eh? No surprise there.


----------



## Issa

I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise. 


Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well goody for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
> Bullying other countries and changing regimes and create safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
> And let's not forget who aided alQaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




theHawk said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no other religions with suicide bombers killing at the rates and numbers of Islam- not Hindu, not Buddhists, not Jews, not Christians, not atheists,......no one.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with the "lone gunman", or "religious extremists" crap.  It's Islam, pure and simple.  The only "good Muslims" are non-practicing ones.
Click to expand...


Shouldn't you be in the mosque CELEBRATING ALLAH's VICTORY-----issa?


----------



## theHawk

Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
> Bullying other countries and changing regimes and creating safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
> And let's not forget who aided al Qaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. so you are a fan of Saddam, eh? No surprise there.
Click to expand...


Muslims crave subjugation.   That's exactly why every Muslim country in the world is an oppressive regime with no religious freedom and usually a human rights horror show.


----------



## Issa

Not really but no one can deny that things got worse and the US shouldn't have invaded that country.


Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
> Bullying other countries and changing regimes and creating safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
> And let's not forget who aided al Qaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. so you are a fan of Saddam, eh? No surprise there.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

Again not true. Come again.


theHawk said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
> Bullying other countries and changing regimes and creating safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
> And let's not forget who aided al Qaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. so you are a fan of Saddam, eh? No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims crave subjugation.   That's exactly why every Muslim country in the world is an oppressive regime with no religious freedom and usually a human rights horror show.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well goody for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.


----------



## Issa

No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.



Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I married a Christian and we have 3 beautiful kids. My parents in law are catholic and Mormons we all get along fine. Active my cummunity pay my taxes, create jobs, volunteer and have friends from all walks of life, religions and races. So does 10 millions of Americans of Islamic faith. Put us all in the same basket as a nutjob. You just hurting yourself and no one else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goody for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well goody for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
Click to expand...


Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy. 

Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently. 

So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion. 

For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.


----------



## Issa

I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
and no not all Muslim countries have camels 



Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> there are lots of  "STRONG MUSLIMA WOMEN"-------the ones who put bombs on their stinking asses----
> want some names?     you can fantasize about them as so many muslim children do


----------



## frigidweirdo

Issa said:


> I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
> Bullying other countries and changing regimes and creating safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
> And let's not forget who aided al Qaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Terrorism is a convenient term, it excludes NATIONS. So if a nation does what a terrorist does, it's not terrorism. Convenient for the govts.

Countries should have self determination, and the US should accept this.


----------



## irosie91

Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.

Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.

So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.

For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.[/QUOTE]


It is clear that you never read the Koran-------Islam is that which muslim scholars SAY IT IS.    For an
an understanding of islam,  pay attention to the details of  ISLAMIC LAW  (shariah)


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I bet you googled Bodacious Ass, didn't ya? Now go fwap to it, then blame me for making you get a woody under the tarp you wear cuz I made ya look.

Unravel the towel from yer head. It's cutting off circulation.


----------



## theHawk

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
Click to expand...


WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad. 

You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Also..I don't care if someone has a lily white ass, dark chocolate ass, green ass, blue ass. If they are muslim...they are warped. That is not racism, sparky.


----------



## Issa

Didn't it tell you are a racist?
You keep confirming it in every post.Scum!!!


Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you googled Bodacious Ass, didn't ya? Now go fwap to it, then blame me for making you get a woody under the tarp you wear cuz I made ya look.
> 
> Unravel the towel from yer head. It's cutting off circulation.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

for the record-------Weird' comments on "blasphemy"   are idiotic------technically  SOCRATES was charged with
and executed for   BLASPHEMY       He was not Christian, jewish, or muslim


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no other religions with suicide bombers killing at the rates and numbers of Islam- not Hindu, not Buddhists, not Jews, not Christians, not atheists,......no one.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with the "lone gunman", or "religious extremists" crap.  It's Islam, pure and simple.  The only "good Muslims" are non-practicing ones.
Click to expand...


No, there aren't. There also aren't other religions which are putting up with so much pressure from the West. 

Iraq was invaded, Libya bombed, Afghanistan invaded by the Soviets and the Americans, Syria has turned into a playground for Russia and the Americans, other countries are basically forced to accept what they don't like in order to not end up like these other countries. This anger builds up, and there's enough money there for Islamic Extremism to be coming from the countries, like Saudi Arabia, who don't want to be invaded. 

As for your last statement, I'm guessing you don't know much about Islam around the world.


----------



## Gracie

Anyway..I will leave you to your celebration of tonights event in England. I am sure you are thrilled one of your people took out a bunch of infidels. 

Toodles.


----------



## Issa

Keep on trolling .




Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also..I don't care if someone has a lily white ass, dark chocolate ass, green ass, blue ass. If they are muslim...they are warped. That is not racism, sparky.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Issa said:


> Didn't it tell you are a racist?
> You keep confirming it in every post.Scum!!!
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you googled Bodacious Ass, didn't ya? Now go fwap to it, then blame me for making you get a woody under the tarp you wear cuz I made ya look.
> 
> Unravel the towel from yer head. It's cutting off circulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You mad, bro? *Snicker*

Good.

So sorry (not) that you are offended that I said I don't trust muslims and think its racist cuz muslims are a race. 



You can have the last word now as you google for more bodacious ass images. Male and female.


----------



## Esmeralda

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
Click to expand...

Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.


----------



## Issa

You said I was happy , now I'm mad? Make up your mind ma petite 



Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't it tell you are a racist?
> You keep confirming it in every post.Scum!!!
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you googled Bodacious Ass, didn't ya? Now go fwap to it, then blame me for making you get a woody under the tarp you wear cuz I made ya look.
> 
> Unravel the towel from yer head. It's cutting off circulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, bro? *Snicker*
> 
> Good.
> 
> So sorry (not) that you are offended that I said I don't trust muslims and think its racist cuz muslims are a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the last word now as you google for more bodacious ass images. Male and female.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no other religions with suicide bombers killing at the rates and numbers of Islam- not Hindu, not Buddhists, not Jews, not Christians, not atheists,......no one.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with the "lone gunman", or "religious extremists" crap.  It's Islam, pure and simple.  The only "good Muslims" are non-practicing ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there aren't. There also aren't other religions which are putting up with so much pressure from the West.
> 
> Iraq was invaded, Libya bombed, Afghanistan invaded by the Soviets and the Americans, Syria has turned into a playground for Russia and the Americans, other countries are basically forced to accept what they don't like in order to not end up like these other countries. This anger builds up, and there's enough money there for Islamic Extremism to be coming from the countries, like Saudi Arabia, who don't want to be invaded.
> 
> As for your last statement, I'm guessing you don't know much about Islam around the world.[/QUOTE
> 
> what is it you IMAGINE that we do not "know"  about islam around the world.     I have known, quite well,  hundreds of muslims from  "around the world"   over the past 50 years.    What is it I do not "know"   about islam?.     I know enough to know that there are lots of HAPPY muslims in the world today
Click to expand...


----------



## Esmeralda

Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Also..I don't care if someone has a lily white ass, dark chocolate ass, green ass, blue ass. _*If they are muslim...they are warped.*_ That is not racism, sparky.
Click to expand...

You are the one who is warped. No brain power. Can't grasp reality.


----------



## Issa

Troll 




Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't it tell you are a racist?
> You keep confirming it in every post.Scum!!!
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you are racist if you tend to put a whole group in one basket, comes blacks, Asians or pepole that are different from your WHITE perfect ASS.
> and no not all Muslim countries have camels
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you googled Bodacious Ass, didn't ya? Now go fwap to it, then blame me for making you get a woody under the tarp you wear cuz I made ya look.
> 
> Unravel the towel from yer head. It's cutting off circulation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mad, bro? *Snicker*
> 
> Good.
> 
> So sorry (not) that you are offended that I said I don't trust muslims and think its racist cuz muslims are a race.
> 
> 
> 
> You can have the last word now as you google for more bodacious ass images. Male and female.
Click to expand...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Has anyone presented a suspect/motive yet?
The obvious guess would be more muslim mass murder bs. But has any evidence been presented? 
Anybody?


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
Click to expand...


I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION


----------



## Issa

Question for you:

Islam ruled southern Europe for centuries specially the Iberian peninsula. If islam was evil as you presume why they didn't exterminate non muslims ? Why Christians kept on practicing their faith?
Why there were always non Muslim minorities in Muslim countries? Churches and synagogues are still standing in Muslim countries for centuries.
Why the Jews fled to Muslim countries in two occasions the last one it was in WW2.



irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
Click to expand...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

irosie91 said:


> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION


How about you get somewhat closer to this century.


----------



## Esmeralda

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
Click to expand...

I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.

As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL

.


----------



## edthecynic

skye said:


> Can it be the *religion of piss* saying hello again?


Don't you mean Tramp's “one of the world's great faiths.”


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Esmeralda said:


> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL


5% of 1.6 billion muslims is 80 million.
Larger than any army in the world.
Way more than all of the Catholics in the US.


----------



## Esmeralda

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 5% of 1.6 billion muslims is 80 million.
> Larger than any army in the world.
> Way more than all of the Catholics in the US.
Click to expand...

Who says the terrorists represent five percent of all Muslims?  A non-verifiable stat if there ever was one.


----------



## Issa

OK no problem.

Iraq invasion? Afghanistan? LYBIA, Palestine, Syria? 


RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

Even Trump, said it few scones ago....Islam and Muslims are innocent from this barbaric acts. If 1.5 billion were terrorists I think we won't be alive and this earth as we know it won't have life. Because somewhere in this world a Muslim country does have nuclear weapons and if they are what you call them to be they can just blow up this planet and go meet their virgins.
In other words don't put everyone in the same basket, it makes you look stupid.



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 5% of 1.6 billion muslims is 80 million.
> Larger than any army in the world.
> Way more than all of the Catholics in the US.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
Click to expand...


you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
activities in the  CRUSADES


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> Even Trump, said it few scones ago....Islam and Muslims are innocent from this barbaric acts. If 1.5 billion were terrorists I think we won't be alive and this earth as we know it won't have life. Because somewhere in this world a Muslim country does have nuclear weapons and if they are what you call them to be they can just blow up this planet and go meet their virgins.
> In other words don't put everyone in the same basket, it makes you look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 5% of 1.6 billion muslims is 80 million.
> Larger than any army in the world.
> Way more than all of the Catholics in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.



what gloating?     so far I have seen no evidence of "gloating"      I will take a walk in the muslim
section of town later and let you know


----------



## Mad Scientist

Nailbomb of Peace.


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> Even Trump, said it few scones ago....Islam and Muslims are innocent from this barbaric acts. If 1.5 billion were terrorists I think we won't be alive and this earth as we know it won't have life. Because somewhere in this world a Muslim country does have nuclear weapons and if they are what you call them to be they can just blow up this planet and go meet their virgins.
> In other words don't put everyone in the same basket, it makes you look stupid.
> 
> your post makes no sense------the LEAST of its problems is your reference to "scones"-----scones
> are a kind of british pastry.        I have never known ANYONE who claimed that   1.5 billion muslims
> are terrorists.     There are 324 million people in the USA.       True statement are   "BASEBALL
> IS RECOGNIZED AS THE NATIONAL USA SPORT"     and    "BASEBALL IS A WELL LOVED
> SPECTATOR SPORT IN THE USA and a well loved PARTICIPATOR SPORT"   --------does that mean----IN YOUR FEEBLE MIND  that  I  (born in the USA)   love and play baseball and watch it whenever
> possible?    --------I despise baseball as a participant and as a spectator.     ----I find it very boring.
> Do you imagine that  324 billion people in the USA play baseball ?


----------



## Bush92

But you can't have a travel ban. It would terrorist  wittle feewings.


----------



## irosie91

Mad Scientist said:


> Nailbomb of Peace.



I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

WEATHER53 said:


> We just gotta be nicer to em


3 letters...

JOBS


----------



## theHawk

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

bodecea said:


> What's the IRA up to these days?


Sewing circles.


----------



## Bush92

Bush92 said:


> But you can't have a travel ban. It would hurt terrorist  wittle feewings.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

skye said:


> I wonder what  lies is the BBC   going to  come out with this time. They are  exactly like CNN.


We can tune in to Tommy news.

He's our resident expert on the Religion of pieces.


----------



## irosie91

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.[/QUOTE
> 
> Won't help.     I have been interacting with muslims in the USA   (educated people born and
> educated in muslim countries)  for about 50 years.       My skin is very white which to muslims
> from abroad means  "CHRISTIAN"     I learned this  >>>>  if you would like to know what muslims
> "KNOW"   about jews either say or let them believe that you are Christian.      If you want to know
> what they "know"  about Christians------SAY YOU ARE A JEW.    In either case------you are supposed
> to be  "flattered"  to learn that   "muslims buy into your mindset"      Many will be HAPPY to expound
> on   COMMON BELIEFS.       (as a kid  ---50 years ago----I was damned candid-----and always corrected
> misapprehensions--------but I still got the idea)      Hubby was born in a muslim cesspit---but rescued as
> an infant.     When in the company of people from that country----(ie muslims)   he pretends that he
> does not know a word of Arabic.     He then entertains me with their comments about jews whilst they
> GRACIOUSLY give him coffee
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
Click to expand...


The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.






Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)

The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's "Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades" (1495)

Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:

Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia

Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.






So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.

Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:


----------



## irosie91

Pope Urban  HIJACKED CHRISTIANITY.------evil bastard CRUSADER!!!!!!!     Christians have
been evil CRUSADERS against innocent muslims ever since-------and even before-----ask
muhummad


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road, the final one this time, Number Ten:
Click to expand...



All Urban did was bless the "Crusaders".  It all started when a bunch of French kings got together and decided to do something about Muslim filth invading their lands for centuries without any backlash.

That war was started by the Muslim invasion of Europe.  Just like today.


----------



## xband

Was it a high explosive like TNT or a low explosive like gun powder, was it C-4? I am not making fun of it because that was a terrible tragedy.


----------



## theHawk

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
Click to expand...


Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.


----------



## ninja007

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
Click to expand...



you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no other religions with suicide bombers killing at the rates and numbers of Islam- not Hindu, not Buddhists, not Jews, not Christians, not atheists,......no one.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with the "lone gunman", or "religious extremists" crap.  It's Islam, pure and simple.  The only "good Muslims" are non-practicing ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, there aren't. There also aren't other religions which are putting up with so much pressure from the West.
> 
> Iraq was invaded, Libya bombed, Afghanistan invaded by the Soviets and the Americans, Syria has turned into a playground for Russia and the Americans, other countries are basically forced to accept what they don't like in order to not end up like these other countries. This anger builds up, and there's enough money there for Islamic Extremism to be coming from the countries, like Saudi Arabia, who don't want to be invaded.
> 
> As for your last statement, I'm guessing you don't know much about Islam around the world.[/QUOTE
> 
> what is it you IMAGINE that we do not "know"  about islam around the world.     I have known, quite well,  hundreds of muslims from  "around the world"   over the past 50 years.    What is it I do not "know"   about islam?.     I know enough to know that there are lots of HAPPY muslims in the world today
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you using Invisible ink?


----------



## ninja007

and the so called "good" muslims are actually not real muslims at all, according to the koran. Liberalism is a mental disorder- get help- there are hundreds of terrorist attacks by muslims in the name of the fake moon god allah every month all over the world.


----------



## ninja007

List of Islamic Terror Attacks


----------



## theHawk

ninja007 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
Click to expand...


She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
Click to expand...


We all made some excellent posts last night, well except for Pogo, but he got confused.

I hope Hawk you and the other educated people here enjoyed my brief Art History lesson regarding Jean Colombe and The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416)

The uneducated idiots among us won't have understood that being unsophisticated knuckledraggers.


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all made some excellent posts last night, well except for Pogo, but he got confused.
> 
> I hope Hawk you and the other educated people here enjoyed my brief Art History lesson regarding Jean Colombe and The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416)
> 
> The uneducated idiots among us won't have understood that being unsophisticated knuckledraggers.
Click to expand...


I love art history.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
Click to expand...


The BBC World Service had some people on interviewed who were at the scene and they were mentioning that there were some type of nails.

The POS has been confirmed dead, so it was a suicide bomber.


----------



## Esmeralda

theHawk said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?
Click to expand...

The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.


----------



## theHawk

Esmeralda said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
Click to expand...


Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Tommy Tainant said:


> I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.


Please name the posters that  are overjoyed that children were killed, or admit that you can't be trusted and are a liar. thx.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Pope Urban  HIJACKED CHRISTIANITY.------evil bastard CRUSADER!!!!!!!     Christians have
> been evil CRUSADERS against innocent muslims ever since-------and even before-----ask
> muhummad



It's shocking all these innocent Mooselimbs blowing themselves up.

There are 200 million Mooselimbs, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Mooselimbs marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow innocent Mooselimbs blow people up?

Why don't we ever see that? Oh yes that's right, I forgot


----------



## Esmeralda

ninja007 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
Click to expand...

You are an idiot, a total idiot without any critical thinking skills. If their ideology is to kill all non-Muslims, how have I survived for 10 years in 3 different Muslim majority countries? Why are there Christian churches in these countries?  You don't know what you are talking about because you have absolutely no direct empirical evidence.  You just believe BS because it feeds your bigotry.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh go to hell Pogo, I mean really, please just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.
> 
> Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.
> 
> Tall order.
> 
> Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.
> 
> Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?
> 
> Yeah I don't either.
> 
> Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.
Click to expand...


I am posting rational thought.
We need to do everything we can to stop letting people from certain regions of the world to migrate into the West. It's very rational. These people do not assimilate into our culture and values, they bring nothing but poverty and violence.
People like you of course howl bloody murder the instant that someone like Trump evens suggests we limit or stop the migration.
You people on the left are utter buffoons who will sit back and watch the West dissolve right in front of our eyes. Asshole.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

basquebromance said:


> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"


"Bring them in".  "Bring them in."


----------



## Esmeralda

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.
Click to expand...

Most Muslim countries are like that. Even Saudi hosts millions of Westerners who are teachers, engineers, and other professionals, who are NOT Muslims and go about their daily life unmolested and not threatened.  You are all so ignorant it's pathetic.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Virginia Mom said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please name the posters that  are overjoyed that children were killed, or admit that you can't be trusted and are a liar. thx.
Click to expand...

I suggest you go back and read the thread.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?"*
> 
> Let's think shall we.
> 
> Do Christians blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Jews blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Hindu's blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Muslims blow themselves up? YES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah actually they all do.  See my note in the last post about the IRA.
> 
> And btw it's "Hindus".  Never use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Literally never.
> 
> 
> Just tell me this ---
> Where is there any evidence a _religion _did this bombing?  Any religion at all?
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Y'all need to pull your heads out of your emotions and engage the other side of the brain.
Click to expand...


Lol ! Of course you would bring up the IRA ! LMAO, you guys are all the same!


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban  HIJACKED CHRISTIANITY.------evil bastard CRUSADER!!!!!!!     Christians have
> been evil CRUSADERS against innocent muslims ever since-------and even before-----ask
> muhummad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's shocking all these innocent Mooselimbs blowing themselves up.
> 
> There are 200 million Mooselimbs, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Mooselimbs marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow innocent Mooselimbs blow people up?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that? Oh yes that's right, I forgot
Click to expand...

Muslims have already condemned this atrocity. You may not have noticed while you have been busy preparing the next crusade.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Virginia Mom said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please name the posters that  are overjoyed that children were killed, or admit that you can't be trusted and are a liar. thx.
Click to expand...


Last night we were the only ones, we meaning the non Leftist Maniac Extremist pro-Islamist Apologists, who even mentioned the dead and the ones who are seriously injured, we were the only ones who were even thinking about them and offered our prayers for them and their loved ones.

The Leftist Maniac Extremist pro-Islamist Apologists were all through the thread saying:

But but but what about Timothy McVeigh?

But but but what about The Uni-Bomber?

But but but what about the IRA?

But but but what about Iraq and Saddam Hussein and everything being GWB fault?

But but but what about Venezuelan oil and Iraqi oil production?

But but but what about Trump and him going to Saudi Arabia?

The usual piss poor attempts at deflection from their Islamist pets from the usual low IQ idiots.


----------



## theHawk

Esmeralda said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Muslim countries are like that. Even Saudi hosts millions of Westerners who are teachers, engineers, and other professionals, who are NOT Muslims and go about their daily life unmolested and not threatened.  You are all so ignorant it's pathetic.
Click to expand...


LMAO, Saudi Arabia.  One of the most oppressive nations on the planet.  Yes, there are hundreds of thousands of foreigners working there.  And guess what, they ARE NOT allowed to practice their faith.  A Christian is not allowed to even take a bible into the country, or wear a crucifix, not allowed to take communion by drinking wine. 

Now, I dare you to walk around one of these lovely Muslim countries and profess you are a Jew and see what happens.  Until then, you've proven yourself to be nothing but a partisan Muslim apologist.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Tommy Tainant said:


> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> Please name the posters that  are overjoyed that children were killed, or admit that you can't be trusted and are a liar. thx.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I suggest you go back and read the thread.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app
Click to expand...

I've read the thread, you made the accusation, it should be easy for you to name the posters that are "overjoyed" children were killed.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Well I haven't mentioned any of those things. So you are making it up. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> 
> Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing?
> Whelp ---- same thing.
Click to expand...


God what a fucking idiot.

Was the Vatican, or any fundamentalist Catholics calling for the destruction around the world of westerners?


----------



## theHawk

Esmeralda said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot, a total idiot without any critical thinking skills. If their ideology is to kill all non-Muslims, how have I survived for 10 years in 3 different Muslim majority countries? Why are there Christian churches in these countries?  You don't know what you are talking about because you have absolutely no direct empirical evidence.  You just believe BS because it feeds your bigotry.
Click to expand...


Muslims do treat their prostitutes and many wives quite well (by not beheading them...most of the time).  So that must mean they are great people and are incapable of mass terrorism.


----------



## Esmeralda

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Muslim countries are like that. Even Saudi hosts millions of Westerners who are teachers, engineers, and other professionals, who are NOT Muslims and go about their daily life unmolested and not threatened.  You are all so ignorant it's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO, Saudi Arabia.  One of the most oppressive nations on the planet.  Yes, there are hundreds of thousands of foreigners working there.  And guess what, they ARE NOT allowed to practice their faith.  A Christian is not allowed to even take a bible into the country, or wear a crucifix, not allowed to take communion by drinking wine.
> 
> Now, I dare you to walk around one of these lovely Muslim countries and profess you are a Jew and see what happens.  Until then, you've proven yourself to be nothing but a partisan Muslim apologist.
Click to expand...

Saudi is an extreme example, which is why I said even Saudi hosts millions of Western professionals w/o mistreating them.  What other Muslim country bans the Bible?  None that I know of.  North Korea bans it and they are not Muslim.

Saudi is the extreme example of  an Islamic theocratic monarchy.  No other Muslim country is as strict.  You missed my point  entirely.  You have missed all of my points because you actually don't want to think, if you can.  You just want to be a bigot.


----------



## Esmeralda

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot, a total idiot without any critical thinking skills. If their ideology is to kill all non-Muslims, how have I survived for 10 years in 3 different Muslim majority countries? Why are there Christian churches in these countries?  You don't know what you are talking about because you have absolutely no direct empirical evidence.  You just believe BS because it feeds your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims do treat their prostitutes and many wives quite well (by not beheading them...most of the time).  So that must mean they are great people and are incapable of mass terrorism.
Click to expand...

You have never even been there. What the fuck do you know about it?  Nothing. Jackass.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Any of the ones who were making jokes about it. People over here are putting pix on Facebook to trace kids while sick fucks make jokes. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## Claudette

GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.

Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in. All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.

You can't cure stupid.


----------



## theHawk

Esmeralda said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Muslim countries are like that. Even Saudi hosts millions of Westerners who are teachers, engineers, and other professionals, who are NOT Muslims and go about their daily life unmolested and not threatened.  You are all so ignorant it's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO, Saudi Arabia.  One of the most oppressive nations on the planet.  Yes, there are hundreds of thousands of foreigners working there.  And guess what, they ARE NOT allowed to practice their faith.  A Christian is not allowed to even take a bible into the country, or wear a crucifix, not allowed to take communion by drinking wine.
> 
> Now, I dare you to walk around one of these lovely Muslim countries and profess you are a Jew and see what happens.  Until then, you've proven yourself to be nothing but a partisan Muslim apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi is an extreme example, which is why I said even Saudi hosts millions of Western professionals w/o mistreating them.  What other Muslim country bans the Bible?  None that I know of.  North Korea bans it and they are not Muslim.
> 
> Saudi is the extreme example of  an Islamic theocratic monarchy.  No other Muslim country is as strict.  You missed my point  entirely.  You have missed all of my points because you actually don't want to think, if you can.  You just want to be a bigot.
Click to expand...


So you tried to make the point that the most extreme Muslim country isn't oppressive....yet you concede it is.

Now, how about you name a non-oppressive Muslim country that welcomes religious diversity and women's rights too.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Claudette said:


> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in. All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.



And you know that they will do nothing, but let more in. Their culture will slowly fade, and eventually a Muslim majority will have it.


----------



## Claudette

DigitalDrifter said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in. All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you know that they will do nothing, but let more in. Their culture will slowly fade, and eventually a Muslim majority will have it.
Click to expand...


I could see that happening just like France who has been letting those assholes into their country for decades.

You can't cure stupid.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Muslim countries are like that. Even Saudi hosts millions of Westerners who are teachers, engineers, and other professionals, who are NOT Muslims and go about their daily life unmolested and not threatened.  You are all so ignorant it's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO, Saudi Arabia.  One of the most oppressive nations on the planet.  Yes, there are hundreds of thousands of foreigners working therelf.  And guess what, they ARE NOT allowed to practice their faith.  A Christian is not allowed to even take a bible into the country, or wear a crucifix, not allowed to take communion by drinking wine.
> 
> Now, I dare you to walk around one of these lovely Muslim countries and profess you are a Jew and see what happens.  Until then, you've proven yourself to be nothing but a partisan Muslim apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi is an extreme example, which is why I said even Saudi hosts millions of Western professionals w/o mistreating them.  What other Muslim country bans the Bible?  None that I know of.  North Korea bans it and they are not Muslim.
> 
> Saudi is the extreme example of  an Islamic theocratic monarchy.  No other Muslim country is as strict.  You missed my point  entirely.  You have missed all of my points because you actually don't want to think, if you can.  You just want to be a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you tried to make the point that the most extreme Muslim country isn't oppressive....yet you concede it is.
> 
> Now, how about you name a non-oppressive Muslim country that welcomes religious diversity and women's rights too.
Click to expand...


Don't forget about welcoming gay rights, you know how the mixed up in the membrane Leftists champion the gay rights while at the same time do Propaganda For Islam across the Internets.

So they should name one Muslim nation who welcomes gays being gay and doesn't either throw them in prison for being gay or hang them or throw them off rooftops.


----------



## theHawk

Esmeralda said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot, a total idiot without any critical thinking skills. If their ideology is to kill all non-Muslims, how have I survived for 10 years in 3 different Muslim majority countries? Why are there Christian churches in these countries?  You don't know what you are talking about because you have absolutely no direct empirical evidence.  You just believe BS because it feeds your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims do treat their prostitutes and many wives quite well (by not beheading them...most of the time).  So that must mean they are great people and are incapable of mass terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never even been there. What the fuck do you know about it?  Nothing. Jackass.
Click to expand...



One does not have to go to all Islamic shitholes to know how oppressive they all are, just like one does not have to go to Antarctica to know it's cold as fuck.


----------



## theHawk

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Muslim countries are like that. Even Saudi hosts millions of Westerners who are teachers, engineers, and other professionals, who are NOT Muslims and go about their daily life unmolested and not threatened.  You are all so ignorant it's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO, Saudi Arabia.  One of the most oppressive nations on the planet.  Yes, there are hundreds of thousands of foreigners working therelf.  And guess what, they ARE NOT allowed to practice their faith.  A Christian is not allowed to even take a bible into the country, or wear a crucifix, not allowed to take communion by drinking wine.
> 
> Now, I dare you to walk around one of these lovely Muslim countries and profess you are a Jew and see what happens.  Until then, you've proven yourself to be nothing but a partisan Muslim apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi is an extreme example, which is why I said even Saudi hosts millions of Western professionals w/o mistreating them.  What other Muslim country bans the Bible?  None that I know of.  North Korea bans it and they are not Muslim.
> 
> Saudi is the extreme example of  an Islamic theocratic monarchy.  No other Muslim country is as strict.  You missed my point  entirely.  You have missed all of my points because you actually don't want to think, if you can.  You just want to be a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you tried to make the point that the most extreme Muslim country isn't oppressive....yet you concede it is.
> 
> Now, how about you name a non-oppressive Muslim country that welcomes religious diversity and women's rights too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't forget about welcoming gay rights, you know how the mixed up in the membrane Leftists champion the gay rights while at the same time do Propaganda For Islam across the Internets.
> 
> So they should name one Muslim nation who welcomes gays being gay and doesn't either throw them in prison for being gay or hang them or throw them off rooftops.
Click to expand...


Who could forget.






But according to Esmeralda, these things don't happen because you haven't been there yourself.


----------



## dani67




----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot, a total idiot without any critical thinking skills. If their ideology is to kill all non-Muslims, how have I survived for 10 years in 3 different Muslim majority countries? Why are there Christian churches in these countries?  You don't know what you are talking about because you have absolutely no direct empirical evidence.  You just believe BS because it feeds your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims do treat their prostitutes and many wives quite well (by not beheading them...most of the time).  So that must mean they are great people and are incapable of mass terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never even been there. What the fuck do you know about it?  Nothing. Jackass.
Click to expand...



good point,  Esmeralda.     I am a chld of the sixties------which actually means I was born circa 1950.   
I remember the time very well.     I had neighbors who stated with TRUE CONVICTION   that
blacks   (that is   n^%%ers)     were never oppressed in the USA and were LUCKY to have been enslaved.    People do not have to be killed and denied ALL RIGHTS to be oppressed, despised, and slated for destruction &/or CHRONIC EXPLOITATION.     Of course you KNOW-----that citizenship is not opened to non muslims in SEVERAL muslim countries--------ALL of which had Christian communities before the unfortunate advent of islam.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.


----------



## dani67

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are an idiot, a total idiot without any critical thinking skills. If their ideology is to kill all non-Muslims, how have I survived for 10 years in 3 different Muslim majority countries? Why are there Christian churches in these countries?  You don't know what you are talking about because you have absolutely no direct empirical evidence.  You just believe BS because it feeds your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims do treat their prostitutes and many wives quite well (by not beheading them...most of the time).  So that must mean they are great people and are incapable of mass terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never even been there. What the fuck do you know about it?  Nothing. Jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good point,  Esmeralda.     I am a chld of the sixties------which actually means I was born circa 1950.
> I remember the time very well.     I had neighbors who stated with TRUE CONVICTION   that
> blacks   (that is   n^%%ers)     were never oppressed in the USA and were LUCKY to have been
> enslaved.    People do not have to killed and denied ALL RIGHTS to be oppressed, despised,
> and slated for destruction &/or CHRONIC EXPLOITATION.     Of course you KNOW-----that citizenship is not opened to non muslims in SEVERAL muslim countries--------ALL of which had Christian communities before the unfortunate advent of islam.
Click to expand...


your wahabi terrorist friends did it again !!!!!!!


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Any of the ones who were making jokes about it. People over here are putting pix on Facebook to trace kids while sick fucks make jokes.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


Take a bow... It's dregs like you, and your ilk that have made this carnage possible. Even now; in the still smouldering aftermath of your Ill fated stance on Islam, you stand petulantly uncaring, for the loss of your own countrymen. And immune to the only reasoning that might save others in the future. You, and those like you ought to be declared enemies of the state. That is... If it were that Great Britain weren't defeated years ago by your failed ideology. Is it too late? All signs point to yes.


----------



## irosie91

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to enlighten us on where this magical Islamic country exists that isn't oppressive to anyone that isn't their brand of Islam is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Muslim countries are like that. Even Saudi hosts millions of Westerners who are teachers, engineers, and other professionals, who are NOT Muslims and go about their daily life unmolested and not threatened.  You are all so ignorant it's pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO, Saudi Arabia.  One of the most oppressive nations on the planet.  Yes, there are hundreds of thousands of foreigners working there.  And guess what, they ARE NOT allowed to practice their faith.  A Christian is not allowed to even take a bible into the country, or wear a crucifix, not allowed to take communion by drinking wine.
> 
> Now, I dare you to walk around one of these lovely Muslim countries and profess you are a Jew and see what happens.  Until then, you've proven yourself to be nothing but a partisan Muslim apologist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Saudi is an extreme example, which is why I said even Saudi hosts millions of Western professionals w/o mistreating them.  What other Muslim country bans the Bible?  None that I know of.  North Korea bans it and they are not Muslim.
> 
> Saudi is the extreme example of  an Islamic theocratic monarchy.  No other Muslim country is as strict.  You missed my point  entirely.  You have missed all of my points because you actually don't want to think, if you can.  You just want to be a bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you tried to make the point that the most extreme Muslim country isn't oppressive....yet you concede it is.
> 
> Now, how about you name a non-oppressive Muslim country that welcomes religious diversity and women's rights too.
Click to expand...


Esmeralda feels welcomed in the parlors of muslims------sipping tea.     I, too, have sipped tea in the
parlors of muslims, here in the USA.     My hubby always gets served coffee when he visits a muslim with
whom he has a little business relationship------a man born in the same country in which he was born.  
It's all very friendly------He would never have had a cup of coffee in the home of a
muslim   (not Saudi Arabia) in that land of his birth


----------



## Dr Grump

Vastator said:


> Take a bow... It's dregs like you, and your ilk that have made this carnage possible. Even now; in the still smouldering aftermath of your Ill fated stance on Islam, you stand petulantly uncaring, for the loss of your own countrymen. And immune to the only reasoning that might save others in the future. You, and those like you ought to be declared enemies of the state. That is... If it were that Great Britain weren't defeated years ago by your failed ideology. Is it too late? All signs point to yes.



You're an idiot. Only an idiot would put a whole people in the one basket.


----------



## irosie91

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> 
> 
> You are an idiot, a total idiot without any critical thinking skills. If their ideology is to kill all non-Muslims, how have I survived for 10 years in 3 different Muslim majority countries? Why are there Christian churches in these countries?  You don't know what you are talking about because you have absolutely no direct empirical evidence.  You just believe BS because it feeds your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims do treat their prostitutes and many wives quite well (by not beheading them...most of the time).  So that must mean they are great people and are incapable of mass terrorism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have never even been there. What the fuck do you know about it?  Nothing. Jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good point,  Esmeralda.     I am a chld of the sixties------which actually means I was born circa 1950.
> I remember the time very well.     I had neighbors who stated with TRUE CONVICTION   that
> blacks   (that is   n^%%ers)     were never oppressed in the USA and were LUCKY to have been
> enslaved.    People do not have to killed and denied ALL RIGHTS to be oppressed, despised,
> and slated for destruction &/or CHRONIC EXPLOITATION.     Of course you KNOW-----that citizenship is not opened to non muslims in SEVERAL muslim countries--------ALL of which had Christian communities before the unfortunate advent of islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your wahabi terrorist friends did it again !!!!!!!
Click to expand...


the situation for non muslims in Islamic cesspools was not INVENTED 
by the Wahabis------it goes all the way back to disgusting dog  UMAR   -----
a member of the sahabah pig sty------along with  ALI


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

dani67 said:


>



This below was especially bizarro. WTF was this all about, does anyone know?


----------



## Mindful

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.



They ARE winning though, aren't they?

Just ask the parent of a child with nails flying through its eyes. Body  parts flying around.

I can't stand this fatuous talk. Mayor Khan saying terror attacks are part and parcel  of living in London. Up next, the outpourings of love and support for the Muslim communities. And so on.....

Just heard; an incident in the shopping centre.


----------



## Dr Grump

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.



Horseshit. More chicken little BS..


----------



## Mindful

Jeremy Corbyn, waxing lyrical with the usual platitudes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Dr Grump said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit. More chicken little BS..
Click to expand...


Yes, her words were pretty much just that.


----------



## Vastator

Dr Grump said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bow... It's dregs like you, and your ilk that have made this carnage possible. Even now; in the still smouldering aftermath of your Ill fated stance on Islam, you stand petulantly uncaring, for the loss of your own countrymen. And immune to the only reasoning that might save others in the future. You, and those like you ought to be declared enemies of the state. That is... If it were that Great Britain weren't defeated years ago by your failed ideology. Is it too late? All signs point to yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Only an idiot would put a whole people in the one basket.
Click to expand...

No. It is you who are the idiot. For those with basic reading comprehension skills, it is plain to see that I show three "baskets" as you put it... The Muslim infiltrators, the native collaborators who foster their destructive ideology; and the native inoccent victims.

Unfortunately for many; it is you, and those like you; who would wish to place all in the same "basket" under the deadly, flawed premise of "we're all the same"...


----------



## irosie91

[QUOTE="Issa, post: 17324944, member: 62493

Not really but no one can deny that things got worse and the US shouldn't have invaded that country.

what country should the US  not have  "invaded"    and  what are the "things"   that   "got worse"?


----------



## PredFan

It was global warming that did it.


----------



## PredFan

Issa said:


> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes you do, and they did at first in the U.K. too. All of you do just fine right up until your numbers reach a point where you smcan start making a difference. That is when you all turn. It's happening right now in Europe.


----------



## PredFan

Tommy Tainant said:


> I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.



No one is overjoyed asshole. We are pissed.


----------



## dani67

Lucy Hamilton said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This below was especially bizarro. WTF was this all about, does anyone know?
Click to expand...

'Hail orb!': Trump's Saudi photo op summons black magic jokes on Twitter
*'Hail orb!': Trump's Saudi photo op summons black magic jokes on Twitter*
*'Hail orb!': Trump's Saudi photo op summons black magic jokes on Twitter*


----------



## dani67

new attack in manchester !!!!!!!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Bombs are so... Passe.


----------



## dani67

Dan Johnson (@DanJohnsonNews) | Twitter
Police pushing crowd back by Manchester Arndale centre, some running, some in tears


----------



## IsaacNewton

The list of those that lost their lives will be especially sad as many will be between 12-20 years old. 

What the hell is wrong with people. I know a woman that lives in Manchester and she is just heartbroken to say the least.


----------



## anotherlife

Issa said:


> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Teqiyya my friend?  We Christians know all about your House of Peace.  Hehehe.  Although I must say, that if Islam can bring down the national country borders of Europe, from the Atlantic to the Urals, then Islam would create a more real European Union than what the entente could ever master to this day.  But tell us this, how do you beat your women into never daring to show even a little hair?


----------



## dani67




----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> Question for you:
> 
> Islam ruled southern Europe for centuries specially the Iberian peninsula. If islam was evil as you presume why they didn't exterminate non muslims ? Why Christians kept on practicing their faith?
> Why there were always non Muslim minorities in Muslim countries? Churches and synagogues are still standing in Muslim countries for centuries.
> Why the Jews fled to Muslim countries in two occasions the last one it was in WW2.
> 
> Issa-----in which Islamic cesspit or mosque did you learn history?.     Islam did not "rule" southern Europe----
> except----largely ----the IBERIAN PENNINSULA  where they DID slaughter Christians and Jews now and
> then.     Christians MOSTLY fled the filth to lands where Christians ruled   (including in the Iberian Penninsula)
> -----jews had no places to flee so they moved about from here to there based on which place
> was LESS DANGEROUS.      Jews did not flee to muslim countries during world war II    (two or three does
> not describe a trend)     Mostly jews FLED *FROM* ISLAMIC countries in the past 1400 years.    Hubby's
> family began its flight from the Islamic cesspit in which he was born in the mid-thirties which happens
> to be the same time that the islamo Nazi  ADOLF came to power  (but adolf had nothing to do with the
> flight of his family from the filth of islam)  ----Hubby was born DURING the flight-----his little brother died---
> as did his grandfather in the filth of the Islamic country.  about 1940.     In the same Islamic shithole---
> there was a BABY THROAT SLITTING POGROM a few years later.      Most of the churches and synagogues
> that existed in what are now Islamic countries were destroyed with the unfortunate advent of islam.    Not
> a single one still exists in the Islamic  "holy land"   Saudi Arabia where there were once MANY.   Did you learn
> history in Pakistan?     There were even -----at one time------synagogues in what is now Pakistan-----then islam happened


----------



## anotherlife

IsaacNewton said:


> The list of those that lost their lives will be especially sad as many will be between 12-20 years old.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with people. I know a woman that lives in Manchester and she is just heartbroken to say the least.



What is wrong with people?  The lack of their 2nd amendment rights.


----------



## ninja007

still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?

The Quran's Verses of Violence


----------



## anotherlife

ninja007 said:


> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence



Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
Click to expand...


can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?


----------



## Brynmr

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.



I agree. I was sickened by her empty platitudes. Business as usual, sorry kids but more of you will have to die. Carry on....


----------



## miketx

This is what the douche libs want to import here. I think the travel ban needs to be put in place.


----------



## irosie91

Brynmr said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was sickened by her empty platitudes. Business as usual, sorry kids but more of you will have to die. Carry on....[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> just what COULD SHE SAY-------remember----she's a human bean too
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?
Click to expand...


I discussed this with a Jewish friend, who in agreement with his friends told me that the Talmud is stupid and a recepie for retardation, and here is at least one line from the Talmud that is violent, "consider the Gentiles as if they were cattle animals" or "if you borrow from a gentile you need not return it" or "if you kill a gentile you are not judged a murderer" and so on.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discussed this with a Jewish friend, who in agreement with his friends told me that the Talmud is stupid and a recepie for retardation, and here is at least one line from the Talmud that is violent, "consider the Gentiles as if they were cattle animals" or "if you borrow from a gentile you need not return it" or "if you kill a gentile you are not judged a murderer" and so on.
Click to expand...


there are no such lines in the Talmud.       Most jews never read the Talmud just as you never read
either the Talmud or the bible.    Only idiots quote books they never read.    In fact,   you never 
even read the Koran.


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
Click to expand...


Have you read it then?


----------



## anotherlife

Brynmr said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was sickened by her empty platitudes. Business as usual, sorry kids but more of you will have to die. Carry on....
Click to expand...


The problem is democracy itself.  By giving absolute power to the majority, almost all European countries reduced their population variances to zero, so they have no other choice than to import Muslims, to gain just a little more survival.  Won't work because the zero energy never gives a survival to anything.  Vampires.  Hehehe.


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discussed this with a Jewish friend, who in agreement with his friends told me that the Talmud is stupid and a recepie for retardation, and here is at least one line from the Talmud that is violent, "consider the Gentiles as if they were cattle animals" or "if you borrow from a gentile you need not return it" or "if you kill a gentile you are not judged a murderer" and so on.
Click to expand...


We've all got Jewish friends Ha!


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
Click to expand...


No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discussed this with a Jewish friend, who in agreement with his friends told me that the Talmud is stupid and a recepie for retardation, and here is at least one line from the Talmud that is violent, "consider the Gentiles as if they were cattle animals" or "if you borrow from a gentile you need not return it" or "if you kill a gentile you are not judged a murderer" and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are no such lines in the Talmud.       Most jews never read the Talmud just as you never read
> either the Talmud or the bible.    Only idiots quote books they never read.    In fact,   you never
> even read the Koran.
Click to expand...


But I read the Bible.  A little bit of the Quran too.


----------



## Mindful

Paul Joseph Watson.

Twitter is full of leftists complaining about "white people" getting attention for being blown up.

Truly sickening.





How do we know if all those children are white? Only one identity has been released so far.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.
Click to expand...


oh       you let your  "jewish friend"   decide what you will read?-----and then you quote that which
you never read?----------    you seem to love to admit that you are an idiot


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discussed this with a Jewish friend, who in agreement with his friends told me that the Talmud is stupid and a recepie for retardation, and here is at least one line from the Talmud that is violent, "consider the Gentiles as if they were cattle animals" or "if you borrow from a gentile you need not return it" or "if you kill a gentile you are not judged a murderer" and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all got Jewish friends Ha!
Click to expand...


No, only I have Jewish friends.  You have only plastic Jew friends.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discussed this with a Jewish friend, who in agreement with his friends told me that the Talmud is stupid and a recepie for retardation, and here is at least one line from the Talmud that is violent, "consider the Gentiles as if they were cattle animals" or "if you borrow from a gentile you need not return it" or "if you kill a gentile you are not judged a murderer" and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there are no such lines in the Talmud.       Most jews never read the Talmud just as you never read
> either the Talmud or the bible.    Only idiots quote books they never read.    In fact,   you never
> even read the Koran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I read the Bible.  A little bit of the Quran too.
Click to expand...


I am surprised


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.
Click to expand...


So who knows about the violence? You? Or your friend?

I've read it. I don't think it is stupid.


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh       you let your  "jewish friend"   decide what you will read?-----and then you quote that which
> you never read?----------    you seem to love to admit that you are an idiot
Click to expand...


Well who would know better which Jewish book is stupid if not my Jewish friend?


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you cite a single violent verse that muslims copied from the Talmud?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I discussed this with a Jewish friend, who in agreement with his friends told me that the Talmud is stupid and a recepie for retardation, and here is at least one line from the Talmud that is violent, "consider the Gentiles as if they were cattle animals" or "if you borrow from a gentile you need not return it" or "if you kill a gentile you are not judged a murderer" and so on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We've all got Jewish friends Ha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, only I have Jewish friends.  You have only plastic Jew friends.
Click to expand...


You're a troll then.


----------



## Markle

Claudette said:


> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> *Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in.* All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.



Steps are being taken.  This is one of the reasons the Brexit referendum won.


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> Paul Joseph Watson.
> 
> Twitter is full of leftists complaining about "white people" getting attention for being blown up.
> 
> Truly sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know if all those children are white? Only one identity has been released so far.



Don't worry, they are only white.  Not Jewish.  Disaster averted.


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh       you let your  "jewish friend"   decide what you will read?-----and then you quote that which
> you never read?----------    you seem to love to admit that you are an idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well who would know better which Jewish book is stupid if not my Jewish friend?
Click to expand...


Jews who are not your friend?


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Joseph Watson.
> 
> Twitter is full of leftists complaining about "white people" getting attention for being blown up.
> 
> Truly sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do we know if all those children are white? Only one identity has been released so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, they are only white.  Not Jewish.  Disaster averted.
Click to expand...


Big Jewish community in Manchester.


----------



## Mindful

Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk brings Jews into it.


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who knows about the violence? You? Or your friend?
> 
> I've read it. I don't think it is stupid.
Click to expand...


That's because you are a gentilophobe bigot.


----------



## anotherlife

Markle said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> *Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in.* All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps are being taken.  This is one of the reasons the Brexit referendum won.
Click to expand...


No, the brexit referendum won because of the implosion of the British middle class.


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk bring Jews into it.



Don't you know that the first son of Abraham, from Sarai was the moozie Arab seed?


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk bring Jews into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that the first son of Abraham, from Sarai was the moozie Arab seed?
Click to expand...


you got that one screwed up too.    Abraham has a son from  a different chick----HAGAR.     Muzzies
like to claim that that son----ISHMAEL  founded them-------it is a silly myth


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> still waiting to hear why there are so many violent verses in the koran?
> 
> The Quran's Verses of Violence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who knows about the violence? You? Or your friend?
> 
> I've read it. I don't think it is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are a gentilophobe bigot.
Click to expand...


You sure I'm a gentile?


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk bring Jews into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that the first son of Abraham, from Sarai was the moozie Arab seed?
Click to expand...


What has that to do with the thread topic?


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> *Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in.* All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps are being taken.  This is one of the reasons the Brexit referendum won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the brexit referendum won because of the implosion of the British middle class.
Click to expand...


Idiot. It was the working class and older people.  Deplorables, as Hillary would say.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester



We already knew last night it was the Kebabs, we knew it was an Islamic Suicide Attack from the Leftists favourites The Religion of Peace....so far 22 people are dead, including many children, some might be as young as 10 years old....more than 100 are seriously injured, including many children.

*FUCK ISLAM. *

*FUCK DISGUSTING LEFTIST ISLAMIC APOLOGISTS.*

*ROT IN HELL IN FESTERING PIG SHIT WITH YOUR ISLAMIST PETS.*

*Breaking on Associated Press.*







*BREAKING: Islamic State group says one of its members carried out the Manchester attack that killed 22 people. *

The Associated Press on Twitter


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk bring Jews into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that the first son of Abraham, from Sarai was the moozie Arab seed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got that one screwed up too.    Abraham has a son from  a different chick----HAGAR.     Muzzies
> like to claim that that son----ISHMAEL  founded them-------it is a silly myth
Click to expand...


Wait a minute, so now you deny the Old Testament, the word of God himself?  As per that book, Ishmael, thank you for reminding me of his name, was not only given the Arab title by God himself, but also the promise of multiplying like "the sand".


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they copied it from the Talmud. Hehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read it then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, because my Jewish friend says it is too stupid to read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So who knows about the violence? You? Or your friend?
> 
> I've read it. I don't think it is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you are a gentilophobe bigot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure I'm a gentile?
Click to expand...


Since you are gentilophobe, you logically can't be a gentile, you want to kill Gentiles.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk bring Jews into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that the first son of Abraham, from Sarai was the moozie Arab seed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got that one screwed up too.    Abraham has a son from  a different chick----HAGAR.     Muzzies
> like to claim that that son----ISHMAEL  founded them-------it is a silly myth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, so now you deny the Old Testament, the word of God himself?  As per that book, Ishmael, thank you for reminding me of his name, was not only given the Arab title by God himself, but also the promise of multiplying like "the sand".
Click to expand...


ISHMAEL is not an arab name-----it is a Hebrew name.     Nowhere in the bible is ISHMAEL described
as an  "arab"        Muhummad made the claim that HE was descended from Ishmael.    Try reading the
books you like to quote


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> *Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in.* All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps are being taken.  This is one of the reasons the Brexit referendum won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the brexit referendum won because of the implosion of the British middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot. It was the working class and older people.  Deplorables, as Hillary would say.
Click to expand...


Well they are deplorable enough I guess, but you can't argue with Britain's single dominant economic activity, the annuity market, which is in need of brexit, to gain better control over managing its own bungling in the subprime securities, hehehe.  In any case, this sanctioned its own pre requisite, which was the implosion of the middle class.  Or you can call it the working class, imaginary as is in a post industrialized automated society.  No wonder such sheep can't kick moozie ass.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester



More links now in.

*Manchester Arena attack: Isis claim responsibility for suicide bombing that killed at least 22 people*

Isis has claimed responsibility for the Manchester Arena attack

*BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing*

BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing


----------



## anotherlife

irosie91 said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk bring Jews into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that the first son of Abraham, from Sarai was the moozie Arab seed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got that one screwed up too.    Abraham has a son from  a different chick----HAGAR.     Muzzies
> like to claim that that son----ISHMAEL  founded them-------it is a silly myth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, so now you deny the Old Testament, the word of God himself?  As per that book, Ishmael, thank you for reminding me of his name, was not only given the Arab title by God himself, but also the promise of multiplying like "the sand".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISHMAEL is not an arab name-----it is a Hebrew name.     Nowhere in the bible is ISHMAEL described
> as an  "arab"        Muhummad made the claim that HE was descended from Ishmael.    Try reading the
> books you like to quote
Click to expand...


Okay, then what was the name of the kid that Abraham had with the Egyptian girl, who he like the prick he was kicked out together with the girl to the east only because his first wife/sister got pregnant from him right after?


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> *Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in.* All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps are being taken.  This is one of the reasons the Brexit referendum won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the brexit referendum won because of the implosion of the British middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot. It was the working class and older people.  Deplorables, as Hillary would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are deplorable enough I guess, but you can't argue with Britain's single dominant economic activity, the annuity market, which is in need of brexit, to gain better control over managing its own bungling in the subprime securities, hehehe.  In any case, this sanctioned its own pre requisite, which was the implosion of the middle class.  Or you can call it the working class, imaginary as is in a post industrialized automated society.  No wonder such sheep can't kick moozie ass.
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherlife

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links now in.
> 
> *Manchester Arena attack: Isis claim responsibility for suicide bombing that killed at least 22 people*
> 
> Isis has claimed responsibility for the Manchester Arena attack
> 
> *BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing*
> 
> BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing
Click to expand...


I wonder if there is news what Ariana Granda as the artist is planning to do about this?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

basquebromance said:


> Let's play a game called "I Wonder Who Could Be Responsible???"



Everyone knew who was responsible... I refuse to call them by their given name and they should be called mother fucking losers that I pray there is a Satan that is anal raping each and every monster that commit this act of terror!

Fuck these worthless Kunts!


----------



## IsaacNewton

anotherlife said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The list of those that lost their lives will be especially sad as many will be between 12-20 years old.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with people. I know a woman that lives in Manchester and she is just heartbroken to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with people?  The lack of their 2nd amendment rights.
Click to expand...


Go away with your political crap that infests every single thing you see and do. Jesus you can't have a human moment ever? 

Be gone.


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> GB should boot all Muslims out of their country unless they want more murders.
> 
> *Hard to feel sympathy for idiots who allow those death cult assholes in.* All one has to do is look at the rest of Europe and see how many have been murdered.
> 
> You can't cure stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steps are being taken.  This is one of the reasons the Brexit referendum won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the brexit referendum won because of the implosion of the British middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot. It was the working class and older people.  Deplorables, as Hillary would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are deplorable enough I guess, but you can't argue with Britain's single dominant economic activity, the annuity market, which is in need of brexit, to gain better control over managing its own bungling in the subprime securities, hehehe.  In any case, this sanctioned its own pre requisite, which was the implosion of the middle class.  Or you can call it the working class, imaginary as is in a post industrialized automated society.  No wonder such sheep can't kick moozie ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I dunno, ass did you say?  How shapely?


----------



## anotherlife

IsaacNewton said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The list of those that lost their lives will be especially sad as many will be between 12-20 years old.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with people. I know a woman that lives in Manchester and she is just heartbroken to say the least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with people?  The lack of their 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away with your political crap that infests every single thing you see and do. Jesus you can't have a human moment ever?
> 
> Be gone.
Click to expand...


Human?  That is interesting.  We were designed to do something about that.  We failed.


----------



## irosie91

anotherlife said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever the topic, it's not long before some  jerk bring Jews into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you know that the first son of Abraham, from Sarai was the moozie Arab seed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got that one screwed up too.    Abraham has a son from  a different chick----HAGAR.     Muzzies
> like to claim that that son----ISHMAEL  founded them-------it is a silly myth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, so now you deny the Old Testament, the word of God himself?  As per that book, Ishmael, thank you for reminding me of his name, was not only given the Arab title by God himself, but also the promise of multiplying like "the sand".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISHMAEL is not an arab name-----it is a Hebrew name.     Nowhere in the bible is ISHMAEL described
> as an  "arab"        Muhummad made the claim that HE was descended from Ishmael.    Try reading the
> books you like to quote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then what was the name of the kid that Abraham had with the Egyptian girl, who he like the prick he was kicked out together with the girl to the east only because his first wife/sister got pregnant from him right after?
Click to expand...


The name of that kid was Ishmael----the name of the chick was Hagar.     The  "kick out"  happened
when both Ishmael and Isaac were something like adolescents.    Abraham and Hagar were not married---
Hagar was something like a servant-------she was SET FREE.    It is not clear where she went but it is
clear that she did not DISAPPEAR-----she went to live elsewhere and later on   Isaac and Ishmael did have
some contact with each other--------probably.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

anotherlife said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links now in.
> 
> *Manchester Arena attack: Isis claim responsibility for suicide bombing that killed at least 22 people*
> 
> Isis has claimed responsibility for the Manchester Arena attack
> 
> *BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing*
> 
> BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if there is news what Ariana Granda as the artist is planning to do about this?
Click to expand...


I had never heard of her until last night.


----------



## Mindful

anotherlife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steps are being taken.  This is one of the reasons the Brexit referendum won.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the brexit referendum won because of the implosion of the British middle class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot. It was the working class and older people.  Deplorables, as Hillary would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are deplorable enough I guess, but you can't argue with Britain's single dominant economic activity, the annuity market, which is in need of brexit, to gain better control over managing its own bungling in the subprime securities, hehehe.  In any case, this sanctioned its own pre requisite, which was the implosion of the middle class.  Or you can call it the working class, imaginary as is in a post industrialized automated society.  No wonder such sheep can't kick moozie ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, ass did you say?  How shapely?
Click to expand...


Have you ever taken the Rorschach Test?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

basquebromance said:


> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester



An 8 year old child is still missing, as a parent I cannot imagine what this little girls parents must be suffering.

The situation right now is let's just round up all the Kebabs in every nation and send all of them to Hell. Let's just do it.

*Girl, 8, still missing after Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack*






*"An eight year old girl is one of the youngest children to be named as missing following the Manchester Arena bombing.*

*Saffie Rose Roussos went to the Ariana Grande concert on Monday with her mother Lisa and sister Ashlee.*

*Ashlee – known as Ash was in the Royal Bolton Hospital with shrapnel injuries and Ashlee was being treated elsewhere also with similar, non life threatening injuries.*

*Saffie’s family were frantically trying to find out where the little girl, who lives in Preston, Lanc, might be.*

*Adam Brown, whose brother is in a relationship with Saffie’s sister, shared a picture of the eight-year-old on Facebook at 7.30 on Tuesday morning.*

*He wrote: ‘STILL MISSING: Saffie Rose Roussos, 8 yrs old. Missing from Manchester attack.’*

Here's the rest of the article.

Girl, 8, still missing after Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links now in.
> 
> *Manchester Arena attack: Isis claim responsibility for suicide bombing that killed at least 22 people*
> 
> Isis has claimed responsibility for the Manchester Arena attack
> 
> *BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing*
> 
> BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing
Click to expand...


Other arrests being made around the city environs. A controlled explosion at a property somewhere. As the perpetrator was supposed to be known to the police, (like so many of them) any associates of his would be prime suspects.


----------



## Weatherman2020

theHawk said:


> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.


Obligatory fears of reprisals against Muslims are already being spewed by the left.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 8 year old child is still missing, as a parent I cannot imagine what this little girls parents must be suffering.
> 
> The situation right now is let's just round all the Kebabs up and send all of them in every nation to Hell. Let's just do it.
> 
> *Girl, 8, still missing after Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"An eight year old girl is one of the youngest children to be named as missing following the Manchester Arena bombing.*
> 
> *Saffie Rose Roussos went to the Ariana Grande concert on Monday with her mother Lisa and sister Ashlee.*
> 
> *Ashlee – known as Ash was in the Royal Bolton Hospital with shrapnel injuries and Ashlee was being treated elsewhere also with similar, non life threatening injuries.*
> 
> *Saffie’s family were frantically trying to find out where the little girl, who lives in Preston, Lanc, might be.*
> 
> *Adam Brown, whose brother is in a relationship with Saffie’s sister, shared a picture of the eight-year-old on Facebook at 7.30 on Tuesday morning.*
> 
> *He wrote: ‘STILL MISSING: Saffie Rose Roussos, 8 yrs old. Missing from Manchester attack.’*
> 
> Here's the rest of the article.
> 
> Girl, 8, still missing after Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack
Click to expand...


She's being confirmed dead on the news, right now.

Heartbreaking.


----------



## theHawk

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links now in.
> 
> *Manchester Arena attack: Isis claim responsibility for suicide bombing that killed at least 22 people*
> 
> Isis has claimed responsibility for the Manchester Arena attack
> 
> *BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing*
> 
> BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other arrests being made around the city environs. A controlled explosion at a property somewhere. As the perpetrator was supposed to be known to the police, (like so many of them) any associates of his would be prime suspects.
Click to expand...


When are authorities ever going to just round up all the people on their "terror watch list" and deport their asses?  How many kids have to die?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Weatherman2020 said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> Obligatory fears of reprisals against Muslims are already being spewed by the left.
Click to expand...


*"Obligatory fears of reprisals against Muslims are already being spewed by the left."*

Fuck the Leftist Islamic Apologists they can rot in Hell with the fucking Kebabs.

Disgusting wastes of human skin.


----------



## Brynmr

Let's see if king Salman of Saudi Arabia personally condemns the attack in Manchester.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

theHawk said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More links now in.
> 
> *Manchester Arena attack: Isis claim responsibility for suicide bombing that killed at least 22 people*
> 
> Isis has claimed responsibility for the Manchester Arena attack
> 
> *BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing*
> 
> BREAKING: Manchester terror attack - ISIS claims responsibility for bombing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Other arrests being made around the city environs. A controlled explosion at a property somewhere. As the perpetrator was supposed to be known to the police, (like so many of them) any associates of his would be prime suspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When are authorities ever going to just round up all the people on their "terror watch list" and deport their asses?  How many kids have to die?
Click to expand...


*"When are authorities ever going to just round up all the people on their "terror watch list" and deport their asses?"*

Why deport them, they should just kill them. Deporting them doesn't achieve anything, they'll find a way back in they always do and then they'll kill more of our people.

We should do what the IDF does, kill the POS.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> now it's personal.
> 
> Report: explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 8 year old child is still missing, as a parent I cannot imagine what this little girls parents must be suffering.
> 
> The situation right now is let's just round all the Kebabs up and send all of them in every nation to Hell. Let's just do it.
> 
> *Girl, 8, still missing after Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"An eight year old girl is one of the youngest children to be named as missing following the Manchester Arena bombing.*
> 
> *Saffie Rose Roussos went to the Ariana Grande concert on Monday with her mother Lisa and sister Ashlee.*
> 
> *Ashlee – known as Ash was in the Royal Bolton Hospital with shrapnel injuries and Ashlee was being treated elsewhere also with similar, non life threatening injuries.*
> 
> *Saffie’s family were frantically trying to find out where the little girl, who lives in Preston, Lanc, might be.*
> 
> *Adam Brown, whose brother is in a relationship with Saffie’s sister, shared a picture of the eight-year-old on Facebook at 7.30 on Tuesday morning.*
> 
> *He wrote: ‘STILL MISSING: Saffie Rose Roussos, 8 yrs old. Missing from Manchester attack.’*
> 
> Here's the rest of the article.
> 
> Girl, 8, still missing after Ariana Grande Manchester terror attack
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's being confirmed dead on the news, right now.
> 
> Heartbreaking.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

II would hope the city should be responsible for securing the facilities safety.  But in this case it wouldn't have made a difference, as he did it in the foyer, which is just outside the venue.  It has sort of an open concept, right off the train station. 





Gracie said:


> Whomever set up Grande's show should be sued. No checking of those entering. No anything. Just saunter in and pull a string and BAM!!! Hell, she is worth 35 mil. Why not? Maybe she will lick donuts or scones in England and state she hates the British.


----------



## Papageorgio

frigidweirdo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
Click to expand...


Let me know when liberals are 100% sensible because so far I see them as 25% sensible and I being generous there.


----------



## Brynmr

theHawk said:


> When are authorities ever going to just round up all the people on their "terror watch list" and deport their asses?  How many kids have to die?



The fear of offending Moslems is greater than the desire to protect our children. I have no such fear.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Gracie said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!
> 
> Fatalities reported!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see we have our usual same collection of low IQ Leftist Trolls who always inhabit these types of threads with drive by gibberish one word comments.
> 
> Also some of our usual Leftist Islamist Apologists who seem to be on Stand By just waiting for these type of threads.
> 
> Fuck them.
> 
> To address the harrowing nature of the OP, all I'll comment is that we pray for those who are suffering at this time of grief, and also pray that those who left this fucked-up planet today are now safe in Our Lords Beautiful Kingdom having been welcomed into His arms.
> 
> What else was I going to comment? Oh yes thats right:
> 
> Fuck Islam. Fuck The Prophet Mohammed. Rot in Hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rot  in hell indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lowest of the low targeting Soft Targets, again children and teenagers at a music venue. Similar happening to what occurred in  Paris at the Bataclan Theatre in November 2015.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To extremists...they are all heathens and need to die. So..they bravely (cough cough) strap on a bomb and go wherever they can and then wait for their virgins.
Click to expand...

It would appear that they were impatient and decided to bring their virgins with them.

They would be incensed were it their children.


----------



## jasonnfree

Calm down folks, teresa may said "The terrorists will never win and our values, our country and our way of life will always prevail."

This is what britain has for leadership today. Her way of life is dead and she's too stupid to know this and that she's part of the problem  This is why we voted for Trump.  We still have a chance to stop that insanity from happening here.


----------



## depotoo

From the guardian-






Those jackals.  Killing the most innocent.   Are they after females now, to stop their chance of bearing children?  Recently have heard Islam plans to outnumber others in births to help fulfill their caliphate.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You are excusing the terrorism but for how long does the world need to put up with terrorism? We have been fighting this battle with the Middle East long before Saddam so that isn't a good excuse.

I remember the 72 Olympics, was that caused by the US invading Iraq.

I can find excuses everywhere  but this nuts need stopped and yet you sympathize with them. Unreal logic.


----------



## Mindful

Brynmr said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are authorities ever going to just round up all the people on their "terror watch list" and deport their asses?  How many kids have to die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of offending Moslems is greater than the desire to protect our children. I have no such fear.
Click to expand...


Jeremy Corbyn preaching how we should all come together, and not let it divide us. No suggestion of how to rid ourselves of this scourge.

And he's running for Prime Minister.

Something has to change.

Like you said, the fear of offending Moslems.


----------



## depotoo

I thought Theresa May was for stronger immigration laws, to not let in every Tom, Dick, and Harry.





jasonnfree said:


> Calm down folks, teresa may said "The terrorists will never win and our values, our country and our way of life will always prevail."
> 
> This is what britain has for leadership today. Her way of life is dead and she's too stupid to know this and that she's part of the problem  This is why we voted for Trump.  We still have a chance to stop that insanity from happening here.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
Click to expand...


And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.

Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme

Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges

Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters

Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest

London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily

U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links

Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station

Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source

Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI

Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals

Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.

CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003






I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.

There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
Click to expand...


I know Muslims who wouldn't care what you are, they wouldn't ask. Of course she's educated.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's "Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades" (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
Click to expand...


Just proof that religion sucks balls.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are authorities ever going to just round up all the people on their "terror watch list" and deport their asses?  How many kids have to die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of offending Moslems is greater than the desire to protect our children. I have no such fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn preaching how we should all come together, and not let it divide us. No suggestion of how to rid ourselves of this scourge.
> 
> And he's running for Prime Minister.
> 
> Something has to change.
> 
> Like you said, the fear of offending Moslems.
Click to expand...


The British will not elect Jeremy Corbyn, he's got a long record of supporting terrorist groups including the IRA, he's also a Marxist.

Theresa May is no Margaret Thatcher but she and the Conservative Party are going to win the British election in a landslide, the British are not that idiotic that they will vote Labour and many Labour voters will probably vote for Theresa May.

It could be a landslide like Margaret Thatcher had against that other Far Left Extremist what was his name, he looked like he had slept in his clothes and had spectacles and white hair.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

LastProphet said:


> *Ariana Grande hopes fans will all die:  Full disclosure in FAKE blood 3 years later.*
> From Sep 2014, text apppended May 2017:
> 
> *Ariana Grande, same as almost every other icon created for the human cattle:*
> designed from scratch, starting with how she was named.
> Script includes "stealing songs and videos": sued for music copyright over her track One Last Time; Australian band Safia accused Ariana Grande of ripping off their video.
> The "One Last Time" line is also a joke about human cattle fed with "hit songs" that could as well be generated by software: not only the same the chorus but also the same lyrics.
> 
> No limits to illuminati scripts:
> Illuminati jokes confirming that "teen idol Ariana Grande" is in fact casted in the agenda "generate hatred against non-whites and mixed people in particular". Released Sep 2014:
> *Ariana Grande, 'overheard saying she hoped her fans would all f***ing die'.*
> 
> Added May 2017:
> What exactly was "Ariana's hope" line about: fully disclosed May 2017 at Manchester, in yet another episode of the this series: FAKE BLOOD in "public", which started 2013, at the Boston Marathon.
> 
> *Ariana Grande at the big arena: bomb at teen idol's concert:*
> How it was staged: End Times Reductionism: all you need to explain:
> Same suggestion technique as at Boston Marathon 2013 milestone to suggest that "_it can't be fake because thousands witnessed it_".
> 
> *Notes*
> Aug 2016 - Ariana Grande is 'sued for music copyright' over her track One Last Time
> Songwriter Alex Greggs says her David Guetta tune One Last Time has the same chorus as his EDM tune, Takes All Night, which he wrote for Skye Stevens.
> According to entertainment website TMZ, Alex Greggs says Ariana Grande copied his music as well as lyrics like "take(s) [or taking] you home".
> Alex Greggs has worked with the likes of Lady Gaga, Justin Timberlake and Michael Jackson in the past.
> Australian band Safia accused Ariana Grande of ripping off their video last year.
> The trio suggested on Facebook that similarities between the US star's clip for One Last Time and their song You Are The One "might just be a coincidence".
> Ariana Grande is 'sued for music copyright' over her track One Last Time
> 
> 18 Sep 2014 - Ariana Grande 'overheard saying she hoped her fans would all f***ing die':
> Ariana Grande 'said she hoped her fans would all f***ing die' | Daily Mail Online
> 
> *BASICS*
> Boston marathon bombings milestones: from "public" fake blood staged only with actors in public to manhunt for perfectly integrated aliens
> It was the first episode :
> 1. only with actors suposedly staged in public. Reality: staged after almost all runners had finished race and the few remaining were previously barred from entering the arrival area.
> 2. preparing martial law by simulating a manhunt, large urban areas in lockdown, everyone controlled by neo-Gestapo
> 3. where impostor impersonating Putin played the main role in convincing the audience that a "terrorist attack" staged with actors is reality.
> 4. "perfectly integrated" muslim suddenly turns into a terrorist (younger Tsarnaev).
> The script has fully integrated teen Dzhokhar Tsarnaev dying later: following his brother yet to be sentenced to death.
> The psy-op is part of setting thes stage for mass internments in extermination camps for just being "an alien".
> 5. anyone ("joker" Dzhokhar Tsarnaev was a minor at the time of the "crime") sentenced to death for any "crime" (Dzhokhar was only following orders from his older cruel, dominating brother).
> Illuminati Milestones: Boston marathon bombings: from all actors suggesting "in public" to start of psy-ops targeting "perfectly integrated"
> 
> All in _Blog_
> Illuminati Icons: Ariana Grande hopes fans will all die - for dummies 2014. 2017: Climax at Manchester


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Indeependent said:


> It wasn't the Mossad disguised as Muslims disguised as White Guys disguised as Arianne Grande fans disguised as...?



*"It wasn't the Mossad disguised as Muslims disguised as White Guys disguised as Arianne Grande fans disguised as...?"*

Amish of course


----------



## basquebromance

So sick: 12 of the 59 folks injured in Manchester, some with life-threatening injuries, are under the age of 16  Manchester terror attack: Everything we know so far


----------



## Marion Morrison

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
Click to expand...


^Hello Margot.


----------



## depotoo

From the guardian-
21 mins ago

Manchester Police have conducted a controlled explosion and carried out two more arrests.

In a brief statement it said: 

Police have executed warrants, one in Whalley Range, and one in Fallowfield, where a controlled explosion took place, as part of the investigation into last night’s horrific attack at the Manchester arena.


----------



## theHawk

Confirmed, it's a Muslim.

Salman Abedi.


----------



## depotoo

Kids still not found, from twitter-


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> When are authorities ever going to just round up all the people on their "terror watch list" and deport their asses?  How many kids have to die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fear of offending Moslems is greater than the desire to protect our children. I have no such fear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn preaching how we should all come together, and not let it divide us. No suggestion of how to rid ourselves of this scourge.
> 
> And he's running for Prime Minister.
> 
> Something has to change.
> 
> Like you said, the fear of offending Moslems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The British will not elect Jeremy Corbyn, he's got a long record of supporting terrorist groups including the IRA, he's also a Marxist.
> 
> Theresa May is no Margaret Thatcher but she and the Conservative Party are going to win the British election in a landslide, the British are not that idiotic that they will vote Labour and many Labour voters will probably vote for Theresa May.
> 
> It could be a landslide like Margaret Thatcher had against that other Far Left Extremist what was his name, he looked like he had slept in his clothes and had spectacles and white hair.
Click to expand...


There have been some worrying trends just lately. Tories losing a lot of ground.


----------



## depotoo

And, another known individual-

Authorities said the suspect is known to them, but wouldn’t release further details….



theHawk said:


> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.


----------



## theHawk

depotoo said:


> And, another known individual-
> 
> Authorities said the suspect is known to them, but wouldn’t release further details….
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.
Click to expand...


Of course they will delay any release of details.  They don't want people to "jump to conclusions" or get angry over third world trash murdering young kids.


----------



## Vastator

depotoo said:


> Kids still not found, from twitter-


Look at these faces Tommy... Be sure to let the families know that it was you, and yours who held the door open for their killer. Be sure to assuage their families sorrow, with the knowledge that their kids should die rather than hurt the feelings of foreigners, who would inavde their country. Remember their faces every time you pat yourself on the back for being such a "tolerant" fellow. Easy to do isn't it? Especially when you're letting others pay the price...


----------



## JimBowie1958

Papageorgio said:


> It has nothing to do with a religion, a cult might be involved however we will find out more later.


Here is your cult.

Salafi jihadism - Wikipedia

Gilles Kepel writes that the Salafis whom he encountered in Europe in the 1980s were "totally apolitical".[3][5] But by the mid-1990s he met some who felt jihad in the form of "violence and terrorism" was "justified to realize their political objectives". The combination of Salafi alienation from all things non-Muslim – including "mainstream European society" – and violent jihad created a "volatile mixture".[5] "When you're in the state of such alienation you become easy prey to the jihadi guys who will feed you more savory propaganda than the old propaganda of the Salafists who tell you to pray, fast and who are not taking action".[5]

According to Kepel, Salafist jihadism combined "respect for the sacred texts in their most literal form, ... with an absolute commitment to jihad, whose number-one target had to be America, perceived as the greatest enemy of the faith."[13]

Salafi jihadists distinguished themselves from salafis they term "sheikist", so named because – the jihadists believed – the "sheikists" had forsaken adoration of God for adoration of "the oil sheiks of the Arabian peninsula, with the Al Saud family at their head". Principal among the sheikist scholars was Abd al-Aziz ibn Baz – "the archetypal court ulema [_ulama al-balat_]". These allegedly "false" salafi "had to be striven against and eliminated", but even more infuriating was the Muslim Brotherhood, who were believed by Salafi jihadists to be excessively moderate and lacking in literal interpretation of holy texts.[13] Iyad El-Baghdadi describes Salafism as "deeply divided" into "mainstream (government-approved, or Islahi) Salafism", and jihadi Salafism.[7]

Another definition of Salafi jihadism, offered by Mohammed M. Hafez, is an "extreme form of Sunni Islamism that rejects democracy and Shia rule". Hafez distinguished them from apolitical and conservative Salafi scholars (such as Muhammad Nasiruddin al-Albani, Muhammad ibn al Uthaymeen, Abd al-Aziz ibn Baz and Abdul-Azeez ibn Abdullaah Aal ash-Shaikh), but also from the _sahwa_ movement associated with Salman al-Ouda or Safar Al-Hawali.[14]

According to Mohammed M. Hafez, contemporary jihadi Salafism is characterized by "five features":


immense emphasis on the concept of _tawhid_ (unity of God);
God's sovereignty (_hakimiyyat Allah_), which defines right and wrong, good and evil, and which supersedes human reasoning is applicable in all places on earth and at all times, and makes unnecessary and un-Islamic other ideologies such as liberalism or humanism;
the rejection of all innovation (_bid‘ah_) in Islam;
the permissibility and necessity of _takfir_ (the declaring of a Muslim to be outside the creed, so that they may face execution);
and on the centrality of jihad against infidel regimes.[14]
Another researcher, (Thomas Hegghammer), has outlined five objectives shared by jihadis:[15]


Changing the social and political organisation of the state, (an example, being the Armed Islamic Group (GIA) and the former Salafist Group for Preaching and Combat (GSPC) which fought to overthrow the Algerian state and replace it with an Islamic state.)[15]
Establishing sovereignty on a territory perceived as occupied or dominated by non-Muslims, (an example being the Pakistan-based Lashkar-e-Taiba (Soldiers of the Pure) in Indian occupied Kashmir and the Caucasus Emirate in the Russian Federation).[15]
Defending the Muslim community (_ummah_) from external non-Muslim perceived threats, either the "near enemy" (_al-adou al-qarib_, this includes jihadists Arabs who travelled to Bosnia and Chechnya to defend local Muslims against non-Muslim armies) or the "far enemy" (_al-adou al-baid_, often affiliates of Al-Qaeda attacking the West).[15]
Correcting other Muslims' moral behaviour. (In Indonesia, vigilantes first used sticks and stones to attack those they considered "deviant" in behavior before moving on to guns and bombs).[15]
Intimidating and marginalising other Muslim sects, (an example being _Lashkar-e-Jhangvi_ which has carried out violent attacks on Pakistani Shia for decades, and killings in Iraq.[15])
Robin Wright notes the importance in Salafi jihadist groups of


the formal process of taking an oath of allegiance (_Bay'ah_) to a leader.[16] (This can be by individuals to an emir or by a local group to a transglobal group.)
"marbling", i.e. pretending to cut ties to a less-than-popular global movement when "strategically or financially convenient". (An example is the cutting of ties to al-Qaeda by the Syrian group Al-Nusra Front with al-Qaeda's approval.[16]
According to Michael Horowitz, Salafi jihad is an ideology that identifies the "alleged source of the Muslims' conundrum" in the "persistent attacks and humiliation of Muslims on the part of an anti-Islamic alliance of what it terms 'Crusaders', 'Zionists', and 'apostates'."[17]

Al Jazeera journalist Jamal Al Sharif describes Salafi jihadism as combining "the doctrinal content and approach of Salafism and organisational models from Muslim Brotherhood organisations. Their motto emerged as 'Salafism in doctrine, modernity in confrontation'".[18]

Antecedents of Salafism jihadism include Islamist author Sayyid Qutb, who developed "the intellectual underpinnings" of the ideology. Qutb argued that the world had reached a crisis point and that the Islamic world has been replaced by pagan ignorance of _Jahiliyyah_.

The group Takfir wal-Hijra, who kidnapped and murdered an Egyptian ex-government minister in 1978, inspired some of "the tactics and methods" used by Al Qaeda.[5]

In Afghanistan the Taliban were of the Deobandi, not Salafi, school of Islam but "cross-fertilized" with bin Laden and other Salafist jihadis.[3]​


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

depotoo said:


> And, another known individual-
> 
> Authorities said the suspect is known to them, but wouldn’t release further details….
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.
Click to expand...


Every single Islamic Terrorist Attack in a Western nation the perpetrators have all been known to the authorities, is it any wonder there are Conspiracy Theorists on this?

The situation is if they are already known to the authorities why are they still on the street? They should be taken off the street immediately and away from all humanity.

If you have a rabid dog then what do you do? Yes that's what you do.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vastator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids still not found, from twitter-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these faces Tommy... Be sure to let the families know that it was you, and yours who held the door open for their killer. Be sure to assuage their families sorrow, with the knowledge that their kids should die rather than hurt the feelings of foreigners, who would inavde their country. Remember their faces every time you pat yourself on the back for being such a "tolerant" fellow. Easy to do isn't it? Especially when you're letting others pay the price...
Click to expand...


It's okay the Leftist Extremists don't care, they were just white people afterall, it's not like they were Kebabs or Jungle Bunnies is it? 

The Leftist Extremists will look at those pictures and think "great those white kids won't be able to breed anymore white kids", we all know that's exactly what the Leftist Extremists will think being self hating white people themselves, they hate their own but worship the alien, completely fucked up in the membrane, they all should just do everyone a favour and kill themselves.


----------



## basquebromance

I don't know about you, but I'm not going to be a victim in USA. I'm voting out politicians who don't take terror seriously.


----------



## basquebromance

"There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent


Yeah that'll fix it


----------



## depotoo

8 yr old Saffie Rose killed
May she rest in peace


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, another known individual-
> 
> Authorities said the suspect is known to them, but wouldn’t release further details….
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single Islamic Terrorist Attack in a Western nation the perpetrators have all been known to the authorities, is it any wonder there are Conspiracy Theorists on this?
> 
> The situation is if they are already known to the authorities why are they still on the street? They should be taken off the street immediately and away from all humanity.
> 
> If you have a rabid dog then what do you do? Yes that's what you do.
Click to expand...


They CAN'T do something without the very hardest evidence of immediate danger, because otherwise they will be accused of racial profiling and destroyed by the Left.


So, the government just lets known bad actors roam the streets because they are not allowed to deport people just because they are the enemies of society and the nation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vastator said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kids still not found, from twitter-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these faces Tommy... Be sure to let the families know that it was you, and yours who held the door open for their killer. Be sure to assuage their families sorrow, with the knowledge that their kids should die rather than hurt the feelings of foreigners, who would inavde their country. Remember their faces every time you pat yourself on the back for being such a "tolerant" fellow. Easy to do isn't it? Especially when you're letting others pay the price...
Click to expand...


Leftist Extremists love it when White people die, especially White women of child bearing age or approaching child bearing age, it's also why they are so fanatically pro-Abortion on Demand, just let the babies be killed In Utero, who cares as long as they're dead.

We even have threads posted here frequently from a few Leftist Extremists where they celebrate their insane fantasy that by the year 2060 or something the White population of the world will be 5% or some horsecrap like that.

They use this as the excuse for why ONLY Western nations need to mass import Kebabs and Jungle Bunnies ie. Open Borders-No Borders, because "Whites aren't breeding enough to replace the Whites who are dying each year"

Population Replacement is what educated people refer to it as. The Leftist Extremists don't think we know....but we know and the Leftist Extremists will lose because their very DNA is the DNA of losers.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, another known individual-
> 
> Authorities said the suspect is known to them, but wouldn’t release further details….
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single Islamic Terrorist Attack in a Western nation the perpetrators have all been known to the authorities, is it any wonder there are Conspiracy Theorists on this?
> 
> The situation is if they are already known to the authorities why are they still on the street? They should be taken off the street immediately and away from all humanity.
> 
> If you have a rabid dog then what do you do? Yes that's what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CAN'T do something without the very hardest evidence of immediate danger, because otherwise they will be accused of racial profiling and destroyed by the Left.
> 
> 
> So, the government just lets known bad actors roam the streets because they are not allowed to deport people just because they are the enemies of society and the nation.
Click to expand...


*"They CAN'T do something without the very hardest evidence of immediate danger, because otherwise they will be accused of racial profiling and destroyed by the Left."*

The Left need destroying. Fuck Political Correctness.

The choice is simple, it's not rocket science:

Do you want to live or do you want to die? Do you want to live and be called a racist or do you want to die because at least you never got called a racist?

The choice is easy: CHOOSE LIFE and get the wastes of human skin off the streets and deal with them like you deal with rabid dogs.


----------



## Correll

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, another known individual-
> 
> Authorities said the suspect is known to them, but wouldn’t release further details….
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single Islamic Terrorist Attack in a Western nation the perpetrators have all been known to the authorities, is it any wonder there are Conspiracy Theorists on this?
> 
> The situation is if they are already known to the authorities why are they still on the street? They should be taken off the street immediately and away from all humanity.
> 
> If you have a rabid dog then what do you do? Yes that's what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CAN'T do something without the very hardest evidence of immediate danger, because otherwise they will be accused of racial profiling and destroyed by the Left.
> 
> 
> So, the government just lets known bad actors roam the streets because they are not allowed to deport people just because they are the enemies of society and the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"They CAN'T do something without the very hardest evidence of immediate danger, because otherwise they will be accused of racial profiling and destroyed by the Left."*
> 
> The Left need destroying. Fuck Political Correctness.
> 
> The choice is simple, it's not rocket science:
> 
> Do you want to live or do you want to die? Do you want to live and be called a racist or do you want to die because at least you never got called a racist?
> 
> The choice is easy: CHOOSE LIFE.
Click to expand...



Trump won the election promising a Muslim Ban.

He tried to give us a fairly weak one.

And was stopped by the Deep State.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Correll said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, another known individual-
> 
> Authorities said the suspect is known to them, but wouldn’t release further details….
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every single Islamic Terrorist Attack in a Western nation the perpetrators have all been known to the authorities, is it any wonder there are Conspiracy Theorists on this?
> 
> The situation is if they are already known to the authorities why are they still on the street? They should be taken off the street immediately and away from all humanity.
> 
> If you have a rabid dog then what do you do? Yes that's what you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They CAN'T do something without the very hardest evidence of immediate danger, because otherwise they will be accused of racial profiling and destroyed by the Left.
> 
> 
> So, the government just lets known bad actors roam the streets because they are not allowed to deport people just because they are the enemies of society and the nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"They CAN'T do something without the very hardest evidence of immediate danger, because otherwise they will be accused of racial profiling and destroyed by the Left."*
> 
> The Left need destroying. Fuck Political Correctness.
> 
> The choice is simple, it's not rocket science:
> 
> Do you want to live or do you want to die? Do you want to live and be called a racist or do you want to die because at least you never got called a racist?
> 
> The choice is easy: CHOOSE LIFE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trump won the election promising a Muslim Ban.
> 
> He tried to give us a fairly weak one.
> 
> And was stopped by the Deep State.
Click to expand...


Yes because they want you dead that's why. That's why Trump's Muslim ban was stopped.


----------



## depotoo

So asinine.





basquebromance said:


> "There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent
> 
> 
> Yeah that'll fix it


----------



## airplanemechanic

basquebromance said:


> "There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent
> 
> 
> Yeah that'll fix it



Well, it's not about "fixing" it. It's about showing the terrorists that you won't alter your lifestyle because of them. Grande, by cancelling her tour, has shown them that there are rewards to terrorism. Had she stood firm, and said the tour will go on as scheduled, I would be much more proud of her. It takes a real coward to run in the face of islamic terrorism. Thank God our troops aren't cowards.

The terrorists are there to terrorize. If you show them that you aren't scared and will go on with life, then they lose. If you show them you are scared, they win. You want them to win?


----------



## depotoo

One witness account, from the guardian, how horrific-

Abby Mullen, from the town of Airdrie in North Lanarkshire, Scotland, wrote on Facebook that she had left “seconds” before the show finished in the hope of skipping the queue for a taxi. The blast went off metres in front of her.

Mullen posted graphic images of blood in her hair.

“That sound, the blood and those who were running around clueless with body parts and bits of skin missing will not be leaving my mind any time soon or the minds of those involved ...,” she wrote.


----------



## depotoo

I totally get your point, but that being said, how would she deal with it if anything happened again.





airplanemechanic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent
> 
> 
> Yeah that'll fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not about "fixing" it. It's about showing the terrorists that you won't alter your lifestyle because of them. Grande, by cancelling her tour, has shown them that there are rewards to terrorism. Had she stood firm, and said the tour will go on as scheduled, I would be much more proud of her. It takes a real coward to run in the face of islamic terrorism. Thank God our troops aren't cowards.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

airplanemechanic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent
> 
> 
> Yeah that'll fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not about "fixing" it. It's about showing the terrorists that you won't alter your lifestyle because of them. Grande, by cancelling her tour, has shown them that there are rewards to terrorism. Had she stood firm, and said the tour will go on as scheduled, I would be much more proud of her. It takes a real coward to run in the face of islamic terrorism. Thank God our troops aren't cowards.
Click to expand...


*"It takes a real coward to run in the face of islamic terrorism."
*
What more of a coward than blows up children out having a good time?


----------



## airplanemechanic

Better security. Not running away. We didn't stop flying planes after 9.11. We got better security. Same should be done with concerts.


----------



## Ame®icano

basquebromance said:


> Poland says taking migrants is 'much worse' than EU sanctions. Poles are the only sane people in Europe.
> 
> no terrorism in poland!



Neither in Hungary. One fence wasn't enough, they built two already.


----------



## Ame®icano

Wry Catcher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey asshole, I have no misguided feelings about terrorism.  If had the power, I would not have let Saudis leave the US after 911, and I would not have kissed the ass of saudis as trump did yesterday.  I would have sent ordinance into the town of the parents and families of each of the 19 assholes who flew planes into the twin towers and the pentagon, and left nothing but a giant hole in the ground.
Click to expand...


How exactly Trump kissed their asses?


----------



## 2aguy

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh go to hell Pogo, I mean really, please just go away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey it's my gig here --- expose the fallacies.  Pose questions that cannot be answered without admitting the poster only got there through fallacy.
> 
> Don't like it?  Then stop posting fucking fallacies and start posting rational thought.
> 
> Tall order.
> 
> Oh and by the way ---- Google "Manchester bombing" and notice what comes up big on the sidebar --- a big bombing there in 1996.  Responsibility attributed to the Provisional Irish Republican Army.
> 
> Member all that buzz demanding to know what religion the IRA followed, and pinning the act on the religion instead of the politics?
> 
> Yeah I don't either.
> 
> Again --- don't like having your simplistic fallacies exposed?   Don't commit them in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean communists?  The Official IRA were marxists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I mean whatever their "religion" was.
> 
> IRA bombs --- nobody brings up "religion".
> 
> An unknown bombs --- "nuke a billion people".
> 
> Humans are pretty fucked up, huh?
Click to expand...



The IRA was and Independence movement.....and as I just pointed out....a large part of that group were marxists....


----------



## Markle

airplanemechanic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent
> 
> 
> Yeah that'll fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not about "fixing" it. It's about showing the terrorists that you won't alter your lifestyle because of them. Grande, by cancelling her tour, has shown them that there are rewards to terrorism. Had she stood firm, and said the tour will go on as scheduled, I would be much more proud of her. It takes a real coward to run in the face of islamic terrorism. Thank God our troops aren't cowards.
> 
> The terrorists are there to terrorize. If you show them that you aren't scared and will go on with life, then they lose. If you show them you are scared, they win. You want them to win?
Click to expand...


The America hating singer has suspended the tour, it was not canceled.


----------



## irosie91

ninja007 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
Click to expand...



yeah       but they are not ALL doing that-------some are home, beating their wives and others are
out--------raping kaffirin.....    and other are yelling   "ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM"   in the
mosques.     *STOP PILIING THEM ALL IN ONE BASKET!!!!!*


----------



## Vastator

airplanemechanic said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> "There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent
> 
> 
> Yeah that'll fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not about "fixing" it. It's about showing the terrorists that you won't alter your lifestyle because of them. Grande, by cancelling her tour, has shown them that there are rewards to terrorism. Had she stood firm, and said the tour will go on as scheduled, I would be much more proud of her. It takes a real coward to run in the face of islamic terrorism. Thank God our troops aren't cowards.
> 
> The terrorists are there to terrorize. If you show them that you aren't scared and will go on with life, then they lose. If you show them you are scared, they win. You want them to win?
Click to expand...

Wrong! It's about retaliation. It's about hitting back so hard that merely thinking of commiting an act such as this sickens the stomach, and withers the soul. The retaliation should be so daunting that that Muslims would tear themselves apart to put anyone even remotely suspected of harboring such thoughts to the sword. A revenge so dreadful, that the Muslims would police their own with the same vigor that their jihadis bring to bear. That is the answer...


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. Jesus and muhammud are polar opposites in their teaching- are you truly this fucking ignorant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's living in an oppressed Muslim state.  What do you expect her opinion to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you know about Muslim countries is what you get from the ring wing media, which is so completely incorrect it isn't even funny.
Click to expand...



Esmeralda----how do you know how this or that person gets his information about muslim
countries?


----------



## airplanemechanic

depotoo said:


> The America hating singer has suspended the tour, it was not canceled.



Wrong.

Ariana Grande Cancels Remainder of Tour As Terrorists Threaten More Attacks - EDMTunes


----------



## depotoo




----------



## Ame®icano

basquebromance said:


> Europe is done They'll hold hands, light candles & march for peace But they won't get angry & deal with their Muslim problem They're done



Of course, politicians will march (read photo op) on streets holding hands, with streets cleared of everyone within 5 block radius, like they did on Charlie Hebdo march. "We stand together, we are not afraid, we're Charlie, refugee's welcome."


----------



## depotoo

That wasn't my post.  Don't know where you got it from.





airplanemechanic said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The America hating singer has suspended the tour, it was not canceled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Ariana Grande Cancels Remainder of Tour As Terrorists Threaten More Attacks - EDMTunes
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

Speaker Ryan: Terror is a threat we face together—with our might, and with our humanity too. The US stands ready to help the UK


----------



## Marion Morrison

airplanemechanic said:


> Better security. Not running away. We didn't stop flying planes after 9.11. We got better security. Same should be done with concerts.




Keep that in mind next time TSA gives you an anal cavity search.


----------



## hunarcy

Wry Catcher said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey asshole, I have no misguided feelings about terrorism.  If had the power, I would not have let Saudis leave the US after 911, and I would not have kissed the ass of saudis as trump did yesterday.  I would have sent ordinance into the town of the parents and families of each of the 19 assholes who flew planes into the twin towers and the pentagon, and left nothing but a giant hole in the ground.
Click to expand...


So, your solution is to kill innocent people because they happened to live in the same town as a terrorist?  And, you're a "sin of the father" kind of guy, because you want to kill the parents and families of people who commit terrorism?

Kind of reactionary, aren't ya?


----------



## depotoo

They win, no matter whether people avoid concerts, etc. or we increase security.  This has to stop.


----------



## Manonthestreet

And of course attacker was well known to the police.


----------



## depotoo

This story is repeated over and over again.





Manonthestreet said:


> And of course attacker was well known to the police.


----------



## Manonthestreet

depotoo said:


> This story is repeated over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> And of course attacker was well known to the police.
Click to expand...

This at some point is going to come to a head and the public will realize their govts are enablers who have no intention of stopping this and their only choice is to arm themselves and start making them pay.


----------



## irosie91

The DILEMMA of our age is ----HOW DOES ONE PUT A STOP TO SUCCESS?     Muslims have
had GREAT SUCCESS over the past 1400 years utilizing  TERROR.     They built huge
empires on ----Murder,  Rape,  Pillage,  Oppression and Exploitation


----------



## pismoe

Scorpion said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how CNN will cover this horrific event? tie it to Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  just tied to TRUMP by 'geraldo' on FOX.   He said that the attack was / MAY be retaliation for TRUMP Speech yesterday !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you love the speculation?
> Also the 4th anniversary of  British police officer being beaten to death according to Sekulow.
Click to expand...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------    i don't know who you speak of .   Wasn't it a young British soldier named Rigby beheaded on a London street by a couple of muslims that you are thinking of  Scorpion ???


----------



## airplanemechanic

4 years ago to the day, he was beheaded in London.


----------



## depotoo

This is just so barbaric, from the guardian, latest update-

*Injured had metal bolts in their bodies*
Relatives of a woman missing in the attack told South West News that victims were left with metal bolts embedded in their bodies.

Paul Dryhurst’s niece Kelly Brewster, 32, is feared to have been killed when she visited the Arena with her sister Claire Booth, and Claire’s daughter Hollie, 11.

All three were caught in the blast and Claire, 34 and Hollie were today being treated in hospital for horrific shrapnel wounds.

Speaking from his home in Sheffield, Dryhurst Claire and Hollie were having bolts surgically removed from their bodies.

The 59-year-old lorry driver Paul, said: “Kelly has shielded Hollie and Claire from the damage. 

“The three were walking out in single file, with Claire in front, Hollie behind her, and Kelly behind her. When the bomb has gone off the impact has broken Claire’s jaw and broken Hollie’s legs. They are both currently in hospital having nuts and bolts removed from all places. 

“Claire is having a bolt removed from her face and poor Hollie is having bolts removed all the way up her legs, to her bum, to her private parts.”

He said his niece Kelly was still missing. Dryhurst said “After the impact Claire had gone to Hollie but when she looked up she couldn’t find Kelly. They lost her in all the commotion.” 

Paul added: “We’ve now not heard anything for so long and holding on to the old saying ‘no news is good news’ but the longer it goes on, the worse it feels.”


----------



## Scorpion

pismoe said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rexx Taylor said:
> 
> 
> 
> i wonder how CNN will cover this horrific event? tie it to Trump?
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------  just tied to TRUMP by 'geraldo' on FOX.   He said that the attack was / MAY be retaliation for TRUMP Speech yesterday !!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you love the speculation?
> Also the 4th anniversary of  British police officer being beaten to death according to Sekulow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------    i don't know who you speak of .   Wasn't it a young British soldier named Rigby beheaded on a London street by a couple of muslims that you are thinking of  Scorpion ???
Click to expand...

Swkulow mentioned a death anniversary from 4 years ago.
That could very well be it.


----------



## pismoe

---  Gruesome beheading described in soldier Lee Rigby's death  --- some info !!


----------



## DigitalDrifter

miketx said:


> This is what the douche libs want to import here. I think the travel ban needs to be put in place.



As soon as anyone calls for it, the left runs to a liberal court. The left hates America, it's history, and everything it has stood for.


----------



## irosie91

airplanemechanic said:


> 4 years ago to the day, he was beheaded in London.



anyone have any insights into the ISLAMIC CHOICE OF TARGETS?      Does anyone see any logic?
or patterns?


----------



## PredFan

Thank whatever god you pray to that Donald Trumpis POTUS and continue to pray that he will win out over leftist anti-American dogma. Including protecting Islamic terrorists.


----------



## miketx

Perhaps they wouldn't have attacked if we had raised the minimum wage or had more gun control.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Manonthestreet

22 dead 119 injured..........the innocent young who arent old enoughh to understand and participate pay for the sins of the old


----------



## DigitalDrifter

theHawk said:


> Confirmed, it's a Muslim.
> 
> Salman Abedi.



Stunner.


----------



## Manonthestreet

One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast 

Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks


----------



## Wry Catcher

hunarcy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find this thread funny:
> 
> At least 19 people dead following ‘terrorist incident’ at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey asshole, I have no misguided feelings about terrorism.  If had the power, I would not have let Saudis leave the US after 911, and I would not have kissed the ass of saudis as trump did yesterday.  I would have sent ordinance into the town of the parents and families of each of the 19 assholes who flew planes into the twin towers and the pentagon, and left nothing but a giant hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your solution is to kill innocent people because they happened to live in the same town as a terrorist?  And, you're a "sin of the father" kind of guy, because you want to kill the parents and families of people who commit terrorism?
> 
> Kind of reactionary, aren't ya?
Click to expand...


An eye for and eye.  When nothing else works, what is the response?  Look how 911 changed life for all of us?

Islam will not police its own, maybe a missile or ten missiles targeted on Mecca would be a better alternative.


----------



## irosie91

irosie91 said:


> The DILEMMA of our age is ----HOW DOES ONE PUT A STOP TO SUCCESS?     Muslims have
> had GREAT SUCCESS over the past 1400 years utilizing  TERROR.     They built huge
> empires on ----Murder,  Rape,  Pillage,  Oppression and Exploitation



cheer up folks-------maybe  TRUMP has the answer---------how to win without raping and murdering     ????
                                                                                                        maybe?????


----------



## PredFan

Manonthestreet said:


> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks



I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.

Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.


----------



## irosie91

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey asshole, I have no misguided feelings about terrorism.  If had the power, I would not have let Saudis leave the US after 911, and I would not have kissed the ass of saudis as trump did yesterday.  I would have sent ordinance into the town of the parents and families of each of the 19 assholes who flew planes into the twin towers and the pentagon, and left nothing but a giant hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your solution is to kill innocent people because they happened to live in the same town as a terrorist?  And, you're a "sin of the father" kind of guy, because you want to kill the parents and families of people who commit terrorism?
> 
> Kind of reactionary, aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An eye for and eye.  When nothing else works, what is the response?  Look how 911 changed life for all of us?
> 
> Islam will not police its own, maybe a missile or ten missiles targeted on Mecca would be a better alternative.
Click to expand...



*DILEMMA  -------in ancient times they consulted the oracle at Delphi-------and even 
then------there was a RIDDLE*


----------



## Manonthestreet

PredFan said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.
> 
> Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.
Click to expand...

Whats wrong with patriots doing their own monitoring.....no speech or corp is infringed on or forced to do anything


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

LMAO!


MULTIPLE CONFIRMED FATALITIES at Manchester Arena. The last time I listened to Ariana Grande I almost died too.

— David Leavitt (@David_Leavitt) May 22, 2017


----------



## irosie91

Manonthestreet said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.
> 
> Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with patriots doing their own monitoring.....no speech or corp is infringed on or forced to do anything
Click to expand...


It is better to know------free speech out of the mouths of  jihadist dogs------helps the cops ferret them out


----------



## basquebromance

Manchester terrorist Salman Abedi was the son of Libyan refugees.


----------



## irosie91

basquebromance said:


> Manchester terrorist Salman Abedi was the son of Libyan refugees.



sheeeesh  ----that's kinda weird-------Libyans used to be not so islam-nutty


----------



## depotoo

I saw that yesterday, when someone posted it.  Then the account was suspended.





Manonthestreet said:


> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks


----------



## theHawk

irosie91 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The DILEMMA of our age is ----HOW DOES ONE PUT A STOP TO SUCCESS?     Muslims have
> had GREAT SUCCESS over the past 1400 years utilizing  TERROR.     They built huge
> empires on ----Murder,  Rape,  Pillage,  Oppression and Exploitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheer up folks-------maybe  TRUMP has the answer---------how to win without raping and murdering     ????
> maybe?????
Click to expand...


He does.  Its called banning Muslims from Western society.  No wars necessary.


----------



## Manonthestreet

irosie91 said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.
> 
> Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with patriots doing their own monitoring.....no speech or corp is infringed on or forced to do anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is better to know------free speech out of the mouths of  jihadist dogs------helps the cops ferret them out
Click to expand...

and this would not prevent that.......


----------



## DigitalDrifter

basquebromance said:


> "There's only one way Britain should respond to attacks such as Manchester. That is by carrying on exactly as before" - The UK Independent
> 
> 
> Yeah that'll fix it



Yes, they need to get back to the work of letting more Muslim refugees in.


----------



## irosie91

Manonthestreet said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.
> 
> Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with patriots doing their own monitoring.....no speech or corp is infringed on or forced to do anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is better to know------free speech out of the mouths of  jihadist dogs------helps the cops ferret them out
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and this would not prevent that.......
Click to expand...


oh----I thought the issue was getting muslims out of the  SOCIAL NETWORK things----like suspending
their accounts  -------I am against it for security reasons


----------



## LogikAndReazon

British citizens can thank the useless politicians who have allowed those jihadi animals, refugees, and immigrants into their country.....

And blame those citizens who voted in favor of such idiocy.......


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Since this was obviously a venue and event that featured a huge crowd, and the fact that this was the anniversary of another attack, how on earth was someone able to get to the entrance area strapped with explosives ?


----------



## irosie91

DigitalDrifter said:


> Since this was obviously a venue and event that featured a huge crowd, and the fact that this was the anniversary of another attack, how on earth was someone able to get to the entrance area strapped with explosives ?



no doubt the security people are reviewing right now


----------



## Old Yeller

Just like in the USA the police have many of these people under Observation. Yet just like in the USA These people are still roaming free Able to collect explosives pack a backpack Get his hands on A few gross of bolts and nails Wade backwards into the accident crowd and pull the triggerThis guy should have been in a cage They had the Florida shooter Comma Boston bombers Comma Most of these people Under surveillance Yet due to the namby-pamby politicians they're not able to haul the son of a b**** ass off to sing sing Brought to you by Google tap talk I don't care if you can read it or not you get the point


----------



## Mindful

DigitalDrifter said:


> Since this was obviously a venue and event that featured a huge crowd, and the fact that this was the anniversary of another attack, how on earth was someone able to get to the entrance area strapped with explosives ?



No security, in my previous post, upthread.


----------



## Mindful

How many times do we have to hear this phrase – “he was known to the police” – before that means anything to stop these terrorists?


----------



## Manonthestreet

It is becoming clear that the top-down promotion of a hollow ‘togetherness’ in response to terrorism is about cultivating passivity. It is about suppressing strong public feeling. It’s about reducing us to a line of mourners whose only job is to weep for our fellow citizens, not ask why they died, or rage against their dying. The great fear of both officialdom and the media class in the wake of terror attacks is that the volatile masses will turn wild and hateful. This is why every attack is followed by warnings of an ‘Islamophobic backlash’ and heightened policing of speech on Twitter and gatherings in public: because what they fundamentally fear is public passion, _our_ passion. They want us passive, empathetic, upset, not angry, active, questioning. They prefer us as a lonely crowd of dutiful, disconnected mourners rather than a real collective of citizens demanding to know why our fellow citizens died and how we might prevent others from dying. We should stop playing the role they’ve allotted us. After Manchester: it’s time for anger


----------



## pismoe

irosie91 said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester terrorist Salman Abedi was the son of Libyan refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh  ----that's kinda weird-------Libyans used to be not so islam-nutty
Click to expand...

-------------------------   before someone pipes up and says ALGEBRA let me ask .  ----------      What do young libyan muslims or muslims in general have to be proud of especially when they scrounge to get into the Western world eh ??   Over there in England and Europe they live as a despised underclass [their fault] so it only makes sense that they embrace the 'calphate' , islam and its past glories , imo   Rosie !!


----------



## hunarcy

Wry Catcher said:


> hunarcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right,
> 
> Now, tell us do you find it funny when court blocks Trump EO that prevent people from terror prone countries to come over? You and like you are enabling these kind of things. Funny eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find it to be justice.  That is what our (or my) nation was founded upon:  Not bigotry, not assigning quilt based on skin color, ethnicity or creed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well then, justice will have blood on her hands, and you, with your misguided feelings about terrorism along with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey asshole, I have no misguided feelings about terrorism.  If had the power, I would not have let Saudis leave the US after 911, and I would not have kissed the ass of saudis as trump did yesterday.  I would have sent ordinance into the town of the parents and families of each of the 19 assholes who flew planes into the twin towers and the pentagon, and left nothing but a giant hole in the ground.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, your solution is to kill innocent people because they happened to live in the same town as a terrorist?  And, you're a "sin of the father" kind of guy, because you want to kill the parents and families of people who commit terrorism?
> 
> Kind of reactionary, aren't ya?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An eye for and eye.  When nothing else works, what is the response?  Look how 911 changed life for all of us?
> 
> Islam will not police its own, maybe a missile or ten missiles targeted on Mecca would be a better alternative.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you're not in charge.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Wintw said:


> WOW!     Is it true that they were not checking people going into the show?!     That's a huge story one and two Kansas had to cancel their tour in Europe because it was not deemed safe!     If this is so about security being non-existant then Ariana and whoever runs the show have a bunch to answer for!     The level of incompetence and arrogance!



I have a better idea.  Stop letting terrorists into your country.  That way you could go back to going to a concert or walking on a bridge without being murdered.  Much more satisfactory than happy Muslims and dead British children.   Your children are dead as a direct result  of bad judgement on the part of the adults in Manchester. Now you really ARE,_ Je sius Charlie Hebdo. _ And your children are being blown to bits thanks to your bizarre  ideology.

Muslims kill.  British Muslims kill Brits.  French Muslims kill French and German Muslims  are killing Germans.  So,  you can have our quota.  We are no longer playing that game.


----------



## basquebromance

Here's a picture of all of the Muslims out protesting the horrific attack in Manchester, waving placards 'NOT IN MY NAME'


----------



## irosie91

pismoe said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester terrorist Salman Abedi was the son of Libyan refugees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheeeesh  ----that's kinda weird-------Libyans used to be not so islam-nutty
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -------------------------   before someone pipes up and says ALGEBRA let me ask .  ----------      What do young libyan muslims or muslims in general have to be proud of especially when they scrounge to get into the Western world eh ??   Over there in England and Europe they live as a despised underclass [their fault] so it only makes sense that they embrace the 'calphate' , islam and its past glories , imo   Rosie !!
Click to expand...


math is HINDU        -----all HINDU ------          islam IS CALIPHATE----------it is ALL CALIPHATE----
    Muslims have no identity other than   CALIPHATE   --------     <<< I learned that fact from muslims


----------



## Tilly

Manonthestreet said:


> It is becoming clear that the top-down promotion of a hollow ‘togetherness’ in response to terrorism is about cultivating passivity. It is about suppressing strong public feeling. It’s about reducing us to a line of mourners whose only job is to weep for our fellow citizens, not ask why they died, or rage against their dying. The great fear of both officialdom and the media class in the wake of terror attacks is that the volatile masses will turn wild and hateful. This is why every attack is followed by warnings of an ‘Islamophobic backlash’ and heightened policing of speech on Twitter and gatherings in public: because what they fundamentally fear is public passion, _our_ passion. They want us passive, empathetic, upset, not angry, active, questioning. They prefer us as a lonely crowd of dutiful, disconnected mourners rather than a real collective of citizens demanding to know why our fellow citizens died and how we might prevent others from dying. We should stop playing the role they’ve allotted us. After Manchester: it’s time for anger


Yep. Vigil already arranged for 6pm and warnings from police already received.


----------



## irosie91

Tilly said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is becoming clear that the top-down promotion of a hollow ‘togetherness’ in response to terrorism is about cultivating passivity. It is about suppressing strong public feeling. It’s about reducing us to a line of mourners whose only job is to weep for our fellow citizens, not ask why they died, or rage against their dying. The great fear of both officialdom and the media class in the wake of terror attacks is that the volatile masses will turn wild and hateful. This is why every attack is followed by warnings of an ‘Islamophobic backlash’ and heightened policing of speech on Twitter and gatherings in public: because what they fundamentally fear is public passion, _our_ passion. They want us passive, empathetic, upset, not angry, active, questioning. They prefer us as a lonely crowd of dutiful, disconnected mourners rather than a real collective of citizens demanding to know why our fellow citizens died and how we might prevent others from dying. We should stop playing the role they’ve allotted us. After Manchester: it’s time for anger
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. Vigil already arranged for 6pm and warnings from police already received.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> the IMAMS   will show up --------dressed in costume
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

frigidweirdo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too many brainwashed idiots are afraid of being called racists, they'd rather be dead than be called a racist, thats the insanity of Political Correctness for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have a phobia of offending Moslems. I don't have this phobia. You don't either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not just Muslims, I have no phobia and I don't give a crap who I offend, if they don't like it they can fuck off and get a Safe Space and I'll buy them some Play Doh and crayons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't have a phobia. A "phobia" is an irrational fear. There is nothing irrational about fearing Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even have a phobia, I don't FEAR Islam, I HATE Islam, I'm not afraid of it, I hate it.
> 
> It's not compatible with Western values, it's the only religion that hasn't adapted for the contemporary times, Christianity has modernised, Judaism has modernised, Islam is still as it was when it was vomited up in the 7th Century by the Paedophile Mohammed.
> 
> Many Muslims in the West might dress in Western type clothing, except for the women who are basically just treated lower down the social scale than a dog, but many of the Muslim men in the West might dress in Western type clothing but their minds are in the 7th Century thanks to the brainwashing they get from The Qur'an, where they are taught to emulate the Paedophile Mohammed who is considered in Islam The Ideal Man who they should emulate.
> 
> Why should any of us LIKE Islam when Islam preaches that we Infidels either have to submit to the Will of Allah or face the sword?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how many westerners are compatible with "western values"?
> 
> I don't like Islam, and I don't like Christianity, but if someone wants to believe some fairy story or other I'm not going to stop them.
> 
> However there are plenty of people all over who wouldn't live up to "western values", take gay marriage in the US, how many oppose this because of their religion?
Click to expand...


Since when is the "gay marriage" a western value?


----------



## basquebromance

If you can't feel 'angry' after the slaughter of children, when can you?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Bombers family apparently of Libyan origin.


----------



## Tilly

basquebromance said:


> If you can't feel 'angry' after the slaughter of children, when can you?


I had believed/hoped that when the Islamist scum began to target and murder our children, the leftards would not only quit their stupid attempts at moral relativism and spinning and deflecting for Islam, but that they might even feel angry.  No such luck.


----------



## PredFan

Manonthestreet said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.
> 
> Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with patriots doing their own monitoring.....no speech or corp is infringed on or forced to do anything
Click to expand...


I prefer that it stay free.


----------



## Manonthestreet

PredFan said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.
> 
> Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with patriots doing their own monitoring.....no speech or corp is infringed on or forced to do anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer that it stay free.
Click to expand...

Once more s l o w l y .....nothing suggested infringes on their freedom...... what is clear is twitter doesnt give a damn about violence


----------



## anotherlife

Mindful said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, the brexit referendum won because of the implosion of the British middle class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. It was the working class and older people.  Deplorables, as Hillary would say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well they are deplorable enough I guess, but you can't argue with Britain's single dominant economic activity, the annuity market, which is in need of brexit, to gain better control over managing its own bungling in the subprime securities, hehehe.  In any case, this sanctioned its own pre requisite, which was the implosion of the middle class.  Or you can call it the working class, imaginary as is in a post industrialized automated society.  No wonder such sheep can't kick moozie ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dunno, ass did you say?  How shapely?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever taken the Rorschach Test?
Click to expand...

I think my mental stability is assured as long as both of my hands have a trigger to hold on to at both sides.   Plus a shapely girl decides for me what to think.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Update!


The bomber was a refugee


www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/05/manchester-bomber-salman-abedi-former-refugee-libya/


----------



## hunarcy

basquebromance said:


> If you can't feel 'angry' after the slaughter of children, when can you?



Anger is natural.  Punishing those who were part of the attack is natural.  Wanting to kill innocent people who had nothing to do with the attack, but who merely lived in the town the terrorist lived in or his/her relatives who had nothing to do with the attack is barbaric.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Well they've held the candlelight vigil, so now it's time to change our Facebook avatars to include the Union Jack. That will show 'em !!


----------



## Tilly

DigitalDrifter said:


> Well they've held the candlelight vigil, so now it's time to change our Facebook avatars to include the Union Jack. That will show 'em !!


I'm finding these vigils increasingly nauseating.


----------



## Mindful

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Update!
> 
> 
> The bomber was a refugee
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com/2017/05/manchester-bomber-salman-abedi-former-refugee-libya/



His parents were.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they've held the candlelight vigil, so now it's time to change our Facebook avatars to include the Union Jack. That will show 'em !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding these vigils increasingly nauseating.
Click to expand...


I can't stand them.

All that saintly preaching.


----------



## Ame®icano

Esmeralda said:


> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.



Mostly wrong.

ISIS terrorists believe they truly following Islam and everyone else doesn't. It different from country to country. Iraq during Saddam or Syria under Assad today are/were secular countries where religion didn't drive their way of life. Turkey would fall under that from the time of Ataturk and later. I would say the same for pre-Barry Tunisia, Libya, Egypt, where what we call "radical" Islamist, or what they call "true followers" jumped in to grab the power from those that were removed from it.

There are also European muslims that adopted the Islam, or their version of it during hundreds of years of Ottoman rule. I have several Bosnian friends and I can tell you that aside religion, they're nothing alike Arabic or eastern muslims, since they have different ancestry, culture, history. 

And there are Islamic kingdoms and republics that use Islam as a law of the land, but in reality they're just using the Islam to hold onto power, and without blind following of the Sharia they would simply lose it. Take examples in Saudi Arabia, UAE or Iran.


----------



## Issa

I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.



theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

Why disn't you stop your governments from occupying other countries, creating havoc and stealing resources and leaving millions dead and displaced. 

This scum who blew himself was a British from Lybian decent, maybe just maybe he's pissed about his ancestor's land got bombed by the coalition.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban  HIJACKED CHRISTIANITY.------evil bastard CRUSADER!!!!!!!     Christians have
> been evil CRUSADERS against innocent muslims ever since-------and even before-----ask
> muhummad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's shocking all these innocent Mooselimbs blowing themselves up.
> 
> There are 200 million Mooselimbs, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Mooselimbs marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow innocent Mooselimbs blow people up?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that? Oh yes that's right, I forgot
Click to expand...


----------



## Manonthestreet

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well they've held the candlelight vigil, so now it's time to change our Facebook avatars to include the Union Jack. That will show 'em !!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding these vigils increasingly nauseating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't stand them.
> 
> All that saintly preaching.
Click to expand...

Well, it’s that time in Europe. Time for heart-hands, candlelight, funerals, and earnest promises to do it all again next week. And doing it all again is precisely the pledge politicians are making with their rote assurances to never respond to their constituents’ routine dismemberment. Of course the British resolve to not succumb to divisiveness has occurred too late for millions of German soldiers in two world wars. Though surely Churchill must have given at least some thought to disbanding his military during the Battle of Britain so that he could defiantly say to Hitler: “We’ll never let you harm our tolerance!” It’s Just Another Panic Monday


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> I'm a Muslim, my best of finds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
Click to expand...


There's no such belief.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".



No doubt there are such comfort acts going on.  No doubt there are doctors, nurses, investigators, counselors and private citizens of any and all occupations doing what they can to comfort the victims and their families, who happen to be Muslim.  Or Christian.  Or Jewish or Hindu or atheist or freaking Druid.  That's just simple humanity, it's got squat to do with "religion".

But hey, sorry if human fucking nature puts a dent in your blanket demonization fallacies.  The solution to that is to ---------------------------------- not float those bigot fallacies in the first place.

And related to that  --- DUH.




theHawk said:


> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack. The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be. The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.



 

Give the aerosol can propellants a rest, K?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Hey everybody, looks like Pogo got out of bed today.


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> Issa ---your statement is idiotic besides being rude and vulgar and, simply, a parroting of
> Islamic revisionist history.    "MUSLIM COUNTRIES"   harbored jews?    There is not a
> "muslim country"  today that did not have a jewish population BEFORE islam was invented.
> Jews were oppressed in EVERY country which was eventually infected with islam.   There is
> not a muslim country in the world  FROM which jews have not FLED----or been murdered


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Um hm. And I am Snow White.
Click to expand...


There's an important distinction between claiming you're Snow White --- and listening to somebody else tell you who you are despite anything you say.

Nomsayin'?

But now that you've let that out of the closet I'll admit to having been Sneezy, Sleepy AND Grumpy.  Not usually all at once though.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Hey everybody, looks like Pogo got out of bed today.



Hey everybody, I was up at dawn travelling all day, helping people out, and got 'er all done early.
Whatzit to ya?


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're not slaughtering people, including young girls and children, all over Europe.
> 
> Why do you ask?
> .
Click to expand...


Prolly because when they were doing that, nobody jumped up and said "this is because they're Christian!"

Britain is no stranger to terrorism and bombings.  First time I went there about four decades ago the whole joint was on high alert, due to the IRA.  Strangely enough in no corner did I ever hear anyone say anything like "here's the solution --- bomb the Vatican".  It would have been absurd.

See what I did there?


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
Click to expand...


And where is that?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is rude..but its honest rude.
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you don't. To you, I am an infidel and need to be stoned to death because I don't know my place, right? And on my end...you can kiss my lily white american ass.
Click to expand...


Already anticipated this canard --- see post 717.

And if your prior post is to be believed that would be your SNOW White American ass.

Snow - flowers... know the difference.


----------



## Issa

Didn't Jews fled to Muslim countries escaping from Iberia and other parts of Europe? They fled to north African counties that happened to be Muslim countries. 
Jews lived like normal citizens in those countries, till the creation of Israel and the tensions rose.
I come from Morocco, our king refused to hand the Moroccan Jews and to the French army and then to the Germans. Lot of still live there, some still visit from all over the world and every time im there I see hundreds of them at airport from Israel, with their orthodox clothes. No one bothers them and they having a good time. 




irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> Issa ---your statement is idiotic besides being rude and vulgar and, simply, a parroting of
> Islamic revisionist history.    "MUSLIM COUNTRIES"   harbored jews?    There is not a
> "muslim country"  today that did not have a jewish population BEFORE islam was invented.
> Jews were oppressed in EVERY country which was eventually infected with islam.   There is
> not a muslim country in the world  FROM which jews have FLED----or been murdered
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
Click to expand...


how close?     Josef Goebbels and his faithful wife  Magda were church going adherent catholics
in good standing-------observant of CANON law as elaborated by  JUSTINIAN   (grandson of
Emperor of the first Reich--CONSTANTINE)


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.







​Thanks.  I'm gonna harvest that for my sigline.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong wrong and wrong.
> Most of us Muslims assimilate just fine, love live and let live. This craziness has too many factors one big one is the interference of world powers in muslim countries.
> 
> Iraq was very stable under Saddam, no Isis no chaos, they toppled him and hell break loose.
> The west want cheap oil they back puppets and invade countries and they help isis when it's necessary and create a good atmosphere to recruit and brainwash the crazies.
> Most of us Muslims we just want to work, take care of our families and enjoy life ad much as we can. No one is craving to me a Virgin in after life but a mental p weer son and those are probably 0.0001%. Just like any other group or religion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be serious...bombings and invasions will make matters worse.
> Isis do recruit and brainwash easily when there is an invasion or agression on a Muslim country. They can't brainwash 1.5 billion Muslims but the few crazies do make too much noise.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a find an excuse for the terrorists, but invading Iraq,  Afghanistan, distabilizing others created this chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Drones believing there are 72 virgins waiting for them in heaven..prolly 10 year old virgins at that..and male...are the ones that create this chaos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am being serious. And it looks to me like 1.5 billion are being brainwashed daily. Whether there is aggression or not...muslims will still want their sharia law, treat women like chattel, etc etc etc.
> 
> Its a warped religion and it teaches infidels and heathens that don't go along with their warped views, deserve to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are no other religions with suicide bombers killing at the rates and numbers of Islam- not Hindu, not Buddhists, not Jews, not Christians, not atheists,......no one.
> 
> You're not fooling anyone with the "lone gunman", or "religious extremists" crap.  It's Islam, pure and simple.  The only "good Muslims" are non-practicing ones.
Click to expand...


There are no "religions" AT ALL doing that shit.  But there are lots of morons running around cherrypicking them some false associations so they can make up comic books featuring Captain Fallacy.  Apparently because studying complex contexts is just too much work.  Lazy-ass motherfucker.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're not slaughtering people, including young girls and children, all over Europe.
> 
> Why do you ask?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prolly because when they were doing that, nobody jumped up and said "this is because they're Christian!"
> 
> Britain is no stranger to terrorism and bombings.  First time I went there about four decades ago the whole joint was on high alert, due to the IRA.  Strangely enough in no corner did I ever hear anyone say anything like "here's the solution --- bomb the Vatican".  It would have been absurd.
> 
> See what I did there?
Click to expand...


"Anthropologist Scott Atran states that since 2004 the overwhelming majority of bombers have been motivated by the ideology of Islamist martyrdom.[10]"  

Suicide attack - Wikipedia

See what I did there Pogo?
I destroyed your claim that religion has nothing to do with this attack.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're not slaughtering people, including young girls and children, all over Europe.
> 
> Why do you ask?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prolly because when they were doing that, nobody jumped up and said "this is because they're Christian!"
> 
> Britain is no stranger to terrorism and bombings.  First time I went there about four decades ago the whole joint was on high alert, due to the IRA.  Strangely enough in no corner did I ever hear anyone say anything like "here's the solution --- bomb the Vatican".  It would have been absurd.
> 
> See what I did there?
Click to expand...

Yep, you diverted from the jihadist slaughter of innocent young girls and children last night, again.

Lots of that going on here today.
.


----------



## Pogo

Issa said:


> Not really but no one can deny that things got worse and the US shouldn't have invaded that country.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we should all stand up to terrorism....
> Bullying other countries and changing regimes and creating safe heavens for terrorist groups. None existed when Gaddafi was in lybia, right? Saddam, right?
> And let's not forget who aided al Qaeda against the USSR and he who financed ISIS at first in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Muslim apologists are out in force, tweeting crap like "Muslim taxi drivers are offering free rides", and "Muslim doctors working hard to save lives tonight".
> 
> As i have stated many times before, the left will only dig its heels in more every time there is a terror attack.  The far left is with Islam 100%, and always will be.  The destruction of white, Christian, capitalist West is priority number one, and Islam is the best vehicle for that route.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those who demand that everyone follow their policies otherwise they'll sling insults at them are out in an even larger force today.
> 
> No, the left isn't 100% with Islam, it's 100% with sensible and not being the schoolyard bully. You can justify your bullying as much as you want, but it's still bullying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah. so you are a fan of Saddam, eh? No surprise there.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


According to our Secretary of War we abandoned Afghanistan and went to Iraq because they had "better targets".  Thus spake Don Rumsfeld.

How's that for logic, eh?


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
Click to expand...

I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're not slaughtering people, including young girls and children, all over Europe.
> 
> Why do you ask?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prolly because when they were doing that, nobody jumped up and said "this is because they're Christian!"
> 
> Britain is no stranger to terrorism and bombings.  First time I went there about four decades ago the whole joint was on high alert, due to the IRA.  Strangely enough in no corner did I ever hear anyone say anything like "here's the solution --- bomb the Vatican".  It would have been absurd.
> 
> See what I did there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Anthropologist Scott Atran states that since 2004 the overwhelming majority of bombers have been motivated by the ideology of Islamist martyrdom.[10]"
> 
> Suicide attack - Wikipedia
> 
> See what I did there Pogo?
> I destroyed your claim that religion has nothing to do with this attack.
Click to expand...


Yeah I see what you did there --- ignored the point and tried to continue the Adventures of Captain Cherrypick.

NOBODY KNOWS the motive for this attack.  We just a few hours ago got his NAME.  And if we did know you Fallacists would just try to twist it into "religion" anyway, as y'all have been doing since last night, so there's really not even a _point _in finding out the motives or the people, since y'all Ignorami are just gonna go  anyway.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
Click to expand...


Soooooo ---- you don't know?  Your own point and you don't know?

As I always say, if you can't articulate your point --- you ain't got one.


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Thanks.  I'm gonna harvest that for my sigline.
Click to expand...


You're welcome.  Islam should be rejected, like Nazism was.  I freely admit I am a "bigot", I hate Nazis and Muslims.  Islam is the most hateful, violent, and oppressive ideology on the planet.  Folks like you that welcome Islam and try to normalize it will go down in history as traitors to humanity.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I moved to the US, every I went (Asia, Europe, Africa) they all stereotype and they say Americans are stupid, ignorant, arrogant, obese....it would've been stupid to believe that would it.
> Moved here and yes there are stupid, ignorant and arrogant people...but not all Americans are.
> Don't generalise Mr white ass.
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
Click to expand...


Who said "Islam is a race"?


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> Didn't Jews fled to Muslim countries escaping from Iberia and other parts of Europe? They fled to north African counties that happened to be Muslim countries.
> Jews lived like normal citizens in those countries, till the creation of Israel and the tensions rose.
> I come from Morocco, our king refused to hand the Moroccan Jews and to the French army and then to the Germans. Lot of still live there, some still visit from all over the world and every time im there I see hundreds of them at airport from Israel, with their orthodox clothes. No one bothers them and they having a good time.
> 
> Actually-----very little.     Morocco was one of the least dangerous for jews but was still dangerous.
> If you were told that jews were never oppressed in Morocco-----your teachers LIED.   In fact
> jews were confined to a WALLED GHETTO in Morocco----could not own land and could not
> venture out of the prison after sundown.    (I have relatives from morocco ---so try not to lie about
> it.)    Jews were ruled by the FILTH OF DHIMMIA in Morocco and forced to pay Jizya.    Do you
> understand the stench of Dhimmia?      Maimonides fled from Cordoba to Morocco where he was
> FORCED with a sword to his throat to convert to the filth of islam------so he fled.    Try to learn
> some history       Moroccans I know tell me that things are getting worse for jews now because
> the OLD KING died and his son is a jerk ruled by the filthy mullahs.    That king that refused to give
> up the jews of morocco is NOW DEAD.     There are lots of countries in which the situation for jews
> VARIED over time.    The Islamic teaching that everything was ok so long as there was no ISRAEL---
> is a GROSS LIE.      My hubby was born in an Islamic cesspit that ----today MAKES THE SAME CLAIM.
> His family began their escape around  1930.    Other family members had ESCAPED years before


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure they're not slaughtering people, including young girls and children, all over Europe.
> 
> Why do you ask?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prolly because when they were doing that, nobody jumped up and said "this is because they're Christian!"
> 
> Britain is no stranger to terrorism and bombings.  First time I went there about four decades ago the whole joint was on high alert, due to the IRA.  Strangely enough in no corner did I ever hear anyone say anything like "here's the solution --- bomb the Vatican".  It would have been absurd.
> 
> See what I did there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Anthropologist Scott Atran states that since 2004 the overwhelming majority of bombers have been motivated by the ideology of Islamist martyrdom.[10]"
> 
> Suicide attack - Wikipedia
> 
> See what I did there Pogo?
> I destroyed your claim that religion has nothing to do with this attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I see what you did there --- ignored the point and tried to continue the Adventures of Captain Cherrypick.
> 
> NOBODY KNOWS the motive for this attack.  We just a few hours ago got his NAME.  And if we did know you Fallacists would just try to twist it into "religion" anyway, as y'all have been doing since last night, so there's really not even a _point _in finding out the motives or the people, since y'all Ignorami are just gonna go  anyway.
Click to expand...

Good, name-calling.

Hey, I think that it's a great idea for you, when innocent young girls and children are slaughtered by hateful, cowardly jihadists, to talk about the IRA and insult people.

You folks prove my point, pretty much every day.  So we're good!
.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Soooooo ---- you don't know?  Your own point and you don't know?
> 
> As I always say, if you can't articulate your point --- you ain't got one.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks!
.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
Click to expand...


He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
Click to expand...

No, no, these people are NOT liberal. They're "progressives", that's two different things.

They'll spin and deflect for jihadist slaughters of innocent children, they'll shut down debate in our colleges (of all places), and they'll attack you with everything they have if you dare to disagree with them.

That is NOT liberal.
.


----------



## Pogo

Tommy Tainant said:


> I find the gloating on here to be nauseating. Children have been killed and you freaks are overjoyed.



"22 dead innocent kids" in the headlines is some people's cue for "oboy! Time to score bigot points on a message board".  And they'll climb all over the corpses to do so, simply because "me me me".

Makes me want to puke.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dr Grump said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit. More chicken little BS..
Click to expand...


Would be bummer if they say that bomber was on some watch list...


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
Click to expand...


I haven't even POSTED anything about Islam.

Go ahead --- try to prove me wrong.  I'll give you one hour to come back with a quote.

No Bubbles, I've been posting about *Fallacies*.  The fallacies used to construct this wall of ignorant blanket generalization.  And we might add the hyperchildish fallacy of "if you don't join me in my hate rant, that means you believe the opposite".  Poster please.  Take a Midol.

Go ahead, try to prove me wrong.  Quote it.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, these people are NOT liberal. They're "progressives", that's two different things.
> 
> They'll spin and deflect for jihadist slaughters of innocent children, they'll shut down debate in our colleges (of all places), and they'll attack you with everything they have if you dare to disagree with them.
> 
> That is NOT liberal.
Click to expand...


As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.

Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
> the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
> activities in the  CRUSADES
Click to expand...


Exactly how the fuck are you going to learn about "islam" [sic] by having lunch with the Saudi royal family?
Or having lunch with anybody?

Is that the standard for knowledge on your planet?  Really?

No wonder this thread is so fucked up.


----------



## Tilly

Ame®icano said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit. More chicken little BS..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would be bummer if they say that bomber was on some watch list...
Click to expand...

Yet again, he was known to secret services.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your religion sucks. I don't trust ANY muslim. Never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I honestly don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't even POSTED anything about Islam.
> 
> Go ahead --- try to prove me wrong.  I'll give you one hour to come back with a quote.
> 
> No Bubbles, I've been posting about *Fallacies*.  The fallacies used to construct this wall of ignorant blanket generalization.  And we might add the hyperchildish fallacy of "if you don't join me in my hate rant, that means you believe the opposite".  Poster please.  Take a Midol.
> 
> Go ahead, try to prove me wrong.  Quote it.
Click to expand...


Lol!!
Dude, you are fucking hopeless, and worth nothing other than to point at and laugh at.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And, bingo.
> 
> There you go.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, these people are NOT liberal. They're "progressives", that's two different things.
> 
> They'll spin and deflect for jihadist slaughters of innocent children, they'll shut down debate in our colleges (of all places), and they'll attack you with everything they have if you dare to disagree with them.
> 
> That is NOT liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.
> 
> Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
> Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.
Click to expand...

Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
.


----------



## Dalia

Old Yeller said:


> Suicide bomber with backpack?


He went with his backpack in no check zone


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
> the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
> activities in the  CRUSADES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how the fuck are you going to learn about "islam" [sic] by having lunch with the Saudi royal family?
> Or having lunch with anybody?
> 
> Is that the standard for knowledge on your planet?  Really?
> 
> No wonder this thread is so fucked up.
Click to expand...


Yeah, no wonder. Maybe you should leave so we can discuss this with reasonable people who don't live in denial, and who don't have their fucking head in the sand.


----------



## irosie91

Pogo said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
> the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
> activities in the  CRUSADES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how the fuck are you going to learn about "islam" [sic] by having lunch with the Saudi royal family?
> Or having lunch with anybody?
> 
> Is that the standard for knowledge on your planet?  Really?
> 
> No wonder this thread is so fucked up.
Click to expand...


it is the way our pal   ESMERALDA   (such a magical name)   learned about islam.    In fact
so did   IVANKA  ---trump's daughter----she commented on the LEGENDARY MIDDLE EASTERN 
HOSPITALITY.      I did not learn in the parlor.     I learned more UP CLOSE


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are no bigger bullies than Islamists, although perhaps progressives are a close second.
> 
> Everyone should stand up against bullies and hatred, which is why we should all stand against Pisslam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
Click to expand...


Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.

Are you just illiterate?


----------



## Gracie

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I actually admire strong women but not the racist ones, nor the ignorant ones.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into obese women. But educate yourself. And don't generalise.
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's Mrs BODACIOUS white ass to you, sparky.
> Now kiss it again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who said I was obese? Oh. wait. I am talking back to "da man" and you don't like that, so therefore..I must be fat? lol. Yer a dweeb. Now go ride your camel like a good boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the women who bow and grovel at your feet, right? And since when is islam a race? Methinks you are the ignorant one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said "Islam is a race"?
Click to expand...

Issa, the camel boy.


----------



## Old Yeller

Issa said:


> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.


----------



## PredFan

Manonthestreet said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> One Twitter account posted a threat to Manchester four hours before the blast
> 
> Read more: ISIS fans celebrate Manchester attack on Twitter | Daily Mail Online
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> and twitter did nothing......no warning .......nothing......patriots are going to have to develop their own moniitoring bots or networks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. That can only be bad. Keep the internet free.
> 
> Better yet to put pressure, real pressure, on all of Islam and to restrict their movements globally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats wrong with patriots doing their own monitoring.....no speech or corp is infringed on or forced to do anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer that it stay free.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once more s l o w l y .....nothing suggested infringes on their freedom...... what is clear is twitter doesnt give a damn about violence
Click to expand...


No need to be an asshole.

Once you start down that road though,


----------



## irosie91

Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
Click to expand...

\

right-----23 years old and even his parents   DID NOT KNOW-----just because he
was busy making BOMBS


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
Click to expand...


And that's exactly the problem. You and your fellow retard liberals will NEVER say anything about Islam other than to defend it and deflect away from it.


----------



## theHawk

Pogo said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, religions tend to be bullies, Blasphemy seems to have come through Judaism to Christianity, and then in modern times Islam has used it too, as the Koran doesn't punish blasphemy.
> 
> Blasphemy is "do what we tell you and think how we tell you to think or we'll beat you up, or kill you". Ireland threatened to charge Stephen Fry with Blasphemy recently.
> 
> So, Islamic right wing extremists are the same as any other right wing extreme of any other religion, or non-religion.
> 
> For you to put Islam ahead and the "progressives" next seems to be nothing more than what is convenient for you. I disagree with your classification of the worst, however such people exist in all parts of life, left wing, right wing, religious, non-religious etc. It's a thing PEOPLE do, not just particular groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
Click to expand...


Tommy-girl is one of the board's biggest Muslim apologists.  It's his only purpose in life, other than cross-dressing.  He is only here to deflect and defend Islam.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
> the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
> activities in the  CRUSADES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how the fuck are you going to learn about "islam" [sic] by having lunch with the Saudi royal family?
> Or having lunch with anybody?
> 
> Is that the standard for knowledge on your planet?  Really?
> 
> No wonder this thread is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no wonder. Maybe you should leave so we can discuss this with reasonable people who don't live in denial, and who don't have their fucking head in the sand.
Click to expand...


Yanno speaking of heads in the sand, you clock is ticking.  Got anything yet, or are you just gonna take the shame as a liar?


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem. You and your fellow retard liberals will NEVER say anything about Islam other than to defend it and deflect away from it.
Click to expand...


That's because "Islam" isn't the issue.  It's what your crowd wishes were the issue, but that''s the lie you're living.  And the fallacy I've been correcting.

Sorry, let me correct that -- ONE OF the lies you're living.

Again --- I haven't posted anything about "Islam" at all, as your abject failure to find any evidence thereof demonstrates.  I posted about logic.  And you and yours getting butthurt because I won't join the hate-echobabble but that is in no way the same as taking the reverse position.


----------



## Tilly

Prime Minister Theresa May has announced the terrorist threat level of the UK has been raised from severe to critical following the Manchester attack.
This means that another terrorist attack is expected "imminently".
The announcement was made from Downing Street, with the Prime Minister confirming authorities have been unable to establish whether the bomber Salman Abedi was working alone or was part of a terrorist cell.

City unites in defiance after suicide bomber kills 22 at concert - live updates


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem. You and your fellow retard liberals will NEVER say anything about Islam other than to defend it and deflect away from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because "Islam" isn't the issue.  It's what your crowd wishes were the issue, but that''s the lie you're living.
> 
> Sorry, let me correct that -- ONE OF the lies you're living.
Click to expand...


Look you dumb fuck, Islam IS the issue since non-believers and non-Muslims are not blowing themselves up in order to kill others.
This vile piece of shit like thousands of others believed he would get to a higher place by carrying this horrible deed out.
He did it entirely because of his religion of Islam.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
> the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
> activities in the  CRUSADES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how the fuck are you going to learn about "islam" [sic] by having lunch with the Saudi royal family?
> Or having lunch with anybody?
> 
> Is that the standard for knowledge on your planet?  Really?
> 
> No wonder this thread is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no wonder. Maybe you should leave so we can discuss this with reasonable people who don't live in denial, and who don't have their fucking head in the sand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yanno speaking of heads in the sand, you clock is ticking.  Got anything yet, or are you just gonna take the shame as a liar?
Click to expand...


You're the one who refuses to believe religion has anything to do with this.

*"Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion? Hm?"*

As I've been saying, non-Muslims don't go around blowing themselves up.


----------



## theHawk

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem. You and your fellow retard liberals will NEVER say anything about Islam other than to defend it and deflect away from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because "Islam" isn't the issue.  It's what your crowd wishes were the issue, but that''s the lie you're living.
> 
> Sorry, let me correct that -- ONE OF the lies you're living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you dumb fuck, Islam IS the issue since non-believers and non-Muslims are not blowing themselves up in order to kill others.
> This vile piece of shit like thousands of others believed he would get to a higher place by carrying this horrible deed out.
> He did it entirely because of his religion of Islam.
Click to expand...


Don't bother.  You just can't fix stupid.  Pogo is a diehard Muslim apologist.


----------



## Dalia




----------



## DigitalDrifter

theHawk said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly the problem. You and your fellow retard liberals will NEVER say anything about Islam other than to defend it and deflect away from it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because "Islam" isn't the issue.  It's what your crowd wishes were the issue, but that''s the lie you're living.
> 
> Sorry, let me correct that -- ONE OF the lies you're living.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look you dumb fuck, Islam IS the issue since non-believers and non-Muslims are not blowing themselves up in order to kill others.
> This vile piece of shit like thousands of others believed he would get to a higher place by carrying this horrible deed out.
> He did it entirely because of his religion of Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't bother.  You just can't fix stupid.  Pogo is a diehard Muslim apologist.
Click to expand...


It's downright comical.


----------



## Old Yeller

Tilly said:


> Prime Minister Theresa May has announced the terrorist threat level of the UK has been raised from severe to critical following the Manchester attack.
> This means that another terrorist attack is expected "imminently".
> The announcement was made from Downing Street, with the Prime Minister confirming authorities have been unable to establish whether the bomber Salman Abedi was working alone or was part of a terrorist cell.




Hey, that sounds like the old GWB days.  Terror alert:  Orange........or is it up to Yellow?

Can't go out today honey, sorry.  Terror Alert is up a color.  Hunker down and eat canned beans..........be thankful the GOVT is watching out for all of us. They let MadCow disease into the herd,  now they are doing their best to control it.  We can't kill the whole herd ya know.

Was the alert ever on Green?  Don't think so.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
Click to expand...


So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?

I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?

This is wrong.


----------



## Dalia

depotoo said:


> View attachment 128310 8 yr old Saffie Rose killed
> May she rest in peace


Those assholes that kill kids she so pretty ...When are we going to rid of the terorrists Once for all ? that become a habit those attacks we live in a world of madmen ... it becomes  Almost regularly  to see the people being massacred and it continues and some come before the scene to defend the terorrists it is revolting !


----------



## Pogo

irosie91 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
> the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
> activities in the  CRUSADES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how the fuck are you going to learn about "islam" [sic] by having lunch with the Saudi royal family?
> Or having lunch with anybody?
> 
> Is that the standard for knowledge on your planet?  Really?
> 
> No wonder this thread is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is the way our pal   ESMERALDA   (such a magical name)   learned about islam.    In fact
> so did   IVANKA  ---trump's daughter----she commented on the LEGENDARY MIDDLE EASTERN
> HOSPITALITY.      I did not learn in the parlor.     I learned more UP CLOSE
Click to expand...


Nope --- Esmie's been living and working among (in effect) Muslims for several years, so anything she would  want to know would be readily available.  I did for a time too.  That's a completely different thing from "having lunch with royalty".

I doubt most of the hatemongers in this thread have ever even _seen _a Muslim.  That they knew of.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
Click to expand...

You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.  

Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.


----------



## Issa

Lies lies and lies....I grow up around Moroccan jews, I live in LA and I have Moroccan jews friends.they and their families own businesses lands farms and houses in there. The closest person to the king is Mr Azoulay and he is Jewish , very well respected by all Moroccans. 
Jews freely come from all over the world to visit their holy sites in Morocco and in some of the most conservative areas and no one bothers them.
Talk to me about why the Jews fled the Christian Europe to seek refuge in barbaric Muslim countries and they kept their religion synagogues and traditions for centuries?



irosie91 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Jews fled to Muslim countries escaping from Iberia and other parts of Europe? They fled to north African counties that happened to be Muslim countries.
> Jews lived like normal citizens in those countries, till the creation of Israel and the tensions rose.
> I come from Morocco, our king refused to hand the Moroccan Jews and to the French army and then to the Germans. Lot of still live there, some still visit from all over the world and every time im there I see hundreds of them at airport from Israel, with their orthodox clothes. No one bothers them and they having a good time.
> 
> Actually-----very little.     Morocco was one of the least dangerous for jews but was still dangerous.
> If you were told that jews were never oppressed in Morocco-----your teachers LIED.   In fact
> jews were confined to a WALLED GHETTO in Morocco----could not own land and could not
> venture out of the prison after sundown.    (I have relatives from morocco ---so try not to lie about
> it.)    Jews were ruled by the FILTH OF DHIMMIA in Morocco and forced to pay Jizya.    Do you
> understand the stench of Dhimmia?      Maimonides fled from Cordoba to Morocco where he was
> FORCED with a sword to his throat to convert to the filth of islam------so he fled.    Try to learn
> some history       Moroccans I know tell me that things are getting worse for jews now because
> the OLD KING died and his son is a jerk ruled by the filthy mullahs.    That king that refused to give
> up the jews of morocco is NOW DEAD.     There are lots of countries in which the situation for jews
> VARIED over time.    The Islamic teaching that everything was ok so long as there was no ISRAEL---
> is a GROSS LIE.      My hubby was born in an Islamic cesspit that ----today MAKES THE SAME CLAIM.
> His family began their escape around  1930.    Other family members had ESCAPED years before
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy-girl is one of the board's biggest Muslim apologists.  It's his only purpose in life, other than cross-dressing.  He is only here to deflect and defend Islam.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't know about that, but somehow I seem to have learned to read.  And nothing in what he wrote was about Islam.


----------



## Tilly

Apparently a pic of the Islamic POS:


----------



## Issa

Hundreds of thousands died in the US from crimes and guns and yet you can't stop it. Till you do then accuse all Muslims for not doing much against terrorists....because it's just happeneds that Muslims die and fight terrorism more than anyone else.




Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

You try hard to make us accept the Muslims unlucky for you like always ... He's name is Salman Abedi


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dr Grump

Vastator said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a bow... It's dregs like you, and your ilk that have made this carnage possible. Even now; in the still smouldering aftermath of your Ill fated stance on Islam, you stand petulantly uncaring, for the loss of your own countrymen. And immune to the only reasoning that might save others in the future. You, and those like you ought to be declared enemies of the state. That is... If it were that Great Britain weren't defeated years ago by your failed ideology. Is it too late? All signs point to yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot. Only an idiot would put a whole people in the one basket.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. It is you who are the idiot. For those with basic reading comprehension skills, it is plain to see that I show three "baskets" as you put it... The Muslim infiltrators, the native collaborators who foster their destructive ideology; and the native inoccent victims.
> 
> Unfortunately for many; it is you, and those like you; who would wish to place all in the same "basket" under the deadly, flawed premise of "we're all the same"...
Click to expand...


And most white men are rapists. Ergo, using your logic, all white men are rapists or potential rapists....Dumb, stupid, moronic, logic...


----------



## Dr Grump

Ame®icano said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit. More chicken little BS..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would be bummer if they say that bomber was on some watch list...
Click to expand...


They are saying that he was known to them.


----------



## ninja007

a friend of mine is surrounded by them- all with 4 to 8 kids EACH. Think about that, most on social services. Do the math. Times it by the thousands in this city alone. Thats the plan. Outproduce us until they take over. PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## ninja007

TELL THE POS that if there is one more attack, mecca is bombed.


----------



## ninja007

Ame®icano said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe is done They'll hold hands, light candles & march for peace But they won't get angry & deal with their Muslim problem They're done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, politicians will march (read photo op) on streets holding hands, with streets cleared of everyone within 5 block radius, like they did on Charlie Hebdo march. "We stand together, we are not afraid, we're Charlie, refugee's welcome."
Click to expand...



were the blocked by the scum praying in the streets?


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear they are confirming a suicide bomber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I wonder who would strap on explosives? Hindu's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?  Hm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Dafuck does "strapping on explosives" have to do with religion?"*
> 
> Let's think shall we.
> 
> Do Christians blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Jews blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Hindu's blow themselves up? No.
> 
> Do Muslims blow themselves up? YES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah actually they all do.  See my note in the last post about the IRA.
> 
> And btw it's "Hindus".  Never use an apostrophe to form a plural in English.  Literally never.
> 
> 
> Just tell me this ---
> Where is there any evidence a _religion _did this bombing?  Any religion at all?
> 
> See what I mean?
> 
> Y'all need to pull your heads out of your emotions and engage the other side of the brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol ! Of course you would bring up the IRA ! LMAO, you guys are all the same!
Click to expand...


Of course I would.  They were the first terrorists I had to look over my shoulder for.  And as already noted --- nobody brought up "Christianism" as a causation when they were bombing.  Just as nobody brings it up when Eric Rudolph and Tim McVeigh were doing their thing.  Just as nobody brings it up when the Klan was bombing little girls in church.  Because none of them equate to "Christianity".  They just CLAIMED to be operating on its behalf.  Same thing here.

Who the fuck is "you guys"? I looked around, there's but one person at this computer.


----------



## tigerred59

*I would bet my last dollar, this person (s), all home grown, born there and with the Brexit tone, rednecks hating, somebody had just had enough*


----------



## airplanemechanic

tigerred59 said:


> *I would bet my last dollar, this person (s), all home grown, born there and with the Brexit tone, rednecks hating, somebody had just had enough*



Well cough up the money, nigga. He was a Syrian refugee working for ISIS. He could give a rats ass about Brexit.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> 
> Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing?
> Whelp ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God what a fucking idiot.
> 
> Was the Vatican, or any fundamentalist Catholics calling for the destruction around the world of westerners?
Click to expand...


Nope, not that I know of.
That's kind of the point.


----------



## tigerred59

airplanemechanic said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would bet my last dollar, this person (s), all home grown, born there and with the Brexit tone, rednecks hating, somebody had just had enough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well cough up the money, nigga. He was a Syrian refugee working for ISIS. He could give a rats ass about Brexit.
Click to expand...


*Again, he proboally got sick and tired of the hate coming from you rednecks....and if you were on fire, I'd roast a hot dog off your face*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> 
> Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing?
> Whelp ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God what a fucking idiot.
> 
> Was the Vatican, or any fundamentalist Catholics calling for the destruction around the world of westerners?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not that I know of.
> That's kind of the point.
Click to expand...


However, Islam is calling for "Kill all the Kafir"

Nuke Mecca and kill anyone upset about it, problem solved.


----------



## depotoo

This is interesting.  And his family had returned to Libya after Gaddafi's fall.
From the telegraph-

The Manchester Arena suicide bomber *had made trips to Libya, Downing Street said last night, as intelligence agencies combed his connections with al-Qaeda and Islamic State in his parents’ homeland.*

Salman Abedi, 22, who was reportedly known to the security services, is thought to have returned from Libya as recently as this week.

A school friend told The Times: "He went to Libya three weeks ago and came back recently, like days ago."

He had become radicalised recently - it is not entirely clear when - and had worshipped at a local mosque that has, in the past, been accused of fund-raising for jihadists...

...
Abedi went to school locally and then on to Salford University in 2014 where he studied business management before dropping out. His trips to Libya, where it is thought his parents returned in 2011 following Gaddafi’s overthrow, are now subject to scrutiny including links to jihadists.


A group of Gaddafi dissidents, who were members of the outlawed Libyan Islamic Fighting Group (LIFG), lived within close proximity to Abedi in Whalley Range.

Among them was Abd al-Baset Azzouz, a father-of-four from Manchester, who left Britain to run a terrorist network in Libya overseen by Ayman al-Zawahiri, Osama bin Laden’s successor as leader of al-Qaeda.

Azzouz, 48, an expert bomb-maker, was accused of running an al-Qaeda network in eastern Libya. The Telegraph reported in 2014 that Azzouz had 200 to 300 militants under his control and was an expert in bomb-making.

Another member of the Libyan community in Manchester, Salah Aboaoba told Channel 4 news in 2011 that he had been fund raising for LIFG while in the city. Aboaoba had claimed he had raised funds at Didsbury mosque, the same mosque attended by Abedi. The mosque at the time vehemently denied the claim. “This is the first time I’ve heard of the LIFG. I do not know Salah,” a mosque spokesman said at the time.


----------



## depotoo

From the same article, makes you wonder-

Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic. 

“He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’

A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind. 

“They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

tigerred59 said:


> *I would bet my last dollar, this person (s), all home grown, born there and with the Brexit tone, rednecks hating, somebody had just had enough*



Just like you bet last time when you claimed you'd leave USMB if the terrorist turned out to be a Muslim.
Well it obviously turned out to be a Muslim, and yet here you are.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

depotoo said:


> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.



Don't tell Pogo, they were very religious. He claims the attack has nothing to do with religion.
I wouldn't want you to burst his illusion.


----------



## Death Angel

They said he was a "Known Wolf."  Yet "THEY" did nothing about his, so 22 young people were murdered in cold blood by life's LOSERS


----------



## depotoo

Doing some reading, seems they don't think he is a lone wolf.  They've raised the threat level to critical from severe and deployed 5000 soldiers to the streets-

*What is Operation Temperer: Theresa May becomes first PM to deploy up to 5,000 soldiers on streets*
*What is Operation Temperer: Theresa May becomes first PM to deploy up to 5,000 soldiers on streets*



Death Angel said:


> They said he was a "Known Wolf."  Yet "THEY" did nothing about his, so 22 young people were murdered in cold blood by life's LOSERS


----------



## depotoo

Another person has died, now.  Thoughts and prayers for all.


----------



## depotoo

Ismail Abedi: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
His brother was arrested


----------



## Papageorgio

tigerred59 said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would bet my last dollar, this person (s), all home grown, born there and with the Brexit tone, rednecks hating, somebody had just had enough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well cough up the money, nigga. He was a Syrian refugee working for ISIS. He could give a rats ass about Brexit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again, he proboally got sick and tired of the hate coming from you rednecks....and if you were on fire, I'd roast a hot dog off your face*
Click to expand...


He was an operative, he came with orders from the terrorist group Al Qaeda. Hate is their religion. The reason they continue to attack, they have a warped sense of thinking and are pure evil. Nothing religious about them, they are hate, pure and simple. They took innocent young lives in the name of a God, they do not worship a real God, they worship hate. 

So you are wrong as usual, too bad you bet your last dollar.


----------



## Papageorgio

depotoo said:


> Another person has died, now.  Thoughts and prayers for all.



A terrible senseless tragedy by a disgusting terrorist group that needs to be exterminated anyway possible.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

depotoo said:


> Doing some reading, seems they don't think he is a lone wolf.  They've raised the threat level to critical from severe and deployed 5000 soldiers to the streets-
> 
> *What is Operation Temperer: Theresa May becomes first PM to deploy up to 5,000 soldiers on streets*
> *What is Operation Temperer: Theresa May becomes first PM to deploy up to 5,000 soldiers on streets*
> 
> 
> 
> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> They said he was a "Known Wolf."  Yet "THEY" did nothing about his, so 22 young people were murdered in cold blood by life's LOSERS
Click to expand...


Barn door, horse, yada yada.


----------



## frigidweirdo

theHawk said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The non ignorant and the awake among us know where this is heading with our peoples ie. The Christian West vs Islam, where it headed in previous times, history is on course to repeat itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pope Urban II preached The First Crusade (1095-1099) at The Council of Clermont on November 27th 1095, which was the official starting point of The First Crusade, Pope Urban II at the end of his speech told those gathered "_Deus vult" (_God Wills it)
> 
> The most famous illustration of Pope Urban II preaching The First Crusade at The Council of Clermont, is the illustration by Jean Colombe * which appears in Sébastien Mamerot's _"Les Passages D'Outremer: A Chronicle of the Crusades"_ (1495)
> 
> Jean Colombe was a French Miniaturist and illuminator of manuscripts, he's more famously known for his work in The Limbourg Brothers "Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry" (1412-1416) which itself has a fascinating and dramatic history:
> 
> Très Riches Heures du Duc de Berry - Wikipedia
> 
> Here is the Jean Colombe illustration from Sébastien Mamerot's crusader chronicle, it's a spectacularly vulgar work from an aesthetic perspective.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the sooner the better, lets get this show on the road.
> 
> Of course The Anti Pope that Heretic Francis must fuck off back to Hell and then we can have a Christian Pope who doesn't suck the dick of Islam and then it'll be time for the show to begin, the final one this time, Number Ten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is the product of a crazed mind. Do you keep this stuff ready waiting for a tragedy to happen ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, look who is here to defend Islam...Tommy-girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did y'all go to Retard School together or what?  Tommy said nothing about Islam _either_.
> 
> Are you just illiterate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommy-girl is one of the board's biggest Muslim apologists.  It's his only purpose in life, other than cross-dressing.  He is only here to deflect and defend Islam.
Click to expand...


It says a lot about your "argument" when every time you simply go attacking people with "Muslim apologist". You don't have anything, just attacks and insults.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

I'd still like to know how someone they apparently have been keeping an eye on managed to get explosives right up to the entrance of an event with thousands inside.
Sounds to me like the Brits need to rethink their security measures.
Of course these are the same dumbasses that let these people into the general population in the first place.


----------



## skye

depotoo said:


> Ismail Abedi: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> His brother was arrested




And he was smiling while the police took him away.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

skye said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ismail Abedi: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> His brother was arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he was smiling while the police took him away.
Click to expand...


Hopefully a couple of bubbas will be ejecting semen on that smile tonight.


----------



## Issa

Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.

In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.

The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.


----------



## skye

DigitalDrifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ismail Abedi: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know
> His brother was arrested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And he was smiling while the police took him away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully a couple of bubbas will be ejecting semen on that smile tonight.
Click to expand...



That shows you the kind of human beings they are.

All is hunky dory in the world, not a problem


----------



## Marianne

Marianne said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sympathies to the families,some are about to have the worst day of their lives. I'm listening to a tearful mother still looking for her daughter. Her daughters friend was found in the hospital but they still haven't found her daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the friend named Adam? And her name is Olivia? I saw it on twitter. People are retweeting it and hoping to find her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The girls name is Olivia, her mother was on BBC. Still haven't found her. As a mother I can't imagine her agony right now but it must be absolute hell.
Click to expand...


Update: As you might have already suspected Olivia Campbell is among the dead. My sympathies to her family. 

Olivia Campbell Found Dead: Tribute to the Manchester Bombing Victim


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tipsycatlover said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
Click to expand...

That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.

Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.

I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.

Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Etherion said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac

DigitalDrifter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...

Interesting... perhaps you can teach me?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Etherion said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... perhaps you can teach me?
Click to expand...


Sure, I'll give you a broom handle. The rest, you can figure out yourself.


----------



## TemplarKormac

DigitalDrifter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting... perhaps you can teach me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, I'll give you a broom handle. The rest, you can figure out yourself.
Click to expand...

So, you have experience in that area?


----------



## depotoo

11,774 Terror Attacks Worldwide in 2015; 28,328 Deaths Due to Terror Attacks

List of Islamic Terror Attacks 2016
List of Islamic Terror Attacks 2017




Etherion said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Why do I keep getting paged here? Unless you need abject lessons in headshotting terrorists, I don't care.


----------



## TemplarKormac

depotoo said:


> 11,774 Terror Attacks Worldwide in 2015; 28,328 Deaths Due to Terror Attacks
> 
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks 2016
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.


----------



## Old Yeller

Issa said:


> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.




It is going to be hard to bring you up to speed on anything.  Japan had two cities Nuked (after they got way out of line).

Sadaam had the entire UN and about 17 countries kick his rear end when he tried to take over Kuwait.  Then many years later he kept "acting up".  Would not comply with all the agreements he signed up for.  So he got his arse handed to him again.

NK had a war with SK,  USA helped SK survive.  Singapore and NewZealand are not murdering 100s' of Civilians for 50 years.   Face it,  rotton muslim bastard cause most of worlds problem because they hate JEWs.

You are too far gone to be here.  I am not even very educated on history or World events and I could destroy you.


----------



## Old Yeller

Etherion said:


> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.



If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.  
A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).


----------



## TemplarKormac

Old Yeller said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
Click to expand...

So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?

Not sure I follow the logic here...


----------



## depotoo

You do the math. There is a percentage of radical Islamists that will take out as many as they can in one fell swoop.  Even if a 1/2% of billions want to, well, you do the math.  Do you have any idea how many plots are fortunately discovered in time?  What if they hadn't been?  In the US alone  in 2015, the FBI was investigating over 900 different potential terror plots right here, in all 50 states.  If they had been successful, that could be 1.5 terrorist attacks per state per month.  Over 9,500 immigrants had their visas revoked over terrorist activity,  their whereabouts in the U.S. unknown.  How many plots have gone undiscovered.  One thing we know, they are patient and will sometimes take years before they attempt to carry one out.  And they are great scooting under the radar.  Last night is a prime example.


And if you believe that even the moderates do not have the desire to rule the world, or take out gays, you are wrong.  Ask Sunni man that posts on this board.  Or just go read his posts.  He lives here, was born here, but feels the same way. 



Etherion said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11,774 Terror Attacks Worldwide in 2015; 28,328 Deaths Due to Terror Attacks
> 
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks 2016
> List of Islamic Terror Attacks 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
Click to expand...


----------



## EvilCat Breath

We need a new Crusades, a world wide Crusades to drive the muzz back to their own land even if they are sent with a greatly reduced population.


----------



## Old Yeller

Etherion said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?
> 
> Not sure I follow the logic here...
Click to expand...



yep.  let me know when Westboro Babtist is cutting heads of babies and tossing fags off rooftops or blowing holes in airliners or driving Trucks over Vacationers.  Every day across the Globe for 50 years in modern times you can wake up and see what Radical Islam has done to maim and kill for what reason?  I forgot? Kill the Infidel?


----------



## depotoo

Speaking of gays, 2 were just caned in Indonesia-
Gay couple publicly caned in Indonesia

Gay men caned 85 times under Sharia laws in Indonesia | Daily Mail Online







Old Yeller said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?
> 
> Not sure I follow the logic here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  let me know when Westboro Babtist is cutting heads of babies and tossing fags off rooftops or blowing holes in airliners or driving Trucks over Vacationers.  Every day across the Globe for 50 years in modern times you can wake up and see what Radical Islam has done to maim and kill for what reason?  I forgot? Kill the Infidel?
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.



Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002? 

Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive. 

You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence. 

Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.

Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.  
List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia

Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.


----------



## depotoo

And that list is far from complete.  They are selective in what they post.





Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Old Yeller said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?
> 
> Not sure I follow the logic here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  let me know when Westboro Babtist is cutting heads of babies and tossing fags off rooftops or blowing holes in airliners or driving Trucks over Vacationers.  Every day across the Globe for 50 years in modern times you can wake up and see what Radical Islam has done to maim and kill for what reason?  I forgot? Kill the Infidel?
Click to expand...


How foolish.

Well then I guess you don't get as mad when they protest a soldier's funeral then.

I was a child on 9/11, and I watched the TV in horror as men who twisted the precepts of their religion killed 3000 people. Unlike you  I know there's a different interpretation between them and the rest of their faith, just like there's a difference between Christians and other radical elements of Chrstianity.

But hey who am I kidding.


----------



## Papageorgio

depotoo said:


> And that list is far from complete.  They are selective in what they post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It is repulsive that it is done and I respect Muslims that actually condemn such actions, however these Muslim's that pretend to condemn the violence yet will make an excuse are vile, repulsive and disgusting. They aren't peaceful, they are enabling more violence.


----------



## Papageorgio

Etherion said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?
> 
> Not sure I follow the logic here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  let me know when Westboro Babtist is cutting heads of babies and tossing fags off rooftops or blowing holes in airliners or driving Trucks over Vacationers.  Every day across the Globe for 50 years in modern times you can wake up and see what Radical Islam has done to maim and kill for what reason?  I forgot? Kill the Infidel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How foolish.
> 
> Well then I guess you don't get as mad when they protest a soldier's funeral then.
> 
> I was a child on 9/11, and I watched the TV in horror as men who twisted the precepts of their religion killed 3000 people. Unlike you  I know there's a different interpretation between them and the rest of their faith, just like there's a difference between Christians and other radical elements of Chrstianity.
> 
> But hey who am I kidding.
Click to expand...


Then the "peaceful" Muslims need to condemn the violence and then not add an excuse like many do. That is repulsive and hypocritical.


----------



## depotoo

Ask any practicing Muslim of their feelings of gays and what should happen to them.  If they are honest they will respond the same as this-
Chechnya opens world first concentration camp for homosexuals   campaigners say gay men are beaten
April 10, 2017

Offline
*Sunni ManDiamond Member*
Joined:
Aug 14, 2008
Messages:
42,281
Thanks Received:
5,812
Trophy Points:
1,860
Location:
Patriotic American Muslim
Ratings:
+17,191

↑Mind Wars-
Chechyna has opened the first concentration camp for homosexuals since Hitler, where campaigners say gay men are being tortured with electric shocks and beaten to death.
It comes after it was claimed 100 gay men had been detained and three killed in Chechnya last week.
*
Sunni man-
I fail to see the problem?? ...  

Sunni man claims to be a moderate

He also says this-
http:
↑jake star key said:
But as long as Muslims live in America, the live by our laws.
Sunni man said:
That will change by the end of this century. ...   ..  

//www.usmessageboard.com/threads/ny-times-bans-the-term-female-genital-mutilation-to-appease-female-genital-mutilators.589497/page-3#post-17106731*


Not going to take the time to find his other post regarding his comment on their plan is to procreate until they can take over here as well as elsewhere.


Etherion said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?
> 
> Not sure I follow the logic here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  let me know when Westboro Babtist is cutting heads of babies and tossing fags off rooftops or blowing holes in airliners or driving Trucks over Vacationers.  Every day across the Globe for 50 years in modern times you can wake up and see what Radical Islam has done to maim and kill for what reason?  I forgot? Kill the Infidel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How foolish.
> 
> Well then I guess you don't get as mad when they protest a soldier's funeral then.
> 
> I was a child on 9/11, and I watched the TV in horror as men who twisted the precepts of their religion killed 3000 people. Unlike you  I know there's a different interpretation between them and the rest of their faith, just like there's a difference between Christians and other radical elements of Chrstianity.
> 
> But hey who am I kidding.
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

The most important issue is not "they are not all like that" 
Most important is they are the ones doing it


----------



## Death Angel

Etherion said:


> and I watched the TV in horror as men who twisted the precepts of their religion killed 3000 people.


Can you tell us how they twisted Mohammed's religion?


----------



## Death Angel

depotoo said:


> *Sunni man-
> I fail to see the problem??* ...
> 
> Sunni man claims to be a moderate


Do you not get humor?

But, In all seriousness, if you're a Christian, Jesus Christ Himself tells us the fate of the unrepentant homosexual.

This life has rules. The governments of Man may not enforce Nature's Laws, but a day of reckoning is coming, and our "tolerance" of perversion is not helping them. Sunni man is not wrong on this, but those infected with liberal tolerance are.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Papageorgio said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?
> 
> Not sure I follow the logic here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep.  let me know when Westboro Babtist is cutting heads of babies and tossing fags off rooftops or blowing holes in airliners or driving Trucks over Vacationers.  Every day across the Globe for 50 years in modern times you can wake up and see what Radical Islam has done to maim and kill for what reason?  I forgot? Kill the Infidel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How foolish.
> 
> Well then I guess you don't get as mad when they protest a soldier's funeral then.
> 
> I was a child on 9/11, and I watched the TV in horror as men who twisted the precepts of their religion killed 3000 people. Unlike you  I know there's a different interpretation between them and the rest of their faith, just like there's a difference between Christians and other radical elements of Chrstianity.
> 
> But hey who am I kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then the "peaceful" Muslims need to condemn the violence and then not add an excuse like many do. That is repulsive and hypocritical.
Click to expand...


That I can agree with.


----------



## Death Angel

Etherion said:


> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math


No there aren't


----------



## depotoo

It wasn't humor.  Read his later responses.





Death Angel said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Sunni man-
> I fail to see the problem??* ...
> 
> Sunni man claims to be a moderate
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not get humor?
> 
> But, In all seriousness, if you're a Christian, Jesus Christ Himself tells us the fate of the unrepentant homosexual.
> 
> This life has rules. The governments of Man may not enforce Nature's Laws, but a day of reckoning is coming, and our "tolerance" of perversion is not helping them. Sunni man is not wrong on this, but those infected with liberal tolerance are.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Death Angel said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math
> 
> 
> 
> No there aren't
Click to expand...

The Future of World Religions: Population Growth Projections, 2010-2050


----------



## depotoo

There are-

While the world’s population is projected to grow 32% in the coming decades, the number of Muslims is expected to increase by 70% – from 1.8 billion in 2015 to nearly 3 billion in 2060. In 2015, Muslims made up 24.1% of the global population. Forty-five years later, they are expected to make up more than three-in-ten of the world’s people (31.1%).

.





Death Angel said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math
> 
> 
> 
> No there aren't
Click to expand...


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Esmeralda said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 5% of 1.6 billion muslims is 80 million.
> Larger than any army in the world.
> Way more than all of the Catholics in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who says the terrorists represent five percent of all Muslims?  A non-verifiable stat if there ever was one.
Click to expand...

That's the number apologists use. It's likely way more.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Issa said:


> OK no problem.
> 
> Iraq invasion? Afghanistan? LYBIA, Palestine, Syria?
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Those are all reactions to what's been going on for decades. You're duped.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Issa said:


> Even Trump, said it few scones ago....Islam and Muslims are innocent from this barbaric acts. If 1.5 billion were terrorists I think we won't be alive and this earth as we know it won't have life. Because somewhere in this world a Muslim country does have nuclear weapons and if they are what you call them to be they can just blow up this planet and go meet their virgins.
> In other words don't put everyone in the same basket, it makes you look stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 5% of 1.6 billion muslims is 80 million.
> Larger than any army in the world.
> Way more than all of the Catholics in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You didn't even respond to my post, terrorist.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

irosie91 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how close?     Josef Goebbels and his faithful wife  Magda were church going adherent catholics
> in good standing-------observant of CANON law as elaborated by  JUSTINIAN   (grandson of
> Emperor of the first Reich--CONSTANTINE)
Click to expand...

And they murdered in the name of Catholicism?
Your rationalizing makes you a terrorist.


----------



## irosie91

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how close?     Josef Goebbels and his faithful wife  Magda were church going adherent catholics
> in good standing-------observant of CANON law as elaborated by  JUSTINIAN   (grandson of
> Emperor of the first Reich--CONSTANTINE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they murdered in the name of Catholicism?
> Your rationalizing makes you a terrorist.
Click to expand...


Goebbels and Magda????      In fact,   yes.     Learn something about them.    I am
not suggesting that ADOLF  (also a baptized catholic, did so-----but Magda and Josef
were highly INFLUENCED  by catholic dogma)     As to Constantine and Justinian----they,
certainly,  did,     as did  RICHARD THE LION HEARTED


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

irosie91 said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how close?     Josef Goebbels and his faithful wife  Magda were church going adherent catholics
> in good standing-------observant of CANON law as elaborated by  JUSTINIAN   (grandson of
> Emperor of the first Reich--CONSTANTINE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they murdered in the name of Catholicism?
> Your rationalizing makes you a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goebbels and Magda????      In fact,   yes.     Learn something about them.    I am
> not suggesting that ADOLF  (also a baptized catholic, did so-----but Magda and Josef
> were highly INFLUENCED  by catholic dogma)     As to Constantine and Justinian----they,
> certainly,  did,     as did  RICHARD THE LION HEARTED
Click to expand...

You're suggesting the holocaust was done in the name of Catholicism. What's more, Christians in the world reacted and defeated the Nazis. Comprehensively and without delay.
Stop trying to rationalize. It makes you a muslim terrorism abettor.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dr Grump said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just watched the PM make the usual statements about how the terrorists will never win, how they'll never divide us, yada yada.
> Meanwhile they'll keep letting more Muslims in, and their culture will continue to be watered down until it's gone altogether.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Horseshit. More chicken little BS..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would be bummer if they say that bomber was on some watch list...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are saying that he was known to them.
Click to expand...


So it's slap to the faces of victims and their families. How to explain to them and to us that they know about bomber and still lost all those lives?


----------



## Ame®icano

DigitalDrifter said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I would bet my last dollar, this person (s), all home grown, born there and with the Brexit tone, rednecks hating, somebody had just had enough*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like you bet last time when you claimed you'd leave USMB if the terrorist turned out to be a Muslim.
> Well it obviously turned out to be a Muslim, and yet here you are.
Click to expand...


Someone hand him a dollar, please. Collecting $0.02 per post from CTR would take forever.


----------



## depotoo

This is the about the daughter Olivia, whose mother was so frantic over.  Not good news-
Olivia Campbell, a fifteen-year-old, was killed in the Manchester terror attack, her mother said on Tuesday night.

Manchester attack: Olivia Campbell confirmed dead by mother


----------



## Dr Grump

Ame®icano said:


> So it's slap to the faces of victims and their families. How to explain to them and to us that they know about bomber and still lost all those lives?



Depends on how he was known to them. Police and intelligence agencies touch base and know loads of dodgy characters. Most of them innocent. If this guy said "I'm gonna go and set off a bomb at the Ariana Grande concert" then yeah, they fucked up. However, if they saw some email traffic that said something along the lines of "I can see why ISIS do what they do"... then that's hardly anything to be arrested about. it's called free speech. It'll come down to how they knew him.


----------



## Esmeralda

irosie91 said:


> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you blabbering about?  Blasphemy?  Muslims are literally blowing kids up and you're here whining about Judaism and Christianity and claiming everyone else is just as bad.
> 
> You're obviously one of the ones that wants to just keep your head firmly planted in the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah       but they are not ALL doing that-------some are home, beating their wives and others are
> out--------raping kaffirin.....    and other are yelling   "ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM"   in the
> mosques.     *STOP PILIING THEM ALL IN ONE BASKET!!!!!*
Click to expand...

God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.


----------



## Esmeralda

DigitalDrifter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you did not answer the question.  -----you just tossed out platitudes.     Donald Trump and his ENTIRE entourage learned  just as much about islam as have you by having lunch with members of the royal family of Saudi Arabia last Saturday.      I asked a very simple question.    "Do you think that Richard
> the lion-hearted   HIJACKED  Christianity"?     I will help you to understand the question----think of his
> activities in the  CRUSADES
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly how the fuck are you going to learn about "islam" [sic] by having lunch with the Saudi royal family?
> Or having lunch with anybody?
> 
> Is that the standard for knowledge on your planet?  Really?
> 
> No wonder this thread is so fucked up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, no wonder. Maybe you should leave so we can discuss this with _*reasonable people*_ who don't live in denial, and who don't have their fucking head in the sand.
Click to expand...

LMAO  You think you and your ilk are reasonable.  Too funny.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah       but they are not ALL doing that-------some are home, beating their wives and others are
> out--------raping kaffirin.....    and other are yelling   "ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM"   in the
> mosques.     *STOP PILIING THEM ALL IN ONE BASKET!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
Click to expand...

No, that would be worshipers of Allah.


----------



## Esmeralda

Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
Click to expand...

How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?


----------



## Meathead

Esmeralda said:


> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.


Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!

Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
Click to expand...


How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?

This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly:

Katy Hopkins is controversial. In fact, one is tainted merely by reading her.

I agree with a lot of this. Particularly concerning our weasly politicians and their platitudes.

Katie Hopkins on Ariana Grande gig attack in Manchester | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Issa

Of course we condemn and we fight them we give intelligence and warn authorities and we report suspicious ones.
In fact US gets lot of its intelligence from Muslims and Muslim translators and Muslim countries intelligence agencies.
You hear it all the time but you decise to ignore it.
Last example the Paris attack it was the Moroccan intelligence that found the culprits and the French were thankful to their Moroccan counterpart.

There is state terror, when the west decide to change regimes and create havoc and safe heavens for terrorists I don't see you doing anything about that too.



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Stephen Jones and Chris





was sleeping near the concert hall in Manchester when the "boom" of the suicide bombing woke him up. Chris Parker was in the round. Without waiting, these two homeless people rushed to help, and became heroes on social networks.
'We had to pull nails out of children's faces': Steve, a homeless man who was sleeping near Manchester Arena, rushed to help young victims
But "it is the cries that I can not forget and the smell ... I do not like to say it but it smelled burnt flesh".
"We hardly slept the night because of what we saw," said Stephen Jones, referring to the "lifeless bodies" of children lying on the floor and surrounded by their "hysterical" mothers, .
The youngest identified victim was eight years old.
"It was children, many children with blood everywhere and shouting and crying," ITV, Stephen Jones, said on Tuesday, the 35-year-old SDF with an emaciated face, with a mustache and a small goat.
"We had to remove nails from their arms and even from the face of a little girl," added this former mason, homeless for more than a year.
"It is not because I am homeless that I have no heart," he said, assuring: "they needed help", "it is just the instinct of 'Go to help'.
"I heard a boom and a second after I saw a white flash and then smoke and I heard shouting," said the British Press Association agency Chris Parker, 33, on the edge tears.
"It stuck me to the ground and then I got up and instead of running away, my instinct urged me to run and try to help," he said, describing "lying people By land everywhere ".
"I saw a little girl ... she had no more legs, I wrapped her in a T-shirt and I asked her where your mom and daddy are." She replied: + my Dad is at work and my mom is up there ".
'She's dead in my arms'
Chris Parker, who has slept in the streets of Manchester for nearly a year, regularly visits the concert hall to do the sleeve.

Sad, he also said he tried to comfort a woman who eventually succumbed to her injuries: "She died in my arms. She was in her sixties and told me that she had come with her family" .
"There were nuts and bolts all over the ground. Some people had holes in the back," he said.
But "it is the cries that I can not forget and the smell ... I do not like to say it but it smelled burnt flesh".
"We hardly slept the night because of what we saw," said Stephen Jones, referring to the "lifeless bodies" of children lying on the floor and surrounded by their "hysterical" mothers, .
The youngest identified victim was eight years old.
The suicide bombing, claimed by the Islamic State group and killed 22 people and wounded 59, took place on Monday at 10:30 pm (2130 GMT) after a concert by US pop singer Ariana Grande.
Collects were launched on the internet and had Tuesday night more than 9,400 pounds (10,890 euros) for Stephen Jones and more than 10,000 pounds (11,600 euros) for Chris.
Michael Johns, who originated the collection for Chris without knowing it, explains on the site that it is necessary to help "one of the most vulnerable people in our society who has shown a lot of altruism And courage ".

Attentat de Manchester : Stephen et Chris, les deux héros sans-abri


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
Click to expand...

So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.


----------



## theHawk

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
Click to expand...


There is no double standard.  We are against and condemn mass shootings in the US and anywhere else.  We are for locking up criminals so they don't go on rampages.  We are for locking up the mentally ill that pose a danger to society.  And we are for banning Muslims from our society, for the same exact reasons, they are too dangerous to be trusted.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
Click to expand...


That post  was full of nothing. Maybe a bit of subjective hot air.


----------



## Issa

Well tough luck Mr bigot majority of people including government know very well that not all Muslims are dangerous. 
Here in the US , stats show they are one of the most achieving people. You probably never met a Muslim and you live deep in the south in some trailer and you fly the confederate flag.


theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no double standard.  We are against and condemn mass shootings in the US and anywhere else.  We are for locking up criminals so they don't go on rampages.  We are for locking up the mentally ill that pose a danger to society.  And we are for banning Muslims from our society, for the same exact reasons, they are too dangerous to be trusted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.


If you read the Quran and believe, yes you most certainly are taught to hate and kill.


----------



## Mindful

Who is she talking to, Mr Bigot?

You or me?

Do you live in a trailer? lol.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> 
> 
> 
> If you read the Quran and believe, yes you most certainly are taught to hate and kill.
> 
> View attachment 128511
Click to expand...


I've had to turn off the TV, Tilly.

All this sickly eulogising. I can't stand it.

It's giving too much importance to the creature who perpetrated the foul act. 

Five thousand troops on the streets? Because of HIM?

He was already known by the police. And by the French and the Americans.

So why did this happen?


----------



## theHawk

Issa said:


> Well tough luck Mr bigot majority of people including government know very well that not all Muslims are dangerous.
> Here in the US , stats show they are one of the most achieving people. You probably never met a Muslim and you live deep in the south in some trailer and you fly the confederate flag.
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no double standard.  We are against and condemn mass shootings in the US and anywhere else.  We are for locking up criminals so they don't go on rampages.  We are for locking up the mentally ill that pose a danger to society.  And we are for banning Muslims from our society, for the same exact reasons, they are too dangerous to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I never said all were dangerous.  But until you can come up with a way to weed out the bad ones, they should all be banned.

Closest I ever lived to the south was San Antonio, which is more like Mexico.  I live in Germany currently, so I get to see plenty of Muslims and hear the horror stories of people having to deal with them.


----------



## theHawk

Mindful said:


> He was already known by the police. And by the French and the Americans.
> 
> *So why did this happen?*



Because Western governments have been high jacked by the pro-globalist, pro-multiculturalist progressives.  This is all happening by design.


----------



## Mindful

theHawk said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well tough luck Mr bigot majority of people including government know very well that not all Muslims are dangerous.
> Here in the US , stats show they are one of the most achieving people. You probably never met a Muslim and you live deep in the south in some trailer and you fly the confederate flag.
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no double standard.  We are against and condemn mass shootings in the US and anywhere else.  We are for locking up criminals so they don't go on rampages.  We are for locking up the mentally ill that pose a danger to society.  And we are for banning Muslims from our society, for the same exact reasons, they are too dangerous to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said all were dangerous.  But until you can come up with a way to weed out the bad ones, they should all be banned.
> 
> Closest I ever lived to the south was San Antonio, which is more like Mexico.  I live in Germany currently, so I get to see plenty of Muslims and hear the horror stories of people having to deal with them.
Click to expand...


You lived in San Antonio?


----------



## theHawk

Mindful said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well tough luck Mr bigot majority of people including government know very well that not all Muslims are dangerous.
> Here in the US , stats show they are one of the most achieving people. You probably never met a Muslim and you live deep in the south in some trailer and you fly the confederate flag.
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no double standard.  We are against and condemn mass shootings in the US and anywhere else.  We are for locking up criminals so they don't go on rampages.  We are for locking up the mentally ill that pose a danger to society.  And we are for banning Muslims from our society, for the same exact reasons, they are too dangerous to be trusted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said all were dangerous.  But until you can come up with a way to weed out the bad ones, they should all be banned.
> 
> Closest I ever lived to the south was San Antonio, which is more like Mexico.  I live in Germany currently, so I get to see plenty of Muslims and hear the horror stories of people having to deal with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You lived in San Antonio?
Click to expand...


Yup.


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah       but they are not ALL doing that-------some are home, beating their wives and others are
> out--------raping kaffirin.....    and other are yelling   "ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM"   in the
> mosques.     *STOP PILIING THEM ALL IN ONE BASKET!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
Click to expand...


Esmeralda's BRILLIANT COMMENT  number four


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Of course we condemn and we fight them we give intelligence and warn authorities and we report suspicious ones.
> In fact US gets lot of its intelligence from Muslims and Muslim translators and Muslim countries intelligence agencies.
> You hear it all the time but you decise to ignore it.
> Last example the Paris attack it was the Moroccan intelligence that found the culprits and the French were thankful to their Moroccan counterpart.
> 
> There is state terror, when the west decide to change regimes and create havoc and safe heavens for terrorists I don't see you doing anything about that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You condemn and then you qualify it, just like you just did in your post. So, you don't really condemn, you justify their actions. It not all Muslims that do that, but you do. You do it every time. So your BS doesn't help your claims.

There are tons of Muslims that are peaceful, that condemn evil, you just aren't one of them. You are part of the problem, you in your double speak are evil, and you are nothing about peace. 

The Westboro group is a fringe group, you won't find me defending them, I will defend their right to free speech and free expression but they and their message is vile, they are confrontational, they have no love or peace in their message, they show no respect for people, it is a terrible group and if we never hear from them, it would be a good thing.

A few pretend Christians killed abortionist, they are wrong and need to be put to death, though I hate abortions, there is no place in society and violence, a life for a life is ungodly. God makes the judgement, not some radical braindead moron who thinks they are above the law. 

Keep playing your silly game and pretending you are peaceful, you are not. I am sure there are many Muslim that really are concerned, loving, peaceful and believe these terrorist are bringing a bad name to Allah, you just aren't one of them.


----------



## Papageorgio

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
Click to expand...


Who is we? Are you not an American? I thought you were a US citizen, which make you an American. However, you speak of "Americans" "our country", interesting.


----------



## depotoo

There are many here, pretending to be American but they eventually give themselves away.  Usually on a subject that is emotionally charged.





Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is we? Are you not an American? I thought you were a US citizen, which make you an American. However, you speak of "Americans" "our country", interesting.
Click to expand...


----------



## theHawk

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is we? Are you not an American? I thought you were a US citizen, which make you an American. However, you speak of "Americans" "our country", interesting.
Click to expand...


She lives in Islamabad or some shit.


----------



## Ame®icano

Dr Grump said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's slap to the faces of victims and their families. How to explain to them and to us that they know about bomber and still lost all those lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how he was known to them. Police and intelligence agencies touch base and know loads of dodgy characters. Most of them innocent. If this guy said "I'm gonna go and set off a bomb at the Ariana Grande concert" then yeah, they fucked up. However, if they saw some email traffic that said something along the lines of "I can see why ISIS do what they do"... then that's hardly anything to be arrested about. it's called free speech. It'll come down to how they knew him.
Click to expand...


Definition of the free speech in UK is not the same as we have in US.


----------



## basquebromance

How about this, as a start: For every new terror attack, we deport one Ninth Circuit judge?


----------



## Marianne

Manchester attack: Who were the victims? - BBC News


----------



## depotoo

Just heard the authorities said he did not do it alone.


----------



## Papageorgio

Ame®icano said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's slap to the faces of victims and their families. How to explain to them and to us that they know about bomber and still lost all those lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how he was known to them. Police and intelligence agencies touch base and know loads of dodgy characters. Most of them innocent. If this guy said "I'm gonna go and set off a bomb at the Ariana Grande concert" then yeah, they fucked up. However, if they saw some email traffic that said something along the lines of "I can see why ISIS do what they do"... then that's hardly anything to be arrested about. it's called free speech. It'll come down to how they knew him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definition of the free speech in UK is not the same as we have in US.
Click to expand...


My son works in the UK and he laughs at what they call free speech. You can say whatever you want as long as it doesn't offend anyone.


----------



## Papageorgio

depotoo said:


> There are many here, pretending to be American but they eventually give themselves away.  Usually on a subject that is emotionally charged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is we? Are you not an American? I thought you were a US citizen, which make you an American. However, you speak of "Americans" "our country", interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


She claims she works in some country and she hasn't lived in the US for decades and claims to be a US citizen and pretends she is all enlightened because she lives else where (typical liberal know it all) then she posts this crap. The women is off her rocker, bless her heart.


----------



## Mindful

Papageorgio said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's slap to the faces of victims and their families. How to explain to them and to us that they know about bomber and still lost all those lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how he was known to them. Police and intelligence agencies touch base and know loads of dodgy characters. Most of them innocent. If this guy said "I'm gonna go and set off a bomb at the Ariana Grande concert" then yeah, they fucked up. However, if they saw some email traffic that said something along the lines of "I can see why ISIS do what they do"... then that's hardly anything to be arrested about. it's called free speech. It'll come down to how they knew him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definition of the free speech in UK is not the same as we have in US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My son works in the UK and he laughs at what they call free speech. You can say whatever you want as long as it doesn't offend anyone.
Click to expand...


I suppose there is some truth to that. Look at what is happening to Katie Hopkins just lately.


----------



## Mindful

depotoo said:


> Just heard the authorities said he did not do it alone.



I'm wondering why the US was able to leak the information on the bomber's identity before the British.

The whole thing is beginning to sound weird.


----------



## depotoo

Some British reporter did.  The authorities were pissed.  They were hoping to sweep in and get some people first.





Mindful said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just heard the authorities said he did not do it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering why the US was able to leak the information on the bomber's identity before the British.
> 
> The whole thing is beginning to sound weird.
Click to expand...


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Esmeralda said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ninja007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you are so fucking stupid it hurts. There are hundreds of violent texts about killing all non muslims in the koran. Have you seen Europe lately? They are taking over you stupid fuck- praying in the streets, killing, beheading, suicide bombing. ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah       but they are not ALL doing that-------some are home, beating their wives and others are
> out--------raping kaffirin.....    and other are yelling   "ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAAM"   in the
> mosques.     *STOP PILIING THEM ALL IN ONE BASKET!!!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
Click to expand...


Speaking of the devil......


----------



## Mindful

They were so looking forward to seeing Ariana Grande with their friends or their mums and dads or brothers and sisters. They were so happy as they headed for their homes afterwards – but some of them never made it. A Muslim suicide bomber killed them in the belief that his religion ordained it, that it would speed his journey to paradise, and that this was the kind of thing he and his brethren should carry on doing until the whole world submits to Islam.

Now you’ll note that at no stage was Katie Hopkins – or indeed any other spokesman for conservative causes – involved in the planning or execution of this atrocity. You’ll also be well aware – if you’ve read round the subject – that nothing Katie Hopkins or anyone else says or does is going to stop these things happenings. As Islamic State, the main force behind this wave of violence, make perfectly clear in their literature, they’re going to keep on hating us whatever we do.

*The fact is, even if you were to stop bombing us, imprisoning us, torturing us, vilifying us, and usurping our lands, we would continue to hate you because our primary reason for hating you will not cease to exist until you embrace Islam.* Even if you were to pay jizyah and live under the authority of Islam in humiliation, we would continue to hate you. No doubt, we would stop fighting you then as we would stop fighting any disbelievers who enter into a covenant with us, but we would not stop hating you…The gist of the matter is that there is indeed a rhyme to our terrorism, warfare, ruthlessness, and brutality.

You might have hoped after London, Mumbai, Boston, Paris, Nice, Berlin, and Stockholm that the message would have begun to filter through by now: that we’ve got the watches, but they’ve got the time and that they’re planning on continuing till they’ve won.

So why, every time, without fail, do we get the same achingly predictable response on social media from the useful idiots of the progressive left? Why do they insist on focusing their rage on people like Katie Hopkins when clearly this has nothing whatsoever to do with people like Katie Hopkins?

DELINGPOLE: How Social Media's Useful Idiots Responded to the Manchester Suicide Bomb - Breitbart


----------



## Eloy

Mindful said:


> They were so looking forward to seeing Ariana Grande with their friends or their mums and dads or brothers and sisters. They were so happy as they headed for their homes afterwards – but some of them never made it. A Muslim suicide bomber killed them in the belief that his religion ordained it, that it would speed his journey to paradise, and that this was the kind of thing he and his brethren should carry on doing until the whole world submits to Islam.
> 
> Now you’ll note that at no stage was Katie Hopkins – or indeed any other spokesman for conservative causes – involved in the planning or execution of this atrocity. You’ll also be well aware – if you’ve read round the subject – that nothing Katie Hopkins or anyone else says or does is going to stop these things happenings. As Islamic State, the main force behind this wave of violence, make perfectly clear in their literature, they’re going to keep on hating us whatever we do.
> 
> *The fact is, even if you were to stop bombing us, imprisoning us, torturing us, vilifying us, and usurping our lands, we would continue to hate you because our primary reason for hating you will not cease to exist until you embrace Islam.* Even if you were to pay jizyah and live under the authority of Islam in humiliation, we would continue to hate you. No doubt, we would stop fighting you then as we would stop fighting any disbelievers who enter into a covenant with us, but we would not stop hating you…The gist of the matter is that there is indeed a rhyme to our terrorism, warfare, ruthlessness, and brutality.
> 
> You might have hoped after London, Mumbai, Boston, Paris, Nice, Berlin, and Stockholm that the message would have begun to filter through by now: that we’ve got the watches, but they’ve got the time and that they’re planning on continuing till they’ve won.
> 
> So why, every time, without fail, do we get the same achingly predictable response on social media from the useful idiots of the progressive left? Why do they insist on focusing their rage on people like Katie Hopkins when clearly this has nothing whatsoever to do with people like Katie Hopkins?
> 
> DELINGPOLE: How Social Media's Useful Idiots Responded to the Manchester Suicide Bomb - Breitbart


Right-wing commentators will use the Manchester atrocity to justify their hate, racism, and poison.


----------



## irosie91

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were so looking forward to seeing Ariana Grande with their friends or their mums and dads or brothers and sisters. They were so happy as they headed for their homes afterwards – but some of them never made it. A Muslim suicide bomber killed them in the belief that his religion ordained it, that it would speed his journey to paradise, and that this was the kind of thing he and his brethren should carry on doing until the whole world submits to Islam.
> 
> Now you’ll note that at no stage was Katie Hopkins – or indeed any other spokesman for conservative causes – involved in the planning or execution of this atrocity. You’ll also be well aware – if you’ve read round the subject – that nothing Katie Hopkins or anyone else says or does is going to stop these things happenings. As Islamic State, the main force behind this wave of violence, make perfectly clear in their literature, they’re going to keep on hating us whatever we do.
> 
> *The fact is, even if you were to stop bombing us, imprisoning us, torturing us, vilifying us, and usurping our lands, we would continue to hate you because our primary reason for hating you will not cease to exist until you embrace Islam.* Even if you were to pay jizyah and live under the authority of Islam in humiliation, we would continue to hate you. No doubt, we would stop fighting you then as we would stop fighting any disbelievers who enter into a covenant with us, but we would not stop hating you…The gist of the matter is that there is indeed a rhyme to our terrorism, warfare, ruthlessness, and brutality.
> 
> You might have hoped after London, Mumbai, Boston, Paris, Nice, Berlin, and Stockholm that the message would have begun to filter through by now: that we’ve got the watches, but they’ve got the time and that they’re planning on continuing till they’ve won.
> 
> So why, every time, without fail, do we get the same achingly predictable response on social media from the useful idiots of the progressive left? Why do they insist on focusing their rage on people like Katie Hopkins when clearly this has nothing whatsoever to do with people like Katie Hopkins?
> 
> DELINGPOLE: How Social Media's Useful Idiots Responded to the Manchester Suicide Bomb - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wing commentators will use the Manchester atrocity to justify their hate, racism, and poison.
Click to expand...


to what  "hate"   "racism"   and  "poison"  do you refer?


----------



## Mindful

Eloy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were so looking forward to seeing Ariana Grande with their friends or their mums and dads or brothers and sisters. They were so happy as they headed for their homes afterwards – but some of them never made it. A Muslim suicide bomber killed them in the belief that his religion ordained it, that it would speed his journey to paradise, and that this was the kind of thing he and his brethren should carry on doing until the whole world submits to Islam.
> 
> Now you’ll note that at no stage was Katie Hopkins – or indeed any other spokesman for conservative causes – involved in the planning or execution of this atrocity. You’ll also be well aware – if you’ve read round the subject – that nothing Katie Hopkins or anyone else says or does is going to stop these things happenings. As Islamic State, the main force behind this wave of violence, make perfectly clear in their literature, they’re going to keep on hating us whatever we do.
> 
> *The fact is, even if you were to stop bombing us, imprisoning us, torturing us, vilifying us, and usurping our lands, we would continue to hate you because our primary reason for hating you will not cease to exist until you embrace Islam.* Even if you were to pay jizyah and live under the authority of Islam in humiliation, we would continue to hate you. No doubt, we would stop fighting you then as we would stop fighting any disbelievers who enter into a covenant with us, but we would not stop hating you…The gist of the matter is that there is indeed a rhyme to our terrorism, warfare, ruthlessness, and brutality.
> 
> You might have hoped after London, Mumbai, Boston, Paris, Nice, Berlin, and Stockholm that the message would have begun to filter through by now: that we’ve got the watches, but they’ve got the time and that they’re planning on continuing till they’ve won.
> 
> So why, every time, without fail, do we get the same achingly predictable response on social media from the useful idiots of the progressive left? Why do they insist on focusing their rage on people like Katie Hopkins when clearly this has nothing whatsoever to do with people like Katie Hopkins?
> 
> DELINGPOLE: How Social Media's Useful Idiots Responded to the Manchester Suicide Bomb - Breitbart
> 
> 
> 
> Right-wing commentators will use the Manchester atrocity to justify their hate, racism, and poison.
Click to expand...


Yawn.


----------



## Old Yeller

Western Countries should BAN islam, burka, mosque, night-shirts, and koran.  Maybe they will all go peacefully back to muslim countries.  If not start forcing them out.

How do you eat an elephant?  one bite at a time. 

I was ready for massive action after Fort Hood.  Enough with these lunatics.


----------



## Coyote

Issa said:


> *Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.*
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.



Exactly.  Yet all the self proclaimed Quran experts who's knowledge was attained post 9-11 will insist differently.

As to the other part - it's not so simple.  You can't excuse terrorism away like that. 

But the more we react to and direct rhetoric against Muslim minorities in our countries who are part of those same communities, whenever something like this happens -- the more we give power to Apocolyptic death cults like ISIS.  Power to recruit.  Power to declare the West is at War with Islam.  Power to exploit divisions.


----------



## Coyote

Old Yeller said:


> Western Countries should BAN islam, burka, mosque, night-shirts, and koran.  Maybe they will all go peacefully back to muslim countries.  If not start forcing them out.
> 
> How do you eat an elephant?  one bite at a time.
> 
> I was ready for massive action after Fort Hood.  Enough with these lunatics.



You would force American citizens out of their own country?  Ban an entire religion?


----------



## Coyote

Etherion said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every Mosque should be raided, nobody knows what is happening in these Mosques, what we do know is that many Imans have preached hatred of the West and preached the honour of what they refer to as Martyrdom or what we call suicide attacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
Click to expand...


Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
Click to expand...


*"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*

We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?

We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.

The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.


----------



## Mindful

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
Click to expand...


As Mark Steyn put it:

ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.


----------



## Issa

Nah you are just a bigot. Millions of Muslims are fom those countries. How many committed a bombing?. 0.001% or 0.00001%?
In the other hand the governments did bomb Iraq, lybia, Afghanistan, Syria ect....
The greed is helping the terrorists spread their hate and recruiting and your bigotry adds to it.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
Click to expand...


Suicide bomber and co-conspirators were what religion again?

This isn't rocket surgery.

"Moderate" Muslims just aren't devout enough to gear up and kill the Kafir.

However, they may kill their own in honor killings even if they don't want to go full jihad.


----------



## Mindful

Issa said:


> Nah you are just a bigot. Millions of Muslims are fom those countries. How many committed a bombing?. 0.001% or 0.00001%?
> In the other hand the governments did bomb Iraq, lybia, Afghanistan, Syria ect....
> The greed is helping the terrorists spread their hate and recruiting and your bigotry adds to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Just heard about body parts flying around during an attack in Jakarta.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
Click to expand...


there are idiots on this board who insist that  Islamic hatred and murder of  "crusaders"  and  "jooos"  and
"hindoos"   got invented because of the internet.    Before Al Gore invented the internet----EVERYONE 
LIVED IN HAPPY PEACE AND JOY.    There is another idiot on this board who insists that muslims never
heard a negative word about  Christians, jooos, or hindoos  -----or Zoroastrians UNTIL  "the west"----
"started bombing muslim countries"?      There is another idiot on this board who insist nobody knows
anything about islam or the Koran until  PROPAGANDA began to flow in cyberspace AFTER  9-11-01


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
Click to expand...


It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.

You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.

There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.

If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
Click to expand...


If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.

Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.

The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.

You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.

You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.

Revenge is a natural human reaction.

Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.

It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> Nah you are just a bigot. Millions of Muslims are fom those countries. How many committed a bombing?. 0.001% or 0.00001%?
> In the other hand the governments did bomb Iraq, lybia, Afghanistan, Syria ect....
> The greed is helping the terrorists spread their hate and recruiting and your bigotry adds to it.
> 
> you are comparing apples and oranges.    There are millions of people in "the west"    How many have
> engaged in terrorist actions against muslim children?
> .


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Suicide bomber and co-conspirators were what religion again?
> 
> This isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> "Moderate" Muslims just aren't devout enough to gear up and kill the Kafir.
> 
> However, they may kill their own in honor killings even if they don't want to go full jihad.
Click to expand...



And the victims, what religion are they?

All religions.

It's not Islam.  It's radicalization and terrorists.  If you use that as an excuse to attack or persecute innocent Muslims, you feed ISIS and you ignore the real problems - fighting radicalization on line, what to do with people who travel to those countries and return, how to continue working with the Muslim communities in order to flush out problems before they manifest in violence.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
Click to expand...


A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.

The problem is Islam.

Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.

That's just ridiculous.

Islam has declared war on the west, it's time the west declared war on them.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
Click to expand...


Kill who?

Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?

You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
Click to expand...


According to who?


----------



## ninja007

Esmerelda- have you seen whats going on in Europe? They are taking over.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> [QUOTE="Marion Morrison, post: 17337879, member:
> 
> 
> And the victims, what religion are they?
> 
> All religions.
> 
> It's not Islam.  It's radicalization and terrorists.  If you use that as an excuse to attack or persecute innocent Muslims, you feed ISIS and you ignore the real problems - fighting radicalization on line, what to do with people who travel to those countries and return, how to continue working with the Muslim communities in order to flush out problems before they manifest in violence.




Do you KNOW?     has there been a breakdown of religions or communities of the children who
died?       I doubt that "ALL RELIGIONS"  were represented proportionately to the various
communities in England.    Why ASSUME that people of ALL RELIGIONS were represented?


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Marion Morrison, post: 17337879, member:
> 
> 
> And the victims, what religion are they?
> 
> All religions.
> 
> It's not Islam.  It's radicalization and terrorists.  If you use that as an excuse to attack or persecute innocent Muslims, you feed ISIS and you ignore the real problems - fighting radicalization on line, what to do with people who travel to those countries and return, how to continue working with the Muslim communities in order to flush out problems before they manifest in violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you KNOW?     has there been a breakdown of religions or communities of the children who
> died?       I doubt that "ALL RELIGIONS"  were represented proportionately to the various
> communities in England.    Why ASSUME that people of ALL RELIGIONS were represented?
Click to expand...


In terms of the victims of these people generally, many religions are represented.

Manchester is a city with many immigrant communities. It's reasonable to assume a mix of people.


----------



## Marion Morrison

NYPD for one:

NYPD designates mosques as terrorism organizations

USA Today:

Mosque that Boston suspects attended has radical ties


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill who?
> 
> Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?
> 
> You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.
Click to expand...


They can't win when they're all dead.

PS: it's "irreparably"


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="Marion Morrison, post: 17337879, member:
> 
> 
> And the victims, what religion are they?
> 
> All religions.
> 
> It's not Islam.  It's radicalization and terrorists.  If you use that as an excuse to attack or persecute innocent Muslims, you feed ISIS and you ignore the real problems - fighting radicalization on line, what to do with people who travel to those countries and return, how to continue working with the Muslim communities in order to flush out problems before they manifest in violence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you KNOW?     has there been a breakdown of religions or communities of the children who
> died?       I doubt that "ALL RELIGIONS"  were represented proportionately to the various
> communities in England.    Why ASSUME that people of ALL RELIGIONS were represented?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In terms of the victims of these people generally, many religions are represented.
> 
> Manchester is a city with many immigrant communities. It's reasonable to assume a mix of people.
Click to expand...



 In the navy we have a dictum        "A S S U M E"        makes an   A S S   out of  U   and   M E


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
Click to expand...


This has nothing to do with Sandy Hook and Adam Lanza.

This is about a religious-political combination called Islam, it's in The Qur'an in many many passages to kill the Infidel, to go into the lands of the Infidel and kill them, that's us WE are the Infidels.

Do you know what Hijrah is? It's Jihad via immigration, it's what Mohammed and his followers did in 622 CE from Mecca to Yathrib, Yathrib they renamed Medina. It was after that that Mohammed ceased being purely a religious leader and became also a political leader and a military leader....this is when Islam ceased to be purely a religion and became a political and military movement also.

It's in The Qur'an that this is what all followers of Mohammed must do to take the lands of the Infidel, to perform Hijrah, Jihad via immigration.

All of these Islamic Terrorists have either come to our Western lands as immigrants themselves or their parents did, so it's Hijrah as instructed in The Qur'an by Mohammed himself.

This is why ALL Muslim immigration to EVERY Western nation should be banned. Period.

The one's already born in the Western nations should be rounded up and deported back to their nation of origin ie. where their parents or grandparents originate from be it Pakistan, Afghanistan, Morocco, Somalia, Algeria etc.

They do not belong, they do not integrate, they have no intention of integrating, they have thrown the wool over some peoples eyes by saying they've integrated, but its all words, by their actions and by the way they live in their own closed communities and ghettoise themselves, this shows they have not integrated and have no intention of doing so.

90% of Leftists are ignorant and clueless, they've got no idea what they're babbling about, they know little about Islam or The Qur'an, they show this every time they begin babbling their foolishness.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> NYPD for one:
> 
> NYPD designates mosques as terrorism organizations
> 
> USA Today:
> 
> Mosque that Boston suspects attended has radical ties




From the NYPD article:
Since the 9/11 attacks, the *NYPD has opened at least a dozen "terrorism enterprise investigations" into mosques*, according to interviews and confidential police documents. The TEI, as it is known, is a police tool intended to help investigate terrorist cells and the like.

A dozen in 12 years....(since article was 2013)

The Boston one mentions two mosques.


Your statement claimed "*A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities."
*
Come on Marion....that isn't a "large percentage by any means".  That's like claiming a large number of anti-abortion activists support violence like bombings.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This has nothing to do with Sandy Hook and Adam Lanza.
> 
> This is about a religious-political combination called Islam, it's in The Qur'an in many many passages to kill the Infidel, to go into the lands of the Infidel and kill them, that's us WE are the Infidels.
> 
> Do you know what Hijrah is? It's Jihad via immigration, it's what Mohammed and his followers did in 622 CE from Mecca to Yathrib, Yathrib they renamed Medina. It was after that that Mohammed ceased being purely a religious leader and became also a political and military leader....this is when Islam ceased to be purely a religion and became a political and military movement also.
> 
> It's in The Qur'an that this is what all followers of Mohammed must do to take the lands of the Infidel, to perform Hijrah, Jihad via immigration.
> 
> All of these Islamic Terrorists have either come to our Western lands as immigrants themselves or their parents did, so it's Hijrah as instructed in The Qur'an by Mohammed himself.
> 
> This is why ALL Muslim immigration to EVERY Western nation should be banned. Period.
> *
> The one's already born in the Western nations should be rounded up and deported back to their nation of origin ie. where their parents or grandparents originate from be it Pakistan, Afghanistan, Morocco, Somalia, Algeria etc.*
> 
> They do not belong, they do not integrate, they have no intention of integrating, they have thrown the wool over some peoples eyes by saying they've integrated, but it;s all words, by their actions and by the way they live in their own closed communities and ghettoise themselves, this shows they have not integrated and have no intention of doing so.
> 
> 90% of Leftists are ignorant and clueless, they've got no idea what they're babbling about, they know little about Islam or The Qur'an, they show this every time they begin babbling their foolishness.
Click to expand...


I totally disagree and fortunately in the US, we protect the civil rights of all our citizens via the Constitution.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill who?
> 
> Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?
> 
> You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't win when they're all dead.
> 
> PS: it's "irreparably"
Click to expand...


Oh don't go all spelling nazi on me .... pttthww.

I wouldn't mind seeing ISIS annhilated, but like cockroaches I doubt it's that easy.  Successfully getting rid of them, in this age of internet and social media, is not going to be easy.  We should not be feeding them or giving them propoganda.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD for one:
> 
> NYPD designates mosques as terrorism organizations
> 
> USA Today:
> 
> Mosque that Boston suspects attended has radical ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the NYPD article:
> Since the 9/11 attacks, the *NYPD has opened at least a dozen "terrorism enterprise investigations" into mosques*, according to interviews and confidential police documents. The TEI, as it is known, is a police tool intended to help investigate terrorist cells and the like.
> 
> A dozen in 12 years....(since article was 2013)
> 
> The Boston one mentions two mosques.
> 
> 
> Your statement claimed "*A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities."
> *
> Come on Marion....that isn't a "large percentage by any means".  That's like claiming a large number of anti-abortion activists support violence like bombings.
Click to expand...


A DOZEN mosques used as terrorist cells found in a study initiated by the NYPD over the past 12
years seems like a  TREMENDOUS number to me.      You expected,  perhaps-----HUNDREDS?.
If   it was determined that  2%   of abortion activists supported BOMBINGS of abortion clinics-----I would
call that  2 %  a  TREMENDOUS   number too.      How many bombings does it take to be called
an ENORMITY???


----------



## ninja007

islam has commited over 30,000 terror attacks since 911!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD for one:
> 
> NYPD designates mosques as terrorism organizations
> 
> USA Today:
> 
> Mosque that Boston suspects attended has radical ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the NYPD article:
> Since the 9/11 attacks, the *NYPD has opened at least a dozen "terrorism enterprise investigations" into mosques*, according to interviews and confidential police documents. The TEI, as it is known, is a police tool intended to help investigate terrorist cells and the like.
> 
> A dozen in 12 years....(since article was 2013)
> 
> The Boston one mentions two mosques.
> 
> 
> Your statement claimed "*A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities."
> *
> Come on Marion....that isn't a "large percentage by any means".  That's like claiming a large number of anti-abortion activists support violence like bombings.
Click to expand...


How many have been investigated? Hmm?

Not so many in the US, but the findings in other countries are that the mosques breed terrorism.

Tunisia to shutter 80 mosques after terror attack

France Is Scrambling To Close 160 Questionable Mosques

Hamas Using Mosques as Front for Terrorism


----------



## Tilly

ninja007 said:


> islam has commited over 30,000 terror attacks since 911!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In this past April alone there were close to 200 POS ISLAMIST TERRORIST attacks - just April.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill who?
> 
> Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?
> 
> You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't win when they're all dead.
> 
> PS: it's "irreparably"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh don't go all spelling nazi on me .... pttthww.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing ISIS annhilated, but like cockroaches I doubt it's that easy.  Successfully getting rid of them, in this age of internet and social media, is not going to be easy.  We should not be feeding them or giving them propoganda.
Click to expand...


I wasn't, you generally make less errors than MSM journalists so it stuck out.  ^Disregarding that.

We should be killing ISIS. No quarter. I'm over it, also over leftist ISIS apologists.


----------



## Tilly

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD for one:
> 
> NYPD designates mosques as terrorism organizations
> 
> USA Today:
> 
> Mosque that Boston suspects attended has radical ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the NYPD article:
> Since the 9/11 attacks, the *NYPD has opened at least a dozen "terrorism enterprise investigations" into mosques*, according to interviews and confidential police documents. The TEI, as it is known, is a police tool intended to help investigate terrorist cells and the like.
> 
> A dozen in 12 years....(since article was 2013)
> 
> The Boston one mentions two mosques.
> 
> 
> Your statement claimed "*A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities."
> *
> Come on Marion....that isn't a "large percentage by any means".  That's like claiming a large number of anti-abortion activists support violence like bombings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have been investigated? Hmm?
> 
> Not so many in the US, but the findings in other countries are that the mosques breed terrorism.
> 
> Tunisia to shutter 80 mosques after terror attack
> 
> France Is Scrambling To Close 160 Questionable Mosques
> 
> Hamas Using Mosques as Front for Terrorism
Click to expand...

In the UK we had a documentary called Undercover Mosque which revealed even those mosques not directly involved in active terrorism were preaching death to homosexuals and preaching and disseminating hate literature and hate sermons. Where there are mosques there will be plotting terrorist acts and preaching hatred, sometimes even weapons caches. 
As Erdogan liked to quote: 



 

Even when from their own mouths, leftards won't listen.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Off Topic but Erdogan is not a true ally.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill who?
> 
> Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?
> 
> You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't win when they're all dead.
> 
> PS: it's "irreparably"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh don't go all spelling nazi on me .... pttthww.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing ISIS annhilated, but like cockroaches I doubt it's that easy.  Successfully getting rid of them, in this age of internet and social media, is not going to be easy.  We should not be feeding them or giving them propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wasn't, you generally make less errors than MSM journalists so it stuck out.  ^Disregarding that.
> 
> We should be killing ISIS. No quarter. I'm over it, also over leftist ISIS apologists.
Click to expand...


  I'm usually one of the worst spellers on the board...

I know of no ISIS apologists.   I agree, we should be killing ISIS,


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill who?
> 
> Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?
> 
> You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't win when they're all dead.
> 
> PS: it's "irreparably"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh don't go all spelling nazi on me .... pttthww.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing ISIS annhilated, but like cockroaches I doubt it's that easy.  Successfully getting rid of them, in this age of internet and social media, is not going to be easy.  We should not be feeding them or giving them propoganda.
Click to expand...


I do not accept the notion that ISIS depends on being "FED"  by  "THE WEST"       The concept of  CALIPHATE  was not invented recently.     It precedes the invention of the USA by more than 1000 years.  
I heard about it as a NOBLE CAUSE from muslims LONG BEFORE  9-11-01.     The MUGHAL EMPIRE
was a caliphate.     For fun----talk to some Pakistani about it and be prepared to hear about its 
INFINITE BEAUTY


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
Click to expand...


There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?

Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.

Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD for one:
> 
> NYPD designates mosques as terrorism organizations
> 
> USA Today:
> 
> Mosque that Boston suspects attended has radical ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the NYPD article:
> Since the 9/11 attacks, the *NYPD has opened at least a dozen "terrorism enterprise investigations" into mosques*, according to interviews and confidential police documents. The TEI, as it is known, is a police tool intended to help investigate terrorist cells and the like.
> 
> A dozen in 12 years....(since article was 2013)
> 
> The Boston one mentions two mosques.
> 
> 
> Your statement claimed "*A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities."
> *
> Come on Marion....that isn't a "large percentage by any means".  That's like claiming a large number of anti-abortion activists support violence like bombings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have been investigated? Hmm?
> 
> Not so many in the US, but the findings in other countries are that the mosques breed terrorism.
> 
> Tunisia to shutter 80 mosques after terror attack
> 
> France Is Scrambling To Close 160 Questionable Mosques
> 
> Hamas Using Mosques as Front for Terrorism
Click to expand...


I agree - but each country has it's own unique set of problems including all too often a powerful religious influence on government- and, imo - any mosque (or church or other religious institution) that preaches violence, overthrow of the government, etc - needs to be under observation.


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Mark Steyn put it:
> 
> ManchesterStrong" means a limp passivity of flowers and candlelight vigils and teddy bears for a couple of days before we all forget it until the next "strong" "united" community gets blown apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kill who?
> 
> Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?
> 
> You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't win when they're all dead.
> 
> PS: it's "irreparably"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh don't go all spelling nazi on me .... pttthww.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing ISIS annhilated, but like cockroaches I doubt it's that easy.  Successfully getting rid of them, in this age of internet and social media, is not going to be easy.  We should not be feeding them or giving them propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not accept the notion that ISIS depends on being "FED"  by  "THE WEST"       The concept of  CALIPHATE  was not invented recently.     It precedes the invention of the USA by more than 1000 years.
> I heard about it as a NOBLE CAUSE from muslims LONG BEFORE  9-11-01.     The MUGHAL EMPIRE
> was a caliphate.     For fun----talk to some Pakistani about it and be prepared to hear about its
> INFINITE BEAUTY
Click to expand...


What do you think feeds ISIS' propoganda machine?  Selling the concept that the west is at war with Islam and ISIS is the solution.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> NYPD for one:
> 
> NYPD designates mosques as terrorism organizations
> 
> USA Today:
> 
> Mosque that Boston suspects attended has radical ties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the NYPD article:
> Since the 9/11 attacks, the *NYPD has opened at least a dozen "terrorism enterprise investigations" into mosques*, according to interviews and confidential police documents. The TEI, as it is known, is a police tool intended to help investigate terrorist cells and the like.
> 
> A dozen in 12 years....(since article was 2013)
> 
> The Boston one mentions two mosques.
> 
> 
> Your statement claimed "*A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities."
> *
> Come on Marion....that isn't a "large percentage by any means".  That's like claiming a large number of anti-abortion activists support violence like bombings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many have been investigated? Hmm?
> 
> Not so many in the US, but the findings in other countries are that the mosques breed terrorism.
> 
> Tunisia to shutter 80 mosques after terror attack
> 
> France Is Scrambling To Close 160 Questionable Mosques
> 
> Hamas Using Mosques as Front for Terrorism
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree - but each country has it's own unique set of problems including all too often a powerful religious influence on government- and, imo - any mosque (or church or other religious institution) that preaches violence, overthrow of the government, etc - needs to be *under observation.*
Click to expand...


No, I disagree. Needs to be under a bulldozer.


----------



## Issa

Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
Click to expand...


We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).

When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.

It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.

Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.

Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.


----------



## Mindful

Issa said:


> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How do you excuse what's happening in Jakarta?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
Click to expand...


Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?


----------



## Issa

Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> If someone is pointing a gun at you and/or about to blow themselves up handing them flowers isn't going to save you.
> 
> Offering flowers, candlelight vigils, teddy bears, holding hands singing Kumbaya and rambling about how "diversity is our strength" and "they won't change our way of life" and "we stand together as a community" and all the other bullshit the morons ramble isn't going to save them and the Islamists after every atrocity look at all of this faggotry and just laugh at the morons.
> 
> The Kumbaya approach is a danger to the community as a whole only they're too ignorant to realise it.
> 
> You win by fighting fire with fire, you don't win by rolling over and carrying on as normal, because what used to be normal doesn't exist anymore, the goalposts have been moved.
> 
> You win by taking revenge and hitting back at the POS.
> 
> Revenge is a natural human reaction.
> 
> Flowers, candlelight vigils and teddy bears isn't.
> 
> It's simple, either you kill them or they'll keep killing more of your people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kill who?
> 
> Your Muslim neighbors in Manchester?
> 
> You fight fire with fire - agree.  But if in doing so you irreparibly fracture communities, then groups like ISIS win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can't win when they're all dead.
> 
> PS: it's "irreparably"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh don't go all spelling nazi on me .... pttthww.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing ISIS annhilated, but like cockroaches I doubt it's that easy.  Successfully getting rid of them, in this age of internet and social media, is not going to be easy.  We should not be feeding them or giving them propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not accept the notion that ISIS depends on being "FED"  by  "THE WEST"       The concept of  CALIPHATE  was not invented recently.     It precedes the invention of the USA by more than 1000 years.
> I heard about it as a NOBLE CAUSE from muslims LONG BEFORE  9-11-01.     The MUGHAL EMPIRE
> was a caliphate.     For fun----talk to some Pakistani about it and be prepared to hear about its
> INFINITE BEAUTY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you think feeds ISIS' propoganda machine?  Selling the concept that the west is at war with Islam and ISIS is the solution.
Click to expand...


why do you cite    "ISIS PROPAGANDA MACHINE"      the concept that  "THE WEST IS AT WAR 
WITH ISLAM"       precedes  ISIS  by more than 1000 years.     I heard it since about 50 years ago----
but only because I am not 1000 years old-----yet.     A basic principle of islam is----NON MUSLIMS LIVE AND 
BREATHE A DESIRE TO DESTROY ISLAM.     It is so preached in mosques.   I heard it in a mosque right
here in the USA   -----50 years ago----specifically the entire MOTIVE of the NEW TESTAMENT is the DESTRUCTION OF ISLAM ----it was a khutbah jumaat delivered by a visiting GENIUS IMAM---on a GOOD 
FRIDAY-----(actually 49 years ago but I rounded the figure).       (NT  <<<   pile of filthy lies written by perverse
liars-------ENEMEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM)       49 years ago preceded the invasion into Iraq,,   and the
bombing of Lybia and---action in Afghanistan.      In fact----back then most people in my town had no idea
that there is a difference between Hinduism and Islam or ever heard of the Koran or cared.   The information
was clearly not NEWS  to the  people in the mosque------they nodded agreement at every word  (whilst I
struggled to keep from vomiting on the carpet)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


30,000 and counting Islamist Terrorist attacks ALL committed by Muslims.


----------



## Coyote

..


Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
Click to expand...


I don't defend extremists or terrorists.

I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.


----------



## Coyote

Issa said:


> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

_
"...We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians."
_
That's it.  In a nutshell.

So instead of going around demonizing one another, we should be going after the real culprits and putting our resources into finding ways to stop radicalization before it becomes a violent act, to recognize those who might be vulnerable and intervene, to vet those who have traveled to those countries and might have participated in fighting.


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's extremism and terrorism we should be afraid of and that we should react to - in ways that recognize all members of our community as part of the solution.  That's my thought.
> 
> You know, we went through this tragedy in 2012 when Adam Lanza fatally shot and killed 20 - TWENTY 6 and 7 year olds and 6 staff members at Sandy Hook Elementary.  20 parents sent their kids to school, a place they should have been safe and secure, and never saw them alive again.  And that wasn't the first mass shooting of young people in a school or event or the last.  And there was a lot of anger and potential to rip the community apart because the killer was a member of that community, as was his mother who had naively encouraged him to learn how to shoot and ended up one of the victims.
> 
> There is no "pathological altruism" in recognizing that demonizing an entire group for the actions of extremists is wrong.  Nor does such recognition mean an "acceptance" of terrorism as some here would imply.  Muslims are just as much a part of our communities as Christians.  As Athiests.  As Jews.  This was certainly realized in the responses in Manchester - a city with many different communities, that came together in response to this vile act.
> 
> If we're to have any kind of solution to the problem of terrorism - we need to involve all affected communities, for one and we need to make sure we aren't FEEDING Isis for another.  That's my opinion - we're all in this together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
Click to expand...


she thinks it's  NICE.     Remember the dictum----"if you don't have something NICE to say----
don't say anything at all"         As to reaction to ISIS in particular-------such a stat is useless.  
ISIS is a faction-------something like a sect--------sectarian strife is UBIQUITOUS in muslim
societies.   Each faction is rejected by MOST.     The statement that  MAJORITIES ALL OVER
THE ISLAMIC WORLD REJECT SUICIDE OPERATIONS is  BS.   Furthermore ---it is not even
an issue-------at issue is TERRORISM-----and then  ---the DEFINITION OF TERRORISM


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
Click to expand...


Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> "...We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians."
> _
> That's it.  In a nutshell.
> 
> So instead of going around demonizing one another, we should be going after the real culprits and putting our resources into finding ways to stop radicalization before it becomes a violent act, to recognize those who might be vulnerable and intervene, to vet those who have traveled to those countries and might have participated in fighting.
Click to expand...


30,000 and counting terrorist attacks ALL committed by Muslims.

How many Christian terrorist attacks have you got in relation to the above massive 30,000 Muslim one?

Yes thats right, only a handful.

Strawman argument and a mega fail one at that.


----------



## Marion Morrison

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
Click to expand...


Another attack or two and they're about to be dead in the USA. Alongside them will be leftist Muslim apologists.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
Click to expand...


Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
Click to expand...


No.

Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another attack or two and they're about to be dead in the USA. Alongside them will be leftist Muslim apologists.
Click to expand...


Leftist Islamic Apologists are the Fifth Column in Western nations. Traitors to their own people who they hate, along with Western values in general.

Leftists see Islam and joining forces with Islam as a way to destroy the Western values they despise and with that open to the door to what the stupid Leftists haven't considered and that's their Islamist pets then turning on their Leftist Apologist Enablers themselves.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> "...We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians."
> _
> That's it.  In a nutshell.
> 
> So instead of going around demonizing one another, we should be going after the real culprits and putting our resources into finding ways to stop radicalization before it becomes a violent act, to recognize those who might be vulnerable and intervene, to vet those who have traveled to those countries and might have participated in fighting.
Click to expand...


OH----its news to me that muslims consider terrorists to be NOT MUSLIMS.    Of course it depends on
the definition of  "terrorist"      I wonder if   ISSA    will tell me that he considers the female SHAHIDA  
WAFA IDRIS  to be a DISGUSTING NON MUSLIM CRIMINAL BITCH  ???      (Issa ---if you forgot the
name Wafa Idris------just google)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
Click to expand...


Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.

They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
Click to expand...


what does   "DEATH TO AMERICA"  mean when a million pilgrims to Mecca chant it for a few hours?


----------



## irosie91

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
Click to expand...


she will deny this fact.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
Click to expand...


No, not across the Muslim world.

Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.


----------



## Call Sign Chaos

Mohammad the pedophile prophet was the greatest Muslim terrorist of them all.  The Quran and Hadiths preach violence, murder, rape, and war.  PEW has demonstrated that the overwhelming majority of Muslims (90%+) are homophobic, misogynistic, anti-Semitic, and theocratic with large percentages supporting honor killings and terrorist organizations; such as, AQ that number is considerably larger for their support of Hezbollah and Hamas.  Islam is not compatible with liberal democracy as can be seen by the results whenever the death cult gets to hold free and fair elections.  Muslims have no place in the west and must be made to feel as such, they should leave while they still have the legs to carry them.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
Click to expand...


True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see that?
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We see a lot of marches, denunciations and movements - we just choose not to notice them.  Unlike any other group or religion there is this expectation that they should untie around the world and demonstrate to our satisfaction (which will never be satisfied).
> 
> When they're pointed out - critics say, oh they aren't big enough.  Yet, according to PEW Research significant majorities of Muslims around the world hold a very low opinion on ISIS and majorities in Muslim majority country's reject suicide bombings as rarely or never justified.
> 
> It's not like it's going to change anyone's minds.  Minds are made up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another attack or two and they're about to be dead in the USA. Alongside them will be leftist Muslim apologists.
Click to expand...


Are you advocating killing innocent American citizens?


----------



## Issa

Hundreds of mass shootings, you are more likely to be killed by a terrorist and I don't see you going around crying about that.

AL qaeda and Isis were both financial and in AL qaeda''s case trained by American and European intelogence.
Isis and AL qaeda didn't dare to train in Iraq and Lybia, I oder who topple regimes in those countries and create a sage heaven for the terrorists. We Muslims we didn't have in it, we wake up everyday to work and go on with our lives. Go ask those who are really involved in the mess and court marshal them if you can.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> "...We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians."
> _
> That's it.  In a nutshell.
> 
> So instead of going around demonizing one another, we should be going after the real culprits and putting our resources into finding ways to stop radicalization before it becomes a violent act, to recognize those who might be vulnerable and intervene, to vet those who have traveled to those countries and might have participated in fighting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 30,000 and counting terrorist attacks ALL committed by Muslims.
> 
> How many Christian terrorist attacks have you got in relation to the above massive 30,000 Muslim one?
> 
> Yes thats right, only a handful.
> 
> Strawman argument and a mega fail one at that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.
Click to expand...


There is evidence for it, it was caught on camera by a variety of international news teams.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And where is that?
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, these people are NOT liberal. They're "progressives", that's two different things.
> 
> They'll spin and deflect for jihadist slaughters of innocent children, they'll shut down debate in our colleges (of all places), and they'll attack you with everything they have if you dare to disagree with them.
> 
> That is NOT liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.
> 
> Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
> Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
> .
Click to expand...


Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Oh-----not EVERYWHERE------I *know* only that which I saw-----the celebrations on
Atlantic Avenue which  islamo philes completely deny.      I know also that which people who
witnessed the joyful response both in Paterson NJ  and  Jersey City,  NJ told me on the same
day------the celebrations which islamo philes DENY VEHEMENTLY------  That which fascinates
me is the VEHEMENT DENIAL,     Wiki is not a source.


----------



## Issa

You care to share it?
I bet you believed Trump when he said that Muslims in new Jersey were celebrating after 9/11.



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is evidence for it, it was caught on camera by a variety of international news teams.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh-----not EVERYWHERE------I *know* only that which I saw-----the celebrations on
> Atlantic Avenue which  islamo philes completely deny.      I know also that which people who
> witnessed the joyful response both in Paterson NJ  and  Jersey City,  NJ told me on the same
> day------the celebrations which islamo philes DENY VEHEMENTLY------  That which fascinates
> me is the VEHEMENT DENIAL,     Wiki is not a source.
Click to expand...


Yes.  They deny it because it's bogus and has been debunked multiple times by multiple people.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is evidence for it, it was caught on camera by a variety of international news teams.
Click to expand...


Links then?


----------



## Pogo

depotoo said:


> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.



-- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.

Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that I could get you to understand.  Or more accurately, get you to admit that you understand.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, no, these people are NOT liberal. They're "progressives", that's two different things.
> 
> They'll spin and deflect for jihadist slaughters of innocent children, they'll shut down debate in our colleges (of all places), and they'll attack you with everything they have if you dare to disagree with them.
> 
> That is NOT liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.
> 
> Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
> Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.
Click to expand...

You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.

Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell Pogo, they were very religious. He claims the attack has nothing to do with religion.
> I wouldn't want you to burst his illusion.
Click to expand...


You don't have an inkling of a clue in the world what the term "causation" means, do you?


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's the garden variety liberal. He has no choice but to defend, deflect, protect Islam and it's followers. He can't admit the truth, that in the world today Islam and it's nutjobs are the problem. All's he's got is to point to the IRA of decades ago, or the Crusades of centuries ago to make the lame claim that Islam is no different.
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, these people are NOT liberal. They're "progressives", that's two different things.
> 
> They'll spin and deflect for jihadist slaughters of innocent children, they'll shut down debate in our colleges (of all places), and they'll attack you with everything they have if you dare to disagree with them.
> 
> That is NOT liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.
> 
> Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
> Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.
> 
> Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
> .
Click to expand...


I don't have to live with jack shit.  You're the liars here, not me.
Nor do I have a "pet constituent religion".  Go ahead --- prove me wrong.  Quote something.


Didn't think so, lying hack.


----------



## irosie91

Issa said:


> You care to share it?
> I bet you believed when he said that Muslims in new Jersey were celebrating after 9/11.
> 
> 
> correct-----in Paterson,  New Jersey and in Jersey City,  New Jersey.     They were celebrating THE SAME
> DAY.       From both places the Twin Towers were VISIBLE     -----I grew up in that area of the world and
> was so informed by friends------the SAME DAY.      I had lived in Paterson, NJ------the first muslim I knew
> as a child was from Paterson, NJ-----I am also familiar with Jersey city .      Both are now muslim enclaves---
> like   ATLANTIC AVE-----which I witnessed the same day.    There are even people who deny the fact of
> celebrations on Atlantic Avenue.     The disgusting pig    SHAYKH OMAR  ABDEL RAHMAN   did his planning in
> a mosque in Jersey City


----------



## depotoo

Read up on salafism,  dear.  There are radical Islamists.  Period.





Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.
> 
> Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, no, these people are NOT liberal. They're "progressives", that's two different things.
> 
> They'll spin and deflect for jihadist slaughters of innocent children, they'll shut down debate in our colleges (of all places), and they'll attack you with everything they have if you dare to disagree with them.
> 
> That is NOT liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.
> 
> Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
> Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.
> 
> Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to live with jack shit.  You're the liars here, not me.
> Nor do I have a "pet constituent religion".  Go ahead --- prove me wrong.  Quote something.
> 
> 
> Didn't think so, lying hack.
Click to expand...

I don't know how you folks live with yourselves.

20 innocent kids, slaughtered, and you do this stuff.

Terrible.
.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is evidence for it, it was caught on camera by a variety of international news teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links then?
Click to expand...


Remember I said in my comment that it was the Muslim world that had celebrations, that established idiot Issa is rambling about New Jersey being the established idiot he is.

Here's one from Fox News, Palestinians celebrating in East Jerusalem on September 11th as The Twin Towers fell.


In case the Leftists say oh it's Fox News, here's the same footage but from MSNBC News.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't approve of this. No. Most certainly not.  This would go against the very fabric of what our nation was founded upon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
Click to expand...


You just demonstrated his point, you lying perverted hack.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.
> 
> Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
> Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.
> 
> Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to live with jack shit.  You're the liars here, not me.
> Nor do I have a "pet constituent religion".  Go ahead --- prove me wrong.  Quote something.
> 
> 
> Didn't think so, lying hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you folks life with yourselves.
> 
> 20 innocent kids, slaughtered, and you do this stuff.
> 
> Terrible.
> .
Click to expand...

.
 "Do" what "stuff"?  Call out bullshit and false acccusation?

Damn straight.  I can't believe you lying hacks come up with it in the first place.


----------



## depotoo

Honey, I dated a Persian years ago, whose family had to flee.  And while they were trying to get out safely, it was pure hell.  I was with him at the time, so don't go preaching what you don't know.





Pogo said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell Pogo, they were very religious. He claims the attack has nothing to do with religion.
> I wouldn't want you to burst his illusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have an inkling of a clue in the world what the term "causation" means, do you?
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is evidence for it, it was caught on camera by a variety of international news teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember I said in my comment that it was the Muslim world that had celebrations, that established idiot Issa is rambling about New Jersey being the established idiot he is.
> 
> Here's one from Fox News, Palestinians celebrating in East Jerusalem on September 11th as The Twin Towers fell.
> 
> 
> In case the Leftists say oh it's Fox News, here's the same footage but from MSNBC News.
Click to expand...


See that's the one I was aware of, and that isn't a massive celebration nor is it "the Muslim World" it's one country, a handful of people.  That might have been another but that's about it.  Most of the Muslim world did not.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.
> 
> Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to live with jack shit.  You're the liars here, not me.
> Nor do I have a "pet constituent religion".  Go ahead --- prove me wrong.  Quote something.
> 
> 
> Didn't think so, lying hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you folks life with yourselves.
> 
> 20 innocent kids, slaughtered, and you do this stuff.
> 
> Terrible.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> "Do" what "stuff"?  Call out bullshit and false acccusation?
> 
> Damn straight.  I can't believe you lying hacks come up with it in the first place.
Click to expand...

All your posts here about the innocent kids who were slaughtered are touching.

Just kidding, we both know you don't care.  Unless there's political advantage in it.
.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are billions of Muslims. Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get MadCow disease into the herd.........the whole herd must be eliminated.
> A few sick Chickens into a Massive Chicken farm will cause death to all the flock (for the good of mankind).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if a Fundamentalist Christian goes into a concert and murders dozens of people, would that mean all of Christendom would need to be eradicated too?
> 
> Not sure I follow the logic here...
Click to expand...


Zackly.  When Robert Dear goes on a sniper spree, the Composition Fallacies suddenly go on vacation.

Having it both ways -- Priceless.


----------



## Pogo

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is evidence for it, it was caught on camera by a variety of international news teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember I said in my comment that it was the Muslim world that had celebrations, that established idiot Issa is rambling about New Jersey being the established idiot he is.
> 
> Here's one from Fox News, Palestinians celebrating in East Jerusalem on September 11th as The Twin Towers fell.
> 
> 
> In case the Leftists say oh it's Fox News, here's the same footage but from MSNBC News.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See that's the one I was aware of, and that isn't a massive celebration nor is it "the Muslim World" it's one country, a handful of people.  That might have been another but that's about it.  Most of the Muslim world did not.
Click to expand...


Also known as "thousands and thousands of people dancing on rooftops in Jersey City".


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh-----not EVERYWHERE------I *know* only that which I saw-----the celebrations on
> Atlantic Avenue which  islamo philes completely deny.      I know also that which people who
> witnessed the joyful response both in Paterson NJ  and  Jersey City,  NJ told me on the same
> day------the celebrations which islamo philes DENY VEHEMENTLY------  That which fascinates
> me is the VEHEMENT DENIAL,     Wiki is not a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  They deny it because it's bogus and has been debunked multiple times by multiple people.
Click to expand...


It has never been debunked.    I witnessed the celebrating on atlantic avenue-------dancing and passing around of sweets.       DAMASCUS BAKERY RAN OUT OF   MAMOUL.     It is silly to deny the facts------do you also
believe that the footage of the planes striking the towers was an ANIMATION?.     I did not have a camera
handy so go right ahead and repeat the ANIMATION explanation


----------



## Ame®icano

Pogo said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.
> 
> Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.
Click to expand...


Actions of the Klan were not individual actions, they're organized by Democrat party. Lynching laws were enforced in states run by the Democrats. When are they going to take responsibility for their actions?


----------



## Coyote

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> As above --- I've posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" and I've never "shut down debate in our colleges".  Rather, I'm calling out the bad logic.
> 
> Meanwhile you still have no answer.  There's no "there" here.  Guess that means you have no point.
> Whelp --- I did give you three chances.  You came up empty.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep going.  You prove my point, and the point of this honest liberal, beautifully.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.
> 
> Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to live with jack shit.  You're the liars here, not me.
> Nor do I have a "pet constituent religion".  Go ahead --- prove me wrong.  Quote something.
> 
> 
> Didn't think so, lying hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you folks live with yourselves.
> 
> 20 innocent kids, slaughtered, and you do this stuff.
> 
> Terrible.
> .
Click to expand...


It's like what happened with Sandy Hook.  Only the pet constituent was rightwing gun owners.  The thing is no one - NO ONE here is defending extremism and violence and terrorism.  Not a single person.  But the noise is so loud no one can hear.

So go and keep yelling louder about Islam and conflating an entire religion with the acts of extremists.  I don't see how it solves anything to name call people who refuse to jump on that train as "regressive lefties".


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yyyyeah I already *DID* prove my point, Chuckles.  I posted nothing about "jihadist slaughters" or about "islam" [sic] at all, gave the Dickhead Derelict all day to prove me wrong, and he came back with zero.  As did you.  So you're both liars.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.
> 
> Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to live with jack shit.  You're the liars here, not me.
> Nor do I have a "pet constituent religion".  Go ahead --- prove me wrong.  Quote something.
> 
> 
> Didn't think so, lying hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you folks life with yourselves.
> 
> 20 innocent kids, slaughtered, and you do this stuff.
> 
> Terrible.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> "Do" what "stuff"?  Call out bullshit and false acccusation?
> 
> Damn straight.  I can't believe you lying hacks come up with it in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your posts here about the innocent kids who were slaughtered are touching.
> 
> Just kidding, we both know you don't care.  Unless there's political advantage in it.
> .
Click to expand...


Again --- go forth and learn how to read, 'cause I haven't posted about politics here either.  Just logic and fallacies.  If that kind of exposure makes you uncomfortable, too fuckin' bad. 

Stop lying, and you won't get called out for it.  Not rocket surgery.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a good and obedient Regressive Lefty.
> 
> Keep spinning & deflecting & attacking for your pet constituent religion.  You have to live with that, not me.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to live with jack shit.  You're the liars here, not me.
> Nor do I have a "pet constituent religion".  Go ahead --- prove me wrong.  Quote something.
> 
> 
> Didn't think so, lying hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know how you folks life with yourselves.
> 
> 20 innocent kids, slaughtered, and you do this stuff.
> 
> Terrible.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> "Do" what "stuff"?  Call out bullshit and false acccusation?
> 
> Damn straight.  I can't believe you lying hacks come up with it in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All your posts here about the innocent kids who were slaughtered are touching.
> 
> Just kidding, we both know you don't care.  Unless there's political advantage in it.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- go forth and learn how to read, 'cause I haven't posted about politics here either.  Just logic and fallacies.  If that kind of exposure makes you uncomfortable, too fuckin' bad.
> 
> Stop lying, and you won't get called out for it.  Not rocket surgery.
Click to expand...

yuck
.


----------



## Pogo

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.
> 
> Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actions of the Klan were not individual actions, they're organized by Democrat party. Lynching laws were enforced in states run by the Democrats. When are they going to take responsibility for their actions?
Click to expand...


Of course the actions of a group are not individual.  Fucking DUH.  But nor was the Klan ever run by a political party.

The point sails right over your head.  The Klan claims it's directed by Christianity, DAESH claims it's driven by Islam.  Both are holding up a puppet to evade their own responsibility.

Again -- you can't have it both ways.  If you propose that "Islam" is responsible for blowing people up, then you must hold that "Christianity" is responsible for lynching black people. Same logic.  Bases of argument do not come with an on/off switch.


----------



## Mac1958

Coyote said:


> So go and keep yelling louder about Islam and conflating an entire religion with the acts of extremists.


I always know nailed it when you folks have to resort to dishonest straw man arguments.  Thanks.


Coyote said:


> I don't see how it solves anything to name call people who refuse to jump on that train as "regressive lefties".


The term "Regressive Left" was coined by an honest liberal named Maajid Nawaz, a brave Muslim Brit who used to belong to an Islamist organization, and who now risks his life every day, trying to push for a badly-needed Reformation of Islam.

The term is now also used regularly by other honest liberals such as Dave Rubin and Sam Harris, as they try to expose the nasty authoritarian zealots who have taken over their end of the political spectrum.

So, nice try.  The Regressive Left is not liberal, it is most illiberal, hateful and dishonest.  As we see here, on this thread.
.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets *when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh-----not EVERYWHERE------I *know* only that which I saw-----the celebrations on
> Atlantic Avenue which  islamo philes completely deny.      I know also that which people who
> witnessed the joyful response both in Paterson NJ  and  Jersey City,  NJ told me on the same
> day------the celebrations which islamo philes DENY VEHEMENTLY------  That which fascinates
> me is the VEHEMENT DENIAL,     Wiki is not a source.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  They deny it because it's bogus and has been debunked multiple times by multiple people.
Click to expand...


I will remind you that you also DEBUNKED  the dhimmia orphan law  in your SICK MIND


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
Click to expand...


Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.

Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?


----------



## Mac1958

The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?

We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:

Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)

Some combination therein
Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
.


----------



## Coyote

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me* is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims.* You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
Click to expand...


I call complete bullshit on this often repeated lie.

There has been a multitude of condemnations from Muslims on terrorist attacks, including this latest one.  Examples are given (without a "but") and routinely ignored.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how close?     Josef Goebbels and his faithful wife  Magda were church going adherent catholics
> in good standing-------observant of CANON law as elaborated by  JUSTINIAN   (grandson of
> Emperor of the first Reich--CONSTANTINE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they murdered in the name of Catholicism?
> Your rationalizing makes you a terrorist.
Click to expand...


Eric Rudolph did. Robert Dear and John Salvi and Jimmy and Kathy Simmons and Kay Wiggins and Matt Goldsby and Paul Jennings Hill and Scott Roeder and a host of others, not to re-mention the Klan, murdered in the name of Christianism of whichever denomination.

So what?



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> What's more, Christians in the world reacted and defeated the Nazis.



Indeed they did....  in a way ---- that is, OF THE two sides a predominant number would by chance have been Christians on both sides, just as a predominant number on both sides of DAESH are by chance Muslim.

Again -- so what?  Does the Nazi religion category somehow make the religion_ responsible_ for it?

If so --- how come when the so-frequently-posted topic of immigration from Mexico is posted -------- nobody refers to it as a "Catholic" action?

Same thing.


----------



## WEATHER53

The Koran itself is radical and terroristic
Most simply  choose to not follow it literally
Enough do choose to follow it literally to be an ever present danger


----------



## Coyote

Mac1958 said:


> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .



Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here. 

If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.


----------



## Issa

I knew you were gonna pull that one out. So massive elevations in Muslim world? Lol
56 Muslim countries, 1.5 billion Muslims and u came up with this ? Lol
I'm done , busy out here making America great. You keep on hating and live mesirable. 



Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, not across the Muslim world.
> 
> Reactions to the September 11 attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia pages can be written and edited by anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True - both sides.  But if there were massive celebrations around the Muslim world there ought to be evidence for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is evidence for it, it was caught on camera by a variety of international news teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Links then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember I said in my comment that it was the Muslim world that had celebrations, that established idiot Issa is rambling about New Jersey being the established idiot he is.
> 
> Here's one from Fox News, Palestinians celebrating in East Jerusalem on September 11th as The Twin Towers fell.
> 
> 
> In case the Leftists say oh it's Fox News, here's the same footage but from MSNBC News.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
Click to expand...

Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me* is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims.* You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call complete bullshit on this often repeated lie.
> 
> There has been a multitude of condemnations from Muslims on terrorist attacks, including this latest one.  Examples are given (without a "but") and routinely ignored.
Click to expand...



no argument-----Your statement is true----there have been lots of condemnations of
specific terrorist actions-------the part YOU LEAVE OUT ----is the celebrations thereof
and the lauding of the    SHAHIDS  that accomplish the noble deeds for allah.    You
also leave out the fact that terrorist actions are  ENCOURAGED  in mosques


----------



## Ame®icano

Pogo said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.
> 
> Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actions of the Klan were not individual actions, they're organized by Democrat party. Lynching laws were enforced in states run by the Democrats. When are they going to take responsibility for their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course the actions of a group are not individual.  Fucking DUH.  But nor was the Klan ever run by a political party.
> 
> The point sails right over your head.  The Klan claims it's directed by Christianity, DAESH claims it's driven by Islam.  Both are holding up a puppet to evade their own responsibility.
> 
> Again -- you can't have it both ways.  If you propose that "Islam" is responsible for blowing people up, then you must hold that "Christianity" is responsible for lynching black people. Same logic.  Bases of argument do not come with an on/off switch.
Click to expand...


Klan was enforcing arm of the Democrat party.

You said that individuals are responsible for their own actions. True.
Individuals with similar interest form groups with certain agenda and use religion as excuse for their actions. Klan's agenda was hate toward blacks, not Christianity.

Now, where have I proposed that Islam is responsible for blowing people up?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> 
> 
> How about you get somewhat closer to this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how close?     Josef Goebbels and his faithful wife  Magda were church going adherent catholics
> in good standing-------observant of CANON law as elaborated by  JUSTINIAN   (grandson of
> Emperor of the first Reich--CONSTANTINE)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they murdered in the name of Catholicism?
> Your rationalizing makes you a terrorist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph did. Robert Dear and John Salvi and Jimmy and Kathy Simmons and Kay Wiggins and Matt Goldsby and Paul Jennings Hill and Scott Roeder and a host of others, not to re-mention the Klan, murdered in the name of Christianism of whichever denomination.
> 
> So what?
Click to expand...

Now do the basic algebra and consider the resulting disparate degree of probability.


----------



## Coyote

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
Click to expand...


Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).

ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?

Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.

 You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Coyote said:


> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?


That's exactly what the tens of millions of current Muslim terrorists and supporters want.


----------



## Pogo

Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrorists are blowing kids up.  Terrorists who have hijacked a religion.  They don't actually represent Islam; they just say they do.They are warped and have a warped interpretation of Islam.  If you can't understand that, you haven't got a brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a brain.    The statement  "terrorists have hijacked islam"   is silly.    Read the Koran and learn a bit
> about the DEVELOPEMENT of islam in its early years.     Did Richard the Lion-hearted   "HIJACK"   Christianity?      How about the Emperor of the FIRST REICH  (holy roman empire)....... did CONSTANTINE  HIJACK JESUS?     Use your brain for something other than PROJECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
Click to expand...



This might be the most woefully retarded post in this thread yet, and that's saying a lot considering the volume.

------------------------- You're actually suggesting that people who have a religion in common have some kind of *mental telepathy* going on?  Wtf??

You're actually suggesting that some random Christian or atheist or Buddhist or Jew would have had no idea, while the Muslim standing next to them would have known all along --- because they're _Muslim_???  

Why weren't the churches warning about Klan activities then?  They _must have_ known, both being Christian.

Holy SHIT.  I've heard it all now.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Issa said:


> Nah you are just a bigot. Millions of Muslims are fom those countries. How many committed a bombing?. 0.001% or 0.00001%?
> In the other hand the governments did bomb Iraq, lybia, Afghanistan, Syria ect....
> The greed is helping the terrorists spread their hate and recruiting and your bigotry adds to it.
> 
> In other words, it's America's fault.
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Issa said:


> Nah you are just a bigot. Millions of Muslims are fom those countries. How many committed a bombing?. 0.001% or 0.00001%?
> In the other hand the governments did bomb Iraq, lybia, Afghanistan, Syria ect....
> The greed is helping the terrorists spread their hate and recruiting and your bigotry adds to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




Issa said:


> Nah you are just a bigot. Millions of Muslims are fom those countries. How many committed a bombing?. 0.001% or 0.00001%?
> In the other hand the governments did bomb Iraq, lybia, Afghanistan, Syria ect....
> The greed is helping the terrorists spread their hate and recruiting and your bigotry adds to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Yeller

Attacks are more viscous and more frequent.  If the spineless "leaders" had put them out of business long ago we would not be pulling Nails out of 12 year old girls eyes. 

If you put off a problem,  it becomes bigger. Certainly don't invite more of them to live around your Children.  Land O' Goshen! 

Obama gave Nukes to his butt-buddies in Iran......guaranteeing war with Israel coming soon.  Obama gave them Billions, also.   huh?


----------



## Mac1958

Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
Click to expand...

While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.

Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.

My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.

I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!
> 
> Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!
Click to expand...


That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.






​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.

Why is that?


----------



## Marion Morrison

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does   "DEATH TO AMERICA"  mean when a million pilgrims to Mecca chant it for a few hours?
Click to expand...


Time to nuke Mecca?


----------



## Pogo

Old Yeller said:


> Obama gave Nukes to his butt-buddies in Iran



Link?

I'm no longer surprised considering the source...


----------



## WEATHER53

Convert the infidel or kill him-Koran
Do unto others as you would have them do to you -Jesus

Which one do some really misguided people make perpetual excuses for?


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave Nukes to his butt-buddies in Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I'm no longer surprised considering the source...
Click to expand...

You're being obtuse. Dishonest.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
Click to expand...


Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave Nukes to his butt-buddies in Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I'm no longer surprised considering the source...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're being obtuse. Dishonest.
Click to expand...


Nope.  I'm demonstrating that the poster pulled a fake point out of his ass.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.

Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!
> 
> Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...

Oh, I see. Since the KKK did it 60 odd years ago, it's OK.

You know, you can take this snowflake agenda of yours a bit too far.


----------



## Pogo

theHawk said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So we don't blame Americans for not knowing about ahead of time or caring about the mass shootings in our country, but we blame Europeans and Muslims if they aren't aware of such attacks ahead of time, and, according to you, don't seem to care? You have a double standard, a hallmark of the lack of critical thinking skills displayed by the right wing in this thread, and pretty much everywhere else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no double standard.  We are against and condemn mass shootings in the US and anywhere else.  We are for locking up criminals so they don't go on rampages.  We are for locking up the mentally ill that pose a danger to society.  And we are for banning Muslims from our society, for the same exact reasons, they are too dangerous to be trusted.
Click to expand...


Ah.  So you're for banning Christians too then?


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
> .
Click to expand...


Nawaaz, Rubin and Harris are completely irrelevant here, nor do they  post here.  YOU do. And you're using them a deflector shields because you can't take responsibility for your own lying.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nawaaz, Rubin and Harris are completely irrelevant here, nor do they  post here.  YOU do. And you're using them a deflector shields because you can't take responsibility for your own lying.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks.
.


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Stephen Jones and Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was sleeping near the concert hall in Manchester when the "boom" of the suicide bombing woke him up. Chris Parker was in the round. Without waiting, these two homeless people rushed to help, and became heroes on social networks.
> 'We had to pull nails out of children's faces': Steve, a homeless man who was sleeping near Manchester Arena, rushed to help young victims
> But "it is the cries that I can not forget and the smell ... I do not like to say it but it smelled burnt flesh".
> "We hardly slept the night because of what we saw," said Stephen Jones, referring to the "lifeless bodies" of children lying on the floor and surrounded by their "hysterical" mothers, .
> The youngest identified victim was eight years old.
> "It was children, many children with blood everywhere and shouting and crying," ITV, Stephen Jones, said on Tuesday, the 35-year-old SDF with an emaciated face, with a mustache and a small goat.
> "We had to remove nails from their arms and even from the face of a little girl," added this former mason, homeless for more than a year.
> "It is not because I am homeless that I have no heart," he said, assuring: "they needed help", "it is just the instinct of 'Go to help'.
> "I heard a boom and a second after I saw a white flash and then smoke and I heard shouting," said the British Press Association agency Chris Parker, 33, on the edge tears.
> "It stuck me to the ground and then I got up and instead of running away, my instinct urged me to run and try to help," he said, describing "lying people By land everywhere ".
> "I saw a little girl ... she had no more legs, I wrapped her in a T-shirt and I asked her where your mom and daddy are." She replied: + my Dad is at work and my mom is up there ".
> 'She's dead in my arms'
> Chris Parker, who has slept in the streets of Manchester for nearly a year, regularly visits the concert hall to do the sleeve.
> 
> Sad, he also said he tried to comfort a woman who eventually succumbed to her injuries: "She died in my arms. She was in her sixties and told me that she had come with her family" .
> "There were nuts and bolts all over the ground. Some people had holes in the back," he said.
> But "it is the cries that I can not forget and the smell ... I do not like to say it but it smelled burnt flesh".
> "We hardly slept the night because of what we saw," said Stephen Jones, referring to the "lifeless bodies" of children lying on the floor and surrounded by their "hysterical" mothers, .
> The youngest identified victim was eight years old.
> The suicide bombing, claimed by the Islamic State group and killed 22 people and wounded 59, took place on Monday at 10:30 pm (2130 GMT) after a concert by US pop singer Ariana Grande.
> Collects were launched on the internet and had Tuesday night more than 9,400 pounds (10,890 euros) for Stephen Jones and more than 10,000 pounds (11,600 euros) for Chris.
> Michael Johns, who originated the collection for Chris without knowing it, explains on the site that it is necessary to help "one of the most vulnerable people in our society who has shown a lot of altruism And courage ".
> 
> Attentat de Manchester : Stephen et Chris, les deux héros sans-abri



Merci bien pour cette histoire.  Humanity at its finest.


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
Click to expand...


Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.


----------



## Papageorgio

Coyote said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me* is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims.* You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I call complete bullshit on this often repeated lie.
> 
> There has been a multitude of condemnations from Muslims on terrorist attacks, including this latest one.  Examples are given (without a "but") and routinely ignored.
Click to expand...


I was speaking specifically to Issa, he condemn and then justifies. I tire of his lies.


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!
> 
> Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. Since the KKK did it 60 odd years ago, it's OK.
Click to expand...


Oh I see.   The laws of logic and fallacy change from year to year, do they?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
Click to expand...


I rest easy at night because I know when people get fed up and start killing, apologists like Pogo will die just as fast as the terrorists.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!
> 
> Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. Since the KKK did it 60 odd years ago, it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.   The laws of logic and fallacy change from year to year, do they?
Click to expand...

Not at all. I was just pointing out that you're a low-life justifying the acts of one despicable group with the acts of another, snowflake or not.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
Click to expand...


Where did he "justify the killing of 22 innocent kids"?

I'm pretty meticulous about reading the thread -- did I miss something?  Got a quote?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest easy at night because I know when people get fed up and start killing, apologists like Pogo will die just as fast as the terrorists.
Click to expand...


You go right ahead and quote me where I've "apologized" for anything here, Bubbles.  

Go on --- be the first to actually back up your attack.  No one else has been able to do it.  You show 'em how it's done, Twinkletoes.


----------



## Meathead

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest easy at night because I know when people get fed up and start killing, apologists like Pogo will die just as fast as the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and quote me where I've "apologized" for anything here, Bubbles.
> 
> Go on --- be the first to actually back up your attack.  No one else has been able to do it.  You show 'em how it's done, Twinkletoes.
Click to expand...

You're pond scum Pogo.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> 
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest easy at night because I know when people get fed up and start killing, apologists like Pogo will die just as fast as the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and quote me where I've "apologized" for anything here, Bubbles.
> 
> Go on --- be the first to actually back up your attack.  No one else has been able to do it.  You show 'em how it's done, Twinkletoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pond scum Pogo.
Click to expand...


He's lower than pond scum. Parasite on whale dung is what I'm thinking.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nawaaz, Rubin and Harris are completely irrelevant here, nor do they  post here.  YOU do. And you're using them a deflector shields because you can't take responsibility for your own lying.
Click to expand...


Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die. 

But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.

Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.


----------



## depotoo

Coyote, you are aware of salafism.  20% of Egypt voted for the salafist candidate awhile back.  There is a certain percentage of radicals in Islam, that practice it, and preach it everywhere.  If we take 20% of the Muslim population worldwide, do you even realize how many that would be?
Until,the moderates speak up, it will not change.  Just take a 1/2 percentage! 

Rather than speaking here, denying there is a problem, or the rest of the world is the problem, the moderate Muslims here need to be speaking with their own communities and tell them they need to fight back with those sullying their moderate stand.
Fear needs to go out the door.  Until then attitudes/perceptions overall will not change.



Coyote said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Regressive Left and Islam -- What is happening here?
> 
> We're seeing the Regressive Left act out, right on cue, in this thread.  Their standard reaction to the latest jihadist atrocity will follow at least one of the following strategies:
> 
> Deflection ("the Crusades, the Crusades!")
> Moral Equivalence ("all religions are bad, Christianity is just as bad as jihadism")
> Personal Insults and name-calling (of course, lots of that on this thread)
> Completely change the subject & make it about other posters (as we see on this thread)
> 
> Some combination therein
> Whatever they can do to protect their pet constituent religion.  That's how distorted and mutated that end of the spectrum has become. They don't care that they effectively align themselves with the most brutal, violent, hateful, illiberal group on the planet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh stop spamming the same deflection. Come on Mac, you're doing the same thing here.
> 
> If someone objects to demonizing an entire religion as opposed to the acts of extremists you bring this out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just pointing out what many honest liberals are pointing out.  Fortunately that number appears to be growing.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Meathead said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!
> 
> Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. Since the KKK did it 60 odd years ago, it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.   The laws of logic and fallacy change from year to year, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. I was just pointing out that you're a low-life justifying the acts of one despicable group with the acts of another, snowflake or not.
Click to expand...


Once again for the Illiterati who forget how English works when it's not around them, here's the point I've been hammering home since I got here.

IF having a religion in common makes a group's actions a causal result of that religion---- 

And  IF that premise makes "Islam" responsible for a Muslim's bombing little girls....

Still with me?

THEN the same premise makes Christianism responsible for the Klan doing the same thing.

That's how it works, because you can't have it both ways.

You wanna blame "Islam", then you have to blame "Christianity".  If you don't want to blame one, then you can't blame the other either.  Both or nothing.

Long as you understand the terms, feel free to make either case.  I don't care which one you go with,  I just won't tolerate doing it dishonestly .


----------



## Meathead

Marion Morrison said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rest easy at night because I know when people get fed up and start killing, apologists like Pogo will die just as fast as the terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You go right ahead and quote me where I've "apologized" for anything here, Bubbles.
> 
> Go on --- be the first to actually back up your attack.  No one else has been able to do it.  You show 'em how it's done, Twinkletoes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're pond scum Pogo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's lower than pond scum. Parasite on whale dung is what I'm thinking.
Click to expand...

We can debate whether dung beetle or pond scum are lower, but I'm sure we can agree that Pogo tops (or bottoms) them both.


----------



## Ame®icano

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> God, you people are stupid. Full of hate and ignorance. Satan's children.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!
> 
> Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...


Because they were Democrats?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo I take solace in that after another terrorist attack or two, you're going down along with the terrorists.

Buh-bye!


----------



## Old Yeller

Pogo said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, these are the kind of people who would bomb little girls if they didn't share their world-view!
> 
> Eight year-old crusaders against  the religion of peace is what they were!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I see. Since the KKK did it 60 odd years ago, it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.   The laws of logic and fallacy change from year to year, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. I was just pointing out that you're a low-life justifying the acts of one despicable group with the acts of another, snowflake or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again for the Illiterati who forget how English works when it's not around them, here's the point I've been hammering home since I got here.
> 
> IF having a religion in common makes a group's actions a causal result of that religion----
> 
> And  IF that premise makes "Islam" responsible for a Muslim's bombing little girls....
> 
> Still with me?
> 
> THEN the same premise makes Christianism responsible for the Klan doing the same thing.
> 
> That's how it works, because you can't have it both ways.
> 
> You wanna blame "Islam", then you have to blame "Christianity".  If you don't want to blame one, then you can't blame the other either.  Both or nothing.
> 
> Long as you understand the terms, feel free to make either case.  I don't care which one you go with,  I just won't tolerate doing it dishonestly .
Click to expand...



nonsense (again).  The good Christians put a stop to any bad Klan activities.  What do the good muslims do?   How many support suicide bombers?  mass killings?  uh.........more than 20% avg from what I read.
*
Mod Edit: Graphic image removed.  Please don't post graphic imagery - post a link, and a warning that it's a graphic image.*

































I have been to many concerts......higher than a kite.  Can you imagine?  200 more attacks in APR 2017?


----------



## Mac1958

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask this...before we further degenerate into mud slinging (maybe we can avert it).
> 
> ALL religions (of the book) have a lot of nasty crap in their written texts.  The only salvation is their followers no longer follow it literally - they've either found ways to bypass it, ignore it, or interpret it.   Yes or no?  Islam is regularly accused of being unique in it's written nasty crap because everything they do is in their book.  So is it "moral equivalence" to point out that is not true?
> 
> Your listing of points that you've directed at the "regressive left" also seems to be in play with the (what do you call the opposing team?) - certainly Points 3, 4, and 5.
> 
> You have people here calling for an extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, stripping away their rights, magically making a 1200 year old world wide religion a non-religion for the purpose of persecuting them - all because extremists in that religion are committing vile acts.  Don't you think this is a regressive mindset?
> 
> 
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nawaaz, Rubin and Harris are completely irrelevant here, nor do they  post here.  YOU do. And you're using them a deflector shields because you can't take responsibility for your own lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die.
> 
> But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.
> 
> Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.
Click to expand...

These people have become so committed to protecting their pet constituent religion that you can no more easily communicate with them than you could with a wild-eyed teenage boy on the streets of Damascus.

Look at the various threads on this topic, they're all like this.  Deflection and personal attacks.  They can't even bring themselves to honestly confront what happened, because at some level they know what they're doing is illiberal and wrong.

Maybe that's why they get so damn mad.
.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die.



True.  Many other posts have reported on that, such as Dalia's right above.  There's nothing to debate about it.  I've been following it on the news.  There isn't anything I can add, not being there.

So what I've addressed that DOES need desperately to be addressed, is the mob-mentality hatestorm generated by absurd fallacies.  As I've noted to others, everything I've posted here has been about that abject logical failure.  That's exactly why the emotional nutballs who try to paint me as "apologist", or "defending a religion" or having "pet constituent", immediately get challenged to prove it, and inevitably *fail*.  

Because it doesn't exist.  If it did --- they could quote it.

I don't know why they pull those lies out of their asses --- I would guess they're so enslaved to their own hate that they can't read.




Lucy Hamilton said:


> But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.


 
I don't know that that's true, but assuming it is, it doesn't equate to a causation---- see the Klan bombing post above for an example.  THAT -- the false causation Composition Fallacy --- is what I've  actually been posting about while the emotional basket cases go 




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.



Not at all.  I'm demanding the same trait here that I applauded you for when you got here --- *honesty*. It's about 90 percent of what I do on this site.  "Nuke Mecca" is not honest. Neither is "you're an apologist with pet fucking constituents".  That's naught more than the bleating of the butthurt who have been called out for their dishonesty .

So my posts here have nothing to do with "Islam" or "the left" or "terrorists" or their victims.  They have entirely to do with USMB posters.  The dishonest ones.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo I take solace in that after another terrorist attack or two, you're going down along with the terrorists.
> 
> Buh-bye!



As long as the next terror attack is another garden variety Islamists attack, he'll just keep on deflecting and defending. It's simply now part of their DNA.


----------



## Marion Morrison

DigitalDrifter said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I take solace in that after another terrorist attack or two, you're going down along with the terrorists.
> 
> Buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the next terror attack is another garden variety Islamists attack, he'll just keep on deflecting and defending. It's simply now part of their DNA.
Click to expand...


Until it is them they come for.  I tell you what, the world would be a better place without Islamic terrorism and its apologists like Pogo.

Who disagrees?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Mac1958 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While your questions have nothing to do with what happened in Manchester, and would fall under the category of delfection, I'm still happy to answer.
> 
> Anyone who is calling for the extermination of Muslims, the killing of innocent people, and the other things you mention are definitely *also* wrong, guilty of terribly shallow thinking, and probably need to spend some serious personal time away from talk radio and internet "news" sites.  If you want to use the term "regressive", great.
> 
> My use of the term "regressive" is specific to the term used by Mr. Nawaaz, the man who coined the term and who makes the specific case below, at the bottom.
> 
> I wish I could get you and others to give serious thought to the following videos by honest, civil, sincere liberals Dave Rubin, Maajid Nawaz and Sam Harris:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nawaaz, Rubin and Harris are completely irrelevant here, nor do they  post here.  YOU do. And you're using them a deflector shields because you can't take responsibility for your own lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die.
> 
> But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.
> 
> Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people have become so committed to protecting their pet constituent religion that you can no more easily communicate with them than you could with a wild-eyed teenage boy on the streets of Damascus.
> 
> Look at the various threads on this topic, they're all like this.  Deflection and personal attacks.  They can't even bring themselves to honestly confront what happened, because at some level they know what they're doing is illiberal and wrong.
> 
> Maybe that's why they get so damn mad.
> .
Click to expand...


I have stopped long ago attempting to have any type of discussion with most of them, it's like attempting to talk to someone while being underwater, it's impossible.

They are a combination of brainwashed, in denial and also some are obviously deeply pro-Islam for the reason that like the Islamists they despise Western values so are attaching their Leftist Agenda to Islam as they think it's the best way to bring down Western values.

The whole thing is sick and perverted, they are sick and perverted.

They will not win, their Islamist pets won't win, when the SHTF as it's going to all this crowd better get out of the way because they are going to be in the firing line and taken down with their Islamist pets.


----------



## Pogo

Old Yeller said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what the Klan did at the 16th Street Baptist Church in Birmingham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I see. Since the KKK did it 60 odd years ago, it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see.   The laws of logic and fallacy change from year to year, do they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at all. I was just pointing out that you're a low-life justifying the acts of one despicable group with the acts of another, snowflake or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again for the Illiterati who forget how English works when it's not around them, here's the point I've been hammering home since I got here.
> 
> IF having a religion in common makes a group's actions a causal result of that religion----
> 
> And  IF that premise makes "Islam" responsible for a Muslim's bombing little girls....
> 
> Still with me?
> 
> THEN the same premise makes Christianism responsible for the Klan doing the same thing.
> 
> That's how it works, because you can't have it both ways.
> 
> You wanna blame "Islam", then you have to blame "Christianity".  If you don't want to blame one, then you can't blame the other either.  Both or nothing.
> 
> Long as you understand the terms, feel free to make either case.  I don't care which one you go with,  I just won't tolerate doing it dishonestly .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nonsense (again).  The good Christians put a stop to any bad Klan activities.
Click to expand...


Of course they did.  With help from the good Jews, the good atheists, and whoever else.

That's because the Klan does not, and never did, become the official representative of Christianity. simply because they claim it as inspiration.  And the idea that they did is a fallacy.

Now do the math.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I take solace in that after another terrorist attack or two, you're going down along with the terrorists.
> 
> Buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the next terror attack is another garden variety Islamists attack, he'll just keep on deflecting and defending. It's simply now part of their DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until it is them they come for.  I tell you what, the world would be a better place without Islamic terrorism and its apologists like Pogo.
> 
> Who disagrees?
Click to expand...


Perfect demonstration --- you were one of the ones challenged to document this "apologism" with my own quotes.  Even one.

And you can't do it.

Pulled out of your ass, QED.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Marion Morrison said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I take solace in that after another terrorist attack or two, you're going down along with the terrorists.
> 
> Buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the next terror attack is another garden variety Islamists attack, he'll just keep on deflecting and defending. It's simply now part of their DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until it is them they come for.  I tell you what, the world would be a better place without Islamic terrorism and its apologists like Pogo.
> 
> Who disagrees?
Click to expand...


Exactly I commented that a few hours ago, the Leftist Islamist Apologists are so stupid they cannot see and/or refuse to see that once the Islamists have no more need for their Leftist Apologists the Islamists will dispose of them.

The Leftist Islamist Apologists are Useful Idiots, it's the same the way the Leftists defend Globalism, the Globalists know the Leftists are Useful Idiots, so if the Islamists don't dispose of the Leftist Useful Idiots when they don't need them anymore the Globalists will.

The Leftist Useful Idiots will be the first who are put to the wall.


----------



## Dr Grump

Ame®icano said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's slap to the faces of victims and their families. How to explain to them and to us that they know about bomber and still lost all those lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how he was known to them. Police and intelligence agencies touch base and know loads of dodgy characters. Most of them innocent. If this guy said "I'm gonna go and set off a bomb at the Ariana Grande concert" then yeah, they fucked up. However, if they saw some email traffic that said something along the lines of "I can see why ISIS do what they do"... then that's hardly anything to be arrested about. it's called free speech. It'll come down to how they knew him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definition of the free speech in UK is not the same as we have in US.
Click to expand...


No, it's pretty much the same. They have a couple more laws around hate speech, but that's about it.


----------



## Dr Grump

Papageorgio said:


> My son works in the UK and he laughs at what they call free speech. You can say whatever you want as long as it doesn't offend anyone.



I've lived in the UK too. It wasn't an issue. I think the US idea of free speech is laughable. I mean, in statutes, it's fine, but in reality? Ha....


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> I suppose there is some truth to that. Look at what is happening to Katie Hopkins just lately.



What happened to her?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo I take solace in that after another terrorist attack or two, you're going down along with the terrorists.
> 
> Buh-bye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as the next terror attack is another garden variety Islamists attack, he'll just keep on deflecting and defending. It's simply now part of their DNA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until it is them they come for.  I tell you what, the world would be a better place without Islamic terrorism and its apologists like Pogo.
> 
> Who disagrees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perfect demonstration --- you were one of the ones challenged to document this "apologism" with my own quotes.  Even one.
> 
> And you can't do it.
> 
> Pulled out of your ass, QED.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the solution:
> 
> Nuke Mecca and demolish the dome of the rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?
> 
> Nobody can answer that.
> 
> Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing?
> Whelp ---- same thing.
Click to expand...


Nahh just your own words, dipshit.


----------



## Pogo

Yet another study in abject ignorance:



Marion Morrison said:


> Suicide bomber and co-conspirators were what religion again?



Eric Rudolph and Tim McVeigh and Robert Dear and the Klan were what religion again?

Oh wait -- we never asked that question.  Because there was no reason to .

Dumbass.




Marion Morrison said:


> This isn't rocket surgery.



Hey, that's MY line.  I'd better have a royalty check in my mailbox by Monday.




Marion Morrison said:


> "Moderate" Muslims just aren't devout enough to gear up and kill the Kafir.
> 
> However, they may kill their own in honor killings even if they don't want to go full jihad.



Doubling down on abject ignorance.  "Honor killing" is a social construct.  Has no religious function, and it's a cultural artifact way way WAY older than religion.  When it happens it happens _in spite of _religion, not because of it.

Just thought I'd point that out since you seem to think religion is behind everything, except of course when it's your own.




Marion Morrison said:


> A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.



A "large number" huh?  Like what number?  Link?




Marion Morrison said:


> The problem is Islam.



No, the fundamental problem is the abject ignorance that Ignorami like you have been posting here.




Marion Morrison said:


> Islam has declared war on the west.



Again ----------------------- link?


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you oughta put a bit more time into taking some tiny bit of responsibility for the lies you've been plopping here, and less looking for irrelevant videos to deflect that responsibility away.  Ain't nobody gonna sit and watch your film festival just because you can't articulate a point.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nawaaz, Rubin and Harris are completely irrelevant here, nor do they  post here.  YOU do. And you're using them a deflector shields because you can't take responsibility for your own lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die.
> 
> But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.
> 
> Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people have become so committed to protecting their pet constituent religion that you can no more easily communicate with them than you could with a wild-eyed teenage boy on the streets of Damascus.
> 
> Look at the various threads on this topic, they're all like this.  Deflection and personal attacks.  They can't even bring themselves to honestly confront what happened, because at some level they know what they're doing is illiberal and wrong.
> 
> Maybe that's why they get so damn mad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stopped long ago attempting to have any type of discussion with most of them, it's like attempting to talk to someone while being underwater, it's impossible.
> 
> They are a combination of brainwashed, in denial and also some are obviously deeply pro-Islam for the reason that like the Islamists they despise Western values so are attaching their Leftist Agenda to Islam as they think it's the best way to bring down Western values.
> 
> The whole thing is sick and perverted, they are sick and perverted.
> 
> They will not win, their Islamist pets won't win, when the SHTF as it's going to all this crowd better get out of the way because they are going to be in the firing line and taken down with their Islamist pets.
Click to expand...


Funny you had no answer for my post 1029 huh.  Even though the next few posts demonstrated exactly what I was talking about.

Honesty is rarely the easiest course Oosie.  It means doing/saying the right thing even when it might not be popular.  It means having the guts to stand up and say 'this is wrong' even if you're the only voice saying so.

Do you have those guts?  You used to.


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.*
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Their religion is incompatible with America. You can't walk into a bank with your face covered.
> 
> That's just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Our most recent scumbag pos Muslim terrorist child murderer was raised a muslim and was indeed a devout Muslim.  Stamping your little trotters and denying that won't change a thing. But it does show you are yet another example of a Muslim who will say whatever it takes to spin for your 'religion' of hatred.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't try to convince someone like you of anything.
> 
> Nor would I expect someone like you to demonstrate any respect for Nawaaz, Rubin or Harris.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nawaaz, Rubin and Harris are completely irrelevant here, nor do they  post here.  YOU do. And you're using them a deflector shields because you can't take responsibility for your own lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die.
> 
> But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.
> 
> Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These people have become so committed to protecting their pet constituent religion that you can no more easily communicate with them than you could with a wild-eyed teenage boy on the streets of Damascus.
> 
> Look at the various threads on this topic, they're all like this.  Deflection and personal attacks.  They can't even bring themselves to honestly confront what happened, because at some level they know what they're doing is illiberal and wrong.
> 
> Maybe that's why they get so damn mad.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have stopped long ago attempting to have any type of discussion with most of them, it's like attempting to talk to someone while being underwater, it's impossible.
> 
> They are a combination of brainwashed, in denial and also some are obviously deeply pro-Islam for the reason that like the Islamists they despise Western values so are attaching their Leftist Agenda to Islam as they think it's the best way to bring down Western values.
> 
> The whole thing is sick and perverted, they are sick and perverted.
> 
> They will not win, their Islamist pets won't win, when the SHTF as it's going to all this crowd better get out of the way because they are going to be in the firing line and taken down with their Islamist pets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny you had no answer for my post 1029 huh.  Even though the next few posts demonstrated exactly what I was talking about.
> 
> Honesty is rarely the easiest course Oosie.  It means doing/saying the right thing even when it might not be popular.  It means having the guts to stand up and say 'this is wrong' even if you're the only voice saying so.
> 
> Do you have those guts?  You used to.
Click to expand...


*"It means doing/saying the right thing even when it might not be popular." *

What is the right thing? Is it deflecting away from the innocent children and teenagers who have been blown to pieces and the multitude of children and teenagers who have life threatening injuries?

Is that the right thing to do? Deflect.

To be in complete denial that any of this has no connection to a specific religion Islam, when it's being committed in the name of Islam and 100% of the perpetrators shout Allahu Akbar before they blow everyone up.

We see this in all of these threads everytime the latest Islamist Terror attack happens, we see the same and in cases identical deflection:

Nothing to do with Islam.

Nothing to do with Muslims.

What about Christians?

What about Timothy McVeigh and Eric Rudolph?

What about the Ku Klux Klan they were Christians?

*"It means having the guts to stand up and say 'this is wrong' even if you're the only voice saying so.

Do you have those guts?  You used to."*

I still have the guts ogo and it is wrong to strap a suicide vest on and walk into a music venue or a theatre and blow up innocent people, it's also wrong to get in a vehicle and mow down innocent people.


----------



## WEATHER53

Convert or kill the infidel-Koran

Love thy neighbor as thyself-Jesus

Which philosophy is causing trouble?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Marion Morrison said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what does   "DEATH TO AMERICA"  mean when a million pilgrims to Mecca chant it for a few hours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time to nuke Mecca?
Click to expand...

I hope you realize you're calling for the genocide of billions of people. Just thought I'd let you know.

Just some lines I'm not willing to cross.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Many other posts have reported on that, such as Dalia's right above.  There's nothing to debate about it.  I've been following it on the news.  There isn't anything I can add, not being there.
> 
> So what I've addressed that DOES need desperately to be addressed, is the mob-mentality hatestorm generated by absurd fallacies.  As I've noted to others, everything I've posted here has been about that abject logical failure.  That's exactly why the emotional nutballs who try to paint me as "apologist", or "defending a religion" or having "pet constituent", immediately get challenged to prove it, and inevitably *fail*.
> 
> Because it doesn't exist.  If it did --- they could quote it.
> 
> I don't know why they pull those lies out of their asses --- I would guess they're so enslaved to their own hate that they can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that that's true, but assuming it is, it doesn't equate to a causation---- see the Klan bombing post above for an example.  THAT -- the false causation Composition Fallacy --- is what I've  actually been posting about while the emotional basket cases go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm demanding the same trait here that I applauded you for when you got here --- *honesty*. It's about 90 percent of what I do on this site.  "Nuke Mecca" is not honest. Neither is "you're an apologist with pet fucking constituents".  That's naught more than the bleating of the butthurt who have been called out for their dishonesty .
> 
> So my posts here have nothing to do with "Islam" or "the left" or "terrorists" or their victims.  They have entirely to do with USMB posters.  The dishonest ones.
Click to expand...


*"I've been following it on the news. There isn't anything I can add, not being there."
*
The majority of people are not there, you don't have to be there. So you're saying that unless you're there you cannot condemn the Islamic Terrorist attack that has blown up children and teenagers?


----------



## Old Yeller

Are they done with random mass murder attacks on Europe or USA soil?   Is this the final suicide bomber?

put out your flowers.  light your candles.  MU has a match coming up.  forget about it.  no worries mate. Can't have any "backlash" against the religion of peace....har har har har



btw:  when do we get to fight back? Is that time now? Or after the next one?


----------



## Markle

Pogo said:


> And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?



What year was that again when the 16th Street Baptist Church was bombed?

In case hadn't noticed, it was Democrats who bombed a Christian church and that was over half a century ago.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?



Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth. 

I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Old Yeller said:


> Are they done with random mass murder attacks on Europe or USA soil?   Is this the final suicide bomber?
> 
> put out your flowers.  light your candles.  MU has a match coming up.  forget about it.  no worries mate.



*"MU has a match coming up."
*
The English Premier League season has now finished until later this year.

They did play last night though Manchester United won the Europa League Final played in Stockholm.

FT Ajax 0 Manchester United 2 (Paul Pogba at 18 minutes and Henrikh Mkhitaryan at 48 minutes (Henrikh Mkhitaryan is Armenian and used to be at BVB (Borussia Dortmund) he joined Manchester United last year)


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Yet another study in abject ignorance:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Suicide bomber and co-conspirators were what religion again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric Rudolph and Tim McVeigh and Robert Dear and the Klan were what religion again?
> 
> Oh wait -- we never asked that question.  Because there was no reason to .
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't rocket surgery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, that's MY line.  I'd better have a royalty check in my mailbox by Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Moderate" Muslims just aren't devout enough to gear up and kill the Kafir.
> 
> However, they may kill their own in honor killings even if they don't want to go full jihad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubling down on abject ignorance.  "Honor killing" is a social construct.  Has no religious function, and it's a cultural artifact way way WAY older than religion.  When it happens it happens _in spite of _religion, not because of it.
> 
> Just thought I'd point that out since you seem to think religion is behind everything, except of course when it's your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> A large percentage of mosques in America are used for terrorist activities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A "large number" huh?  Like what number?  Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is Islam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, the fundamental problem is the abject ignorance that Ignorami like you have been posting here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam has declared war on the west.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Again ----------------------- link?*
Click to expand...


Muslim Brotherhood ‘declares war’ on U.S.

How the Islamic State Declared War on the World

Articles: Islam: At war with the world (and itself)

Islamic mali declares war on west

 You're a leftist Muslim apologist turd.


----------



## Tilly

Just a reminder for the utter pigs on this thread who have been excusing, deflecting and obfuscating for Islam again, then denying they are doing this - as they are actually doing it (as usual),

It was YET ANOTHER POS MUSLIM FOLLOWER of the fake 'religion' called Islam that has slaughtered innocent people just going about their business.

So Please take a moment to look at the face of this beautiful innocent little girl who has been savagely murdered and taken from her family. If seeing this doesn't help you to stop your spinning for Islam, I guess nothing will.





Anyone one who knows me would refer to me as a pacifist, and indeed I don't condone violence, but I'm beginning to hope there is actually a hell, because then the POS who destroyed so many lives on Monday will hopefully enjoy an eternity there, and the pigs on here who've managed to keep up their disgusting deflections in the face of the murder of innocent children like the one above, might roast in it for eternity too, because you are basically aiders and abettors imho.
You are truly disgusting and despicable people, so I find myself really hoping Karma is a thing too.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Sad that people think it's okay to commit genocide... 

I'll be going now.


----------



## TemplarKormac

And for the record, I want the radicals exterminated, not the entire religion. 

That is all.


----------



## Tilly

Old Yeller said:


> Are they done with random mass murder attacks on Europe or USA soil?   Is this the final suicide bomber?
> 
> put out your flowers.  light your candles.  MU has a match coming up.  forget about it.  no worries mate. Can't have any "backlash" against the religion of peace....har har har har
> 
> 
> 
> btw:  when do we get to fight back? Is that time now? Or after the next one?


Why would they be finished when it's so much fun to laugh at us lighting candles and singing kumbaya?


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
Click to expand...

Were the Nazis stopped with love?


----------



## Old Yeller

Etherion said:


> Sad that people think it's okay to commit genocide...
> 
> I'll be going now.




It won't take Genocide.  Banish them from Western Countries.  Ban the Koran, burka, mosque etc.  Isolate them in their own surroundings where they will be more _comfortable_. If they venture out........kill them.   They cannot live around normal human beings at this time.  Too many are rabid.  Enough already.  Take steps now.  Make it easier later on for the Western Children.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
Click to expand...


They were obliterated, as should the radicals.

But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.

Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Old Yeller said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that people think it's okay to commit genocide...
> 
> I'll be going now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It won't take Genocide.  Banish them from Western Countries.  Ban the Koran, burka, mosque etc.  Isolate them in their own surroundings where they will be more _comfortable_. If they venture out........kill them.   They cannot live around normal human beings at this time.  Too many are rabid.
Click to expand...


This is not American behavior. Did we learn nothing from the Japanese internment camps?


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
Click to expand...

There is only one Islam, just like there's only one Quran. And I'm of the opinion that there is no place for this supremacist cult masquerading as a religion in the West at this time.

Face it, nobody, including Muslims themselves (apparently), can anticipate when, what, how so many of their number lose it and decide to go on murder sprees. Maybe you don't feel it so keenly right now in America, but I'm in Europe and I'm literally SICK TO DEATH of it.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
Click to expand...

Yes, and they weren't obliterated with love, were they?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
Click to expand...


Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.


----------



## TemplarKormac

I cannot believe what I'm hearing on this thread right now. 

Time for me to move along.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> I cannot believe what I'm hearing on this thread right now.
> 
> Time for me to move along.


Murdering children has that effect.


----------



## Issa

Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?

I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
Is my English clear so far?
But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?



Papageorgio said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
Click to expand...

Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
Click to expand...

Islam is radical.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
Click to expand...

By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.

Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
Click to expand...

*List of Islamic Terror: *
*Last 30 Days*

During this time period, there were *172* Islamic attacks in *25* countries, in which *1051* people were killed and *1054* injured.

Pretty radical. And only 30 days.
And this is happening on this scale month in and month out the world over.

You really can't see a problem?


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
Click to expand...

If the Crusades (actually counter Crusades) were happening now I might join you.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> And for the record, I want the radicals exterminated, not the entire religion.
> 
> That is all.



*"I want the radicals exterminated, not the entire religion."*

Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.

Unless Islam itself is modernised and unless ALL the multiple passages in The Qur'an are removed where Mohammed instructs all Muslims to go and kill all Infidels, then Islam itself must be exterminated.

Now we know that Islam cannot be modernised and we know that The Qur'an cannot have all those multiple passages removed, this is because Mohammed himself in the eyes of Muslims would be being desecrated and any Muslim who dared to suggest modernisation or the removal of any of Mohammed's instructions would very probably have his head hacked off, there certainly would be a Fatwa issued on him.

You should buy a copy of The Qur'an and read it, there are multiple passages where Mohammed instructs his followers to go and kill all Infidels.

You should also read the Hadith which goes along side The Qur'an in what Islam refers to as the Fiqh, which is Islamic Jurisprudence.

The Muslims believe that Sharia is the representation of the divine law as set in The Qur'an and also the Sunnah which is the exact word of Mohammed and also his manner of life, traditions, objections etc which all Muslim males are expected to emulate to the word in the leading of their own lives.

Fiqh is a human understanding of Sharia including the expanding of it's entire interpretation of The Qur'an and the Sunnah by the Islamist Mufti's who are Islamic Jurists which in turn they use in their decisions and/or rulings ie. Fatwa.

So in order to understand The Qu'ran you should also read the Hadith.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *List of Islamic Terror: *
> *Last 30 Days*
> 
> During this time period, there were *172* Islamic attacks in *25* countries, in which *1051* people were killed and *1054* injured.
> 
> Pretty radical. And only 30 days.
> And this is happening on this scale month in and month out the world over.
> 
> You really can't see a problem?
Click to expand...

Even Trump knows the difference. He calls it "Radical Islamic Terrorism"

Come now. And Trump normally isn't a reliable person to cite...


----------



## Death Angel

Etherion said:


> Sad that people think it's okay to commit genocide...
> 
> I'll be going now.


Who said THAT? But those who HATE US should never be allowed to live among us. If you want to live among them, go to their lands and live as one of their slaves.


----------



## Issa

The embargo on Iraq killed 500.000 let's not talk about the bombing of civilians, do we blame all Americans and Christians foe it?
The nice Christians and the West occupied most of the world, killed millions, started 2 world wars, and left so many countries in ruines. Do we blame white and Christians for it? No.
We know it's a group of greedy scums...who were money and resources hungry who brainwashed their citizens to invade and steal other countries.


Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *List of Islamic Terror: *
> *Last 30 Days*
> 
> During this time period, there were *172* Islamic attacks in *25* countries, in which *1051* people were killed and *1054* injured.
> 
> Pretty radical. And only 30 days.
> And this is happening on this scale month in and month out the world over.
> 
> You really can't see a problem?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



 
And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.



Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
Click to expand...


My entire post just went right over your head didn't it?

Yes, you obviously are not intellectual capable of understanding anything I wrote in that post.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My entire post just went right over your head didn't it?
> 
> Yes, you obviously are not intellectual capable of understanding anything I wrote in that post.
Click to expand...


So, to help me understand you insult me instead. Not very genuine.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave Nukes to his butt-buddies in Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I'm no longer surprised considering the source...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're being obtuse. Dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I'm demonstrating that the poster pulled a fake point out of his ass.
Click to expand...

But Obama conceded a nuke program to that criminal gang in Iran and you know it.


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> The embargo on Iraq killed 500.000 let's not talk about the bombing of civilians, do we blame all Americans and Christians foe it?
> The nice Christians and the West occupied most of the world, killed millions, started 2 world wars, and left so many countries in ruines. Do we blame white and Christians for it? No.
> We know it's a group of greedy scums...who were money and resources hungry who brainwashed their citizens to invade and steal other countries.
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *List of Islamic Terror: *
> *Last 30 Days*
> 
> During this time period, there were *172* Islamic attacks in *25* countries, in which *1051* people were killed and *1054* injured.
> 
> Pretty radical. And only 30 days.
> And this is happening on this scale month in and month out the world over.
> 
> You really can't see a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dear dear. All this because you simply cannot bring yourself to condemn your vile POS child murdering brother. Keep up the good work


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My entire post just went right over your head didn't it?
> 
> Yes, you obviously are not intellectual capable of understanding anything I wrote in that post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, to help me understand you insult me instead. Not very genuine.
Click to expand...


I'll copy and paste my entire post for you again, I shouldn't have to help you or anyone else to understand, my below comments are very easy to understand as written:

Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.

Unless Islam itself is modernised and unless ALL the multiple passages in The Qur'an are removed where Mohammed instructs all Muslims to go and kill all Infidels, then Islam itself must be exterminated.

Now we know that Islam cannot be modernised and we know that The Qur'an cannot have all those multiple passages removed, this is because Mohammed himself in the eyes of Muslims would be being desecrated and any Muslim who dared to suggest modernisation or the removal of any of Mohammed's instructions would very probably have his head hacked off, there certainly would be a Fatwa issued on him.

You should buy a copy of The Qur'an and read it, there are multiple passages where Mohammed instructs his followers to go and kill all Infidels.

You should also read the Hadith which goes along side The Qur'an in what Islam refers to as the Fiqh, which is Islamic Jurisprudence.

The Muslims believe that Sharia is the representation of the divine law as set in The Qur'an and also the Sunnah which is the exact word of Mohammed and also his manner of life, traditions, objections etc which all Muslim males are expected to emulate to the word in the leading of their own lives.

Fiqh is a human understanding of Sharia including the expanding of it's entire interpretation of The Qur'an and the Sunnah by the Islamist Mufti's who are Islamic Jurists which in turn they use in their decisions and/or rulings ie. Fatwa.

So in order to understand The Qu'ran you should also read the Hadith.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
Click to expand...

Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.


----------



## Tilly

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Unless Islam itself is modernised and unless ALL the multiple passages in The Qur'an are removed where Mohammed instructs all Muslims to go and kill all Infidels, then Islam itself must be exterminated.



The Quran would be reduced to a pamphlet


----------



## Marion Morrison

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
Click to expand...


Religion is not a race.

Definition of RELIGION

race


----------



## Issa

You just being idiotic so say the least. I would give my life defending those girls and any innocent human being if I have to.
I like to tackle the problem and point out why we have this chaos...and you just fail to see that and you just wanna blame an entire 1.5 bilion Muslims and excuse the west interventions that helped this mess.



Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> You just being idiotic so say the least. I would give my life defending those girls and any innocent human being if I have to.
> I like to tackle the problem and point out why we have this chaos...and you just fail to see that and you just wanna blame an entire 1.5 bilion Muslims and excuse the west interventions that helped this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There is no excuse for terrorism and murdering innocent children, but all you do is offer excuses whilst trying to peddle your offerings as condemnation. 
You still haven't condemned your POS brother unequivocally, and I suspect you can't because you KNOW this POS was indeed a devout Muslim - one of your brethren.
Try again.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion is not a race.
> 
> Definition of RELIGION
> 
> race
Click to expand...


I didn't say anything about race... if you would kindly read my post again.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
Click to expand...


No, I'm not.

Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:

"Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"


----------



## Coyote

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
Click to expand...


There are a number of people here who seem fully supportive of exterminating an entire group of people.  Of removing their freedoms, civil rights and liberties for no other reason than the faith they follow -* not for what they've done*, not even for what they believe because they don't really know.  You have one Muslim in this thread  and he gets lynched for stating that *most Muslims aren't thinking about killing people but getting to work, raising their families *etc.  Seriously?  That's an attack-worthy comment?

It's nothing more than a lynch mob mentality.  And that mentality is exactly the kind that leaves strange fruit in it's wake.

What is the difference between the sentiments some people here attribute to Muslims in general  and the people here?  *Not much.*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion is not a race.
> 
> Definition of RELIGION
> 
> race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about race... if you would kindly read my post again.
Click to expand...


I'll pass, thx.  Genocide implies race.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
Click to expand...

Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion is not a race.
> 
> Definition of RELIGION
> 
> race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about race... if you would kindly read my post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll pass, thx.  Genocide implies race.
Click to expand...


Just as an fyi...genocide doesn't have to be about race


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our most recent scumbag pos Muslim terrorist child murderer was raised a muslim and was indeed a devout Muslim.  Stamping your little trotters and denying that won't change a thing. But it does show you are yet another example of a Muslim who will say whatever it takes to spin for your 'religion' of hatred.
Click to expand...


People who blow themselves up to kill others obviously are doing so because of their religion. They feel superior to those they seek to kill, and they feel their actions will place them in a special place with their god that is reserved only for the holiest of warriors.
Stupid dumbfucks like Pogo and his apologist brethren continue to be what the Islamists would call a "useful stooge".


----------



## Tilly

An update:

*Police believe Manchester Arena bomb maker is still at large after 'finding NO trace of explosives or equipment at attacker's house'*

*Salman Abedi killed 22 and maimed dozens of others in Manchester bomb attack*
*Police now fear that the bomb maker who gave him the explosive is still at large*
*There are also fears a bomb expert is preparing to mastermind further atrocities*
*It is thought experts found no traces of explosives or equipment at Abedi's house*
By Julian Robinson for MailOnline and David Williams For Mailonline

PUBLISHED: 15:00, 24 May 2017 | UPDATED: 17:47, 24 May 2017



Read more: Manchester Arena bomb maker may still be at large  | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Tilly

And another. God help them.

*More than 24 hours on, desperate families still search forlornly for their missing mothers, sisters, sons and daughters who disappeared in bomb chaos*

*Families are still desperately searching for loved ones missing in Manchester*
*Six people - including teenagers - remain missing following the terror attack*
*Relatives desperately scoured hospitals and hotels in bid to locate their family*
By Chris Greenwood And Arthur Martin For The Daily Mail and Abe Hawken For Mailonline

PUBLISHED: 01:00, 24 May 2017 | UPDATED: 16:42, 24 May 2017



Read more: Families still searching for missing Manchester loved ones | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
Click to expand...


Lol !! Look folks, the Crusades card has been played !! LMFAO!!


----------



## Coyote

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our most recent scumbag pos Muslim terrorist child murderer was raised a muslim and was indeed a devout Muslim.  Stamping your little trotters and denying that won't change a thing. But it does show you are yet another example of a Muslim who will say whatever it takes to spin for your 'religion' of hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who blow themselves up to kill others obviously are doing so because of their religion. They feel superior to those they seek to kill, and they feel their actions will place them in a special place with their god that is reserved only for the holiest of warriors.
> Stupid dumbfucks like Pogo and his apologist brethren continue to be what the Islamists would call a "useful stooge".
Click to expand...


People who do these kind of acts are extremists.  Terrorists.  No one is "apologizing" for them.  They are scum.

But THEY are not the majority of Muslims.

Eradicating an entire faith?  Seriously?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion is not a race.
> 
> Definition of RELIGION
> 
> race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about race... if you would kindly read my post again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll pass, thx.  Genocide implies race.
Click to expand...


Eh, fine, whatever. But you're still wrong.

*Genocide* is intentional action to destroy a people (usually defined as an ethnic, national, racial, or religious group) in whole or in part.

Genocide - Wikipedia


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> People who do these kind of acts are extremists. Terrorists. No one is "apologizing" for them. They are scum.
> 
> But THEY are not the majority of Muslims.
> 
> Eradicating an entire faith? Seriously?


Look into the teachings of Islam. Islam is the root of all this violence, because their prophet commands it.


----------



## Tilly

Police are investigating associates of Abedi and are carrying out "extensive searches" across Manchester after revealing they believe they're investigating a "network". 

Manchester terror attack: Everything we know


----------



## Coyote

DigitalDrifter said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol !! Look folks, the Crusades card has been played !! LMFAO!!
Click to expand...


Because lord knows - we can't use history unless we're judging Islam.

Right now, you have ISIS.  You have religious extremists using their religion as a weapon to kill innocent people.  Every time they do, they generate huge amounts of propoganda for their cause - world wide attention, and more important - public and political rhetoric targeting minority muslim communities worldwide, lending credence to ISIS' claim that it's a "war against Islam".  ISIS doesn't care about body counts and it doesn't care who's body it mangles.  It's an Apocolyptic Death Cult.


----------



## Issa

Not my brother you bigot. I can't fix stupid...join the KKK you fit right in.



Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just being idiotic so say the least. I would give my life defending those girls and any innocent human being if I have to.
> I like to tackle the problem and point out why we have this chaos...and you just fail to see that and you just wanna blame an entire 1.5 bilion Muslims and excuse the west interventions that helped this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no excuse for terrorism and murdering innocent children, but all you do is offer excuses whilst trying to peddle your offerings as condemnation.
> You still haven't condemned your POS brother unequivocally, and I suspect you can't because you KNOW this POS was indeed a devout Muslim - one of your brethren.
> Try again.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
Click to expand...


No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.

That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.

Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.

In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.

This is not something I will stand for. Not now, not ever.  So, for this topic, we will  have to agree to disagree.

This is one of the few liberal positions I have, and if that upsets people, so be it. I practice free thought for a reason.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Coyote said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our most recent scumbag pos Muslim terrorist child murderer was raised a muslim and was indeed a devout Muslim.  Stamping your little trotters and denying that won't change a thing. But it does show you are yet another example of a Muslim who will say whatever it takes to spin for your 'religion' of hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who blow themselves up to kill others obviously are doing so because of their religion. They feel superior to those they seek to kill, and they feel their actions will place them in a special place with their god that is reserved only for the holiest of warriors.
> Stupid dumbfucks like Pogo and his apologist brethren continue to be what the Islamists would call a "useful stooge".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who do these kind of acts are extremists.  Terrorists.  No one is "apologizing" for them.  They are scum.
> 
> But THEY are not the majority of Muslims.
> 
> Eradicating an entire faith?  Seriously?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't eradicate it, I would just round all Muslims up who have roots or are directly from certain regions of the world and repatriate them to those regions. Islam and the West do not mix, they are not going to assimilate, they are simply going to slowly but surely one step at a time end the West with their eventual superior #'s. They breed like fruitflies, and we do the opposite.
They will not be stewards of western culture, and instead they will destroy it. Future liberals will be the first ones to go.


----------



## Coyote

A Muslim extremist kills someone - he's representative of all Muslims.
Christian extremist kills someone - he's a nutter and not representative.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
Click to expand...


The reason why Islam is incompatible with Western Civilisation:

The majority of Christians do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Bible anymore, only the nutty type Christians do that.

The majority of Jews do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Talmud and The Torah anymore, only the nutty type Jews do that.

The majority of Muslims do adopt a literal interpretation of The Qur'an, any Muslim who might rebel the majority would consider them an Apostate. Those who are considered Apostates are perfectly entitled to be killed by the totally fanatical Muslims.

Any Muslim who doesn't adhere to the word of Mohammed as instructed in The Qur'an is known as a Kafir (a non-believer), a Muslim declaring a fellow Muslim as a Kafir this is called Takfir which in Sharia is the practice of being excommunicated, the act which immediately comes before Takfir is called Mukaffir.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
Click to expand...

Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> A Muslim extremist kills someone - he's representative of all Muslims.
> Christian extremist kills someone - he's a nutter and not representative.


False Narrative..................That line that condemning Radical Islam means the Condemnation of all Muslims is a False Flag operation.

It simply isn't true and is a slogan line.............Not the truth.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
Click to expand...


I never did.


----------



## eagle1462010

List of Islamic Terror Attacks

It will be written off as usual..........but the site backs up all claims with news articles of the same.


----------



## Coyote

DigitalDrifter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our most recent scumbag pos Muslim terrorist child murderer was raised a muslim and was indeed a devout Muslim.  Stamping your little trotters and denying that won't change a thing. But it does show you are yet another example of a Muslim who will say whatever it takes to spin for your 'religion' of hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who blow themselves up to kill others obviously are doing so because of their religion. They feel superior to those they seek to kill, and they feel their actions will place them in a special place with their god that is reserved only for the holiest of warriors.
> Stupid dumbfucks like Pogo and his apologist brethren continue to be what the Islamists would call a "useful stooge".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who do these kind of acts are extremists.  Terrorists.  No one is "apologizing" for them.  They are scum.
> 
> But THEY are not the majority of Muslims.
> 
> Eradicating an entire faith?  Seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't eradicate it, I would just round all Muslims up who have roots or are directly from certain regions of the world and repatriate them to those regions. Islam and the West do not mix, they are not going to assimilate, they are simply going to slowly but surely one step at a time end the West with their eventual superior #'s. They breed like fruitflies, and we do the opposite.
> They will not be stewards of western culture, and instead they will destroy it. Future liberals will be the first ones to go.
Click to expand...


Really.  All those American citizens, who's roots are from "certain regions of the world" - who have never lived there, who are as American as you or I would be "rounded up" and "repatriated" (how can you "repatriate" some one to an alien land?)?

Do you know what that sounds like?  It sounds like Hitler's initial idea to deal with the Jews - "repatriate" them to Palestine.    Then he got stuck because there were too many of them.

It's an inexcusably criminal idea.


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> Not my brother you bigot. I can't fix stupid...join the KKK you fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just being idiotic so say the least. I would give my life defending those girls and any innocent human being if I have to.
> I like to tackle the problem and point out why we have this chaos...and you just fail to see that and you just wanna blame an entire 1.5 bilion Muslims and excuse the west interventions that helped this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no excuse for terrorism and murdering innocent children, but all you do is offer excuses whilst trying to peddle your offerings as condemnation.
> You still haven't condemned your POS brother unequivocally, and I suspect you can't because you KNOW this POS was indeed a devout Muslim - one of your brethren.
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

There is no KKK where I live. But if I were inclined to hatred, violence, misogyny, bigotry and slaughter - I'd sign up to the fake religion AKA Islam, they are much more active than the KKK in their hatred and slaughter EVERYWHERE around the globe


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never did.
Click to expand...


No, you didn't.  But how can you exterminate a religion without exterminating it's followers?  What has happened throughout history to those persecuted for their faith?  Catholicism and Protestantism?  And all the bloody wars?  They banned priests and the trappings of faith and still the people worshipped in secret.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
Click to expand...


Surely you aren't serious:

"Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."

And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?


----------



## Death Angel

Coyote said:


> Really. All those American citizens, who's roots are from "certain regions of the world" - who have never lived there, who are as American as you or I would be "rounded up" and "repatriated" (how can you "repatriate" some one to an alien land?)?
> 
> Do you know what that sounds like? It sounds like Hitler's initial idea to deal with the Jews - "repatriate" them to Palestine. Then he got stuck because there were too many of them.
> 
> It's an inexcusably criminal idea.


The murderer (loser) in GB had British citizenship, but he was FOREIGN. It's about time we go back to the old definitions of nations. Islam will NEVER be compatible with Western culture. The time is coming when they will be returned to their home countries. Mark my words.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Coyote said:


> A Muslim extremist kills someone - he's representative of all Muslims.
> Christian extremist kills someone - he's a nutter and not representative.



If we had Christians attempting to kill as many Westerners with continual horrific attacks throughout the West in the name of their lord, you would start seeing a huge condemnation of the religion and it's followers.

Today, around the world Islam and it's followers are the ones continually carrying out these attacks in the name of their god, thus why we condemn them and their fucking lousy ass religion.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were obliterated, as should the radicals.
> 
> But what I'm seeing people here say is they want an entire religion and its followers to be eradicated.
> 
> Clear something up for me. What part of Islam do you want gone? Islam, or radical Islam? I sincerely hope you recognize the difference between the two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why Islam is incompatible with Western Civilisation:
> 
> The majority of Christians do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Bible anymore, only the nutty type Christians do that.
> 
> The majority of Jews do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Talmud and The Torah anymore, only the nutty type Jews do that.
> 
> The majority of Muslims do adopt a literal interpretation of The Qur'an, any Muslim who might rebel the majority would consider them an Apostate.
> 
> Any Muslim who doesn't adhere to the word of Mohammed as instructed in The Qur'an is known as a Kafir (a non-believer), a Muslim declaring a fellow Muslim as a Kafir this is called Takfir which in Sharia is the practice of being excommunicated, the act which immediately comes before Takfir is called Mukaffir.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, Lucy, you're like an Atheist who thinks she knows more about the Bible than a devout Christian does. It strikes me as presumptive and arrogant. I would know more about the intricacies of my faith than a non-believer would. The pattern is there in all the worlds religions.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
Click to expand...

Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?


----------



## Issa

Bigot once again, cause most Muslims are living peacefully 0.0001% commit ateocities, so does whites, Christians , Hindus and others....and when they do, they don't represent that religion nor the people that adhere to that religion.
Wake up from your hate.



Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not my brother you bigot. I can't fix stupid...join the KKK you fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just being idiotic so say the least. I would give my life defending those girls and any innocent human being if I have to.
> I like to tackle the problem and point out why we have this chaos...and you just fail to see that and you just wanna blame an entire 1.5 bilion Muslims and excuse the west interventions that helped this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no excuse for terrorism and murdering innocent children, but all you do is offer excuses whilst trying to peddle your offerings as condemnation.
> You still haven't condemned your POS brother unequivocally, and I suspect you can't because you KNOW this POS was indeed a devout Muslim - one of your brethren.
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no KKK where I live. But if I were inclined to hatred, violence, misogyny, bigotry and slaughter - I'd sign up to the fake religion AKA Islam, they are much more active than the KKK in their hatred and slaughter EVERYWHERE around the globe
Click to expand...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  But how can you exterminate a religion without exterminating it's followers?  What has happened throughout history to those persecuted for their faith?  Catholicism and Protestantism?  And all the bloody wars?  They banned priests and the trappings of faith and still the people worshipped in secret.
Click to expand...


*"But how can you exterminate a religion without exterminating it's followers?"  *

This is a complex issue with many facets for which at this moment I have no conclusion.


----------



## Issa

I'm new to these forums and it didn't take me long to notice that she's utterly arrogant and ignorant and thinks she knows more than anyone else in here, typical trumpet.



Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure don't. Why don't you go ahead and define that for us. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why Islam is incompatible with Western Civilisation:
> 
> The majority of Christians do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Bible anymore, only the nutty type Christians do that.
> 
> The majority of Jews do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Talmud and The Torah anymore, only the nutty type Jews do that.
> 
> The majority of Muslims do adopt a literal interpretation of The Qur'an, any Muslim who might rebel the majority would consider them an Apostate.
> 
> Any Muslim who doesn't adhere to the word of Mohammed as instructed in The Qur'an is known as a Kafir (a non-believer), a Muslim declaring a fellow Muslim as a Kafir this is called Takfir which in Sharia is the practice of being excommunicated, the act which immediately comes before Takfir is called Mukaffir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Lucy, you're like an Atheist who thinks she knows more about the Bible than a devout Christian does. It strikes me as presumptive and arrogant. I would know more about the intricacies of my faith than a non-believer would. The pattern is there in all the worlds religions.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
Click to expand...


How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> I'm new to these forums and it didn't take me long to notice that she's utterly arrogant and ignorant and thinks she knows more than anyone else in here, typical trumpet.
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, look up the word radical in the dictionary and get back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why Islam is incompatible with Western Civilisation:
> 
> The majority of Christians do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Bible anymore, only the nutty type Christians do that.
> 
> The majority of Jews do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Talmud and The Torah anymore, only the nutty type Jews do that.
> 
> The majority of Muslims do adopt a literal interpretation of The Qur'an, any Muslim who might rebel the majority would consider them an Apostate.
> 
> Any Muslim who doesn't adhere to the word of Mohammed as instructed in The Qur'an is known as a Kafir (a non-believer), a Muslim declaring a fellow Muslim as a Kafir this is called Takfir which in Sharia is the practice of being excommunicated, the act which immediately comes before Takfir is called Mukaffir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Lucy, you're like an Atheist who thinks she knows more about the Bible than a devout Christian does. It strikes me as presumptive and arrogant. I would know more about the intricacies of my faith than a non-believer would. The pattern is there in all the worlds religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Go away Troll boi.

I'm not ignorant, it's obvious from my responses that I have both a higher IQ than you do and that I'm far better educated than you.


----------



## Brynmr

Coyote said:


> A Muslim extremist kills someone - he's representative of all Muslims.
> Christian extremist kills someone - he's a nutter and not representative.



Try to get this passed your bigotry. Moslems committing acts of terrorism, represent the Islamic doctrine - the teachings of Muhammad. Christians killing people don't represent the Christian doctrine nor the teachings of Jesus.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
Click to expand...


You see things in black and white, you have twice polarised on ONE paragraph of what I wrote and you have twice ignored the rest of what I wrote because by your own admission you are unable to understand what I wrote....you even asked me to help you understand, it's not my job to educate you.

Buy a copy of The Qur'an and also buy the Hadith and educate yourself about Islam and what Mohammed instructs Muslims to do, primarily Muslim males as the woman are treated like dogs.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  But how can you exterminate a religion without exterminating it's followers?  What has happened throughout history to those persecuted for their faith?  Catholicism and Protestantism?  And all the bloody wars?  They banned priests and the trappings of faith and still the people worshipped in secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"But how can you exterminate a religion without exterminating it's followers?"  *
> 
> This is a complex issue with many facets for which at this moment I have no conclusion.
Click to expand...


Not complex at all. Look at all the religions of history that died out. The Greeks, Romans, Egyptians... their religions died out when their followers died or were converted to another faith like Christianity, or the host civilization completely collapsed or was conquered.

Simply put, you would have to kill every last believer of Islam to exterminate Islam itself.


----------



## Tilly

Death Angel said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really. All those American citizens, who's roots are from "certain regions of the world" - who have never lived there, who are as American as you or I would be "rounded up" and "repatriated" (how can you "repatriate" some one to an alien land?)?
> 
> Do you know what that sounds like? It sounds like Hitler's initial idea to deal with the Jews - "repatriate" them to Palestine. Then he got stuck because there were too many of them.
> 
> It's an inexcusably criminal idea.
> 
> 
> 
> The murderer (loser) in GB had British citizenship, but he was FOREIGN. It's about time we go back to the old definitions of nations. Islam will NEVER be compatible with Western culture. The time is coming when they will be returned to their home countries. Mark my words.
Click to expand...

The fact is that most Muslims, in the UK at least, have very close ties to either their countries of origin or their parents countries of origin, in that they visit frequently, have family there, watch local tv, speak the lingo, vote, etc etc - and many even take their daughters for their genital mutilations in their familial countries too (usually in the Summer school holidays - known affectionately as the 'cutting season'), plus men choose their wives from their familial countries, parents choose husbands for their daughters, etc etc. In fact, many admit to having more affection for these countries than they do the one they live in in the UK. So, it's not as if these countries are strange unknown lands to them. However, the POS scumbags could murder a hundred children a day and they would still be welcomed, barely vetted and with open arms, so nobody will be sending anybody anywhere. Hell, we even lose the illegals.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Just keep these people out of the West, and at the same time Westerners need desperately to start having larger families again. If these actions were taken, it's possible the West might be saved, or at least would last longer.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> You see things in black and white, you have twice polarised on ONE paragraph of what I wrote and you have twice ignored the rest of what I wrote because by your own admission you are unable to understand what I wrote



Because when you say "Islam needs to be exterminated" the rest of your post kinda falls to the wayside. That is what immediately captured my attention, and thus that is where I focus my scrutiny.


----------



## Issa

Hahahaha...there she goes.




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to these forums and it didn't take me long to notice that she's utterly arrogant and ignorant and thinks she knows more than anyone else in here, typical trumpet.
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason why Islam is incompatible with Western Civilisation:
> 
> The majority of Christians do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Bible anymore, only the nutty type Christians do that.
> 
> The majority of Jews do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Talmud and The Torah anymore, only the nutty type Jews do that.
> 
> The majority of Muslims do adopt a literal interpretation of The Qur'an, any Muslim who might rebel the majority would consider them an Apostate.
> 
> Any Muslim who doesn't adhere to the word of Mohammed as instructed in The Qur'an is known as a Kafir (a non-believer), a Muslim declaring a fellow Muslim as a Kafir this is called Takfir which in Sharia is the practice of being excommunicated, the act which immediately comes before Takfir is called Mukaffir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Lucy, you're like an Atheist who thinks she knows more about the Bible than a devout Christian does. It strikes me as presumptive and arrogant. I would know more about the intricacies of my faith than a non-believer would. The pattern is there in all the worlds religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away Troll boi.
> 
> I'm not ignorant, it's obvious from my responses that I have both a higher IQ than you do and that I'm far better educated than you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
Click to expand...

Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.


----------



## Death Angel

Tilly said:


> The fact is that most Muslims, in the UK at least, have very close ties to either their countries of origin or their parents countries of origin, in that they visit frequently, have family there, watch local tv, speak the lingo, vote, etc etc - and many even take their daughters for their genital mutilations in their familial countries too (usually in the Summer school holidays - known affectionately as the 'cutting season'), plus men choose their wives from their familial countries, parents choose husbands for their daughters, etc etc. In fact, many admit to having more affection for these countries than they do the one they live in in the UK. So, it's not as if these countries are strange unknown lands to them. However, the POS scumbags could murder a hundred children a day and they would still be welcomed, barely vetted and with open arms, so nobody will be sending anybody anywhere. Hell, we even lose the illegals


Exactly. Their loyalty is to their own country and culture.


----------



## eagle1462010

The Middle East is probably one of the most conquered places on earth.  Historically representing the changing of hands in the next video.


----------



## Coyote

DigitalDrifter said:


> Just keep these people out of the West, and at the same time Westerners need desperately to start having larger families again. If these actions were taken, it's possible the West might be saved, or at least would last longer.



That's a bit of a myth - the birthrate thing.  What they've found is that when they immigrate to western countries - their birth rates rather quickly come down to that of the surrounding population.  Likewise, in the countries of origin - birth rates decline with economic prosperity.   Parents want their children to have a better future then they did - that means giving them opportunities, sending them to college - all of which is costly, so fewer children.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see things in black and white, you have twice polarised on ONE paragraph of what I wrote and you have twice ignored the rest of what I wrote because by your own admission you are unable to understand what I wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when you say "Islam needs to be exterminated" the rest of your post kinda falls to the wayside. That is what immediately captured my attention, and thus that is where I focus my scrutiny.
Click to expand...

Islam is a violent, supremacist, misogynistic, homophobic, hate filled cult. Some of us can see that, can call it out for what it is. You should read the Quran and bukari.


----------



## eagle1462010

If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.

If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.

The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.

Which is what the Death Cult Wants.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see things in black and white, you have twice polarised on ONE paragraph of what I wrote and you have twice ignored the rest of what I wrote because by your own admission you are unable to understand what I wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when you say "Islam needs to be exterminated" the rest of your post kinda falls to the wayside. That is what immediately captured my attention, and thus that is where I focus my scrutiny.
Click to expand...


*"That is what immediately captured my attention," *

Yes because you have both a hangup and a one dimensional view of the word exterminate. That's why. You find the word exterminate SHOCKING....many people also find it SHOCKING when the followers of Islam strap suicide vests to themselves and blow people up or get a knife and saw someones head off or burn people alive or bury people alive.

So I'll make it more simple for you shall I? Okay:

Islam needs to be exterminated.

Exterminate = destroy, get rid of, eradicate.

So to make it simple for you:

Islam needs to be destroyed, got rid of, eradicated.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
Click to expand...


Then what does the word "exterminate" mean then? What suggestion does that infer? How do you _exterminate _a religion?

You appear to be acting as Lucy's advocate here, so you seem to be as suitable to answer the questions as she is.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.




It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Issa said:


> Hahahaha...there she goes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to these forums and it didn't take me long to notice that she's utterly arrogant and ignorant and thinks she knows more than anyone else in here, typical trumpet.
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> By that token, if we judge Christianity by the actions of the Crusaders, then so is Christianity.
> 
> Cannot believe I had to reach that far down into the barrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why Islam is incompatible with Western Civilisation:
> 
> The majority of Christians do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Bible anymore, only the nutty type Christians do that.
> 
> The majority of Jews do not adopt a literal interpretation of The Talmud and The Torah anymore, only the nutty type Jews do that.
> 
> The majority of Muslims do adopt a literal interpretation of The Qur'an, any Muslim who might rebel the majority would consider them an Apostate.
> 
> Any Muslim who doesn't adhere to the word of Mohammed as instructed in The Qur'an is known as a Kafir (a non-believer), a Muslim declaring a fellow Muslim as a Kafir this is called Takfir which in Sharia is the practice of being excommunicated, the act which immediately comes before Takfir is called Mukaffir.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Lucy, you're like an Atheist who thinks she knows more about the Bible than a devout Christian does. It strikes me as presumptive and arrogant. I would know more about the intricacies of my faith than a non-believer would. The pattern is there in all the worlds religions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away Troll boi.
> 
> I'm not ignorant, it's obvious from my responses that I have both a higher IQ than you do and that I'm far better educated than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No but I have a feeling that soon you'll be going Troll boi.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
Click to expand...

I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see things in black and white, you have twice polarised on ONE paragraph of what I wrote and you have twice ignored the rest of what I wrote because by your own admission you are unable to understand what I wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when you say "Islam needs to be exterminated" the rest of your post kinda falls to the wayside. That is what immediately captured my attention, and thus that is where I focus my scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"That is what immediately captured my attention," *
> 
> Yes because you have both a hangup and a one dimensional view of the word exterminate. That's why. You find the word exterminate SHOCKING....many people also find it SHOCKING when the followers of Islam strap suicide vests to themselves and blow people up or get a knife and saw someones head off or burn people alive or bury people alive.
> 
> So I'll make it more simple for you shall I? Okay:
> 
> Islam needs to be exterminated.
> 
> Exterminate = destroy, get rid of, eradicate.
> 
> So to make it simple for you:
> 
> Islam needs to be destroyed.
Click to expand...


And thus you make my point, again. The words "eradicate", "exterminate", and "destroy" when applied to a religion carries with them a genocidal gravitas for which you seem to be incapable of comprehending. You would need to destroy ALL of the followers to destroy the faith. 

It is because of my three dimensional understanding of the English language that I understand that words mean things when paired with other words. 

Hence "eradicate Islam", "exterminate Islam", and "destroy Islam" mean only one thing: Genocide.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what does the word "exterminate" mean then? What suggestion does that infer? How do you _exterminate _a religion?
> 
> You appear to be acting as Lucy's advocate here, so you seem to be as suitable to answer the questions as she is.
Click to expand...

I'm not acting as an advocate, I'm simply sick of the regressives constantly putting words in people's mouths, and now you are doing it too.
That's my final word on the matter.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.



Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
Click to expand...


If Islamists want to adhere to The Qur'an and follow what Mohammed tells them to do, then they should stay in their own Islamic nations and do it and any Muslims in any Western nation should move to an Islamic nation.

No Western nation is Islamic, they don't get to come to or be in OUR nations and begin dictating to US and wanting to change OUR established way of life to accommodate THEM, they want to be somewhere in the West, it's simple dump Islam, leave Islam and Mohammed at the door.

In fact all the Muslims males should be forced to urinate on The Qur'an and then urinate on an image of Mohammed and then burn The Qur'an and then burn the image of Mohammed....and then we can_ think_ about should we trust them or not.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what does the word "exterminate" mean then? What suggestion does that infer? How do you _exterminate _a religion?
> 
> You appear to be acting as Lucy's advocate here, so you seem to be as suitable to answer the questions as she is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not acting as an advocate, I'm simply sick of the regressives constantly putting words in people's mouths, and now you are doing it too.
> That's my final word on the matter.
Click to expand...


So be it. Have a good night.


----------



## Death Angel

eagle1462010 said:


> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> *Which is what the Death Cult Wants*



They're going to lose.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
Click to expand...


*"But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide."*

To the uneducated yes.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see things in black and white, you have twice polarised on ONE paragraph of what I wrote and you have twice ignored the rest of what I wrote because by your own admission you are unable to understand what I wrote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because when you say "Islam needs to be exterminated" the rest of your post kinda falls to the wayside. That is what immediately captured my attention, and thus that is where I focus my scrutiny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is a violent, supremacist, misogynistic, homophobic, hate filled cult. Some of us can see that, can call it out for what it is. You should read the Hadith and bukari.
Click to expand...


"*Islam is a violent, supremacist, misogynistic, homophobic, hate filled cult."*

And yet they are continually defended by the very people who claim they are against all of that.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
Click to expand...

Have you said a word about the victims of this latest atrocity yet? You know - what this thread is supposed to be about?


----------



## eagle1462010

Death Angel said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> *Which is what the Death Cult Wants*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're going to lose.
Click to expand...

They don't care and know they can't face us head to head on the battlefield.........They believe Magog will be Russia coming to fight us from the North and possibly China from the East......The battlefield...........Syria .........and this will be the coming of God to reward them for their deeds...................End of the World..............

It doesn't matter if we believe what they believe.........It only matters what they believe.................and their intended purpose.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> If Islamists want to adhere to The Qur'an and follow what Mohammed tells them to do, then they should stay in their own Islamic nations and do it and any Muslims in any Western nation should move to an Islamic nation.



Weren't you just telling me Islam needed to be destroyed? Now its just "if they want to adhere to the Qur'an they should do that in their own Islamic nations". I'm sorry, but I see that as a conflicting position.


----------



## Brynmr

After listening to Theresa May's speech regarding Manchester, it's clear that nothing effective will be done. Britain's leadership is so dismissive of it's responsibility of protecting it's citizens that I don't see any hope for them. Very sad and at the same time, pathetic.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you said a word about the victims of this latest atrocity yet? You know - what this thread is supposed to be about?
Click to expand...


At the very beginning of this thread, yes I did. Start here:

Post #136:

explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester, UK


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Weren't you just telling me Islam needed to be destroyed?



It needs to be removed from our free societies.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you just telling me Islam needed to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be removed from our free societies.
Click to expand...


And how do you go about doing that? That seems to be a question nobody can answer.


----------



## eagle1462010

What are we dealing with.......................

In Somalia......1993.........we went to GQ.....General Quarters..........A mortar round had hit the side of an Indian Tanker near us.......Didn't do squat for damage.......small dent and a small amount of paint to fix.............

The one that did it..........Walked past army check points near the beach........waved at the soldiers on watch........they waved back.............Walked down the beach........shot a mortar round off.......and walked back out as casually as he had walked in.

All the while.......the check points never figured out it was him.......go around trying to figure out who did it...............


Point of the story........The guy had Brass Balls........didn't care whether he lived or died....and shot off a round without any fear what.......so........ever.............

They don't care.........and that is the issue with them.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you said a word about the victims of this latest atrocity yet? You know - what this thread is supposed to be about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the very beginning of this thread, yes I did. Start here:
> 
> Post #126:
> 
> explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester, UK
Click to expand...


126 isn't your post.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
Click to expand...


You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you just telling me Islam needed to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be removed from our free societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you go about doing that? That seems to be a question nobody can answer.
Click to expand...


Classify Islam as a seditious hate ideology (which it is) and ban the public practice of it. A good start.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

DigitalDrifter said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?

Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.

If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.

So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.

If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.

They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.


----------



## Death Angel

DigitalDrifter said:


> "*Islam is a violent, supremacist, misogynistic, homophobic, hate filled cult."*
> 
> And yet they are continually defended by the very people who claim they are against all of that.


An enigma I will never comprehend.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you just telling me Islam needed to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be removed from our free societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you go about doing that? That seems to be a question nobody can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classify Islam as a seditious hate ideology (which it is) and ban the public practice of it. A good start.
Click to expand...


LOL.

Can you hear yourself right now? This goes back to my original argument, how can you do that without defying the very foundations this country was build upon?


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
Click to expand...


I would see a genocide on Moslem terrorists.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
Click to expand...


Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, etc.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you just telling me Islam needed to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be removed from our free societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you go about doing that? That seems to be a question nobody can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classify Islam as a seditious hate ideology (which it is) and ban the public practice of it. A good start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Can you hear yourself right now? This goes back to my original argument, how can you do that without defying the very foundations this country was build upon?
Click to expand...


We here in Europa could do it and it will happen, this monstrous exhibition of public slaughtering is not going to be tolerated forever....they have now started slaughtering children and teenagers, this is the beginning of the end for them, they pull more Manchester's and they'll wish they had never been born.

People will be on the streets en masse DEMANDING they are DEALT with. 

We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would see a genocide on Moslem terrorists.
Click to expand...


Terrorists, yes, all of Islam no. Big distinction there.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, etc.
Click to expand...


*"human rights, equality, women's rights,"*

Okay what are Muslim men's opinions on gays and the LGBTQ crowd and on women?  

It's okay darling, we already know what the Muslim men's opinions on all that are.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
Click to expand...


Probably the yearning of conquest. The deep seeded desire to grow their religion worldwide.
They are not happy with simply dominating their own regions, they want more. They view those in the West as inferior, and they must be forcibly changed or destroyed. They view Muslims of today that live in Western countries as the pioneers, the explorers who will plant the seeds. Future Muslims will reap the harvest as they completely command the planet.
They know we are not as willing as they are to make the sacrifices of today that will lead to the conquests of tomorrow.
Millions of them will even sacrifice their own lives to make this happen.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weren't you just telling me Islam needed to be destroyed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs to be removed from our free societies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you go about doing that? That seems to be a question nobody can answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Classify Islam as a seditious hate ideology (which it is) and ban the public practice of it. A good start.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Can you hear yourself right now? This goes back to my original argument, how can you do that without defying the very foundations this country was build upon?
Click to expand...


It would be perfectly in tune with American values and the very foundations of our country - that  being self defense. We don't tolerate pedophiles and mass murders nor do we let skate those who support criminals. The alternative is the path Europe has chosen - suicide.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.



Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?

We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.

I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"human rights, equality, women's rights,"*
> 
> Okay what are Muslim men's opinions on gays and the LGBTQ crowd and on women?
> 
> It's okay darling, we already know what the Muslim men's opinions on all that are.
Click to expand...


Maybe it depends on where they are....for example:

Chapter 4: Social and Political Attitudes


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you said a word about the victims of this latest atrocity yet? You know - what this thread is supposed to be about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At the very beginning of this thread, yes I did. Start here:
> 
> Post #126:
> 
> explosion at Ariana Grande concert in Manchester, UK
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 126 isn't your post.
Click to expand...


_136_, my apologies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
Click to expand...


Good luck with your document because it's not going to save anyone's life from a suicide attack.

Did your document save anyone on September 11th? No and it won't save anyone's life when the next September 11th happens.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would see a genocide on Moslem terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists, yes, all of Islam no. Big distinction there.
Click to expand...


I have nothing against most Moslems other than the ideology they support. Islam is evil. It needs to be removed. If not, it will destroy us just as it's destroying Europe. All Moslems should leave Islam.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
Click to expand...


I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.

Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Good luck with your document because it's not going to save anyone's life from a suicide attack.
> 
> Did your document save anyone on September 11th? No and it won't save anyone's life when the next September 11th happens.



You realize how long its been since 9/11? Oh, SIXTEEN YEARS?

That's because we learned from our mistake of ignoring the threat. We stopped being complacent. We took out the person responsible for 9/11 and there hasn't been an attack of that magnitude since. But it didn't require removing Muslims from our society or repressing them for their beliefs.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.



This is your problem. You don't understand Islam otherwise you wouldn't be making such foolish comments. There is no radical Islam. That was a Western distinction to pretend a peaceful or good Islam exists. No good Islam exists.


----------



## skye

The father, the brother half  the bloody family of the Islamic terrorist has been arrested.

It's a family affair.

Also a " woman was arrested in Manchester following an armed raid on a block of flats late on Wednesday evening in connection with Monday's suicide attack.

Several other arrests were made including a suspect in late night raid in Nuneaton, Warwickshire, as detectives probe a "network" linked to the suicide bomber."


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> You realize how long its been since 9/11? Oh, SIXTEEN YEARS?



There have been 30,874 deadly Islamic terror attacks scene 9/11.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would see a genocide on Moslem terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Terrorists, yes, all of Islam no. Big distinction there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have nothing against most Moslems other than the ideology they support. Islam is evil. It needs to be removed. If not, it will destroy us just as it's destroying Europe. All Moslems should leave Islam.
Click to expand...


How do you remove it? And how is it right to suggest someone arbitrarily abandon their faith because you think they should?

Radical Islam is destroying Europe because the European Union is making the same mistakes America made pre-9/11. Generosity has limits, and they need to learn that. But they won't. It doesn't require eradicating a religion to do, it requires common sense and cooperation. You don't get that cooperation by suggesting you want to eliminate a religion from a society.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize how long its been since 9/11? Oh, SIXTEEN YEARS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been 30,874 deadly Islamic terror attacks scene 9/11.
Click to expand...


All in America?


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> You don't understand Islam otherwise you wouldn't be making such foolish comments. There is no radical Islam



Holy smokes!

It appears _you_ are the one who lacks any understanding on the subject. How can you presume anything about a faith you don't practice? I don't. That's why I acknowledge the difference between Islam and radical Islam, just as there is Christianity and Fundamentalist Christianity. It is very unwise to jump to conclusions. All faiths have their extremes, not just Islam.

And also "there is no radical Islam"?

What?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
Click to expand...


Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?

Where does it say in your Document that you have to allow half The Third World to just turn up and they can stay?

I'll tell you where it says those things: NOWHERE that's where.

And don't bring up The Statue of Liberty inscription from that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus, she wrote "The New Colossus" in 1883 and the plaque wasn't put on The Statue of Liberty until 1903.

The United States Constitution was written in 1787 and ratified in 1788 and The United States Bill of Rights was created in 1789 and ratified in 1791.

The Leftists who were Bedwetting at Trumps Muslim ban were all screaming that the justification for allowing Islamic hordes to charge into America was that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus' gibberish on the plaque on The Statue of Liberty, the uneducated morons don't even know their own Constitution or Bill of Rights or they'd know the Emma Lazarus gibberish ISN'T contained in either of those documents.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
Click to expand...

Islam is radical.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?



Counter:

1) Nothing.
2) I want the wall
3) What's stopping you? You can begin by reworking your own immigration policies first. Specifically the refugee policy.


----------



## Tilly

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
Click to expand...

You have yet to explain the difference.


----------



## Dr Grump

Tilly said:


> [
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.



Tilly logic;

Normal person: "oh look at that bird. It waddles, it has webbed feet, and quacks."

Tilly: "But don't you dare call it a duck!"


----------



## skye

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
Click to expand...



And radical Islam is scum.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!


----------



## Issa

You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.


Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
Click to expand...




Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

Anyway, I've wasted enough of my time here. I bear no grudge against people who disagreed with me here today. Have a good night.


----------



## Tilly

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize how long its been since 9/11? Oh, SIXTEEN YEARS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been 30,874 deadly Islamic terror attacks scene 9/11.
Click to expand...

Etherion seems not to care about the ones happening in Europe and the world over, EVERY SINGLE DAY.


----------



## Issa

I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.


Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
Click to expand...


It is disgusting and the person that claims he is for peace is nothing but a low life scum liar. Isis must be proud of him.


----------



## Tilly

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly logic;
> 
> Normal person: "oh look at that bird. It waddles, it has webbed feet, and quacks."
> 
> Tilly: "But don't you dare call it a duck!"
Click to expand...

Idiot.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Counter:
> 
> 1) Nothing.
> 2) I want the wall
> 3) What's stopping you? You can begin by reworking your own immigration policies first. Specifically the refugee policy.
Click to expand...


Okay sorry, I didn't know you wanted the Wall.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Tilly said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You realize how long its been since 9/11? Oh, SIXTEEN YEARS?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There have been 30,874 deadly Islamic terror attacks scene 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Etherion seems not to care about the ones happening in Europe and the world over, EVERY SINGLE DAY.
Click to expand...


I'm still watching this thread. You would be wise to address me directly.


----------



## Issa

Who is that?
Isis is just happy that you feeding to the hatred...go on spread your hate and bigotry.



Papageorgio said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is disgusting and the person that claims he is for peace is nothing but a low life scum liar. Isis must be proud of him.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

They are open ended exhortations to violence, as you well know. Save your taqiyya for the useful idiots.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> You just being idiotic so say the least. I would give my life defending those girls and any innocent human being if I have to.
> I like to tackle the problem and point out why we have this chaos...and you just fail to see that and you just wanna blame an entire 1.5 bilion Muslims and excuse the west interventions that helped this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I love peaceful Muslims and know a few, however you just give excuses, you are a minority as fears as Muslims because you justify violence. Congrats, you and your terrorist brethren must really love you.


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> Who is that?
> Isis is just happy that you feeding to the hatred...go on spread your hate and bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is disgusting and the person that claims he is for peace is nothing but a low life scum liar. Isis must be proud of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Islam feeds Isis' hatred, as you well know.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't understand Islam otherwise you wouldn't be making such foolish comments. There is no radical Islam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy smokes!
> 
> It appears _you_ are the one who lacks any understanding on the subject. How can you presume anything about a faith you don't practice? I don't. That's why I acknowledge the difference between Islam and radical Islam, just as there is Christianity and Fundamentalist Christianity. It is very unwise to jump to conclusions. All faiths have their extremes, not just Islam.
> 
> And also "there is no radical Islam"?
> 
> What?
Click to expand...


I know what I'm talking about because I read the Islamic doctrine. Obviously you haven't. No one needs to be practicing an ideology in order to understand it otherwise no one would have understood what Hitler was all about. You really are making idiotic comments.


----------



## Issa

Taggiyah? Lol I only hear this term from people that have 0 clue about Islam.
Did you know that without Muslims help the US and the West can't do much ?
Either here or abroad Muslims do help in cracking on terrorists. Go ahead and put them in the same basket and alienate them.
Oh hold you are just a keyboard warrior, and not in charge of the FBI and CIA who keep hirin scores of Muslims to help.



Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are open ended exhortations to violence, as you well know. Save your taqiyya for the useful idiots.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Anyway, I've wasted enough of my time here. I bear no grudge against people who disagreed with me here today. Have a good night.



Go read the Koran, the biography of Muhammad and the Sahih al-Bukhari. That should bring you up to speed.


----------



## Brynmr

Issa said:


> Taggiyah? Lol I only hear this term from people that have 0 clue about Islam.



Allah sanctions lying. Even in court. Your BS fools no one.


----------



## Issa

I'm a muslim tell me what you find is wrong with my religion and I hope to clarify, if you want to learn and open your eyes.



Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I've wasted enough of my time here. I bear no grudge against people who disagreed with me here today. Have a good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go read the Koran, the biography of Muhammad and the Sahih al-Bukhari. That should bring you up to speed.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

And who is lying here?



Brynmr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taggiyah? Lol I only hear this term from people that have 0 clue about Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah sanctions lying. Even in court. Your BS fools no one.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> And also "there is no radical Islam"?
> 
> What?




I already explained this. Apparently you're too bigoted to even consider my comment.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?


----------



## Coyote

Issa said:


> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?



Issa, you're wasting your mind with these people.  They've already made up their mind about you.  It doesn't matter what you say, what your real life experiences are, what your real beliefs are, it doesn't matter to them.  They don't really want to know.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Who is that?
> Isis is just happy that you feeding to the hatred...go on spread your hate and bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is disgusting and the person that claims he is for peace is nothing but a low life scum liar. Isis must be proud of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I hate those that kill innocent children and yes I am a bigot because I hate killers. Other than that I have no issue with Muslims. You just are a disgusting Muslim who has no qualities of love or peace.


----------



## Issa

Oh so you want me to just condemn and not add anything else, that's how you like it? Well sir I'm gonna be the mature person and please you here.

I condemn all acts of terrorism.
Happy?



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is that?
> Isis is just happy that you feeding to the hatred...go on spread your hate and bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 128680
> And what part did this little girl and the others play in the shitehole that is the ME.
> You do realise you have again been unable to condemn the POS Muslim child murderer without qualification and 'but...but...but'?
> You see, this is why the  'condemnations' from you and your ilk are worthless and are recognised as such by thinking people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is disgusting and the person that claims he is for peace is nothing but a low life scum liar. Isis must be proud of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam feeds Isis' hatred, as you well know.
Click to expand...


But that is others fault, not theirs. He is disgusting.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Oh so you want me to just condemn and not add anything else, that's how you like it? Well sir I'm gonna be the mature person and please you here.
> 
> I condemn all acts of terrorism.
> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yeah, real sincere there, your true colors have already been shown. Your bigotry and hate is already out there for all to see.


----------



## Issa

True. They have the same mindset as the terrorists, closed minded.



Coyote said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa, you're wasting your mind with these people.  They've already made up their mind about you.  It doesn't matter what you say, what your real life experiences are, what your real beliefs are, it doesn't matter to them.  They don't really want to know.
Click to expand...


----------



## Brynmr

Coyote said:


> Issa, you're wasting your mind with these people.  They've already made up their mind about you.  It doesn't matter what you say, what your real life experiences are, what your real beliefs are, it doesn't matter to them.  They don't really want to know.



The real impediment to stopping this global Islamic terrorism - this Islamic war that's been brought to our doorsteps -  is the alt-Left self-centered, perverted thinking from people like Coyote. Without them running interference for jihadists, we could win this war inside of a couple of years.


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> Taggiyah? Lol I only hear this term from people that have 0 clue about Islam.
> Did you know that without Muslims help the US and the West can't do much ?
> Either here or abroad Muslims do help in cracking on terrorists. Go ahead and put them in the same basket and alienate them.
> Oh hold you are just a keyboard warrior, and not in charge of the FBI and CIA who keep hirin scores of Muslims to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are open ended exhortations to violence, as you well know. Save your taqiyya for the useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


''Tis funny. Islam is the religion of peace, yet criticise Islam and the first thing out of their mouths is crap about alienating and radicalsising them. 

If you are all so peaceful surely you should be able to cope with criticism without resorting to violence and terrorism.  
Reminds me of a sign held high by one of your peaceful brethren in London: "Behead those who insult the Prophet". Lol. 
Why are you all so weak ? Why is al illah so weak he can't brush off criticism but needs fatwas, maiming and slaughter?
Religion of pieces more like.


----------



## Issa

Blah blah blah. I feel sorry I waste my time with you. Clueless and bigot to say the least. Go on it your life, find something positive to do, instead of throwing false accusations on the net against people that you know nothing about. 



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you want me to just condemn and not add anything else, that's how you like it? Well sir I'm gonna be the mature person and please you here.
> 
> I condemn all acts of terrorism.
> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, real sincere there, your true colors have already been shown. Your bigotry and hate is already out there for all to see.
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

I know the United Methodist Church of USA is not having people blown up using their name
Not once
If it was, we would have had the good sense to close it down long time ago 
But decade or more  of racial and Religious PC  took good sense away.
Maybe now that some  celebs have seen the horror show they might sing a different tune ?


----------



## Old Yeller

I know some muslims well, worked with some.  I trained one guy NCG and worked with him for years.  I walked with him at break.  He could not get near Dogs? Said something about unclean, must was 7 times with dirt? huh? When terrorist hit,  he would weakly say "those guys are crazy" but did not seem too disturbed.  Like he wanted to get it over with and get on.  Who could blame him? Always special time-off for this guy.  Fridays.......I had to do it "all".  He went to mosque.  pain in the rear for me.  But mostly he was funny and not stupid.

The other guy would spread out paper towels in the bathroom for prayer time.  Waste of paper but did not really bother me.  I have met the wives at Christmas party.  Of course they had some kids.  When wife talked to me, he seemed upset.  No burka.


----------



## Tilly

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Issa, you're wasting your mind with these people.  They've already made up their mind about you.  It doesn't matter what you say, what your real life experiences are, what your real beliefs are, it doesn't matter to them.  They don't really want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real impediment to stopping this global Islamic terrorism - this Islamic war that's been brought to our doorsteps -  is the alt-Left self-centered, perverted thinking from people like Coyote. Without them running interference for jihadists, we could win this war inside of a couple of years.
Click to expand...

Nail on the head.


----------



## Issa

I'm for criticism and free speeh. But spreading lies and bigotry I'm against. One has to know what they are talking about before juming to a debate. All I've seen in this thread is bunch of fallacies and bigotry, no constructive critisism NADA.




Tilly said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taggiyah? Lol I only hear this term from people that have 0 clue about Islam.
> Did you know that without Muslims help the US and the West can't do much ?
> Either here or abroad Muslims do help in cracking on terrorists. Go ahead and put them in the same basket and alienate them.
> Oh hold you are just a keyboard warrior, and not in charge of the FBI and CIA who keep hirin scores of Muslims to help.
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are open ended exhortations to violence, as you well know. Save your taqiyya for the useful idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ''Tis funny. Islam is the religion of peace, yet criticise Islam and the first thing out of their mouths is crap about alienating and radicalsising them.
> 
> If you are all so peaceful surely you should be able to cope with criticism without resorting to violence and terrorism.
> Reminds me of a sign held high by one of your peaceful brethren in London: "Behead those who insult the Prophet". Lol.
> Why are you all so weak ? Why is al illah so weak he can't brush off criticism but needs fatwas, maiming and slaughter?
> Religion of pieces more like.
> 
> View attachment 128693
Click to expand...


----------



## Brynmr

Issa said:


> True. They have the same mindset as the terrorists, closed minded.



Yeah and Unicorns fart rainbows.


----------



## Coyote

Issa said:


> True. They have the same mindset as the terrorists, closed minded.
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa, you're wasting your mind with these people.  They've already made up their mind about you.  It doesn't matter what you say, what your real life experiences are, what your real beliefs are, it doesn't matter to them.  They don't really want to know.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Exactly.  And so it goes on and on and on.


----------



## Brynmr

Issa said:


> I'm for criticism and free speeh. But spreading lies and bigotry I'm against.



Then stop doing it.


----------



## Issa

I challenged your knowledge about Islam that you claimed know everything about. Still go ogling it?



Brynmr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for criticism and free speeh. But spreading lies and bigotry I'm against.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop doing it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

....


Issa said:


> I'm for criticism and free speeh. But spreading lies and bigotry I'm against. One has to know what they are talking about before juming to a debate. *All I've seen in this thread is bunch of fallacies and bigotry, no constructive critisism NADA.*



There is good dialogue from some.  This is probably a good time to exit the thread - the anti-Muslim memes are already coming out.


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> Blah blah blah. I feel sorry I waste my time with you. Clueless and bigot to say the least. Go on it your life, find something positive to do, instead of throwing false accusations on the net against people that you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you want me to just condemn and not add anything else, that's how you like it? Well sir I'm gonna be the mature person and please you here.
> 
> I condemn all acts of terrorism.
> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, real sincere there, your true colors have already been shown. Your bigotry and hate is already out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hey, you recently referred to those of us SICK AND TIRED OF ISLAMIC SLAUGHTER AND CHILD MURDER as having the same minds as terrorists. Even though you are the one who has had such trouble condemning them.  Not to mention all the taqiyya you keep spewing. Take a look in the mirror


----------



## Tilly

Issa said:


> And who is lying here?
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taggiyah? Lol I only hear this term from people that have 0 clue about Islam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allah sanctions lying. Even in court. Your BS fools no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Blah blah blah. I feel sorry I waste my time with you. Clueless and bigot to say the least. Go on it your life, find something positive to do, instead of throwing false accusations on the net against people that you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you want me to just condemn and not add anything else, that's how you like it? Well sir I'm gonna be the mature person and please you here.
> 
> I condemn all acts of terrorism.
> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, real sincere there, your true colors have already been shown. Your bigotry and hate is already out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Poor victim, lol! I didn't waste my time, I exposed a liar and a bigot in you. Your hate is now coming through and you have been exposed. Maybe you need counseling from your religious leaders so you can let go of the hate and so peace will be with you.

I love how you are now trying to tell me what to do, cute ploy for a bigot such as yourself. Sorry I exposed the real you, I knew you were hoping to get away with a con job.


----------



## Dr Grump

Tilly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly logic;
> 
> Normal person: "oh look at that bird. It waddles, it has webbed feet, and quacks."
> 
> Tilly: "But don't you dare call it a duck!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...


Stop saying stupid things....


----------



## Brynmr

Issa said:


> I challenged your knowledge about Islam that you claimed know everything about. Still go ogling it?



LOL

o·gle
ˈōɡəl/Submit
verb
1.
stare at in a lecherous manner.
"he was ogling her breasts"


----------



## Brynmr

Issa said:


> All I've seen in this thread is bunch of fallacies and bigotry, no constructive critisism NADA.



I have nothing constructive to say about Islam. Our world without it would be a far far better place to live and Georgina Bethany Callander would still be alive.


----------



## Tilly

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly logic;
> 
> Normal person: "oh look at that bird. It waddles, it has webbed feet, and quacks."
> 
> Tilly: "But don't you dare call it a duck!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop saying stupid things....
Click to expand...

Stop being an idiot.
And try to contribute something to the topic if you can.


----------



## Issa

He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him

One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.


----------



## Issa

You want him to contribute to stupidity?
I'm a middle aged Muslim man with a very good knowledge of my religion, and you come and throw the word Taqqiyah that I have never read in the quran or the sunnah. And even it does exist I don't know why wouldn't one just be called a liar like you just lied. Why you have to give it a made up fancy Arabic word to sound convincing?



Tilly said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly logic;
> 
> Normal person: "oh look at that bird. It waddles, it has webbed feet, and quacks."
> 
> Tilly: "But don't you dare call it a duck!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop saying stupid things....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop being an idiot.
> And try to contribute something to the topic if you can.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Ame®icano

Dr Grump said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's slap to the faces of victims and their families. How to explain to them and to us that they know about bomber and still lost all those lives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on how he was known to them. Police and intelligence agencies touch base and know loads of dodgy characters. Most of them innocent. If this guy said "I'm gonna go and set off a bomb at the Ariana Grande concert" then yeah, they fucked up. However, if they saw some email traffic that said something along the lines of "I can see why ISIS do what they do"... then that's hardly anything to be arrested about. it's called free speech. It'll come down to how they knew him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definition of the free speech in UK is not the same as we have in US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty much the same. They have a couple more laws around hate speech, but that's about it.
Click to expand...


Bullshit.

"The newspaper columnist Katie Hopkins *became the subject of a police review* after the Manchester bombing on Monday, as questions were raised about the limits the press can go to when reporting the fallout from terrorist attacks."

Read the rest to find out why...

*Katie Hopkins reported to police after 'final solution' Manchester attack tweet*


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a Muslim country. Have been here for 6 years. Before that I spent 4 years in two other Muslim countries.  I work with and am surrounded by Muslims all day.  You are ignorant.  Obviously narrow minded and foolish.  Terrorists are terrorists.  A miniscule proportion of the entire 1.5 billion Muslims on the planet.  The Koran doesn't promote violence any more than the Bible does. You are stupid and ignorant and bigoted.  Sad to be you.
> 
> As well, you obviously know nothing about the 'DEVELOPMENT OF THE BIBLE IN IT'S EARLY YEARS,' LOL
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
Click to expand...

That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
Click to expand...


Oh really? Are we talking about the US now?

More to the point, how did its intelligence agencies know the identity of the Manchester bomber? And release the information before the British did?


----------



## irosie91

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
Click to expand...


that latest remark is superfluous------reminds me of a remark made long ago
by   Khadaffy duck.      He said more Israelis die in traffic accidents than are killed
by Islamic terrorists.      so true.      In fact more americans die of drug over dose than
are murdered by muslims for the glory of allah


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that latest remark is superfluous------reminds me of a remark made long ago
> by   Khadaffy duck.      He said more Israelis die in traffic accidents than are killed
> by Islamic terrorists.      so true.      In fact more americans die of drug over dose than
> are murdered by muslims for the glory of allah
Click to expand...


I've heard those fatuous arguments. More chance  of being hit by a car than blown up by a terrorist.

I'll tell that to the children lying in hospital with their legs blown off.

The little girl, whose face is plastered all over the front pages of the world's newspapers; her mother doesn't know she is dead, as she herself is lying in hospital. In a coma.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Are we talking about the US now?
> 
> More to the point, how did its intelligence agencies know the identity of the Manchester bomber? And release the information before the British did?
Click to expand...

OMG  Do you listen to BBC at all?  They told us. The British told the US but expected them to keep it quiet, and they didn't. The British are pissed off about it.  Very pissed off.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Are we talking about the US now?
> 
> More to the point, how did its intelligence agencies know the identity of the Manchester bomber? And release the information before the British did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG  Do you listen to BBC at all?  They told us. The British told the US but expected them to keep it quiet, and they didn't. The British are pissed off about it.  Very pissed off.
Click to expand...


There were leaks, done without permission, the latest being, pictures of the  explosive device. So the the broad brushed statement of "the British" doesn't quite fit.

And I try not to listen to the BBC.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that latest remark is superfluous------reminds me of a remark made long ago
> by   Khadaffy duck.      He said more Israelis die in traffic accidents than are killed
> by Islamic terrorists.      so true.      In fact more americans die of drug over dose than
> are murdered by muslims for the glory of allah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard those fatuous arguments. More chance  of being hit by a car than blown up by a terrorist.
> 
> I'll tell that to the children lying in hospital with their legs blown off.
> 
> The little girl, whose face is plastered all over the front pages of the world's newspapers; her mother doesn't know she is dead, as she herself is lying in hospital. In a coma.
Click to expand...


stay alert-----you will be hearing and reading even more of that excruciating shit for weeks to come


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that latest remark is superfluous------reminds me of a remark made long ago
> by   Khadaffy duck.      He said more Israelis die in traffic accidents than are killed
> by Islamic terrorists.      so true.      In fact more americans die of drug over dose than
> are murdered by muslims for the glory of allah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard those fatuous arguments. More chance  of being hit by a car than blown up by a terrorist.
> 
> I'll tell that to the children lying in hospital with their legs blown off.
> 
> The little girl, whose face is plastered all over the front pages of the world's newspapers; her mother doesn't know she is dead, as she herself is lying in hospital. In a coma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stay alert-----you will be hearing and reading even more of that excruciating shit for weeks to come
Click to expand...


The story has spread to Germany now. The bomber had flown to Duesseldorf and back, visited Frankfurt, four days before the attack.

Frankfurt is well known for  Palestinian bomb factories, back in the day.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you invest so much time darling in defending Islam and Islamists at the drop of a hat, you aren't a Muslim, so why do you do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't defend extremists or terrorists.
> 
> I do defend the right of anyone to worship the religion of their choice without persecution as long as it is lawful and peaceable.     When people start demonizing and scapegoating entire groups of people it usually doesn't end well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims have never been scapegoated in the USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Islam declared war on the West on September 11th, 2001, essentially that's where this all began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Al Queda, a terrorist organization did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Across the Muslim world Muslims were celebrating in the streets when they saw The Twin Towers falling. Their celebrations were caught on camera in multiple Muslim nations.
> 
> They refer to America as The Great Satan, are you even aware of this?
Click to expand...

I saw some of that on tv, and it made me sick to my stomach, especially the little children who probably had no idea why they were celebrating Americans being blown to pieces, and jumping to their deaths from burning buildings.  I remember a little of the training my son had before his first deployment to Iraq, you don't trust anyone, if  a woman or child falls, you don't go to help them up, because you don't know if it is a trap or not.  I'm so glad that as a Christian, I have never danced in the street when innocent people were killed, or strapped a bomb on an  innocent child.  I will never forget 9-11, and wonder how many sleeper cells are here, how many are going to college or working with you or your  children, you know like the Boston Marathon bombers, smile in your face, then kill you.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that latest remark is superfluous------reminds me of a remark made long ago
> by   Khadaffy duck.      He said more Israelis die in traffic accidents than are killed
> by Islamic terrorists.      so true.      In fact more americans die of drug over dose than
> are murdered by muslims for the glory of allah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard those fatuous arguments. More chance  of being hit by a car than blown up by a terrorist.
> 
> I'll tell that to the children lying in hospital with their legs blown off.
> 
> The little girl, whose face is plastered all over the front pages of the world's newspapers; her mother doesn't know she is dead, as she herself is lying in hospital. In a coma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stay alert-----you will be hearing and reading even more of that excruciating shit for weeks to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story has spread to Germany now. The bomber had flown to Duesseldorf and back, visited Frankfurt, four days before the attack.
> 
> Frankfurt is well known for  Palestinian bomb factories, back in the day.
Click to expand...



really?      Frankfurt     HOME OF THE HOT DOG ------has Palestinian bomb factories?   
Why do the germans allow it?.      Germany should be held responsible------the people of
Manchester need some good lawyers


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that latest remark is superfluous------reminds me of a remark made long ago
> by   Khadaffy duck.      He said more Israelis die in traffic accidents than are killed
> by Islamic terrorists.      so true.      In fact more americans die of drug over dose than
> are murdered by muslims for the glory of allah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard those fatuous arguments. More chance  of being hit by a car than blown up by a terrorist.
> 
> I'll tell that to the children lying in hospital with their legs blown off.
> 
> The little girl, whose face is plastered all over the front pages of the world's newspapers; her mother doesn't know she is dead, as she herself is lying in hospital. In a coma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> stay alert-----you will be hearing and reading even more of that excruciating shit for weeks to come
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The story has spread to Germany now. The bomber had flown to Duesseldorf and back, visited Frankfurt, four days before the attack.
> 
> Frankfurt is well known for  Palestinian bomb factories, back in the day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really?      Frankfurt     HOME OF THE HOT DOG ------has Palestinian bomb factories?
> Why do the germans allow it?.      Germany should be held responsible------the people of
> Manchester need some good lawyers
Click to expand...



 Not now. But years ago, during the days of hi-jackings etc. Germany was dealing with the Bader-Meinhof too during those days. Explosions  at Frankfurt airport. A German banker killed outside his own home, as his car blew up.


----------



## Gracie

Virginia Mom said:


> I will never forget 9-11, and wonder how many sleeper cells are here, how many are going to college or working with you or your children, you know like the Boston Marathon bombers, smile in your face, then kill you.


That is what has been on my mind as well. Those guys that learned how to fly airplanes...their neighbors at home...people at coffee shops that they chatted with and smiled at...seemingly just ordinary folks going about their business being all polite, swapping jokes, holding doors open for old women and men, etc etc etc....and plotting all along to kill all they could.

And you can bet they still are. Which is why I said I don't trust muslims. ANY of them. And never will.


----------



## Virginia Mom

Gracie said:


> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never forget 9-11, and wonder how many sleeper cells are here, how many are going to college or working with you or your children, you know like the Boston Marathon bombers, smile in your face, then kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what has been on my mind as well. Those guys that learned how to fly airplanes...their neighbors at home...people at coffee shops that they chatted with and smiled at...seemingly just ordinary folks going about their business being all polite, swapping jokes, holding doors open for old women and men, etc etc etc....and plotting all along to kill all they could.
> 
> And you can bet they still are. Which is why I said I don't trust muslims. ANY of them. And never will.
Click to expand...

I know, I hate not trusting them, I don't treat anyone differently when I'm out, I'm not rude to anyone, but I don't trust them and never will now.  Yes, I know we have our own evil, nasty Americans, but I don't; see anyone dancing in the street when they commit atrocities.


----------



## Mindful

Gracie said:


> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never forget 9-11, and wonder how many sleeper cells are here, how many are going to college or working with you or your children, you know like the Boston Marathon bombers, smile in your face, then kill you.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what has been on my mind as well. Those guys that learned how to fly airplanes...their neighbors at home...people at coffee shops that they chatted with and smiled at...seemingly just ordinary folks going about their business being all polite, swapping jokes, holding doors open for old women and men, etc etc etc....and plotting all along to kill all they could.
> 
> And you can bet they still are. Which is why I said I don't trust muslims. ANY of them. And never will.
Click to expand...


I'm put in mind of the London 7/7 Tube bombings. The perpetrators, to all intents and purposes were seemingly integrated into English society. Only days before the attack, playing  cricket, that most quintessential of English games.


----------



## Gracie

I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.

No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.


----------



## Esmeralda

Mindful said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Are we talking about the US now?
> 
> More to the point, how did its intelligence agencies know the identity of the Manchester bomber? And release the information before the British did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG  Do you listen to BBC at all?  They told us. The British told the US but expected them to keep it quiet, and they didn't. The British are pissed off about it.  Very pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were leaks, done without permission, the latest being, pictures of the  explosive device. So the the broad brushed statement of "the British" doesn't quite fit.
> 
> And I try not to listen to the BBC.
Click to expand...

The BBC provides a far higher level of journalistic integrity than any news media in the US.


----------



## Gracie

They are taught from a very young age that lying to infidels is permitted and encouraged and we are all heathens. So the smiles, the kindnesses, the politeness...is nothing but a damn lie in my opinion. Does it make me feel guilty feeling that way? Yes. But I'd rather feel guilty than be dead.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Virginia Mom

WEATHER53 said:


> I know the United Methodist Church of USA is not having people blown up using their name
> Not once
> If it was, we would have had the good sense to close it down long time ago
> But decade or more  of racial and Religious PC  took good sense away.
> Maybe now that some  celebs have seen the horror show they might sing a different tune ?


It's sad, but  it seems like as long as it's someone  else, all they do is facebook, twitter, tweet, hashtag, whatever makes them feel important, and accomplishes absolutely nothing.  Maybe if someone they love are harmed, maybe they will change, but then their own will turn on them and try to destroy them.


----------



## Mindful

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Are we talking about the US now?
> 
> More to the point, how did its intelligence agencies know the identity of the Manchester bomber? And release the information before the British did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG  Do you listen to BBC at all?  They told us. The British told the US but expected them to keep it quiet, and they didn't. The British are pissed off about it.  Very pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were leaks, done without permission, the latest being, pictures of the  explosive device. So the the broad brushed statement of "the British" doesn't quite fit.
> 
> And I try not to listen to the BBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC provides a far higher level of journalistic integrity than any news media in the US.
Click to expand...


BBC world is crap. And  BBC America is not much better.


----------



## Mindful

Gracie said:


> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.



I had a similar experience at the Halal butcher, when a guy jumped the queue, and I called him on it. I wondered afterwards if his hostility was due to the fact I was a female.


----------



## Issa

Really? My parents skipped that class for me then lol
You guys are something else. 



Gracie said:


> They are taught from a very young age that lying to infidels is permitted and encouraged and we are all heathens. So the smiles, the kindnesses, the politeness...is nothing but a damn lie in my opinion. Does it make me feel guilty feeling that way? Yes. But I'd rather feel guilty than be dead.


----------



## Issa

I grew up in Morocco...we treated women with respect, if any guy did disrespect a woman everyone rushed to her defense. I've seen women hear been  beat up and no one reacted waiting for the cops to show up.


Mindful said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a similar experience at the Halal butcher, when a guy jumped the queue, and I called him on it. I wondered afterwards if his hostility was due to the fact I was a female.
Click to expand...


----------



## Virginia Mom

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> 
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that latest remark is superfluous------reminds me of a remark made long ago
> by   Khadaffy duck.      He said more Israelis die in traffic accidents than are killed
> by Islamic terrorists.      so true.      In fact more americans die of drug over dose than
> are murdered by muslims for the glory of allah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've heard those fatuous arguments. More chance  of being hit by a car than blown up by a terrorist.
> 
> I'll tell that to the children lying in hospital with their legs blown off.
> 
> The little girl, whose face is plastered all over the front pages of the world's newspapers; her mother doesn't know she is dead, as she herself is lying in hospital. In a coma.
Click to expand...

So sad, if she does wake up, her life is changed forever, I can't even imagine losing a child.  And, all those injured,  how many will have life changing injuries, need  life time medical care, their whole lives changed in an instant, but yes, how many Americans die from overdose. I'm sure that    makes it ok, right?  Disgusting excuses for the slaughter of innocent young people.


----------



## depotoo

64 still in the hospital, many in critical condition 
8 arrested
Large network suspected.
And 5 missed opportunities to arrest him.


----------



## Mac1958

I would have thought that an attack like this would be tantamount to one at an elementary school or middle school.

My assumption was that, if that happened, these animals would have crossed the BIG line.

But no, we're getting all the same spin that we do with every other jihadist atrocity.

That's the worst part of this for me.
.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?
> 
> Where does it say in your Document that you have to allow half The Third World to just turn up and they can stay?
> 
> I'll tell you where it says those things: NOWHERE that's where.
> 
> And don't bring up The Statue of Liberty inscription from that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus, she wrote "The New Colossus" in 1883 and the plaque wasn't put on The Statue of Liberty until 1903.
> 
> The United States Constitution was written in 1787 and ratified in 1788 and The United States Bill of Rights was created in 1789 and ratified in 1791.
> 
> The Leftists who were Bedwetting at Trumps Muslim ban were all screaming that the justification for allowing Islamic hordes to charge into America was that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus' gibberish on the plaque on The Statue of Liberty, the uneducated morons don't even know their own Constitution or Bill of Rights or they'd know the Emma Lazarus gibberish ISN'T contained in either of those documents.
Click to expand...


The moment someone like Trump rises up and attempts to stop or curb the attacks with travel restrictions, and someone tries to stop illegal immigration with better border security, liberals run to the courts to try and stop the efforts.
This is what we have to constantly deal with. 
Our only hope is to get solid control of the Supreme Court, and even then there are no guarantees.


----------



## Esmeralda

DigitalDrifter said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?
> 
> Where does it say in your Document that you have to allow half The Third World to just turn up and they can stay?
> 
> I'll tell you where it says those things: NOWHERE that's where.
> 
> And don't bring up The Statue of Liberty inscription from that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus, she wrote "The New Colossus" in 1883 and the plaque wasn't put on The Statue of Liberty until 1903.
> 
> The United States Constitution was written in 1787 and ratified in 1788 and The United States Bill of Rights was created in 1789 and ratified in 1791.
> 
> The Leftists who were Bedwetting at Trumps Muslim ban were all screaming that the justification for allowing Islamic hordes to charge into America was that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus' gibberish on the plaque on The Statue of Liberty, the uneducated morons don't even know their own Constitution or Bill of Rights or they'd know the Emma Lazarus gibberish ISN'T contained in either of those documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The moment someone like Trump rises up and attempts to stop or curb the attacks with travel restrictions, and someone tries to stop illegal immigration with better border security, liberals run to the courts to try and stop the efforts.
> This is what we have to constantly deal with.
> Our only hope is to get solid control of the Supreme Court, and even then there are no guarantees.
Click to expand...

When someone in your family robs a bank, that means you should all go to jail, right?


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Mac1958 said:


> I would have thought that an attack like this would be tantamount to one at an elementary school or middle school.
> 
> My assumption was that, if that happened, these animals would have crossed the BIG line.
> 
> But no, we're getting all the same spin that we do with every other jihadist atrocity.
> 
> That's the worst part of this for me.
> .



I don't ever see a situation horrific enough, that liberals will ever change.
They want America and it's culture permanently changed, and they will side with any dogs that threaten America's traditions.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Esmeralda said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?
> 
> Where does it say in your Document that you have to allow half The Third World to just turn up and they can stay?
> 
> I'll tell you where it says those things: NOWHERE that's where.
> 
> And don't bring up The Statue of Liberty inscription from that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus, she wrote "The New Colossus" in 1883 and the plaque wasn't put on The Statue of Liberty until 1903.
> 
> The United States Constitution was written in 1787 and ratified in 1788 and The United States Bill of Rights was created in 1789 and ratified in 1791.
> 
> The Leftists who were Bedwetting at Trumps Muslim ban were all screaming that the justification for allowing Islamic hordes to charge into America was that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus' gibberish on the plaque on The Statue of Liberty, the uneducated morons don't even know their own Constitution or Bill of Rights or they'd know the Emma Lazarus gibberish ISN'T contained in either of those documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The moment someone like Trump rises up and attempts to stop or curb the attacks with travel restrictions, and someone tries to stop illegal immigration with better border security, liberals run to the courts to try and stop the efforts.
> This is what we have to constantly deal with.
> Our only hope is to get solid control of the Supreme Court, and even then there are no guarantees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone in your family robs a bank, that means you should all go to jail, right?
Click to expand...


Nice try.


----------



## Dr Grump

Ame®icano said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> "The newspaper columnist Katie Hopkins *became the subject of a police review* after the Manchester bombing on Monday, as questions were raised about the limits the press can go to when reporting the fallout from terrorist attacks."
> 
> Read the rest to find out why...
> 
> *Katie Hopkins reported to police after 'final solution' Manchester attack tweet*



What's the issue?? This type of shit gets reported all the time in the US and the FBI and HS investigate it. She hasn't been arrested.


----------



## Mac1958

DigitalDrifter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought that an attack like this would be tantamount to one at an elementary school or middle school.
> 
> My assumption was that, if that happened, these animals would have crossed the BIG line.
> 
> But no, we're getting all the same spin that we do with every other jihadist atrocity.
> 
> That's the worst part of this for me.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't ever see a situation horrific enough, that liberals will ever change.
> They want America and it's culture permanently changed, and they will side with any dogs that threaten America's traditions.
Click to expand...

I agree, but we're talking the "progressives", not real liberals.
.


----------



## gtopa1

Esmeralda said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?
> 
> Where does it say in your Document that you have to allow half The Third World to just turn up and they can stay?
> 
> I'll tell you where it says those things: NOWHERE that's where.
> 
> And don't bring up The Statue of Liberty inscription from that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus, she wrote "The New Colossus" in 1883 and the plaque wasn't put on The Statue of Liberty until 1903.
> 
> The United States Constitution was written in 1787 and ratified in 1788 and The United States Bill of Rights was created in 1789 and ratified in 1791.
> 
> The Leftists who were Bedwetting at Trumps Muslim ban were all screaming that the justification for allowing Islamic hordes to charge into America was that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus' gibberish on the plaque on The Statue of Liberty, the uneducated morons don't even know their own Constitution or Bill of Rights or they'd know the Emma Lazarus gibberish ISN'T contained in either of those documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The moment someone like Trump rises up and attempts to stop or curb the attacks with travel restrictions, and someone tries to stop illegal immigration with better border security, liberals run to the courts to try and stop the efforts.
> This is what we have to constantly deal with.
> Our only hope is to get solid control of the Supreme Court, and even then there are no guarantees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When someone in your family robs a bank, that means you should all go to jail, right?
Click to expand...


Did you know they were planning it? 

Greg


----------



## Virginia Mom

Has anyone read On Sheep, Wolves, and Sheepdogs by Dave Grossman?

"Most of the people in our society are sheep. They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident." This is true. Remember, the murder rate is six per 100,000 per year, and the aggravated assault rate is four per 1,000 per year. What this means is that the vast majority of Americans are not inclined to hurt one another. Some estimates say that two million Americans are victims of violent crimes every year, a tragic, staggering number, perhaps an all-time record rate of violent crime. But there are almost 300 million Americans, which means that the odds of being a victim of violent crime is considerably less than one in a hundred on any given year. Furthermore, since many violent crimes are committed by repeat offenders, the actual number of violent citizens is considerably less than two million.

Thus there is a paradox, and we must grasp both ends of the situation: We may well be in the most violent times in history, but violence is still remarkably rare. This is because most citizens are kind, decent people who are not capable of hurting each other, except by accident or under extreme provocation. They are sheep.
I mean nothing negative by calling them sheep. To me it is like the pretty, blue robin's egg. Inside it is soft and gooey but someday it will grow into something wonderful. But the egg cannot survive without its hard blue shell. Police officers, soldiers, and other warriors are like that shell, and someday the civilization they protect will grow into something wonderful.? For now, though, they need warriors to protect them from the predators.
*"Then there are the wolves," the old war veteran said, "and the wolves feed on the sheep without mercy." Do you believe there are wolves out there who will feed on the flock without mercy? You better believe it. There are evil men in this world and they are capable of evil deeds. The moment you forget that or pretend it is not so, you become a sheep. There is no safety in denial. "*
You can google to read the rest,  I know there are wolves out there, and I don't want to be a sheep led to slaughter because we are scared to speak out about the wolves, or we make excuses for them, and if we don't we are called names.  Yep, "there is no safety in denial".


----------



## gtopa1

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really? Are we talking about the US now?
> 
> More to the point, how did its intelligence agencies know the identity of the Manchester bomber? And release the information before the British did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG  Do you listen to BBC at all?  They told us. The British told the US but expected them to keep it quiet, and they didn't. The British are pissed off about it.  Very pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were leaks, done without permission, the latest being, pictures of the  explosive device. So the the broad brushed statement of "the British" doesn't quite fit.
> 
> And I try not to listen to the BBC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The BBC provides a far higher level of journalistic integrity than any news media in the US.
Click to expand...

Generally wrt MSM I'd agree. That is not saying much though. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Virginia Mom said:


> Has anyone read On Sheep, Wolves, and Sheepdogs by Dave Grossman?
> 
> "Most of the people in our society are sheep. They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident." This is true. Remember, the murder rate is six per 100,000 per year, and the aggravated assault rate is four per 1,000 per year. What this means is that the vast majority of Americans are not inclined to hurt one another. Some estimates say that two million Americans are victims of violent crimes every year, a tragic, staggering number, perhaps an all-time record rate of violent crime. But there are almost 300 million Americans, which means that the odds of being a victim of violent crime is considerably less than one in a hundred on any given year. Furthermore, since many violent crimes are committed by repeat offenders, the actual number of violent citizens is considerably less than two million.
> 
> Thus there is a paradox, and we must grasp both ends of the situation: We may well be in the most violent times in history, but violence is still remarkably rare. This is because most citizens are kind, decent people who are not capable of hurting each other, except by accident or under extreme provocation. They are sheep.
> I mean nothing negative by calling them sheep. To me it is like the pretty, blue robin's egg. Inside it is soft and gooey but someday it will grow into something wonderful. But the egg cannot survive without its hard blue shell. Police officers, soldiers, and other warriors are like that shell, and someday the civilization they protect will grow into something wonderful.? For now, though, they need warriors to protect them from the predators.
> *"Then there are the wolves," the old war veteran said, "and the wolves feed on the sheep without mercy." Do you believe there are wolves out there who will feed on the flock without mercy? You better believe it. There are evil men in this world and they are capable of evil deeds. The moment you forget that or pretend it is not so, you become a sheep. There is no safety in denial. "*
> You can google to read the rest,  I know there are wolves out there, and I don't want to be a sheep led to slaughter because we are scared to speak out about the wolves, or we make excuses for them, and if we don't we are called names.  Yep, "there is no safety in denial".



May not be a good idea to aggravate sheep though. They can be ornery critters when riled up!!

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Dr Grump said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> "The newspaper columnist Katie Hopkins *became the subject of a police review* after the Manchester bombing on Monday, as questions were raised about the limits the press can go to when reporting the fallout from terrorist attacks."
> 
> Read the rest to find out why...
> 
> *Katie Hopkins reported to police after 'final solution' Manchester attack tweet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the issue?? This type of shit gets reported all the time in the US and the FBI and HS investigate it. She hasn't been arrested.
Click to expand...


Some are calling for her to lose her job.


----------



## gtopa1

Esmeralda said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Muslim, my best of fri3nds are Jews, my best man was Jewish....Muslim countries harbored Jews when they fled Europe twice.
> Stop your ignorance and don't contaminate others please.
> 
> 
> 
> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously if you are in an all Muslim country they would seem "normal".  Next time you meet a new Muslim, tell them you are a Jew.  See how civilized they are then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This killer lived among the muslims.  He collected bomb-makings, backpack and hardware.  He chanted like a madman in the streets.............yet,  like always,  no muslim knew anything?  Did not see a thing?  Could not stop it/him?  Never once does any muslim help in advance.  50 years of hijackings, bombings, shootings, stabbing and now run-overs of Civilians.  No one knows anything?  Intentional acts of murder/terror go on and on and on. conclusion:  the muslims support these activites.
> 
> View attachment 128417
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many 'average Americans' knew what Timothy McVeigh was up to?  Or Adam Lanza?   Seung-Hui Cho? Eric Harris? Dylan Klebold?  Jeffery Weise?  Christopher Harper-Mercer?  Charles Whitman? James Huberty?  Patrick Sherrill?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Europeans knew? Or even cared?
> 
> This latest atrocity has gone world wide. Because these disgusting events ARE world wide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That doesn't make mass murders in the US any less heinous.
Click to expand...


Huh? Aren't we talking about Manchester? Or can we mention Atilla the Hun?? 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Brynmr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I've seen in this thread is bunch of fallacies and bigotry, no constructive critisism NADA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing constructive to say about Islam. Our world without it would be a far far better place to live and Georgina Bethany Callander would still be alive.
> View attachment 128705
Click to expand...


True; same with those bloody protestants. WE SHOULD ALL BECOME CATHOLICS AGAIN!!!

'Cept I like this song. 


What about the Buddhists?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

WEATHER53 said:


> I know the United Methodist Church of USA is not having people blown up using their name
> Not once
> If it was, we would have had the good sense to close it down long time ago
> But decade or more  of racial and Religious PC  took good sense away.
> Maybe now that some  celebs have seen the horror show they might sing a different tune ?



How were they on lynchings? 

Greg


----------



## Virginia Mom

gtopa1 said:


> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone read On Sheep, Wolves, and Sheepdogs by Dave Grossman?
> 
> "Most of the people in our society are sheep. They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident." This is true. Remember, the murder rate is six per 100,000 per year, and the aggravated assault rate is four per 1,000 per year. What this means is that the vast majority of Americans are not inclined to hurt one another. Some estimates say that two million Americans are victims of violent crimes every year, a tragic, staggering number, perhaps an all-time record rate of violent crime. But there are almost 300 million Americans, which means that the odds of being a victim of violent crime is considerably less than one in a hundred on any given year. Furthermore, since many violent crimes are committed by repeat offenders, the actual number of violent citizens is considerably less than two million.
> 
> Thus there is a paradox, and we must grasp both ends of the situation: We may well be in the most violent times in history, but violence is still remarkably rare. This is because most citizens are kind, decent people who are not capable of hurting each other, except by accident or under extreme provocation. They are sheep.
> I mean nothing negative by calling them sheep. To me it is like the pretty, blue robin's egg. Inside it is soft and gooey but someday it will grow into something wonderful. But the egg cannot survive without its hard blue shell. Police officers, soldiers, and other warriors are like that shell, and someday the civilization they protect will grow into something wonderful.? For now, though, they need warriors to protect them from the predators.
> *"Then there are the wolves," the old war veteran said, "and the wolves feed on the sheep without mercy." Do you believe there are wolves out there who will feed on the flock without mercy? You better believe it. There are evil men in this world and they are capable of evil deeds. The moment you forget that or pretend it is not so, you become a sheep. There is no safety in denial. "*
> You can google to read the rest,  I know there are wolves out there, and I don't want to be a sheep led to slaughter because we are scared to speak out about the wolves, or we make excuses for them, and if we don't we are called names.  Yep, "there is no safety in denial".
> 
> 
> 
> May not be a good idea to aggravate sheep though. They can be ornery critters when riled up.
> Greg
Click to expand...

I wish more were riled up, but too many making excuses, just waiting for the wolves to attack again, but as long as it's not their loved one, not a big deal.


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look guys....growing up as a Muslim we are not taught to hate or to kill.
> We are just like everyone else in this world, we work, we hustle and we want to live.
> 
> In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.
> If you bomb a country of 30 million one or two might try and slep in and bomb you back.
> I see no one try and bomb Japan, Korea, New Zealand, singapore....ect. why?
> Since a young age I've been say: if you want the honey be ready for the stinging.
> 
> The west is giving the sick minded the opportunity to hate. Stop invading and toppling regimes and I guarantee you the terrorists will have no funding and no one to recruit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the terror attack 1972? Was that because the US invaded Iraq in 2002?
> 
> Sorry but your excuses for your fellow Muslims that kill innocent children is repulsive.
> 
> You keep claiming how peaceful Muslims are and then excuse the violence.
> 
> Sorry, 911 is still fresh, this and California and France and the pirate ships and on and on and on and on and on. There is a lot of hate.
> 
> Here are terror attacks, please make an excuse for you fellow Muslim brothers.
> List of Islamist terrorist attacks - Wikipedia
> 
> Most Muslims are peaceful, but what floors me is the lack of condemning these attacks from you "peace loving" Muslims. You will always condemn and then add a but and that is a sign you really aren't condemning anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Maybe you're losing something in translation.

"In my opinion greed is the problem. All these wars, invasions, bombings had to result in retaliations.". So where are you on the Iran/Iraq war waged by Saddam, or the invasion of Kuwait? Or the murder of the Marsh Arabs? You see once you expand the scope of the argument it becomes quite meaningless. The issue is some scum who murdered 22 people in Manchester. He was English. He became a useful idiot for an unworthy cause. END OF ARGUMENT!!! Expanding it to "all Moslems" is just as silly as defending it because of some historical connection. Watching President Trump dancing in the middle of a hundred swords..knowing that each one would get between the President and harms way even unto death...learn the lesson we should.

Greg


----------



## depotoo

Islam is not just a religion.  It is a theocracy, incompatible with our form of government.  That is why we broke from England.  There is no desire in most Muslims to leave their theocracy in their homeland, and they are taught in their Mosques, theocracy is part of being Islamic.  That is a genuine contradiction to our way of life.  Our form of government also states all are created equal, yet Islam does not see that as so.  Women are chattel, and or lesser than a man, depending on which sect.    How anyone cannot see that, is beyond me.  





Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Virginia Mom said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone read On Sheep, Wolves, and Sheepdogs by Dave Grossman?
> 
> "Most of the people in our society are sheep. They are kind, gentle, productive creatures who can only hurt one another by accident." This is true. Remember, the murder rate is six per 100,000 per year, and the aggravated assault rate is four per 1,000 per year. What this means is that the vast majority of Americans are not inclined to hurt one another. Some estimates say that two million Americans are victims of violent crimes every year, a tragic, staggering number, perhaps an all-time record rate of violent crime. But there are almost 300 million Americans, which means that the odds of being a victim of violent crime is considerably less than one in a hundred on any given year. Furthermore, since many violent crimes are committed by repeat offenders, the actual number of violent citizens is considerably less than two million.
> 
> Thus there is a paradox, and we must grasp both ends of the situation: We may well be in the most violent times in history, but violence is still remarkably rare. This is because most citizens are kind, decent people who are not capable of hurting each other, except by accident or under extreme provocation. They are sheep.
> I mean nothing negative by calling them sheep. To me it is like the pretty, blue robin's egg. Inside it is soft and gooey but someday it will grow into something wonderful. But the egg cannot survive without its hard blue shell. Police officers, soldiers, and other warriors are like that shell, and someday the civilization they protect will grow into something wonderful.? For now, though, they need warriors to protect them from the predators.
> *"Then there are the wolves," the old war veteran said, "and the wolves feed on the sheep without mercy." Do you believe there are wolves out there who will feed on the flock without mercy? You better believe it. There are evil men in this world and they are capable of evil deeds. The moment you forget that or pretend it is not so, you become a sheep. There is no safety in denial. "*
> You can google to read the rest,  I know there are wolves out there, and I don't want to be a sheep led to slaughter because we are scared to speak out about the wolves, or we make excuses for them, and if we don't we are called names.  Yep, "there is no safety in denial".
> 
> 
> 
> May not be a good idea to aggravate sheep though. They can be ornery critters when riled up.
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish more were riled up, but too many making excuses, just waiting for the wolves to attack again, but as long as it's not their loved one, not a big deal.
Click to expand...


Just been watching a sheep dancing with a hundred swords; no one is waiting now. That is in the past!!

Greg


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.



I already told you there are good Muslims that love peace and productive great citizens. Then you have a small percentage that you fall into, a hateful, violence justifying lunatics such as yourself. 

I don't think all Muslims are like you, you are a bad person, 99% are great.


----------



## gtopa1

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you there are good Muslims that love peace and productive great citizens. Then you have a small percentage that you fall into, a hateful, violence justifying lunatics such as yourself.
> 
> I don't think all Muslims are like you, you are a bad person, 99% are great.
Click to expand...


Woe doggy!!!That's a bit harsh.Issa seems to be falling into the same problem of conflation that others are doing on the other side of things. I am all for rounding up those scum who are associating with terrorist groups. That means making a Law against associating with terrorists rather than trying to prove that they are ready to plant bombs. If they can do that for Crime Gangs then it should be able to be applied to terrorist gangs and their useful idiots.


----------



## gtopa1

Dr Grump said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly logic;
> 
> Normal person: "oh look at that bird. It waddles, it has webbed feet, and quacks."
> 
> Tilly: "But don't you dare call it a duck!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop saying stupid things....
Click to expand...


Tilly saying something stupid? Nah; I've not seen that before. She's usually spot on. What exactly don't you agree with?

Greg


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah. I feel sorry I waste my time with you. Clueless and bigot to say the least. Go on it your life, find something positive to do, instead of throwing false accusations on the net against people that you know nothing about.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so you want me to just condemn and not add anything else, that's how you like it? Well sir I'm gonna be the mature person and please you here.
> 
> I condemn all acts of terrorism.
> Happy?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, real sincere there, your true colors have already been shown. Your bigotry and hate is already out there for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor victim, lol! I didn't waste my time, I exposed a liar and a bigot in you. Your hate is now coming through and you have been exposed. Maybe you need counseling from your religious leaders so you can let go of the hate and so peace will be with you.
> 
> I love how you are now trying to tell me what to do, cute ploy for a bigot such as yourself. Sorry I exposed the real you, I knew you were hoping to get away with a con job.
Click to expand...


I notice you keep claiming to have "exposed" hate, lying bigotry, whatever --- yet never actually expose it.

Is this the new reality?  Just claim to have done something, and it becomes retroactive history?
Top speed, comrade.

Here's another one:


Papageorgio said:


> I love peaceful Muslims and know a few, however you just give excuses, you are a minority as fears as Muslims because* you justify violence*. Congrats, you and *your terrorist brethren* must really love you.



STILL no evidence.

More?





Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you there are good Muslims that love peace and productive great citizens. Then you have a small percentage that you fall into, a hateful, violence justifying lunatics such as yourself.
> 
> I don't think all Muslims are like you, you are a bad person, 99% are great.
Click to expand...


I asked you yesterday where this poster is "justifying hateful violence".  Have you ever come up with anything?

You do need to _prove _that yanno.  Because if you can't ----- you're just making it up.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
Click to expand...




depotoo said:


> Islam is not just a religion.  It is a theocracy, incompatible with our form of government.  That is why we broke from England.  There is no desire in most Muslims to leave their theocracy in their homeland, and they are taught in their Mosques, theocracy is part of being Islamic.  That is a genuine contradiction to our way of life.  Our form of government also states all are created equal, yet Islam does not see that as so.  Women are chattel, and or lesser than a man, depending on which sect.    How anyone cannot see that, is beyond me.



Wrong, we did not break from England because it was a theocracy.  Your puerile attempt to move the goalposts by categorizing your target into one bag while all other religions fit in another one, that's as old as the hills and has never been valid argument.  Hitler was using the same argument 75 years ago to kill Jews.  Nice role model.

And once again I have DONE YOUR WORK FOR YOU  putting your quote where it belongs because you can't be bothered to figure it out for yourself even though everybody else has no issue doing it --- lazy-ass fuckstick.


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.



That's fucked up.
But it's patriarchy -- the idea of male domination.  And that's a social construct, not a religious one, which is an important distinction.  This one happens within and without Islam or any other religion, depending on cultural history.

I keep noting this over and over --- culture will always trump religion.  If there's a conflict between the two, the cultural drive usually prevails.  Religion is taught at the most from an early age when a child can understand communication in religious teachihng, but culture is taught from birth 24/7 in everything.

F'rinstance somebody yesterday brought up a hypothetical "honor killing".  That's done by Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs, followers of other religions, and followers of no religion.  All of those religions prohibit it.  So again, where there's a conflict between religion and culture, the latter prevails unless the religion can muster up enough influence to stop it.

This particular cultural artifact (patriarchy) unfortunately is virtually universal worldwide.


----------



## WEATHER53

gtopa1 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the United Methodist Church of USA is not having people blown up using their name
> Not once
> If it was, we would have had the good sense to close it down long time ago
> But decade or more  of racial and Religious PC  took good sense away.
> Maybe now that some  celebs have seen the horror show they might sing a different tune ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How were they on lynchings?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Dumb ass lib deflection bullshit


----------



## WEATHER53

Does not matter how many good ones there are
There are too many bad ones coming from the same name and address 
Wake up wanna be dead sheep!


----------



## Pogo

Gracie said:


>




That's the same pic that was used to sell the fake news story "The Amish In America Commit Their Vote To Donald Rump; Mathematically Guaranteeing Him A Presidential Victory"


----------



## Marion Morrison

Issa said:


> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.



Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.


----------



## Pogo

WEATHER53 said:


> I know the United Methodist Church of USA is not having people blown up using their name
> Not once
> If it was, we would have had the good sense to close it down long time ago
> But decade or more  of racial and Religious PC  took good sense away.
> Maybe now that some  celebs have seen the horror show they might sing a different tune ?



Interesting you should pick Methodists in a discussion involving terrorism  -- Methodists were closely "associated" with the Ku Klux Klan -- that is, if one likes to traffic in Association Fallacies, it's there for the taking.  They found some goals in common including Prohibition, and made up a disproportionate slice of the KKK membership.  William J. "Colonel Joe" Simmons, who rekindled the Klan in 1915 after it was gone 40 years was a Methodist minister in fact.

Yet how many of us tremble in fear at the sight of a Methodist?

There's the pitfall of the Association Fallacy, and fallacies in general.  The fallacist switches it on when it suits his purpose, and then switches it off when it becomes inconvenient.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Issa will be doing less Taqqiyah than Margot/Esmerelda.

That's her schtick. I take Issa at his word.

Margot's mission is to sow discord and misinformation.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fucking bullshit.  Your selective hearing is no one's problem but yours.
> 
> Are you actually so fucking full of yourself that you think a billion Muslims around the world OWE YOU an explanation because a few wags on an interenet message board can't swim their way out of a Composition Fallacy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
Click to expand...


His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---

"I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.

That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.

Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Also where does it say in your Document that you cannot build a Wall to protect your nation from swarms crossing your border illegally?
> 
> Where does it say in your Document that you have to allow half The Third World to just turn up and they can stay?
> 
> I'll tell you where it says those things: NOWHERE that's where.
> 
> And don't bring up The Statue of Liberty inscription from that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus, she wrote "The New Colossus" in 1883 and the plaque wasn't put on The Statue of Liberty until 1903.
> 
> The United States Constitution was written in 1787 and ratified in 1788 and The United States Bill of Rights was created in 1789 and ratified in 1791.
> 
> The Leftists who were Bedwetting at Trumps Muslim ban were all screaming that the justification for allowing Islamic hordes to charge into America was that God Hating Proto-Communist Emma Lazarus' gibberish on the plaque on The Statue of Liberty, the uneducated morons don't even know their own Constitution or Bill of Rights or they'd know the Emma Lazarus gibberish ISN'T contained in either of those documents.
Click to expand...


Uhhh...nnnnnnnnnnnno.  The courts, along with everybody else, didn't need to go back any further than one year, when candidate Rump publicly stated "Donald The Rump is calling for a complete and total (<redundant) shutdown of *Muslims *entering the United States".

That's not "Somalis" or "Iraqis" or any other country he later listed.  That's a _religion_.  Hence the anti-Constitutionality.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
Click to expand...


Still yet more conflation of "religion" with "culture".  Don't sit here and pretend you're not smarter than that.

Some of these other knuckledraggers in this thread, I expect they don't have the intellectual capacity.  But you do.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"human rights, equality, women's rights,"*
> 
> Okay what are Muslim men's opinions on gays and the LGBTQ crowd and on women?
> 
> It's okay darling, we already know what the Muslim men's opinions on all that are.
Click to expand...


^^ Aptly sums up the narrowmindedness in this thread --- "don't bother to tell me what you believe, *_*I'LL*_* tell *you* what you believe".


----------



## Tilly

Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.
Click to expand...

Exactly, and we've had Muslim doctor terrorists in the UK.  And, in contrast to to the spin that Islamic terrorists are mostly poor and uneducated, well that hasn't been the case either.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> *"It means doing/saying the right thing even when it might not be popular." *
> 
> What is the right thing? Is it deflecting away from the innocent children and teenagers who have been blown to pieces and the multitude of children and teenagers who have life threatening injuries?
> 
> Is that the right thing to do? Deflect.



The right thing to do, here, is *honest argument*.  I'm seeing a whole lot of dishonest, including yours, and that's entirely what I've been posting about.

And yet you seem to be obsessed with trying to force me to post about details of the news story instead.  Why is that?

I ain't the fucking BBC and I'm not in Manchester.  I don't know any more about those details than those who actually are there do, so it would be pretentious to just make stuff up, although it certainly hasn't stopped armchair wags here, but again --- that's dishonest.

But talking of "deflection" --- why are you so bent on getting me to address something else?   Is my exposure of dishonest argument here inconvenient?

And why would that be?  Hm?

Get this through your kopf -- *YOU* do not dictate what *I* post about.  Got that?  YOU YOURSELF already noted I have not been posting about the incident's details.  Not three hours before this post.  So I couldn't have "omitted" something I _never ventured into in the first place._







Lucy Hamilton said:


> To be in complete denial that any of this has no connection to a specific religion Islam, when it's being committed in the name of Islam





Lucy Hamilton said:


> *"It means having the guts to stand up and say 'this is wrong' even if you're the only voice saying so.
> 
> Do you have those guts? You used to."*
> 
> I still have the guts ogo and it is wrong to strap a suicide vest on and walk into a music venue or a theatre and blow up innocent people, it's also wrong to get in a vehicle and mow down innocent people.



Nobody anywhere disagrees with that Oosie.  We're all on the same page there.
But it's glaringly apparent where you stopped short and ran out the door.

--- which means the answer must be "no, you don't".




Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo you have posted in this thread since the other night, not one of your many posts has mentioned the innocent children and teenagers who were blown to pieces and the huge amount of those who survived but have life threatening injuries and still could die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  Many other posts have reported on that, such as Dalia's right above.  There's nothing to debate about it.  I've been following it on the news.  There isn't anything I can add, not being there.
> 
> So what I've addressed that DOES need desperately to be addressed, is the mob-mentality hatestorm generated by absurd fallacies.  As I've noted to others, everything I've posted here has been about that abject logical failure.  That's exactly why the emotional nutballs who try to paint me as "apologist", or "defending a religion" or having "pet constituent", immediately get challenged to prove it, and inevitably *fail*.
> 
> Because it doesn't exist.  If it did --- they could quote it.
> 
> I don't know why they pull those lies out of their asses --- I would guess they're so enslaved to their own hate that they can't read.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you've had time to post multiple posts all deflecting away from the Islamist waste of human skin who in the name of his RELIGION Islam assembled and then strapped a suicide vest to himself and walked into a music venue and blew himself up in the name of his RELIGION Islam and committed this grotesque atrocity on these innocent children and teenagers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that that's true, but assuming it is, it doesn't equate to a causation---- see the Klan bombing post above for an example.  THAT -- the false causation Composition Fallacy --- is what I've  actually been posting about while the emotional basket cases go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible, you have lost your moral compass like all the other Leftist Islamist Apologists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not at all.  I'm demanding the same trait here that I applauded you for when you got here --- *honesty*. It's about 90 percent of what I do on this site.  "Nuke Mecca" is not honest. Neither is "you're an apologist with pet fucking constituents".  That's naught more than the bleating of the butthurt who have been called out for their dishonesty .
> 
> So my posts here have nothing to do with "Islam" or "the left" or "terrorists" or their victims.  They have entirely to do with USMB posters.  The dishonest ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"I've been following it on the news. There isn't anything I can add, not being there."
> *
> The majority of people are not there, you don't have to be there. So you're saying that unless you're there you cannot condemn the Islamic Terrorist attack that has blown up children and teenagers?
Click to expand...


Don't you DARE put words in my mouth.  Holy SHIT talk about dishonesty....


----------



## Scamp

Tilly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and we've had Muslim doctor terrorists in the UK.  And, in contrast to to the spin that Islamic terrorists are mostly poor and uneducated, well that hasn't been the case either.
Click to expand...


Likewise, we have had a Muslim doctor in the US army shoot up his army base. Fort Hood.


----------



## Pogo

Markle said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet ------ nobody started jumping up and down blaming "Christians", did they.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What year was that again when the 16th Street Baptist Church was bombed?
> 
> In case hadn't noticed, it was Democrats who bombed a Christian church and that was over half a century ago.
Click to expand...


In case "hadn't noticed" there were no political parties involved in that bombing --- once again *it was the Klan*. 

And the date is irrelevant.  The Klan, who never claimed to be Democrats or Republicans or Fascists or anything else political --- in fact went out of their way to avoid such identities --- DID identify themselves as "Christian".  And yet nobody heard of the 16th Street bombing and started blaming the religion they claimed to be representing with their terrorism.

And why didn't they do that?  _Because everybody outside the Klan knew that claim was a bullshit crutch using religion to justify what they did_.  Because when assessed honestly, that doesn't make the religion responsible.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate leads to more hate. Hate can be driven by fear. And when you repay hate with hate, usually that hate comes in the form of violent expression. Reacting out of fear can lead to violence as well. Hence terrorism, hence your calling for Islam to be exterminated from the face of the Earth.
> 
> I thought we learned this lesson in the past, via the Nazis, that trying to exterminate an ethnicity or religion is an atrocity, a crime against humanity, not a benefit to anyone. And you think eradicating Islam will be beneficial to us _now_?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Were the Nazis stopped with love?
Click to expand...


Were the Nazis --- whose leader claimed in Mein Kampf to be "finishing the work of the Lord" --- stopped with bullshit association fallacies by nuking the Vatican?


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave Nukes to his butt-buddies in Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I'm no longer surprised considering the source...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're being obtuse. Dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I'm demonstrating that the poster pulled a fake point out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Obama conceded a nuke program to that criminal gang in Iran and you know it.
Click to expand...



Just say it.  You don't have a link, because you pulled it out of your proctologist's orifice.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion is not a race.
> 
> Definition of RELIGION
> 
> race
Click to expand...


Nobody claimed "religion is a race"  Quit making shit up.

This is the pitfall of dishonesty --- it starts to seep into everything..


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Religion is not a race.
> 
> Definition of RELIGION
> 
> race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody claimed "religion is a race"  Quit making shit up.
> 
> This is the pitfall of dishonesty --- it starts to seep into everything..
Click to expand...


Thus claims the vertex of dishonesty and spin.


----------



## Pogo

DigitalDrifter said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live there were no protest,to join. We are too busy , unlike you sitting on your ass spreading hatred.
> It's very simple We Muslims we don't consider terrorists Muslims same goes for Christian extremists they don't represent christians.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we Muslims we don't consider terrorist's Muslims, they don't represent us....why we have to be singled out. We don't see you marching when white supremacists commit hate crimes or mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 200 million Muslims in the world, why don't we ever see mega marches in all Western capital cities of say 150,000 Muslims marching in every city with banners stating "NOT IN OUR NAME" whenever their fellow Muslims blow people up and/or mow people down with vehicles?
> 
> Why don't we ever see any mega marches across the world of hundreds of thousands of Muslims after every atrocity? And DON'T bring Christians or ANY other religion into this, the question is Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Could it be because perhaps the majority of Muslims while not wanting to actually be a suicide attacker are though sympathetic to the cause of the suicide attackers who are killing OUR peoples?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey idiot I said NOT to bring OTHER situations into this, it's about Muslims and Islam.
> 
> Idiots like you might get away with pulling your deflection crap on others, but you don't get away with it with me.
> 
> Either answer the fucking question, and no the response you gave is pure bullshit like all your other comments in this thread, so either get on the steets with your Muslims friends after after Muslim atrocity on OUR peoples and march and hold banners saying "NOT IN OUR NAME" or just STFU and get called a terrorist sympathiser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Our most recent scumbag pos Muslim terrorist child murderer was raised a muslim and was indeed a devout Muslim.  Stamping your little trotters and denying that won't change a thing. But it does show you are yet another example of a Muslim who will say whatever it takes to spin for your 'religion' of hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People who blow themselves up to kill others obviously are doing so because of their religion. They feel superior to those they seek to kill, and they feel their actions will place them in a special place with their god that is reserved only for the holiest of warriors.
> Stupid dumbfucks like Pogo and his apologist brethren continue to be what the Islamists would call a "useful stooge".
Click to expand...


I gave you TWO DAYS to come up with any evidence at all of my "apologism" or even posting about "Islam".

You came up with absolutely nothing.
Zero.
Nada.
Bupkis.
Sweet Fanny Adams.
Nothing.  Blank............ empty ......... space.  The void.

That makes you a lying dishonest HACK and summarily dismissed.  There's no honest argument with dishonest hacks who just pull it out of their ass.


----------



## Ame®icano

Mindful said:


> I've heard those fatuous arguments. More chance  of being hit by a car than blown up by a terrorist.



Yeah, it's all about chances.

I would like to hear would our leftists friends rather be hit by the car or blown by a terrorist.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are advocating for religious genocide. Genocide is wrong. Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually no. Islam is a (fake) religion, an ideology. You can't genocide ideas. You seem to be putting words in Lucy's mouth here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for. Not now, not ever.  So, for this topic, we will  have to agree to disagree.
> 
> This is one of the few liberal positions I have, and if that upsets people, so be it. I practice free thought for a reason.
Click to expand...


Basically they want to wipe out a billion-plus people, who have no connection whatsoever with this or any other terrorist act, solely on the basis of their own intellectual sloth that's too god damned lazy to bother with contexts and causations. They're the Blanket-Statements-R-Us knuckledraggers determined to avoid thought at any cost.  Even the cost of a billion lives. 

Basically they're saying "I can't be bothered to comprehend this, therefore you billion people have to die, because my thinking about it is just too much work".


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I'm not.
> 
> Lucy's words, not mine, and I quote:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists"
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ISLAM (ideas) Muslims (people). See the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
Click to expand...


She _couldn't _say that --- "Genocide" is not a verb.

But she did advocate killing them all.


----------



## Pogo

Brynmr said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Muslim extremist kills someone - he's representative of all Muslims.
> Christian extremist kills someone - he's a nutter and not representative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get this passed your bigotry. Moslems committing acts of terrorism, represent the Islamic doctrine - the teachings of Muhammad. Christians killing people don't represent the Christian doctrine nor the teachings of Jesus.
Click to expand...


You just reiterated what Coyote said.

You're oblivious to your own fallacy at the same time you're _presenting_ it.

That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. When you want to exterminate the people who hold those so called "ideas" that is what I define as genocide.  When you kill all of them, the idea dies with them.
> 
> That is what I base my reasoning off of. For an idea to exist it must be formed in the mind of an individual.
> 
> Even if Islam were an "idea" it would still be wrong to exterminate each and every last one of them who holds it. To kill the idea you have to kill the people who support it. And you have to do a thorough job, or the idea will persist.
> 
> In this case you would need to systematically wipe out nearly 1.3 billion Muslims.
> 
> This is not something I will stand for.
> 
> 
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you didn't.  But how can you exterminate a religion without exterminating it's followers?  What has happened throughout history to those persecuted for their faith?  Catholicism and Protestantism?  And all the bloody wars?  They banned priests and the trappings of faith and still the people worshipped in secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"But how can you exterminate a religion without exterminating it's followers?"  *
> 
> This is a complex issue with many facets for which at this moment I have no conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not complex at all. Look at all the religions of history that died out. The Greeks, Romans, Egyptians... their religions died out when their followers died or were converted to another faith like Christianity, or the host civilization completely collapsed or was conquered.
> 
> Simply put, you would have to kill every last believer of Islam to exterminate Islam itself.
Click to expand...


Zackly.  As the Christian Church did with the Templars.  Burned 'em at the stake (while alive).

Short of that you have something along the lines of the Alhambra Decree that drove Jews out of Iberia when Ferdinand and Isabella decided their forced conversion to Christianism wasn't enough.  So they expelled them but they certainly didn't wipe out Judaism.

Interestingly those Jews had been attracted there and thrived by the prior Muslim rulers who saw them as kindred "People of the Book".


----------



## Mac1958

Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.

And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:


Pogo said:


> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.





bodecea said:


> What's the IRA up to these days?





JohnnyApplesack said:


> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!





frigidweirdo said:


> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?





frigidweirdo said:


> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.





Pogo said:


> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant





Pogo said:


> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.





Pogo said:


> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.





Timmy said:


> Was England on trumps ban list ?


----------



## Papageorgio

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
Click to expand...



You honestly think that those terrorists are Muslims? Seriously? They aren't Muslims, Muslims are peaceable, the terrorists are not! They call themselves Muslim but they aren't.

Hell, I could wire my house and put in a new electrical outlet, that doesn't make me an electrician.

You can call yourself smart but it doesn't change the fact you aren't. 

You are a strange duck.


----------



## Pogo

Etherion said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then Where in that post did Lucy say genocide Muslims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you aren't serious:
> 
> "Islam itself needs exterminating, if you don't take Islam down then it'll keep breeding new generations of Islamist Terrorists, they are getting their philosophy from The Qur'an as preached by Mohammed and as preached in turn his words from the Imans in the Mosques."
> 
> And by what method would one go about exterminating Islam? Oppression? Genocide? What would be the most effective method?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are questions you should be asking of the person who wrote them.
> However, Lucy STILL DID NOT SAY GENOCIDE MUSLIMS, did she now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you exterminate a religion without exterminating its followers? Can you answer me that? You seem to think this is so cut and dry. It's not, really.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, you need to ask the person who said that. I'm simply asking you to stop insisting someone suggested committing a genocide against Muslims BECAUSE THEY DID NOT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then what does the word "exterminate" mean then? What suggestion does that infer? How do you _exterminate _a religion?
> 
> You appear to be acting as Lucy's advocate here, so you seem to be as suitable to answer the questions as she is.
Click to expand...


Oh you know ---- if your house is infested with termites and you call the *exterminat*or, they send over a philosopher who sits down with the insects and convinces them to give up termiting and go become butterflies instead.  But they would never actually KILL the termites, oh no.  

Ah, the smell of self-delusion in the morning....


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.

To wit:


skye said:


> Can it be the religion of piss saying hello again?



To wit:



Marion Morrison said:


>



To wit:



Kondor3 said:


> Another love-letter from the Religion of Peace ( _*P*eanutButterAndJelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im _)...???



To wit:



Gracie said:


> Now now. We are talking about an Arianna I Hate America concert. Muslims would never bomb that donut licking american hating cvnt.



To wit:



basquebromance said:


> Liberals will defend Islam till the death! Literally!



To wit:



Weatherman2020 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals are reporting that the people's wounds  are consistent with  nail bomb attack.
> 
> 
> 
> Common Islamo tactic to lace the nails with rat poison should the victim survive the initial blast.
Click to expand...


----- ALL of which were posted not only before I got here over a hundred posts in but also posted way before ANY details about the perp, including his name, were known at all.

--- along with several other posts not listed that superficially appeared as satire "it's the Amish"... "it's the Knights Templar" ...  "it's the Hare Krishnas"... while simultaneously trying to sell the premise that "*it's religion*".  Which is why I called out the dishonesty.

Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
Click to expand...

The neat thing about the quote function is that I just quote people directly and then point at it. 

You people are what you people are.  All I have to do is quote you and say, "see?"

I'm on the side of people like the brave & honest liberal below, who spends his days fighting people like the Regressive Left and the jihadists.

You're just another Regressive.
.


----------



## Eloy

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's exactly why they use the mosques as cover.
> 
> Kosovar Albanian Arrested in Tampa Terror Scheme
> 
> Spain: "Pacifist" Imam Arrested on Terror Charges
> 
> Imam arrested in Kosovo on suspicion of recruiting Islamist fighters
> 
> Imam of Kissimmee youth center detained by ICE following arrest
> 
> London Imam Anjem Choudary Arrested By Scotland Yard | People's Pundit Daily
> 
> U.S. imams arrested for alleged Pakistani Taliban links
> 
> Somali imam arrested in Italy for planning attack on Rome’s main train station
> 
> Imam arrested in Russia’s south-west planned to set up radical religious cell — source
> 
> Orlando Florida Imam Arrested by the FBI
> 
> Swiss police raid ‘ISIS-linked’ mosque, arrest imam & alleged radicals
> 
> Lawyer Says Ahmad Wais Afzali, Imam Arrested in Terrorism Case, Was Aiding F.B.I.
> 
> CNN.com - FBI charges Florida professor with terrorist activities - Feb. 20, 2003
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe there are many repeat incidents in the links.
> 
> There a clear-cut pattern there. One of supporting terrorism and flouting lawlessness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we go against the very foundations of our nation and start singling out a faith and their worshipers? Isn't that...dare I say it...what the Nazis did to the Jews?
> 
> I'm confused here. Don't conservatives pride themselves on defending the right to free practice of religion?
> 
> This is wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should be confused.   We prohibit the practice of religion when that practice is killing little girls thst went to a concert.  We don't allow human sacrifice.
> 
> Muslims can sit in a basenent and imagine killing people to practice their religion, they just can't actually do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's funny.  Most Muslims I knew didn't adhere to such a twisted version of Islam.
> 
> Your attitude is stereotypical and emotional. You get angry when someone tries to pin a mass murder on a Christian and therefore all Christians. But oh hey, it's okay for you to blame more than a billion people for the acts of one radical.
> 
> I can't begin to tell you how hypocritical that is. Sigh.
> 
> Sometimes I can't tell a liberal or conservative apart. Same stereotypical attitudes about different religions. Overly ruled by emotion and hardly grounded in fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time.  Fear of the other.  And when most of your knowledge of the other comes from an echo chamber - it's not surprising.  Why is anti-semitism so rife in the ME?  Social media echo chambers feed it.  Why is Islamophobia so rife in this country?  Same reason.   Eric Rudolph is labeled as representative of "Christian Fundies" and that's sold as truth in the echo chambers.  Much easier then trying to unravel what is in reality complex problems with no clear cut villians and individuals using religion as a weapon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Hate is fueled by fear and ignorance a lot of the time."*
> 
> We don't fear them, we hate because they want to slaughter our peoples, what are we supposed to do tell them we love them?
> 
> We are not ignorant, we are fully aware of the situation.
> 
> The Leftists are the ones who are afraid and also who are ignorant, it partly manifests in the pathological altruism they display.
Click to expand...

Only dopes do not fear the threat of terrorism.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

Pogo said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama gave Nukes to his butt-buddies in Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link?
> 
> I'm no longer surprised considering the source...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're being obtuse. Dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.  I'm demonstrating that the poster pulled a fake point out of his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But Obama conceded a nuke program to that criminal gang in Iran and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just say it.  You don't have a link, because you pulled it out of your proctologist's orifice.
Click to expand...

You're dishonest. Obama lifted economic sanctions on Iran because he bought their phony line about ending a nuke program. Iran has no intention of honoring any deal especially with the US. This is like Carter and the SALT treaty. This only emboldens Iran.


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neat thing about the quote function is that I just quote people directly and then point at it.
> 
> You people are what you people are.  All I have to do is quote you and say, "see?"
> 
> I'm on the side of people like the brave & honest liberal below, who spends his days fighting people like the Regressive Left and the jihadists.
> 
> You're just another Regressive.
> .
Click to expand...



Aaaaaand there you go again, hopelessly trying to deflect to this "Maajid Nawaz" because you're too much of a fucking wimp to take responsibility for your own posts.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neat thing about the quote function is that I just quote people directly and then point at it.
> 
> You people are what you people are.  All I have to do is quote you and say, "see?"
> 
> I'm on the side of people like the brave & honest liberal below, who spends his days fighting people like the Regressive Left and the jihadists.
> 
> You're just another Regressive.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaaaand there you go again, hopelessly trying to deflect to this "Maajid Nawaz" because you're too much of a fucking wimp to take responsibility for your own posts.
Click to expand...

Oh, I'm just a guy on the internet.  

I love quoting people who expose you people for what you are.

You'll notice I never use quotes from right wing crazies for that.  I use liberals.  REAL liberals, not distortions like you.

And that's why you all always turn into drama queens for me.  
.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neat thing about the quote function is that I just quote people directly and then point at it.
> 
> You people are what you people are.  All I have to do is quote you and say, "see?"
> 
> I'm on the side of people like the brave & honest liberal below, who spends his days fighting people like the Regressive Left and the jihadists.
> 
> You're just another Regressive.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaand there you go again, hopelessly trying to deflect to this "Maajid Nawaz" because you're too much of a fucking wimp to take responsibility for your own posts.
Click to expand...


Your handle should have been gyroscope or top.


----------



## Issa

We've had a president who invaded a country on false claims, destroyed that country and killed 1000's, and created safe heaven for the terrorirst's too. 



Scamp said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and we've had Muslim doctor terrorists in the UK.  And, in contrast to to the spin that Islamic terrorists are mostly poor and uneducated, well that hasn't been the case either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Likewise, we have had a Muslim doctor in the US army shoot up his army base. Fort Hood.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have some document that says we have to tolerate this shit because of "foundations" we were built on, we were built on soil and on blood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where in this thread did I say you have to tolerate it?
> 
> We here have a document called the Constitution and the Bill of Rights. They guarantee that people can practice their faith freely without any sort of reprisal from the government. And we punish those who take that belief too far and violate the rights of others. But it doesn't go as far as exterminating an entire religion based off of the actions of that.
> 
> I'm an American, and I hold American values sacrosanct to any others besides the precepts of my faith. And any suggestions that America violate its very essence to wipe out an entire belief system is pretty offensive to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is not just a religion.  It is a theocracy, incompatible with our form of government.  That is why we broke from England.  There is no desire in most Muslims to leave their theocracy in their homeland, and they are taught in their Mosques, theocracy is part of being Islamic.  That is a genuine contradiction to our way of life.  Our form of government also states all are created equal, yet Islam does not see that as so.  Women are chattel, and or lesser than a man, depending on which sect.    How anyone cannot see that, is beyond me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, we did not break from England because it was a theocracy.  Your puerile attempt to move the goalposts by categorizing your target into one bag while all other religions fit in another one, that's as old as the hills and has never been valid argument.  Hitler was using the same argument 75 years ago to kill Jews.  Nice role model.
> 
> And once again I have DONE YOUR WORK FOR YOU  putting your quote where it belongs because you can't be bothered to figure it out for yourself even though everybody else has no issue doing it --- lazy-ass fuckstick.
Click to expand...


How did the tea taste after it was soggy from seawater? 

Greg


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be the religion of piss saying hello again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another love-letter from the Religion of Peace ( _*P*eanutButterAndJelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im _)...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now. We are talking about an Arianna I Hate America concert. Muslims would never bomb that donut licking american hating cvnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals will defend Islam till the death! Literally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals are reporting that the people's wounds  are consistent with  nail bomb attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Islamo tactic to lace the nails with rat poison should the victim survive the initial blast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ----- ALL of which were posted not only before I got here over a hundred posts in but also posted way before ANY details about the perp, including his name, were known at all.
> 
> --- along with several other posts not listed that superficially appeared as satire "it's the Amish"... "it's the Knights Templar" ...  "it's the Hare Krishnas"... while simultaneously trying to sell the premise that "*it's religion*".  Which is why I called out the dishonesty.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
Click to expand...


And it turned out it was a Jihadist, huh?!

Howboudah!  And there was Pogo, spinning like a top and deflecting.


----------



## Issa

It's craaaaaaaazy how you know all of this and the so called conservatives don't know it. They don't go to the same schools? They don't read the right books? Right sources? Or is it just FOX and Rush they listen to.

I grow up in a muslin country not once I've heard of honor killing and it's forbidden in Islam. It's purely cultural in some parts of the world and has nothing to do with religion.




Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucked up.
> But it's patriarchy -- the idea of male domination.  And that's a social construct, not a religious one, which is an important distinction.  This one happens within and without Islam or any other religion, depending on cultural history.
> 
> I keep noting this over and over --- culture will always trump religion.  If there's a conflict between the two, the cultural drive usually prevails.  Religion is taught at the most from an early age when a child can understand communication in religious teachihng, but culture is taught from birth 24/7 in everything.
> 
> F'rinstance somebody yesterday brought up a hypothetical "honor killing".  That's done by Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs, followers of other religions, and followers of no religion.  All of those religions prohibit it.  So again, where there's a conflict between religion and culture, the latter prevails unless the religion can muster up enough influence to stop it.
> 
> This particular cultural artifact (patriarchy) unfortunately is virtually universal worldwide.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucked up.
> But it's patriarchy -- the idea of male domination.  And that's a social construct, not a religious one, which is an important distinction.  This one happens within and without Islam or any other religion, depending on cultural history.
> 
> I keep noting this over and over --- culture will always trump religion.  If there's a conflict between the two, the cultural drive usually prevails.  Religion is taught at the most from an early age when a child can understand communication in religious teachihng, but culture is taught from birth 24/7 in everything.
> 
> F'rinstance somebody yesterday brought up a hypothetical "honor killing".  That's done by Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs, followers of other religions, and followers of no religion.  All of those religions prohibit it.  So again, where there's a conflict between religion and culture, the latter prevails unless the religion can muster up enough influence to stop it.
> 
> This particular cultural artifact (patriarchy) unfortunately is virtually universal worldwide.
Click to expand...

What's wrong with Patriarchy? I spend 95% of my income on other people; I hear those mortal words repeatedly.."hey daa-aad"......and so on. Sheesh; even my study doubles as a second sewing room. If that's "Patriarchy" then don't leave out the bill paying aspects. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

WEATHER53 said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know the United Methodist Church of USA is not having people blown up using their name
> Not once
> If it was, we would have had the good sense to close it down long time ago
> But decade or more  of racial and Religious PC  took good sense away.
> Maybe now that some  celebs have seen the horror show they might sing a different tune ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How were they on lynchings?
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumb ass lib deflection bullshit
Click to expand...


You have got to be kidding!! lmao. Me a lib?  Now that IS an insult worthy of a pinkie wrestle. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

WEATHER53 said:


> Does not matter how many good ones there are
> There are too many bad ones coming from the same name and address
> Wake up wanna be dead sheep!



President Trump just danced with 100 swordsmen who respect him. I wouldn't feel safe at a Sanders/Clinton Reunion!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the same pic that was used to sell the fake news story "The Amish In America Commit Their Vote To Donald Rump; Mathematically Guaranteeing Him A Presidential Victory"
Click to expand...

President Trump won. Bwaaahaaaahaaaahaaaaa.

Greg


----------



## Issa

There are hundreds of Muslim doctors if not thousands, they're all bad?
Wasn't a British doctor recently arrested for doing unecessary surgeries? He wasn't a Muslim he was white, but guess what I won't accuse all white doctors and blame them because of one white guy.



Tilly said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and we've had Muslim doctor terrorists in the UK.  And, in contrast to to the spin that Islamic terrorists are mostly poor and uneducated, well that hasn't been the case either.
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslims don't owe me a thing but this guy claims he is peaceful then justifies the killing of 22 innocent kids, I am challenging his BS, I also will continue to call his BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
Click to expand...


Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.

Greg


----------



## Mindful




----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, etc.
Click to expand...


That is quite true though many is not all; may not even be most.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"human rights, equality, women's rights,"*
> 
> Okay what are Muslim men's opinions on gays and the LGBTQ crowd and on women?
> 
> It's okay darling, we already know what the Muslim men's opinions on all that are.
Click to expand...


All too often yes; that's the problem. How does one vet for IDEAS? 

Greg


----------



## Issa

You still believe Trump? Lol
He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?



gtopa1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Issa said:


> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Considering we are discussing Monday's atrocity, was the bomber a Saudi? He was a Libyan Briton.


----------



## Mindful

As Farage said, anyone trying to re enter the UK from visiting Syria, should be denied entry.


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.

Greg


----------



## Issa

You failed to know that European countries were aware that some joined the fight against the Assad regime, they even helped the anti assad fighters by supplying them with weapons. But then they realized that some joined Isis. And then they started scrambling and asking to investigate all those who fought in Syria.



Mindful said:


> As Farage said, anyone trying to re enter the UK from visiting Syria, should be denied entry.


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You supported Hillary?

Greg


----------



## Issa

Then my friend you have a selective memory....
Trump attacked Saudi Arabia non stop during the campaign YouTube is your friend.

So you want Arab countried to turn to a western civilisation, so you can be happy?
What kind of logic is this? And what's that you don't like about their culture that you want to change. I'm sure they don't like some parts of your culture, but they don't ask you to change it.



gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> You failed to know that European countries were aware that some joined the fight against the Assad regime, they even helped the anti assad fighters by supplying them with weapons. But then they realized that some joined Isis. And then they started scrambling and asking to investigate all those who fought in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Farage said, anyone trying to re enter the UK from visiting Syria, should be denied entry.
Click to expand...


Once they involve themselves in a conflict abroad then frankly they can stay there. They have committed themselves to a cause.

Greg


----------



## Issa

Nope !!!



gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You supported Hillary?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

We should say the same with American forces abroad?



gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to know that European countries were aware that some joined the fight against the Assad regime, they even helped the anti assad fighters by supplying them with weapons. But then they realized that some joined Isis. And then they started scrambling and asking to investigate all those who fought in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Farage said, anyone trying to re enter the UK from visiting Syria, should be denied entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they involve themselves in a conflict abroad then frankly they can stay there. They have committed themselves to a cause.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> Then my friend you have a selective memory....
> Trump attacked Saudi Arabia non stop during the campaign YouTube is your friend.
> 
> So you want Arab countried to turn to a western civilisation, so you can be happy?
> What kind of logic is this? And what's that you don't like about their culture that you want to change. I'm sure they don't like some parts of your culture, but they don't ask you to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Nonsense. This "non-stop" thing is factually nonsense. President Trump called it quite correctly; the Sauds have shown that they are willing to work with a strong leader. President Trump is such a leader. They will work together with the best outcome stability in the region. That is no longer a pipedream. 

Greg


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Now this is too funny!!

*"Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic. Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning."*


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> We should say the same with American forces abroad?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You failed to know that European countries were aware that some joined the fight against the Assad regime, they even helped the anti assad fighters by supplying them with weapons. But then they realized that some joined Isis. And then they started scrambling and asking to investigate all those who fought in Syria.
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> As Farage said, anyone trying to re enter the UK from visiting Syria, should be denied entry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once they involve themselves in a conflict abroad then frankly they can stay there. They have committed themselves to a cause.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Are you saying that US Forces should permanently occupy conquered territory? lol. I'd like to see that. Iraq the 51st State. 

Greg


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Issa said:


> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Please learn to use the QUOTE feature properly.


----------



## Coyote

Is this regressive?


Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.
Click to expand...


And just because he's Muslim doesn't mean he will.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Coyote said:


> Is this regressive?
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just because he's Muslim doesn't mean he will.
Click to expand...


It certainly increases the chances by a huge percent.

By the way, that was my first experience with Islam.

The neighbor's daughter came banging on my door in the middle of the night, asked me to hide her.

I got her in and shut all the lights back off, and here came her dad with sword in hand, I had a rifle in mine and played like he had woke me up.

Took her to the airport next AM and don't know what happened from there.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this regressive?
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's is not to waste his time with bigots. I don't blame him
> 
> One talks about Taqqiyah, the other keeps calling me a bigot and he is the bigot. You guys are sick minded.
> Muslims in the west are doctors, engineers, nurses, policemen, FBI agents, chefs, basketball players, singers, baseball players, politicians, congressmen.....you name it. Couple of nutjobs do a hate crime and you talking about eradicating everyone. Why we don't say the same about whites committing all the mass shootings? Why don't we label all catholics as rapists? Why don't we label all evangelicals as uneducated and racists?
> Simply because idiots adhere to every group, and we shouldn't put all in the same basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because a Muslim's a doctor, it doesn't mean he won't try to cut his daughter's head off with a sword if she wants to marry a non-Muslim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And just because he's Muslim doesn't mean he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly increases the chances by a huge percent.
> 
> By the way, that was first experience with Islam.
> 
> The neighbor's daughter came banging on my door in the middle of the night, asked me to hide her.
> 
> I got her in and shut all the lights back off, and here came her dad with sword in hand, I had a rifle in mine and played like he had woke me up.
> 
> Took her to the airport next AM and don't know what happened from there.
Click to expand...


Domestic violence is a huge issue for many women in the US, including non-Muslim.  I don't think simply being a Muslim increases or decreases the chance of being a victim.  Culture and individual upbringing play a role.  Religious communities that are very insular and parternalistic can have high rates of domestic violence.  People joke about the Amish and being non-violence but actually - both domestic violence and rape are well-hidden problems in their community.


----------



## Issa

Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
We have free education, free health care.
If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you. 




gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Marion Morrison

Issa said:


> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?


----------



## Issa

I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.



Marion Morrison said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.


----------



## Issa

Lol you are funny. Actually 99.99%



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
Click to expand...




Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Lol you are funny. Actually 99.99%
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


No, I tell it the way it is and you don't like that I am already on to you.


----------



## Issa

Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet. 



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

No because your accusations are idiotic. 
Where do you live btw? I'm in California and about to go for a run at the beach. 



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you are funny. Actually 99.99%
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I tell it the way it is and you don't like that I am already on to you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

Issa said:


> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> *Most arabs* and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.



All great. You're talking about "most Arabs".

Here is the question: What would most Arabs do if their daughter wants to marry a Jew?


----------



## Issa

Same that most Jews would do or Christians for that matter.
I married a non practicing christian, my parents had 0 issues with it. Her parents one catholic the other is Mormon were against it....the irony both they had problem with their parents accepting their marriage.
My wife after 1 year she decide to convert, although she is not practicing but she dentifies herself as a Muslim.



Ame®icano said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> *Most arabs* and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All great. You're talking about "most Arabs".
> 
> Here is the question: What would most Arabs do if their daughter wants to marry a Jew?
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

I know dozens of Muslim women married to non Muslim men. And their families are fine with it.


----------



## Dalia

............


----------



## basquebromance

"Globalism" is a Libyan putting a bomb made with Polish nails in a Chinese backpack to blow up a concert by an American singer in England.


----------



## basquebromance

They are hiding pictures of the carnage the way they hid Bataclan's. The world needs to see the damage to truly understand Islam.


----------



## basquebromance

Katy Perry commenting on the recent terror attack: "No barriers, no borders, we all need to coexist." Here's the front of her mansion:


----------



## Pogo

Mac1958 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neat thing about the quote function is that I just quote people directly and then point at it.
> 
> You people are what you people are.  All I have to do is quote you and say, "see?"
> 
> I'm on the side of people like the brave & honest liberal below, who spends his days fighting people like the Regressive Left and the jihadists.
> 
> You're just another Regressive.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaaaand there you go again, hopelessly trying to deflect to this "Maajid Nawaz" because you're too much of a fucking wimp to take responsibility for your own posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm just a guy on the internet.
> 
> I love quoting people who expose you people for what you are.
> 
> You'll notice I never use quotes from right wing crazies for that.  I use liberals.  REAL liberals, not distortions like you.
> 
> And that's why you all always turn into drama queens for me.
> .
Click to expand...


All I notice is that you never use quotes from me to justify your own accusations OF me.  Because you can't.  Because they don't exist.  Because you have no case; you pulled it out of your ass and can't admit it.  You _can_, but you won't.

And that makes you a fucking dishonest hack.


----------



## Mac1958

Pogo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The neat thing about the quote function is that I just quote people directly and then point at it.
> 
> You people are what you people are.  All I have to do is quote you and say, "see?"
> 
> I'm on the side of people like the brave & honest liberal below, who spends his days fighting people like the Regressive Left and the jihadists.
> 
> You're just another Regressive.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aaaaaand there you go again, hopelessly trying to deflect to this "Maajid Nawaz" because you're too much of a fucking wimp to take responsibility for your own posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm just a guy on the internet.
> 
> I love quoting people who expose you people for what you are.
> 
> You'll notice I never use quotes from right wing crazies for that.  I use liberals.  REAL liberals, not distortions like you.
> 
> And that's why you all always turn into drama queens for me.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All I notice is that you never use quotes from me to justify your own accusations OF me.
> And that makes you a fucking dishonest hack.
Click to expand...

Great, thanks.

Another example of my point.
.


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't speak for others but the quotes from me are, as I've already noted, entirely about logic.  Specifically, calling out the fallacies rampant in this thread, which started not only before the proverbial bodies were cold but right there in the beginning.
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can it be the religion of piss saying hello again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another love-letter from the Religion of Peace ( _*P*eanutButterAndJelly *B*e *U*pon *H*im _)...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now now. We are talking about an Arianna I Hate America concert. Muslims would never bomb that donut licking american hating cvnt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Liberals will defend Islam till the death! Literally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To wit:
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hospitals are reporting that the people's wounds  are consistent with  nail bomb attack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Common Islamo tactic to lace the nails with rat poison should the victim survive the initial blast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ----- ALL of which were posted not only before I got here over a hundred posts in but also posted way before ANY details about the perp, including his name, were known at all.
> 
> --- along with several other posts not listed that superficially appeared as satire "it's the Amish"... "it's the Knights Templar" ...  "it's the Hare Krishnas"... while simultaneously trying to sell the premise that "*it's religion*".  Which is why I called out the dishonesty.
> 
> Member how you tried to twist my posts into --- what was your term  ---  "pet constituent religion", and then I challenged you to come up with any evidence at all of that, and had nothing, so you did a video dump to try to deflect it and then ran away?  I sure do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And it turned out it was a Jihadist, huh?!
> 
> Howboudah!  And there was Pogo, spinning like a top and deflecting.
Click to expand...


NOBODY in ANY of those quotes said anything about "Jihadism".  *ALL* of them alluded to "religion".  Including your own non sequitur.   So bite me, I called out the fallacy and it's _still_ a fallacy.  You can whine and stomp your feet all you want, but there ain't a damn thing you can do about it.  Except grow up and get past the simplistic argument-from-fallacy idiocy.


----------



## Mindful

Dalia said:


> ............



Thanks for reminding us what this is about.


----------



## Pogo

Issa said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucked up.
> But it's patriarchy -- the idea of male domination.  And that's a social construct, not a religious one, which is an important distinction.  This one happens within and without Islam or any other religion, depending on cultural history.
> 
> I keep noting this over and over --- culture will always trump religion.  If there's a conflict between the two, the cultural drive usually prevails.  Religion is taught at the most from an early age when a child can understand communication in religious teachihng, but culture is taught from birth 24/7 in everything.
> 
> F'rinstance somebody yesterday brought up a hypothetical "honor killing".  That's done by Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs, followers of other religions, and followers of no religion.  All of those religions prohibit it.  So again, where there's a conflict between religion and culture, the latter prevails unless the religion can muster up enough influence to stop it.
> 
> This particular cultural artifact (patriarchy) unfortunately is virtually universal worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's craaaaaaaazy how you know all of this and the so called conservatives don't know it. They don't go to the same schools? They don't read the right books? Right sources? Or is it just FOX and Rush they listen to.
> 
> I grow up in a muslin country not once I've heard of honor killing and it's forbidden in Islam. It's purely cultural in some parts of the world and has nothing to do with religion.
Click to expand...


I did study anthropology but it's nothing anyone can't find out IF they honestly want factual knowledge.  But that's a big IF.  I've posted the same point dozens of times over the years on these same pages but if it doesn't fit the hate agenda they just go  and continue to wallow in their own ignorance.


----------



## Issa

Do you guys feEl the same , when Iraqi kidd were dying? I guess not, because they were brown kids in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Mindful

Meanwhile, the Police are searching for bomb factories in Manchester and other areas  of England.


----------



## Issa

And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?


----------



## basquebromance

Breaking. Katy Perry to perform open air concert in Raqqa to prove her theory that "open borders" are essential....


----------



## Pogo

gtopa1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad I don't live among bigots like you. Life is good.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Delusional much? Justifying the killing of girls? Are you stable or you like to lie and believe yourself?
> 
> I do condemn all killings, I'm against all atrocities commuted by individuals, groups or states.
> Is my English clear so far?
> But we also need to recognize that Isis, AL  qaeda flourished due to the chaos created in the Arab world by the west intervention.
> Got it, or I can explain it in another language or manner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again justifying. Man, you are predictable you so called man of "peace". Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't justify killing people. Like I said not one post did you flat out condemn the killings without adding a but. Not one and you have the nerve to call someone else a bigot? Give me a break, you have no credibility. I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human. You add a but, see the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His "but" does not refer to religion.  It refers to "ISIS" (I call them DAESH), which is a radial political movement.  He's making the distinction that you're refusing to make, because you're dishonest enough to traffic in Association Fallacies.  As exemplified in your own example above ---
> 
> "I will flat out condemn any pretend Christian that kills an abortionist. I will flat out condemn anyone pretend Christian that causes the death of another living human."​
> Sure, but you don't then try to plunk the blame on Christianity FOR those radicals.  When it's your own backyard they become "pretend Christians".  When "we" do it they're "outliers" -- when "they" do it they're faithfully executing the tenets of their religon.
> 
> That's having it both ways, and that's a Double Standard, and that's dishonest.
> 
> Issa's making the same distinction I've been making throughout this thread -- that Double Standard.  Said this many times before, saying it again --- if you want to base your arguments on Association Fallacies then at least be consistent with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


I didn't post anything about "extreme vetting" but it has been going on since Waaay before Rump started running his orange mouth trying to make the case that wasn't.  So no I don't "support" Rump at all on his lying; I know better.  I just don't support lying, period.

That's actually what the above post is *about *--- lying.  The prior poster keeps making a claim he can't justify, and I keep calling him on it.


----------



## Mindful

Issa said:


> Do you guys feEl the same , when Iraqi kidd were dying? I guess not, because they were brown kids in the middle of the desert.



Who went out there and deliberately targeted them?

Is this  the time for moral equivalence?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Pogo said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucked up.
> But it's patriarchy -- the idea of male domination.  And that's a social construct, not a religious one, which is an important distinction.  This one happens within and without Islam or any other religion, depending on cultural history.
> 
> I keep noting this over and over --- culture will always trump religion.  If there's a conflict between the two, the cultural drive usually prevails.  Religion is taught at the most from an early age when a child can understand communication in religious teachihng, but culture is taught from birth 24/7 in everything.
> 
> F'rinstance somebody yesterday brought up a hypothetical "honor killing".  That's done by Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs, followers of other religions, and followers of no religion.  All of those religions prohibit it.  So again, where there's a conflict between religion and culture, the latter prevails unless the religion can muster up enough influence to stop it.
> 
> This particular cultural artifact (patriarchy) unfortunately is virtually universal worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's craaaaaaaazy how you know all of this and the so called conservatives don't know it. They don't go to the same schools? They don't read the right books? Right sources? Or is it just FOX and Rush they listen to.
> 
> I grow up in a muslin country not once I've heard of honor killing and it's forbidden in Islam. It's purely cultural in some parts of the world and has nothing to do with religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did study anthropology but it's nothing anyone can't find out IF they honestly want factual knowledge.  But that's a big IF.  I've posted the same point dozens of times over the years on these same pages but if it doesn't fit the hate agenda they just go  and continue to wallow in their own ignorance.
Click to expand...

Cuz wheeze allz knowz islam is the religion of peace. Or is it pieces.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Issa said:


> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Do you know what a 'Happy Meal' is ?


----------



## basquebromance

WOW - CNN blamed the Manchester suicide bombing on a "right wing false flag" - these people are DERANGED!


----------



## Pogo

gtopa1 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for a guy that was muslim. Sweetheart of a guy. Knew him for years cuz he owns a couple of the local mini markets and gas station where we used to live. One day I asked if he was hiring and he said sure. So..he hired me. But I noticed that one of his many cousins (they were all from Syria) was not counting money people would give him for money orders and told him they were not counting and they should cuz that 400 buck money order may be only 300 handed to him in cash. Oops. Women should know their place and never question another muslim..especially a family member. Sure enough..my til was short one day...and of course it had to be me..not the cousin clerk. He was not so sweet any more. He said women are to work, not comment on things beyond their understanding. And he fired me for theft. Funny thing that was not funny ha ha is...other women that worked for him later on they told him the same thing and were also fired.
> 
> No thanks. Sweet as pie. Until a female said the wrong thing to protect HIM and his business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's fucked up.
> But it's patriarchy -- the idea of male domination.  And that's a social construct, not a religious one, which is an important distinction.  This one happens within and without Islam or any other religion, depending on cultural history.
> 
> I keep noting this over and over --- culture will always trump religion.  If there's a conflict between the two, the cultural drive usually prevails.  Religion is taught at the most from an early age when a child can understand communication in religious teachihng, but culture is taught from birth 24/7 in everything.
> 
> F'rinstance somebody yesterday brought up a hypothetical "honor killing".  That's done by Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs, followers of other religions, and followers of no religion.  All of those religions prohibit it.  So again, where there's a conflict between religion and culture, the latter prevails unless the religion can muster up enough influence to stop it.
> 
> This particular cultural artifact (patriarchy) unfortunately is virtually universal worldwide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's wrong with Patriarchy? I spend 95% of my income on other people; I hear those mortal words repeatedly.."hey daa-aad"......and so on. Sheesh; even my study doubles as a second sewing room. If that's "Patriarchy" then don't leave out the bill paying aspects.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


You've apparently got a knack for twisting a post into something it was never about.  First calling out another poster's dishonesty somehow gets twisted into "extreme vetting of refugees", and here we morph to "hey daa-aad, pay the bills".

I didn't say patriarchy was "wrong"; I simply identified it as the cultural causation for the misogynistic culture articulated in the anecdote by the previous (female) poster.  The point being that it's cultural, and not religious.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

basquebromance said:


> Katy Perry commenting on the recent terror attack: "No barriers, no borders, we all need to coexist." Here's the front of her mansion:



Yep, and probably just one of her guarded mansions.
I was reading an article recently about Johnny Dep, and how he has a staff of 47 people on his payroll. Doubt most of these people would ever be in much danger.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> WOW - CNN blamed the Manchester suicide bombing on a "right wing false flag" - these people are DERANGED!



I know I've asked you for this a thousand times and you still haven't learned the lesson but here we go again.

----- LINK?


----------



## basquebromance

British Air Force crew writes "Love from Manchester" on bomb targeting ISIS.

British Air Force Crew Writes “Love From Manchester” On Bomb Destined For ISIS Target… | Weasel Zippers


----------



## basquebromance

Good work, deep state! ‘Furious’ British Police Suspend Intelligence Sharing with U.S Following Manchester Leaks

'Furious' British Police Suspend Intelligence Sharing With United States Following Manchester Bombing Leaks


----------



## basquebromance

DHS Chief says to expect a lot more Manchester style Muslim terror attacks. Wake up world.


----------



## Dr Grump

Mindful said:


> Some are calling for her to lose her job.



Yeah well, same thing happened to the Dixie Chicks.


----------



## basquebromance

Lax border security is the problem Katy. This is why I've always been Team Swift


----------



## Gracie

Katy is a moron.


----------



## basquebromance

Hey Brits, don't be shocked and don't be sad. Get angry. Very, very angry at what did this to you. Stay angry. Don't grieve. Respond.


----------



## basquebromance

Hashtags and sympathies are nice and make us feel 'connected and together.' Much rather use brute force and come together to defeat ideology

The raw ANGER at the ideology that killed 22 innocents should be much greater than the longing for "all to get along."


----------



## Dr Grump

gtopa1 said:


> Tilly saying something stupid? Nah; I've not seen that before. She's usually spot on. What exactly don't you agree with?
> 
> Greg



A person alluded to the final solution. Apparently that no longer means what everybody knows it means....


----------



## basquebromance

3 more arrested. Manchester terrorist was part of a Muslim terror network. Wake up.

Non-Western immigrants consume 59% of Manchester's tax revenue. Wake up.


----------



## basquebromance

The world shows its solidarity with Manchester How about instead we all join in solidarity to defeat Muslim terror?


----------



## basquebromance

I've heard enough talking heads saying they're 'stunned' or 'shocked' by Muslim terrorist attacks. Sun also rises every day, celebs. Wake up


----------



## basquebromance

Well, someone was right...


----------



## Issa

The coalition did. First it was WMD, then to liberate the poor Iraqis and Libyans.
If we need to eradicate terrorism we need to tckle all sides not just the end result.


Mindful said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys feEl the same , when Iraqi kidd were dying? I guess not, because they were brown kids in the middle of the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who went out there and deliberately targeted them?
> 
> Is this  the time for moral equivalence?
Click to expand...


----------



## basquebromance

Is every Muslim a terrorist?

 No. 

 Is almost every terrorist a Muslim?

 Yes. 

 Is the Muslim world for basic human rights? 

 Hell no.


----------



## basquebromance

Terror expert on CNN: "I've been in places like Manchester. Muslims there are completely isolated from British society." That's the problem


----------



## basquebromance

Muslim terrorists target, kidnap & execute 9 Christians in the Philippines

Every single day Muslims kill.

Christians Massacred As ISIS Affiliated Insurgents Ravage Southern Philippine Island


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
*You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth


----------



## Issa

Buy a ticket and go to Manchester to see for yourself ....unless if you're like most bigots, you've never travelled and never came across a Muslim.
I'll tell you what you gonna find in Manchester...lot of English men and women, one are christians, some are jews, some are Muslims, some are sikhs, ect....they can all be anything, from a doctor to a janitor.
Amazing isn't it?


basquebromance said:


> Terror expert on CNN: "I've been in places like Manchester. Muslims there are completely isolated from British society." That's the problem


----------



## Issa

Simply cause we MUSLIMS we know very well that Killin innocent civilians is forbidden ....so these terrorist's to us are not Muslim...is this hard to understand?



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester aréna? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
Click to expand...


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
Click to expand...


Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.

Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.

Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.

We have known all this for CENTURIES.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Buy a ticket and go to Manchester to see for yourself ....unless if you're like most bigots, you've never travelled and never came across a Muslim.
> I'll tell you what you gonna find in Manchester...lot of English men and women, one are christians, some are jews, some are Muslims, some are sikhs, ect....they can all be anything, from a doctor to a janitor.
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terror expert on CNN: "I've been in places like Manchester. Muslims there are completely isolated from British society." That's the problem
Click to expand...

So i guess you didn't see the horror and you don't care about that it show in your response you are scare of seeing it. your are a Sissy with a big mouth who blow air.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Is every Muslim a terrorist?
> 
> No.
> 
> Is almost every terrorist a Muslim?
> 
> Yes.



Again -- NO.   Not even close.

You don't seem to have ever grasped this concept but simply typing something on a fucking message board doesn't magically make it a real thing.

See how my words above are in red?  That's called a "link".  That's how you make a point real.


----------



## Issa

Of course I did, and of course it breaks my heart, and of course I pray for those hurt and affected and would love to help.
Now , what are you after?



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a ticket and go to Manchester to see for yourself ....unless if you're like most bigots, you've never travelled and never came across a Muslim.
> I'll tell you what you gonna find in Manchester...lot of English men and women, one are christians, some are jews, some are Muslims, some are sikhs, ect....they can all be anything, from a doctor to a janitor.
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terror expert on CNN: "I've been in places like Manchester. Muslims there are completely isolated from British society." That's the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i guess you didn't see the horror and you don't care about that it show in your response you are scare of seeing it. your are a Sissy with a big mouth who blow air.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
Click to expand...

We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a ticket and go to Manchester to see for yourself ....unless if you're like most bigots, you've never travelled and never came across a Muslim.
> I'll tell you what you gonna find in Manchester...lot of English men and women, one are christians, some are jews, some are Muslims, some are sikhs, ect....they can all be anything, from a doctor to a janitor.
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terror expert on CNN: "I've been in places like Manchester. Muslims there are completely isolated from British society." That's the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i guess you didn't see the horror and you don't care about that it show in your response you are scare of seeing it. your are a Sissy with a big mouth who blow air.
Click to expand...


The degree of horror in the incident -- or the body count -- or any other emotional basis brought in --- has absolutely NOTHING to do with the fallacy of false causation.  It's entirely irrelevant.


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
Click to expand...


No one in this entire thread has "defended ISIS" at all.

Nor do we know what "choking" means.


----------



## Issa

Who defended Isis? Show me a quote, I'll wa it for it.



Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

BTW Dalia , your president said not to call them monsters , but call them losers.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Of course I did, and of course it breaks my heart, and of course I pray for those hurt and affected and would love to help.
> Now , what are you after?
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy a ticket and go to Manchester to see for yourself ....unless if you're like most bigots, you've never travelled and never came across a Muslim.
> I'll tell you what you gonna find in Manchester...lot of English men and women, one are christians, some are jews, some are Muslims, some are sikhs, ect....they can all be anything, from a doctor to a janitor.
> Amazing isn't it?
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terror expert on CNN: "I've been in places like Manchester. Muslims there are completely isolated from British society." That's the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So i guess you didn't see the horror and you don't care about that it show in your response you are scare of seeing it. your are a Sissy with a big mouth who blow air.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Wrong, you have not seen the wounds ... you do not have see the explosion, you have not seen innocent people being shot at the bataclan and in the bistros of Paris


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Who defended Isis? Show me a quote, I'll wa it for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You defend them because you don't have Nothing to say about what happen in Manchester it is all about you, you and as a Muslim that the way you are you Muslim people it is always, Me, me and me Fuck you Ok it is clear enough for you ?


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one in this entire thread has "defended ISIS" at all.
> 
> Nor do we know what "choking" means.
Click to expand...

Yes for me it is shocking that some member Minimizes the bombing that was done by a Isis soldier the thread is about that.


----------



## Ame®icano

Issa said:


> Same that most Jews would do or Christians for that matter.
> I married a non practicing christian, my parents had 0 issues with it. Her parents one catholic the other is Mormon were against it....the irony both they had problem with their parents accepting their marriage.
> My wife after 1 year she decide to convert, although she is not practicing but she dentifies herself as a Muslim.
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> *Most arabs* and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All great. You're talking about "most Arabs".
> 
> Here is the question: What would most Arabs do if their daughter wants to marry a Jew?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm not buying it.

Why would non practicing Christian convert to non practicing Muslim? It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defended Isis? Show me a quote, I'll wa it for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You defend them because you don't have Nothing to say about what happen in Manchester it is all about you, you and as a Muslim that the way you are you Muslim people it is always, Me, me and me Fuck you Ok it is clear enough for you ?
Click to expand...


He hasn't "defended them".  NO ONE has.  Go ahead, quote where anyone did.

Issa has defended himself against attacks from bigots with broad brushes.  Can you understand that?

You just did the same thing yourself.


----------



## Ame®icano

basquebromance said:


> British Air Force crew writes "Love from Manchester" on bomb targeting ISIS.
> 
> British Air Force Crew Writes “Love From Manchester” On Bomb Destined For ISIS Target… | Weasel Zippers



That's gonna solve the problem.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


ok.


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defended Isis? Show me a quote, I'll wa it for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to play the one who knows everything? You say this :
> *You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days*
> But who are you to pretend That it is false and there is no evil commited, you have seen the horrors they have committed in this world? The multiple attacks and the suffering of the peoples? Did you saw the wounds of the children in Manchester arena? i could show you if you want ,if not then close your big mouth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You defend them because you don't have Nothing to say about what happen in Manchester it is all about you, you and as a Muslim that the way you are you Muslim people it is always, Me, me and me Fuck you Ok it is clear enough for you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hasn't "defended them".  NO ONE has.  Go ahead, quote where anyone did.
> 
> Issa has defended himself against attacks from bigots with broad brushes.  Can you understand that?
> 
> You just did the same thing yourself.
Click to expand...

You do not have to defend him either? He can defend himself, right? But it is true that some people can not help themselves from defending the Muslims, I can defend myself  alone still if English is very bad. no need to come in front of me


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Lol you are funny. Actually 99.99%
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still believe Trump? Lol
> He bashed Saudi Arabia day and night during the campaign. 15 of the hijackers were Saudis and he didn't ban the Saudis in his ban. And he went on to do business deals to benefit him, his family and friends. Are you guys this blind?
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme vetting is the answer of course. In this day and age it is necessary. Glad you support President Trump on that.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Do you have a link?


----------



## skye

Ame®icano said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> British Air Force crew writes "Love from Manchester" on bomb targeting ISIS.
> 
> British Air Force Crew Writes “Love From Manchester” On Bomb Destined For ISIS Target… | Weasel Zippers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna solve the problem.
Click to expand...



I posted this somewhere else but.....


this is  really  going to solve the problem!


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defended Isis? Show me a quote, I'll wa it for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some wacko group_ claiming to_ operate "in the name of Islam" doesn't make Islam their *causation *--- any more than the wacko Ku Klux Klan or a Hitler claiming to operate "in the name of Jesus" makes Christianity THEIR causation.
> 
> Saying so doesn't _make it_ so.
> 
> Anybody can hold up any religion they want to use as a crutch for atrocities.  That's been going on as long as there have been religions.
> 
> We have known all this for CENTURIES.
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You defend them because you don't have Nothing to say about what happen in Manchester it is all about you, you and as a Muslim that the way you are you Muslim people it is always, Me, me and me Fuck you Ok it is clear enough for you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hasn't "defended them".  NO ONE has.  Go ahead, quote where anyone did.
> 
> Issa has defended himself against attacks from bigots with broad brushes.  Can you understand that?
> 
> You just did the same thing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have to defend him either? He can defend himself, right? But it is true that some people can not help themselves from defending the Muslims, I can defend myself  alone still if English is very bad. no need to come in front of me
Click to expand...


Dites pas les bêtises.  You just accused him of "defending ISIS", as did Papageorgio and many other posters.  That  is a lie.  I've been accused of the same thing, and I defend myself as well.

NO ONE DEFENDED DAESH.  At all.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> No because your accusations are idiotic.
> Where do you live btw? I'm in California and about to go for a run at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol you are funny. Actually 99.99%
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He bashed the Saudis? Not that I recall. What I would like to see is the Arab League strong enough to remove nasties like Daesh but supportive of Human Rights and Western values. They do need a Reformation and many who settle in the West indeed effectively have done so on a personal level. It does, however, need to happen on a Whole of Faith level. One must recall that the Catholics were once quite militant. That has basically NOT been the case for about four hundred years. You guys are a tad behind but I do hope that it doesn't take another four hundred years for the Islamic Reformation to take place. And no; I don't mean the Reformation of Luther; I mean the Reformation WITHIN the Church.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, 99% of Muslims are fine people, you just fall in the 1%, not to tough to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I tell it the way it is and you don't like that I am already on to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


My accusations are idiotic? Coming from an idiot like yourself, its a compliment. I live in a house.


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> Lax border security is the problem Katy. This is why I've always been Team Swift


LOL!!!!! Perry is very unrealistic and really funny.


----------



## Papageorgio

DigitalDrifter said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude I've lived half of my life in a Muslim country and the other half touring the world while living in the US.
> Most arabs and Muslims are the nicest most compassionate and the most hospitable people on earth. They care for each other, they help each other.
> If we see an elderly with a heavy loaded bag we rush to help.
> Someone died in the neighborhood everyone is off to help with the funeral and we collect money for the family.
> If a woman is being disrespected we rush to help.
> When my parent went to work and there was no school, I stayed with the neighbors that I consider my second family they fed me and took care of me like their own.
> When I travel to a different city, everyone is welcoming to their house.
> Kids play on the streets with 0 fear, everyone watches after them.
> We have free education, free health care.
> If by reforming islam, you mean we become selfish and greedy, no thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a 'Happy Meal' is ?
Click to expand...


He is a few fries short of a Happy Meal.


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defended Isis? Show me a quote, I'll wa it for it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> We are talking about Isis why always come running defending them  it is pretty *chocking* peoples who are inciting to defend those monsters ISIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You defend them because you don't have Nothing to say about what happen in Manchester it is all about you, you and as a Muslim that the way you are you Muslim people it is always, Me, me and me Fuck you Ok it is clear enough for you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hasn't "defended them".  NO ONE has.  Go ahead, quote where anyone did.
> 
> Issa has defended himself against attacks from bigots with broad brushes.  Can you understand that?
> 
> You just did the same thing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have to defend him either? He can defend himself, right? But it is true that some people can not help themselves from defending the Muslims, I can defend myself  alone still if English is very bad. no need to come in front of me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dites pas les bêtises.  You just accused him of "defending ISIS", as did Papageorgio and many other posters.  That  is a lie.  I've been accused of the same thing, and I defend myself as well.
> 
> NO ONE DEFENDED DAESH.  At all.
Click to expand...

For me if you prefer I see a nuance that has no repugnance in his talk about Isis but rather of the defense against the Muslims and for me it is not the subject


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> BTW Dalia , your president said not to call them monsters , but call them losers.



So he is not your President? Are you a US citizen?


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you like dogs? Do you have a dog?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a 'Happy Meal' is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a few fries short of a Happy Meal.
Click to expand...


And yet --- your posts are still short of a quote backing up your dishonest characterization.  The one I asked for yesterday and you're still skulking around with "my dog ate my homework".


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love them  but me and my daughter are allergic to pets. BTW dogs are mentioned in the Koran and the first pets clinic was under Islamic empire. Google it my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a 'Happy Meal' is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a few fries short of a Happy Meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet --- your posts are still short of a quote backing up your dishonest characterization.  The one I asked for yesterday and you're still skulking around with "my dog ate my homework".
Click to expand...


Q: Pogo, from what religion do we get the words "Jihad" and "Fatwa"?


----------



## Pogo

Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a 'Happy Meal' is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a few fries short of a Happy Meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet --- your posts are still short of a quote backing up your dishonest characterization.  The one I asked for yesterday and you're still skulking around with "my dog ate my homework".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q: Pogo, from what religion do we get the words "Jihad" and "Fatwa"?
Click to expand...


Amazing.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Unbelievable.

You're still so drowning in your own puddle of Ignorance, determined to find a religious motive in everything ( BUT ONLY WHEN IT'S ISLAM) because the prospect of actual critical thought scares the bejesus out of you.

Astounding.  Markable and remarkable.

Words do not come from religions.  They come from _languages_.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Pogo said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a 'Happy Meal' is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a few fries short of a Happy Meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet --- your posts are still short of a quote backing up your dishonest characterization.  The one I asked for yesterday and you're still skulking around with "my dog ate my homework".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q: Pogo, from what religion do we get the words "Jihad" and "Fatwa"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable.
> 
> You're still so drowning in your own puddle of Ignorance, determined to find a religious motive in everything ( BUT ONLY WHEN IT'S ISLAM) because the prospect of actual critical thought scares the bejesus out of you.
> 
> Astounding.  Markable and remarkable.
> 
> Words do not come from religions.  They come from _languages_.
Click to expand...


Oooo! Look at him squirm and wiggle!

It's Islam. End of story, worm.


----------



## depotoo

From the guardian-

The former Labour home secretary Charles Clarke has criticised Jeremy Corbyn’s remarks. He told BBC2’s Newsnight that linking terror attacks to UK involvement in wars overseas was “simply wrong”:

The core attacks from 9/11 and beforehand have come from forces which are about trying to destroy the whole of our society: this is before the Iraq war, before the wars in Syria.

And they’re about eliminating the ability of young people to go an event like they did in the Manchester arena, eliminating programmes like this to create a society under the caliphate, which really removes all our democracies. It’s quite different from previous terrorist organisations.

The motive force is about the destruction of all the core elements of our society and that’s not something which is about a foreign policy conflict, something in Syria, something in Iraq, whatever it might be. It’s about a totally opposed vision of what society should be.

Clarke was home secretary during the 7/7 bombings in London that killed 52 people. He has been a frequent critic of the current Labour leader.


----------



## Issa

You are just clueless and a liar. I didn't defend anyone. I'm trying to help you understand why you are clueless.




Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who defended Isis? Show me a quote, I'll wa it for it.
> 
> 
> 
> You defend them because you don't have Nothing to say about what happen in Manchester it is all about you, you and as a Muslim that the way you are you Muslim people it is always, Me, me and me Fuck you Ok it is clear enough for you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He hasn't "defended them".  NO ONE has.  Go ahead, quote where anyone did.
> 
> Issa has defended himself against attacks from bigots with broad brushes.  Can you understand that?
> 
> You just did the same thing yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do not have to defend him either? He can defend himself, right? But it is true that some people can not help themselves from defending the Muslims, I can defend myself  alone still if English is very bad. no need to come in front of me
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dites pas les bêtises.  You just accused him of "defending ISIS", as did Papageorgio and many other posters.  That  is a lie.  I've been accused of the same thing, and I defend myself as well.
> 
> NO ONE DEFENDED DAESH.  At all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For me if you prefer I see a nuance that has no repugnance in his talk about Isis but rather of the defense against the Muslims and for me it is not the subject
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

They are both Arabic words and the back before Islam .


Marion Morrison said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for you. Plus I'm too busy with my kids activities to have a pet.
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm allergic to many animals, however I am not allergic to Yorkshires, Bichons, Shih Tzus, because they don't shed and they don't create the dander, they have a fur and not hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know what a 'Happy Meal' is ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is a few fries short of a Happy Meal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And yet --- your posts are still short of a quote backing up your dishonest characterization.  The one I asked for yesterday and you're still skulking around with "my dog ate my homework".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Q: Pogo, from what religion do we get the words "Jihad" and "Fatwa"?
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Too many people are yelling.  They're so busy yelling they can't hear what the other is actually saying.  And then a mob forms.


----------



## depotoo

From the guardian-

Abedi used triacetone triperoxide (TATP), the explosive used in the 7 July 2005 attacks on the London transport network, according to the Republican congressman Mike McCaul, chairman of the House homeland security committee. TATP is highly combustible and dangerous to manufacture, but can be made from easily acquired chemicals.

Ramadan Abedi, 51
Father. Detained in Tripoli on Tuesday
Fled Gaddafi regime in the early 90s and worked at Didsbury mosque. Returned to Libya to fight with anti-Gaddafi Islamist militia which is proscribed by US and UK because of alleged links to al-Qaida

Samia Tabba, 50
Mother. Left Libya with her husband in the 90s and later returned. Reportedly a close college friend of the wife of prominent jihadi Abu Anas al-Liby who spent time in Manchester before returning to Libya where he died in 2015


His aunt and uncle have also been arrested.
They all had ties to a number of jihadis
Salman Abedi: why Manchester bomber fits profile of other terrorists

Scroll down the page to see the other links


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mac1958 said:


> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This is an example of people not being able to understand, or even wanting to understand what is being said, but instead just using everything they have to try and spin things to make sure their sick view of the world gets across.

1 million people die in Iraq, but 22 people die in Manchester, and you're willing to accept and even like the 1 million dying, but then use 22 people dying to force people to say what you want them to say, otherwise you'll attack them.


----------



## WEATHER53

When all the problems come from one place it does  not matter that the rest are great folks


----------



## Issa

You just told us that you are a bigot.

56 Muslim countries, 1.5 billion Muslims are represented by few wackos.
Following your logic, every white person should be prosecuted for the KKK, IRA crimes.



WEATHER53 said:


> When all the problems come from one place it does  not matter that the rest are great folks


----------



## Gracie

depotoo said:


> From the guardian-
> 
> Abedi used triacetone triperoxide (TATP), the explosive used in the 7 July 2005 attacks on the London transport network, according to the Republican congressman Mike McCaul, chairman of the House homeland security committee. TATP is highly combustible and dangerous to manufacture, but can be made from easily acquired chemicals.
> 
> Ramadan Abedi, 51
> Father. Detained in Tripoli on Tuesday
> Fled Gaddafi regime in the early 90s and worked at Didsbury mosque. Returned to Libya to fight with anti-Gaddafi Islamist militia which is proscribed by US and UK because of alleged links to al-Qaida
> 
> Samia Tabba, 50
> Mother. Left Libya with her husband in the 90s and later returned. Reportedly a close college friend of the wife of prominent jihadi Abu Anas al-Liby who spent time in Manchester before returning to Libya where he died in 2015
> 
> 
> His aunt and uncle have also been arrested.
> They all had ties to a number of jihadis
> Salman Abedi: why Manchester bomber fits profile of other terrorists
> 
> Scroll down the page to see the other links


They all breed and can be found under rocks.


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> You just told us that you are a bigot.
> 
> 56 Muslim countries, 1.5 billion Muslims are represented by few wackos.
> Following your logic, every white person should be prosecuted for the KKK, IRA crimes.
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> When all the problems come from one place it does  not matter that the rest are great folks
Click to expand...


Got a link to your claim of 99.9%?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## depotoo

Yep, and more on his father
Bomber's dad praised 'lion' Al Qaida commander in chilling Facebook post


Gracie said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the guardian-
> 
> Abedi used triacetone triperoxide (TATP), the explosive used in the 7 July 2005 attacks on the London transport network, according to the Republican congressman Mike McCaul, chairman of the House homeland security committee. TATP is highly combustible and dangerous to manufacture, but can be made from easily acquired chemicals.
> 
> Ramadan Abedi, 51
> Father. Detained in Tripoli on Tuesday
> Fled Gaddafi regime in the early 90s and worked at Didsbury mosque. Returned to Libya to fight with anti-Gaddafi Islamist militia which is proscribed by US and UK because of alleged links to al-Qaida
> 
> Samia Tabba, 50
> Mother. Left Libya with her husband in the 90s and later returned. Reportedly a close college friend of the wife of prominent jihadi Abu Anas al-Liby who spent time in Manchester before returning to Libya where he died in 2015
> 
> 
> His aunt and uncle have also been arrested.
> They all had ties to a number of jihadis
> Salman Abedi: why Manchester bomber fits profile of other terrorists
> 
> Scroll down the page to see the other links
> 
> 
> 
> They all breed and can be found under rocks.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

He must be so proud and brave...killing little girls and tweens.


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful

This is how they deal with it in the Philippines.

Breitbart reports:


*Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte has threatened to expand a 60-day state of emergency in southern Mindanao to the whole country should the Maute group, a terrorist organization that has pledged allegiance to the Islamic State (ISIS), expand its killing spree beyond the island.*
Duterte, who arrived home from an abbreviated trip to Russia Wednesday, elaborated on the implications of martial law on the island. The president suspended the writ of habeas corpus and announced that police would no longer require a warrant on the island to arrest anyone suspected of being a member of the terrorist group.


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?



Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

Worth taking some time to read this:

The Religious Sources of Islamic Terrorism


----------



## Issa

Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?

And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.



gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester?? 






There will be a price to pay. 

Greg


----------



## Dalia

Greg  ,So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people also in my country France !


----------



## Issa

Why do you guys have to always call it excuse?
We all agree the terrorists needs to be eradicated. But first you need to understand what makes them recruit and how.




gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

Dalia
No excuse, but France has to stop meddling in Muslim countries business, they distabilized Lybia and helped remove Ghadafi and now Isis is thriving in Lybia, where this terrorist went to get training.
When Ghadafi was around there was no terrorist groups in there.


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> Why do you guys have to always call it excuse?
> We all agree the terrorists needs to be eradicated. But first you need to understand what makes them recruit and how.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That they feel justified in their own minds is at the basis of it. Once convinced at that level the West has only one option really. 

I didn't see your answer about Saddam's mass murdering carnage. Or Assad's. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> Dalia
> No excuse, but France has to stop meddling in Muslim countries business, they distabilized Lybia and helped remove Ghadafi and now Isis is thriving in Lybia, where this terrorist went to get training.
> When Ghadafi was around there was no terrorist groups in there.



Daffy lost the support of the people. It was THEY who killed him. BTW: Hillary GLOATED about it. You a Hillary supporter?

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Dalia said:


> Greg  ,So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people also in my country France !



What happened in France was just as disgusting as Manchester and on an even larger scale. I will be interested to se if Macron can deal with this effectively.

Greg


----------



## eagle1462010

Issa said:


> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If history is repeating itself......it is the Radicals wanting another Grand Caliphate movement to take over the World.
> 
> If History repeats itself.........It will be the West conquering it to stop it's spread.
> 
> The cycle of History has a habit of happening again...........Sooner or later the Terrorist will commit an attack that will so anger the Western World that the Western World will invade the entire Middle East.
> 
> Which is what the Death Cult Wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Lucy was suggesting something along the lines of 'your disgusting beliefs are not compatible with those of the West so if you wish to cling to them, do so among like minded people'. But that's just a guess. She certainly did not suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.  

I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greg  ,So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people also in my country France !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened in France was just as disgusting as Manchester and on an even larger scale. I will be interested to se if Macron can deal with this effectively.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Remember the priest in northern France? In the church?


----------



## Mindful

eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
Click to expand...


The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.


----------



## Mac1958

frigidweirdo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an example of people not being able to understand, or even wanting to understand what is being said, but instead just using everything they have to try and spin things to make sure their sick view of the world gets across.
> 
> 1 million people die in Iraq, but 22 people die in Manchester, and you're willing to accept and even like the 1 million dying, but then use 22 people dying to force people to say what you want them to say, otherwise you'll attack them.
Click to expand...

And you do it again.  

As I always say, you people literally can't help yourselves.
.


----------



## eagle1462010

I watch the news.............see a white man who brutally rapes a women, tortures and kills her.  Then I say........We should hang his ass................

Does this mean I hate all whites...............

I see a Mexican who does the same dang thing.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............

Does this mean I hate all Mexicans..........

I see a black man.......robs, rapes and kills.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............

Does this mean I hate all Blacks............

I see a Radical Islamic Terrorist.....He kills and maims.............Then I say we should hang his ass........

Does this mean I hate all Muslims...


As I have already stated...............I am tired of the Straw man argument that when we condemn Terrorist Attacks that we condemn all Muslims when we say so............To those who continue this LAME argument...you can kiss my ass.  When those Radicalized kill in our country or another.............I will again say we should wipe the floor with Radical Islam and those who choose to conduct Terrorist Attacks around the World.

I will FURTHER CONDEMN nations in the Middle East that openly support Terrorist Groups......Fund them......arm them....train them..........and give money to the families of those who lose a family member conducting an act of Terrorism.........Iran being a perfect example as they fund terror groups around the globe.

I am ex military...........Did tours in the Persian Gulf and Somalia............We went there to save starving people....including starving Muslims........from Radical Muslims and Warlords................we went to a country to drive invading Muslims out of another Muslim Nation........In Europe.............we went after the Serbs............who were guess what...........killing Muslims............We now go there because countries funded and protected Radical Terrorist who conducted Terror attacks against our people, our country, and our Way of Life...................

When the countries over there stop SUPPORTING TERRORIST...........then someone like me will not be at your doorstep with firepower to remind you that WE ARE WATCHING YOU............Should these countries or these Terrorist groups...........DO HARM to our people and our allies we will be there to pound you into the ground like a Tent Post..........

The Middle Eastern Nations need to clean out the garbage there............They need to stop funding, training, and arming terrorist groups............Until they do...............We will be on your doorstep................Should you go to far or groups go to far.........we will be forced to pound you...............And While your at it.............Stop chanting Death to America ........because one day.......someone like me.............will in front of you...........saying I'm here.........Kill me..........

We are tired of the Islamic BS and terror attacks around the globe................and tired of those condemning us for saying something about it..................Should this continue.......and it will.............the West will be forced to fight a regional war in the Middle East.


----------



## Mad Scientist

irosie91 said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
Click to expand...

Kinda doubt you did any research.
What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons


----------



## irosie91

Mad Scientist said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
Click to expand...


Kinda doubt you have a brain------the details were not yet reported when I posted.   I am
fully aware of the function and purpose of nail bombs------and even the nature of the wounds and
manner of death for which they are responsible. ------I have seen both autopsy findings and
intraoperative videos-------try not to presume


----------



## Mindful

Mad Scientist said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
Click to expand...



Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
Click to expand...


that is NOW------my post refected that which has already been reported in the media about
the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
with  bolts and screws.      Do some research


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post refected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
Click to expand...


The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post reflected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
Click to expand...



"the burden of proof "    for WHAT??      you ignorant lump of shit


----------



## gtopa1

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post reflected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "the burden of proof "    for WHAT??      you ignorant lump of shit
Click to expand...

Huh?? Mindful isn't shit, Rosie. That is a BIG load right there. 

Greg


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post reflected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "the burden of proof "    for WHAT??      you ignorant lump of shit
Click to expand...


Nail bombs.


----------



## irosie91

gtopa1 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post reflected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "the burden of proof "    for WHAT??      you ignorant lump of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh?? Mindful isn't shit, Rosie. That is a BIG load right there.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


usually he is not shit-----but his comment about my post was shit


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post reflected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "the burden of proof "    for WHAT??      you ignorant lump of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail bombs.
Click to expand...


nail bombs are loaded with metal bits------not necessarily NAILs.    Usually bits of hardware like screws and nuts or even little metal  "balls"    or just shards of scrap metal
and bolts


----------



## Mindful

irosie91 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post reflected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "the burden of proof "    for WHAT??      you ignorant lump of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nail bombs are loaded with metal bits------not necessarily NAILs.    Usually bits of hardware like screws and nuts or even little metal  "balls"    or just shards of scrap metal
> and bolts
Click to expand...


If you want to nitpick, go ahead.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mac1958 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an example of people not being able to understand, or even wanting to understand what is being said, but instead just using everything they have to try and spin things to make sure their sick view of the world gets across.
> 
> 1 million people die in Iraq, but 22 people die in Manchester, and you're willing to accept and even like the 1 million dying, but then use 22 people dying to force people to say what you want them to say, otherwise you'll attack them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you do it again.
> 
> As I always say, you people literally can't help yourselves.
> .
Click to expand...


Another attack, another nothing post. Wow.


----------



## Papageorgio

gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


See, you are getting the same feedback  from Isis as I got. That is why I called him out. His false equivalency shows he is sympathetic to the terrorists.


----------



## Papageorgio

frigidweirdo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an example of people not being able to understand, or even wanting to understand what is being said, but instead just using everything they have to try and spin things to make sure their sick view of the world gets across.
> 
> 1 million people die in Iraq, but 22 people die in Manchester, and you're willing to accept and even like the 1 million dying, but then use 22 people dying to force people to say what you want them to say, otherwise you'll attack them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you do it again.
> 
> As I always say, you people literally can't help yourselves.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another attack, another nothing post. Wow.
Click to expand...


He "attacked" you? Seriously, you call it an attack? Wow!


----------



## Mac1958

Papageorgio said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whelp -- you had it right the first time.  Ain't no religion with blowing shit up as a sacrament.  Unless of course you can show us the same video of "aaaaand it's Christians" when Eric Rudolph, Tim McVeigh, Ted Kazinsky or the IRA did their thing. Yeah, didn't think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the IRA up to these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnnyApplesack said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's such a shame Trump cancelled Obama's planned op to invade ISIS HQ, Raqqa
> oh well, there goes another 'promise'........uuuge surprise!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't personal when the US managed to royally fuck up Iraq getting potentially 1 million people killed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I have an opinion, instead of someone like you who tries to shut people down with idiotic attacks. You don't have to like what I say, but you aren't going to get away with nonsense like that.
> The US went to Iraq and caused chaos, they made a political vacuum that got potentially 1 million people killed. Perhaps 20-30 people get killed in Manchester and someone this is much worse than the US going and getting 1 million people killed. Sorry, my math isn't so good, but I'm thinking 1 million is much higher than 30.
> Yes, 30 is a tragedy, but had Bush no invaded Iraq, then 1 million people in Iraq and 30 people in Manchester, and people in Brussels, Paris, Boston, San Bernadino etc etc would NOT BE DEAD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pop quiz:  Name the *religions *of Bobby Joe Rogers, Ted Kaczynsky and Eric Rudolph.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Irrelevant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dafuk does "Mecca" have to do with this?  Nobody can answer that.  Was anyone calling for "nuke the Vatican" after the Atlanta Olympics bombing? help ---- same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yuh huh.  Member how Christianism was a world-domination plan masquerading as a religion" because Eric Rudolph was Catholic?  Nor do I.  Having it both ways --- priceless.  Ignorant hacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was England on trumps ban list ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is an example of people not being able to understand, or even wanting to understand what is being said, but instead just using everything they have to try and spin things to make sure their sick view of the world gets across.
> 
> 1 million people die in Iraq, but 22 people die in Manchester, and you're willing to accept and even like the 1 million dying, but then use 22 people dying to force people to say what you want them to say, otherwise you'll attack them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you do it again.
> 
> As I always say, you people literally can't help yourselves.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another attack, another nothing post. Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He "attacked" you? Seriously, you call it an attack? Wow!
Click to expand...

I make a point, they race in to illustrate it.

Inexplicable.
.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Mac1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a nice little collection, *from the first few pages of this thread alone*, of how the Regressive Left will always spin, deflect and attack after a jihadist atrocity.  One thread out so many, and so many examples.
> 
> And remember, these comments were made before the bodies of the innocent, slaughtered children were even cold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of people not being able to understand, or even wanting to understand what is being said, but instead just using everything they have to try and spin things to make sure their sick view of the world gets across.
> 
> 1 million people die in Iraq, but 22 people die in Manchester, and you're willing to accept and even like the 1 million dying, but then use 22 people dying to force people to say what you want them to say, otherwise you'll attack them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you do it again.
> 
> As I always say, you people literally can't help yourselves.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another attack, another nothing post. Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He "attacked" you? Seriously, you call it an attack? Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make a point, they race in to illustrate it.
> 
> Inexplicable.
> .
Click to expand...


I am getting so fucking fed up of the child like behavior on this site.


----------



## Papageorgio

frigidweirdo said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is an example of people not being able to understand, or even wanting to understand what is being said, but instead just using everything they have to try and spin things to make sure their sick view of the world gets across.
> 
> 1 million people die in Iraq, but 22 people die in Manchester, and you're willing to accept and even like the 1 million dying, but then use 22 people dying to force people to say what you want them to say, otherwise you'll attack them.
> 
> 
> 
> And you do it again.
> 
> As I always say, you people literally can't help yourselves.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another attack, another nothing post. Wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He "attacked" you? Seriously, you call it an attack? Wow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I make a point, they race in to illustrate it.
> 
> Inexplicable.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am getting so fucking fed up of the child like behavior on this site.
Click to expand...


How did he attack you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilly

basquebromance said:


> Terror expert on CNN: "I've been in places like Manchester. Muslims there are completely isolated from British society." That's the problem


They isolate themselves.


----------



## irosie91

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post reflected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "the burden of proof "    for WHAT??      you ignorant lump of shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nail bombs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> nail bombs are loaded with metal bits------not necessarily NAILs.    Usually bits of hardware like screws and nuts or even little metal  "balls"    or just shards of scrap metal
> and bolts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to nitpick, go ahead.
Click to expand...


oh gee


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately there's a long and infamous legacy of exactly that broad brush fallacy, just in this thread alone.
It's documented.

Matter of fact it's what also brought me here, 1300+ posts ago.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
Click to expand...


"Apologies to the Muslim community"?  

Link(s)?


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nailbomb of Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda doubt it was a  "nail bomb"------was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kinda doubt you did any research.
> What a 'nail bomb' is and why they are terrifying improvised weapons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Witnesses at the scene recall pulling  nails out of injured children's faces.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is NOW------my post refected that which has already been reported in the media about
> the event------"NAILS" ?    are you sure they said  "NAILS"    usually the nail bombs are loaded
> with  bolts and screws.      Do some research
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The burden of proof is on you. You do the research.
Click to expand...


Uh no dood, it isn't.   She didn't even make an *assertion *-- she asked a _question_.  Go learn to read you should.

Rosie is right.  You have to consult the time stamp.  This was a fresh event and early in the thread no one knew details including the bomber's name --- hence the question.  So the burden of ignorance, let alone illiteracy, is squarely on you.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See, you are getting the same feedback  from Isis as I got. That is why I called him out. His false equivalency shows he is sympathetic to the terrorists.
Click to expand...


Oh fucking bullshit.  TWO DAYS I've challenged you to post any quote anywhere of this poster "siding with terrorists" --- and two days you've run away like a spineless wimp who got caught.  Dishonest hack.


----------



## irosie91

There was a SLAUGHTER of Christians in Egypt -----today-----I think 28 dead    (??) -----
not a bomb-------a militia of holy jihadis with machine guns


----------



## Pogo

Issa said:


> Why do you guys have to always call it excuse?
> We all agree the terrorists needs to be eradicated. But first you need to understand what makes them recruit and how.



EXACTLY.  But this crowd doesn't want to understand contexts.  Because it's too much intellectual work maybe?  Or because it would get in the way of a good Two Minutes Hate froth aimed at a blanket false association?

Probably both.

I call it "intellectual sloth".  And it's reprehensible.  Those who ignore history are condemned to repeat it.


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
Click to expand...


It's on TV nearly all day long. 

Can't link televisions, sorry.


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on TV nearly all day long.
> 
> Can't link televisions, sorry.
Click to expand...


Pffft.  So you have nothing.

I don't bring "TV" into my space.  And one reason I don't is that I already know that anything on it can be linked from the internet.

If it actually existed you could link it.  You can't, so it doesn't.

It's the height of irony that you're the same asshat who just tried to demand Rosie prove an assertion that she never made ---- while you yourself _*did*_ make an assertion that you CAN'T prove.

I'm afraid that makes you a lying dishonest duplicitous hack.


----------



## basquebromance

Homeland Security Chief: "If you knew what I knew about Muslim terror, you'd never leave the house."

Wake up world.


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on TV nearly all day long.
> 
> Can't link televisions, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft.  So you have nothing.
> 
> I don't bring "TV" into my space.  And one reason I don't is that I already know that anything on it can be linked from the internet.
> 
> If it actually existed you could link it.  You can't, so it doesn't.
> 
> It's the height of irony that you're the same asshat who just tried to demand Rosie prove an assertion that she never made ---- while you yourself _*did*_ make an assertion that you CAN'T prove.
> 
> I'm afraid that makes you a lying dishonest duplicitous hack.
Click to expand...


A non conversation as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Pogo

basquebromance said:


> Homeland Security Chief: "If you knew what I knew about Muslim terror, you'd never leave the house."
> 
> Wake up world.



BiscuitBowelMovement:  "If I just post shit on a message board it becomes real.  I don' need no steenking link".


----------



## Pogo

Mindful said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on TV nearly all day long.
> 
> Can't link televisions, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft.  So you have nothing.
> 
> I don't bring "TV" into my space.  And one reason I don't is that I already know that anything on it can be linked from the internet.
> 
> If it actually existed you could link it.  You can't, so it doesn't.
> 
> It's the height of irony that you're the same asshat who just tried to demand Rosie prove an assertion that she never made ---- while you yourself _*did*_ make an assertion that you CAN'T prove.
> 
> I'm afraid that makes you a lying dishonest duplicitous hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A non conversation as far as I'm concerned.
Click to expand...


But of course.  You got busted so the thing to do is run away and pretend it never happened.
It becomes an unevent.  Down the Memory Hole.


----------



## Mindful

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's on TV nearly all day long.
> 
> Can't link televisions, sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pffft.  So you have nothing.
> 
> I don't bring "TV" into my space.  And one reason I don't is that I already know that anything on it can be linked from the internet.
> 
> If it actually existed you could link it.  You can't, so it doesn't.
> 
> It's the height of irony that you're the same asshat who just tried to demand Rosie prove an assertion that she never made ---- while you yourself _*did*_ make an assertion that you CAN'T prove.
> 
> I'm afraid that makes you a lying dishonest duplicitous hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A non conversation as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But of course.  You got busted so the thing to do is run away and pretend it never happened.
> It becomes an unevent.  Down the Memory Hole.
Click to expand...


Whatever. If ranting makes  you happy. Feel free.


----------



## irosie91

Issa said: ↑
Why do you guys have to always call it excuse?
We all agree the terrorists needs to be eradicated. But first you need to understand what makes them recruit and how.\


Ok  Issa------tell us what MAKES THEM RECRUIT?


----------



## basquebromance

Ariana Grande says she will return to Manchester for a benefit concert for the victims of the suicide boming.


----------



## Coyote

Pogo said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
Click to expand...



Maybe it's these apologies? 

Katie Hopkins reported to police after 'final solution' Manchester attack tweet
Head of Muslim anti-extremism charity spat on and told 'you killed children' after Manchester attack
Arsonist targets mosque in Oldham hours after terror attack



And it's exactly what ISIS is hoping for.


----------



## WEATHER53

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's these apologies?
> 
> Katie Hopkins reported to police after 'final solution' Manchester attack tweet
> Head of Muslim anti-extremism charity spat on and told 'you killed children' after Manchester attack
> Arsonist targets mosque in Oldham hours after terror attack
> 
> 
> 
> And it's exactly what ISIS is hoping for.
Click to expand...

We are mad, we are going to kill you and if you try and prevent we will get really mad and really kill you
Who gives a F**k about these shit for brains and their filthy "religion"
Unfortunately about 40% of Americans are quaking and trying real hard not to anger

How about a Punch  a Muslim in the Face Day for the USA??!!


----------



## Coyote

gtopa1 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


He's not "excusing" anyone.  He has repeatedly said he abhors terrorism and what is done in the name of his religion.  But no one wants to hear it because minds were made up as soon as he posted.  He's trying to make some points that everyone is to angry, too upset, too horrified to take in after this tragedy so they are dog piling him.  Why not give him a chance and listen to what he has to say instead of putting words in his mouth?

His points are that ISIS didn't come out of a vacuum - and it's not going to be gotten rid of without understanding what led to it and what is feeding it.

We have a long history of outside meddling, religious and ethnic factions, nationalistic aspirations and now failed states and a vacuum of power and law that created and nourishes ISIS and provides them with a ready supply of brainwashed recruits becuase it's easy to convince them that they can finally do something "meaningful" against the "enemy".   It's easier to claim they just "hate the west" and "freedom" and hate what we stand for but it's nowhere that simple.


----------



## Coyote

WEATHER53 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's these apologies?
> 
> Katie Hopkins reported to police after 'final solution' Manchester attack tweet
> Head of Muslim anti-extremism charity spat on and told 'you killed children' after Manchester attack
> Arsonist targets mosque in Oldham hours after terror attack
> 
> 
> 
> And it's exactly what ISIS is hoping for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are mad, we are going to kill you and if you try and prevent we will get really mad and really kill you
> Who gives a F**k about these shit for brains and their filthy "religion"
> Unfortunately about 40% of Americans are quaking and trying real hard not to anger
> 
> How about a Punch  a Muslim in the Face Day for the USA??!!
Click to expand...


Are you threatening me?


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> I watch the news.............see a white man who brutally rapes a women, tortures and kills her.  Then I say........We should hang his ass................
> 
> Does this mean I hate all whites...............
> 
> I see a Mexican who does the same dang thing.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Mexicans..........
> 
> I see a black man.......robs, rapes and kills.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Blacks............
> 
> I see a Radical Islamic Terrorist.....He kills and maims.............Then I say we should hang his ass........
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Muslims...
> 
> 
> As I have already stated...............I am tired of the Straw man argument that *when we condemn Terrorist Attacks that we condemn all Muslims when we say so*............To those who continue this LAME argument...you can kiss my ass.  When those Radicalized kill in our country or another.............I will again say we should wipe the floor with Radical Islam and those who choose to conduct Terrorist Attacks around the World.



I don't think you do, but read what some have posted here.  



> I will FURTHER CONDEMN nations in the Middle East* that openly support Terrorist Groups......Fund them......arm them....train them..........and give money to the families of those who lose a family member conducting an act of Terrorism*.........Iran being a perfect example as they fund terror groups around the globe.
> 
> I am ex military...........Did tours in the Persian Gulf and Somalia............We went there to save starving people....including starving Muslims........from Radical Muslims and Warlords................we went to a country to drive invading Muslims out of another Muslim Nation........In Europe.............we went after the Serbs............who were guess what...........killing Muslims............We now go there because countries funded and protected Radical Terrorist who conducted Terror attacks against our people, our country, and our Way of Life...................
> 
> When the countries over there stop SUPPORTING TERRORIST...........then someone like me will not be at your doorstep with firepower to remind you that WE ARE WATCHING YOU............Should these countries or these Terrorist groups...........DO HARM to our people and our allies we will be there to pound you into the ground like a Tent Post..........
> 
> The Middle Eastern Nations need to clean out the garbage there............*They need to stop funding, training, and arming terrorist groups.*...........Until they do...............We will be on your doorstep................Should you go to far or groups go to far.........we will be forced to pound you...............And While your at it.............Stop chanting Death to America ........because one day.......someone like me.............will in front of you...........saying I'm here.........Kill me..........
> 
> We are tired of the Islamic BS and terror attacks around the globe................and tired of those condemning us for saying something about it..................Should this continue.......and it will.............the West will be forced to fight a regional war in the Middle East.



Agree.  And until those countries can decide to come together and do something together, it's going to be hard to solve.  They'd be smart to make alliances with Israel, form a MidEast consortium and clean up.


----------



## Tilly

For those who can be bothered, have a read of this. It goes some way to explain the kind of issues and attitudes we are dealing with regarding Significant numbers of UK Muslims.

*Trevor Phillips's documentary on Muslims was shocking - but not surprising*
*Channel 4's What British Muslims Really Think will come as no surprise to the British public, says James Delingpole*
James Delingpole

‘Our findings will shock many people,’ promised Trevor Phillips at the beginning of _What British Muslims Really Think_ (Channel 4, Wednesday).

But the depressing thing is that I doubt they will, actually. I think the general British public have known for some time what Phillips’s documentary professed to find surprising: *that large numbers of Muslims don’t want to integrate, that their views aren’t remotely enlightened, and that more than a few of them sympathise with terrorism. It’s only the establishment elite that has ever pretended otherwise.*

As former head of the Equality and Human Rights Commission, Phillips was very much part of that elite. He commissioned the 1997 Runnymede report that popularised the word ‘Islamophobia’. The fact that so impeccably liberal a figure is now issuing a mea culpa like this speaks volumes about how dire the situation has grown. ‘Everyone who has pinned their hopes on the rise of reforming and liberal British Muslim voices are in for a disappointment,’ said Phillips. ‘These voices are nowhere near as numerous as they need to be to make an impact.


Here are the stats to prove it*: 52 per cent of Britain’s three million Muslims think homosexuality should be illegal*; 39 per cent think a woman should always obey her husband; *18 per cent sympathise with people who take part in violence against those who mock the Prophet; 4 per cent — that equates to about 100,000 Muslims — have ‘sympathy for people who take part in suicide bombing to fight injustice’*. *Oh, and if any of them knew someone was involved in supporting terrorism in Syria, just one in three would report it to the police. The other two million, then, would keep schtum.*

Normally the PC response to these surveys is to shoot the messenger, as the BBC and the _Guardian_ and the usual _dhimmi_ apologists did last year, when the _Sun _revealed that one in four British Muslims sympathised with the motives of the _Charlie Hebdo_ killers. They’ll find it harder this time, not just because Phillips is black and probably reads the _Guardian_, but also because the survey was so thorough. It was conducted, face to face, by people of the same religion. And when it came to the really tricky question — the one about terrorism — a blank envelope was provided for the answer, so that respondents felt freer to say what they really thought.

There wasn’t much to disagree with in this brave and honest programme, except for the odd momentary lapse, as when Phillips said, of Islamophobia, ‘I’ve no doubt that most of it emanates from sheer blind prejudice.’ I doubt even he believes that excuse any more. It was just a legacy of the kind of language all public figures were pretty much forced to use about the Religion of Peace till quite recently — Cameron showing the way with that disingenuous speech about ‘moderate and reforming voices who speak for the vast majority of Muslims’.

Of course we’d all like to believe that stuff, but the truth just doesn’t accord with the fantasy. *Take those 85 Sharia councils currently violating one of the most basic principles of English justice — equality before the law. Yes, we can cosily delude ourselves that they just deal with civil issues — marriage mainly — that can safely be regulated by religion. But can they? A Zurich professor called Elham Manea, herself a Muslim, had attended these courts and found them promoting a version of Islam as extreme as that practised in her native Yemen or by the Taliban, where women were treated as ‘minors in perpetual need of male guardianship’. How exactly does that accord with the legislation and practice of a country where men and women are supposed to have guaranteed equality?*

Our solution up until now has been a kind of national cognitive dissonance — one where we all agree to pretend that Muslims are sweet, smiley and integrated, like lovely Nadiya from _Great British Bake Off_ and that her fellow Lutonians — the 7/7 suicide bombers — have, as the weasel phrase has it, ‘nothing to do with Islam’.

It’s not easy, though, and getting harder — as we saw on this week’s _The Island with Bear Grylls_ (Channel 4, Mondays). I don’t doubt the producers were overjoyed when they managed to recruit their first Muslim castaway — Bradford body-builder Rizwan Shabir. But any hopes of a male Nadiya vanished this week when he quit, pleading an inability to cope with ‘living with women who are half-naked’.

Hmm. Seems to me that even before the men encountered the women, he was struggling to integrate — or indeed pull his weight — and that persuading himself he was being a good Muslim was the perfect way of ducking out of more hardship at no cost to his ego.

*I’ll leave the last word on this yawning cultural chasm to Noshaba Hussain, middle-aged former headmistress of Springfield Primary, one of the Trojan Horse schools in Birmingham. A nine-year-old pupil had asked why she wasn’t wearing a headscarf, declaring, ‘Only slags don’t cover their heads.’ *‘This attitude is not acceptable in state schools in Britain,’ observed Ms Hussain. Well indeed. As Ray Honeyford was so maligned for telling us just 32 years ago.

Trevor Phillips’s documentary on Muslims was shocking – but not surprising | The Spectator


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the news.............see a white man who brutally rapes a women, tortures and kills her.  Then I say........We should hang his ass................
> 
> Does this mean I hate all whites...............
> 
> I see a Mexican who does the same dang thing.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Mexicans..........
> 
> I see a black man.......robs, rapes and kills.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Blacks............
> 
> I see a Radical Islamic Terrorist.....He kills and maims.............Then I say we should hang his ass........
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Muslims...
> 
> 
> As I have already stated...............I am tired of the Straw man argument that *when we condemn Terrorist Attacks that we condemn all Muslims when we say so*............To those who continue this LAME argument...you can kiss my ass.  When those Radicalized kill in our country or another.............I will again say we should wipe the floor with Radical Islam and those who choose to conduct Terrorist Attacks around the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you do, but read what some have posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will FURTHER CONDEMN nations in the Middle East* that openly support Terrorist Groups......Fund them......arm them....train them..........and give money to the families of those who lose a family member conducting an act of Terrorism*.........Iran being a perfect example as they fund terror groups around the globe.
> 
> I am ex military...........Did tours in the Persian Gulf and Somalia............We went there to save starving people....including starving Muslims........from Radical Muslims and Warlords................we went to a country to drive invading Muslims out of another Muslim Nation........In Europe.............we went after the Serbs............who were guess what...........killing Muslims............We now go there because countries funded and protected Radical Terrorist who conducted Terror attacks against our people, our country, and our Way of Life...................
> 
> When the countries over there stop SUPPORTING TERRORIST...........then someone like me will not be at your doorstep with firepower to remind you that WE ARE WATCHING YOU............Should these countries or these Terrorist groups...........DO HARM to our people and our allies we will be there to pound you into the ground like a Tent Post..........
> 
> The Middle Eastern Nations need to clean out the garbage there............*They need to stop funding, training, and arming terrorist groups.*...........Until they do...............We will be on your doorstep................Should you go to far or groups go to far.........we will be forced to pound you...............And While your at it.............Stop chanting Death to America ........because one day.......someone like me.............will in front of you...........saying I'm here.........Kill me..........
> 
> We are tired of the Islamic BS and terror attacks around the globe................and tired of those condemning us for saying something about it..................Should this continue.......and it will.............the West will be forced to fight a regional war in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  And until those countries can decide to come together and do something together, it's going to be hard to solve.  They'd be smart to make alliances with Israel, form a MidEast consortium and clean up.
Click to expand...

The Western Societies are getting very angry.  They are getting tired of the terror attacks.  And there will be hell to pay if it doesn't end..........


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> For those who can be bothered, have a read of this. It goes some way to explain the kind of issues and attitudes we are dealing with regarding Significant numbers of UK Muslims.
> 
> *Trevor Phillips's documentary on Muslims was shocking - but not surprising*
> *Channel 4's What British Muslims Really Think will come as no surprise to the British public, says James Delingpole*
> James Delingpole
> 
> ‘Our findings will shock many people,’ promised Trevor Phillips at the beginning of _What British Muslims Really Think_ (Channel 4, Wednesday).
> 
> But the depressing thing is that I doubt they will, actually. I think the general British public have known for some time what Phillips’s documentary professed to find surprising: *that large numbers of Muslims don’t want to integrate, that their views aren’t remotely enlightened, and that more than a few of them sympathise with terrorism. It’s only the establishment elite that has ever pretended otherwise.*
> 
> As former head of the Equality and Human Rights Commission, Phillips was very much part of that elite. He commissioned the 1997 Runnymede report that popularised the word ‘Islamophobia’. The fact that so impeccably liberal a figure is now issuing a mea culpa like this speaks volumes about how dire the situation has grown. ‘Everyone who has pinned their hopes on the rise of reforming and liberal British Muslim voices are in for a disappointment,’ said Phillips. ‘These voices are nowhere near as numerous as they need to be to make an impact.
> 
> 
> Here are the stats to prove it: 52 per cent of Britain’s three million Muslims think homosexuality should be illegal; 39 per cent think a woman should always obey her husband; 18 per cent sympathise with people who take part in violence against those who mock the Prophet; 4 per cent — that equates to about 100,000 Muslims — have ‘sympathy for people who take part in suicide bombing to fight injustice’. Oh, and if any of them knew someone was involved in supporting terrorism in Syria, just one in three would report it to the police. The other two million, then, would keep schtum.
> 
> Normally the PC response to these surveys is to shoot the messenger, as the BBC and the _Guardian_ and the usual _dhimmi_ apologists did last year, when the _Sun _revealed that one in four British Muslims sympathised with the motives of the _Charlie Hebdo_ killers. They’ll find it harder this time, not just because Phillips is black and probably reads the _Guardian_, but also because the survey was so thorough. It was conducted, face to face, by people of the same religion. And when it came to the really tricky question — the one about terrorism — a blank envelope was provided for the answer, so that respondents felt freer to say what they really thought.
> 
> There wasn’t much to disagree with in this brave and honest programme, except for the odd momentary lapse, as when Phillips said, of Islamophobia, ‘I’ve no doubt that most of it emanates from sheer blind prejudice.’ I doubt even he believes that excuse any more. It was just a legacy of the kind of language all public figures were pretty much forced to use about the Religion of Peace till quite recently — Cameron showing the way with that disingenuous speech about ‘moderate and reforming voices who speak for the vast majority of Muslims’.
> 
> Of course we’d all like to believe that stuff, but the truth just doesn’t accord with the fantasy. Take those 85 Sharia councils currently violating one of the most basic principles of English justice — equality before the law. Yes, we can cosily delude ourselves that they just deal with civil issues — marriage mainly — that can safely be regulated by religion. But can they? A Zurich professor called Elham Manea, herself a Muslim, had attended these courts and found them promoting a version of Islam as extreme as that practised in her native Yemen or by the Taliban, where women were treated as ‘minors in perpetual need of male guardianship’. How exactly does that accord with the legislation and practice of a country where men and women are supposed to have guaranteed equality?
> 
> Our solution up until now has been a kind of national cognitive dissonance — one where we all agree to pretend that Muslims are sweet, smiley and integrated, like lovely Nadiya from _Great British Bake Off_ and that her fellow Lutonians — the 7/7 suicide bombers — have, as the weasel phrase has it, ‘nothing to do with Islam’.
> 
> It’s not easy, though, and getting harder — as we saw on this week’s _The Island with Bear Grylls_ (Channel 4, Mondays). I don’t doubt the producers were overjoyed when they managed to recruit their first Muslim castaway — Bradford body-builder Rizwan Shabir. But any hopes of a male Nadiya vanished this week when he quit, pleading an inability to cope with ‘living with women who are half-naked’.
> 
> Hmm. Seems to me that even before the men encountered the women, he was struggling to integrate — or indeed pull his weight — and that persuading himself he was being a good Muslim was the perfect way of ducking out of more hardship at no cost to his ego.
> 
> I’ll leave the last word on this yawning cultural chasm to Noshaba Hussain, middle-aged former headmistress of Springfield Primary, one of the Trojan Horse schools in Birmingham. A nine-year-old pupil had asked why she wasn’t wearing a headscarf, declaring, ‘Only slags don’t cover their heads.’ ‘This attitude is not acceptable in state schools in Britain,’ observed Ms Hussain. Well indeed. As Ray Honeyford was so maligned for telling us just 32 years ago.
> 
> Trevor Phillips’s documentary on Muslims was shocking – but not surprising | The Spectator



Did you by any chance watch Andrew Neil interviewing Jeremy  Corbyn? Who'd suggested these attacks were a result of British military involvement in Syria. Neil confronted Corbyn with actual quotes from Isis; that they would attack us even if we were out of the Middle East. The main goal being for us all to be Moslem.


----------



## TemplarKormac

eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is exactly what ISIS wants.  Armegeddon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think what you will then. But the words "exterminate", "eradicate", and "destroy" suggest genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
Click to expand...


Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:

"Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do. 

But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who can be bothered, have a read of this. It goes some way to explain the kind of issues and attitudes we are dealing with regarding Significant numbers of UK Muslims.
> 
> *Trevor Phillips's documentary on Muslims was shocking - but not surprising*
> *Channel 4's What British Muslims Really Think will come as no surprise to the British public, says James Delingpole*
> James Delingpole
> 
> ‘Our findings will shock many people,’ promised Trevor Phillips at the beginning of _What British Muslims Really Think_ (Channel 4, Wednesday).
> 
> But the depressing thing is that I doubt they will, actually. I think the general British public have known for some time what Phillips’s documentary professed to find surprising: *that large numbers of Muslims don’t want to integrate, that their views aren’t remotely enlightened, and that more than a few of them sympathise with terrorism. It’s only the establishment elite that has ever pretended otherwise.*
> 
> As former head of the Equality and Human Rights Commission, Phillips was very much part of that elite. He commissioned the 1997 Runnymede report that popularised the word ‘Islamophobia’. The fact that so impeccably liberal a figure is now issuing a mea culpa like this speaks volumes about how dire the situation has grown. ‘Everyone who has pinned their hopes on the rise of reforming and liberal British Muslim voices are in for a disappointment,’ said Phillips. ‘These voices are nowhere near as numerous as they need to be to make an impact.
> 
> 
> Here are the stats to prove it: 52 per cent of Britain’s three million Muslims think homosexuality should be illegal; 39 per cent think a woman should always obey her husband; 18 per cent sympathise with people who take part in violence against those who mock the Prophet; 4 per cent — that equates to about 100,000 Muslims — have ‘sympathy for people who take part in suicide bombing to fight injustice’. Oh, and if any of them knew someone was involved in supporting terrorism in Syria, just one in three would report it to the police. The other two million, then, would keep schtum.
> 
> Normally the PC response to these surveys is to shoot the messenger, as the BBC and the _Guardian_ and the usual _dhimmi_ apologists did last year, when the _Sun _revealed that one in four British Muslims sympathised with the motives of the _Charlie Hebdo_ killers. They’ll find it harder this time, not just because Phillips is black and probably reads the _Guardian_, but also because the survey was so thorough. It was conducted, face to face, by people of the same religion. And when it came to the really tricky question — the one about terrorism — a blank envelope was provided for the answer, so that respondents felt freer to say what they really thought.
> 
> There wasn’t much to disagree with in this brave and honest programme, except for the odd momentary lapse, as when Phillips said, of Islamophobia, ‘I’ve no doubt that most of it emanates from sheer blind prejudice.’ I doubt even he believes that excuse any more. It was just a legacy of the kind of language all public figures were pretty much forced to use about the Religion of Peace till quite recently — Cameron showing the way with that disingenuous speech about ‘moderate and reforming voices who speak for the vast majority of Muslims’.
> 
> Of course we’d all like to believe that stuff, but the truth just doesn’t accord with the fantasy. Take those 85 Sharia councils currently violating one of the most basic principles of English justice — equality before the law. Yes, we can cosily delude ourselves that they just deal with civil issues — marriage mainly — that can safely be regulated by religion. But can they? A Zurich professor called Elham Manea, herself a Muslim, had attended these courts and found them promoting a version of Islam as extreme as that practised in her native Yemen or by the Taliban, where women were treated as ‘minors in perpetual need of male guardianship’. How exactly does that accord with the legislation and practice of a country where men and women are supposed to have guaranteed equality?
> 
> Our solution up until now has been a kind of national cognitive dissonance — one where we all agree to pretend that Muslims are sweet, smiley and integrated, like lovely Nadiya from _Great British Bake Off_ and that her fellow Lutonians — the 7/7 suicide bombers — have, as the weasel phrase has it, ‘nothing to do with Islam’.
> 
> It’s not easy, though, and getting harder — as we saw on this week’s _The Island with Bear Grylls_ (Channel 4, Mondays). I don’t doubt the producers were overjoyed when they managed to recruit their first Muslim castaway — Bradford body-builder Rizwan Shabir. But any hopes of a male Nadiya vanished this week when he quit, pleading an inability to cope with ‘living with women who are half-naked’.
> 
> Hmm. Seems to me that even before the men encountered the women, he was struggling to integrate — or indeed pull his weight — and that persuading himself he was being a good Muslim was the perfect way of ducking out of more hardship at no cost to his ego.
> 
> I’ll leave the last word on this yawning cultural chasm to Noshaba Hussain, middle-aged former headmistress of Springfield Primary, one of the Trojan Horse schools in Birmingham. A nine-year-old pupil had asked why she wasn’t wearing a headscarf, declaring, ‘Only slags don’t cover their heads.’ ‘This attitude is not acceptable in state schools in Britain,’ observed Ms Hussain. Well indeed. As Ray Honeyford was so maligned for telling us just 32 years ago.
> 
> Trevor Phillips’s documentary on Muslims was shocking – but not surprising | The Spectator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you by any chance watch Andrew Neil interviewing Jeremy  Corbyn? Who'd suggested these attacks were a result of British military involvement in Syria. Neil confronted Corbyn with actual quotes from Isis; that they would attack us even if we were out of the Middle East. The main goal being for us all to be Moslem.
Click to expand...

Hi Mindful, yep, we watched it. He is a traitor to the UK, imho. He didn't say anything that surprised me, just your typical snivelling appeasing coward. Sigh.


----------



## Marion Morrison

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing, it's clear that Trump is not a devotee of reading, whether it's newspapers, books or memos. Instead, he is most moved by what he sees and hears in a most fundamental sense. When Trump began receiving intelligence briefings in January, his aides asked the briefers to reduce the number of words in their daily briefing book and instead use more pictures and other graphics. Trump, the aides explained, is a "visual and auditory learner," according to the Washington Post. After Trump took office in January, his staff assessed President Barack Obama's contingency plans for Syria and trimmed them into small pieces, illustrated by photos, the Post said, so Trump could get a better grasp on what was going on in his own way and so he could best improve the situation.
> 
> Critics are hardly reassured by these tendencies, which strike them as puerile and superficial. But this visual focus should not be surprising given that Trump achieved fame as the host of a reality-television show where appearances and impressions were everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he constantly changes his mind....he has the attention span of a goldfish
> 
> Donald Trump's Governing Styles Has Critics Up in Arms
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is a retard, what does that make the Bi-Racial, Homosexual, Muslim lover of a ex-president who lead from behind and most of his cabinet choices were crooks or Commies?  Hate to say it, (not really) but you cant get more stupid than a liberal.  Even a box of rocks has more intelligence.
> 
> Daschle Ends Bid for Post; Obama Concedes Mistake
> Obama's Communist Czars - Van Jones, Valerie Jarrett, Cass Sunstein, Mark Lloyd - CommieBlaster
> The real reason Valerie Jarrett is the most hated person in Washington
> Poison Pero is RIGHT!: Cass Sunstein (Obama Regulatory/'Manipulatory' Czar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
Click to expand...




Etherion said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
Click to expand...



Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.


----------



## Mindful

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the news.............see a white man who brutally rapes a women, tortures and kills her.  Then I say........We should hang his ass................
> 
> Does this mean I hate all whites...............
> 
> I see a Mexican who does the same dang thing.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Mexicans..........
> 
> I see a black man.......robs, rapes and kills.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Blacks............
> 
> I see a Radical Islamic Terrorist.....He kills and maims.............Then I say we should hang his ass........
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Muslims...
> 
> 
> As I have already stated...............I am tired of the Straw man argument that *when we condemn Terrorist Attacks that we condemn all Muslims when we say so*............To those who continue this LAME argument...you can kiss my ass.  When those Radicalized kill in our country or another.............I will again say we should wipe the floor with Radical Islam and those who choose to conduct Terrorist Attacks around the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you do, but read what some have posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will FURTHER CONDEMN nations in the Middle East* that openly support Terrorist Groups......Fund them......arm them....train them..........and give money to the families of those who lose a family member conducting an act of Terrorism*.........Iran being a perfect example as they fund terror groups around the globe.
> 
> I am ex military...........Did tours in the Persian Gulf and Somalia............We went there to save starving people....including starving Muslims........from Radical Muslims and Warlords................we went to a country to drive invading Muslims out of another Muslim Nation........In Europe.............we went after the Serbs............who were guess what...........killing Muslims............We now go there because countries funded and protected Radical Terrorist who conducted Terror attacks against our people, our country, and our Way of Life...................
> 
> When the countries over there stop SUPPORTING TERRORIST...........then someone like me will not be at your doorstep with firepower to remind you that WE ARE WATCHING YOU............Should these countries or these Terrorist groups...........DO HARM to our people and our allies we will be there to pound you into the ground like a Tent Post..........
> 
> The Middle Eastern Nations need to clean out the garbage there............*They need to stop funding, training, and arming terrorist groups.*...........Until they do...............We will be on your doorstep................Should you go to far or groups go to far.........we will be forced to pound you...............And While your at it.............Stop chanting Death to America ........because one day.......someone like me.............will in front of you...........saying I'm here.........Kill me..........
> 
> We are tired of the Islamic BS and terror attacks around the globe................and tired of those condemning us for saying something about it..................Should this continue.......and it will.............the West will be forced to fight a regional war in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  And until those countries can decide to come together and do something together, it's going to be hard to solve.  They'd be smart to make alliances with Israel, form a MidEast consortium and clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Western Societies are getting very angry.  They are getting tired of the terror attacks.  And there will be hell to pay if it doesn't end..........
Click to expand...


Too much virtue signalling, teddy bears, flowers and candlelight vigils. The British spirit, carry on as normal. Driven by the politicians.

UKIP. Voices in the wilderness.


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who can be bothered, have a read of this. It goes some way to explain the kind of issues and attitudes we are dealing with regarding Significant numbers of UK Muslims.
> 
> *Trevor Phillips's documentary on Muslims was shocking - but not surprising*
> *Channel 4's What British Muslims Really Think will come as no surprise to the British public, says James Delingpole*
> James Delingpole
> 
> ‘Our findings will shock many people,’ promised Trevor Phillips at the beginning of _What British Muslims Really Think_ (Channel 4, Wednesday).
> 
> But the depressing thing is that I doubt they will, actually. I think the general British public have known for some time what Phillips’s documentary professed to find surprising: *that large numbers of Muslims don’t want to integrate, that their views aren’t remotely enlightened, and that more than a few of them sympathise with terrorism. It’s only the establishment elite that has ever pretended otherwise.*
> 
> As former head of the Equality and Human Rights Commission, Phillips was very much part of that elite. He commissioned the 1997 Runnymede report that popularised the word ‘Islamophobia’. The fact that so impeccably liberal a figure is now issuing a mea culpa like this speaks volumes about how dire the situation has grown. ‘Everyone who has pinned their hopes on the rise of reforming and liberal British Muslim voices are in for a disappointment,’ said Phillips. ‘These voices are nowhere near as numerous as they need to be to make an impact.
> 
> 
> Here are the stats to prove it: 52 per cent of Britain’s three million Muslims think homosexuality should be illegal; 39 per cent think a woman should always obey her husband; 18 per cent sympathise with people who take part in violence against those who mock the Prophet; 4 per cent — that equates to about 100,000 Muslims — have ‘sympathy for people who take part in suicide bombing to fight injustice’. Oh, and if any of them knew someone was involved in supporting terrorism in Syria, just one in three would report it to the police. The other two million, then, would keep schtum.
> 
> Normally the PC response to these surveys is to shoot the messenger, as the BBC and the _Guardian_ and the usual _dhimmi_ apologists did last year, when the _Sun _revealed that one in four British Muslims sympathised with the motives of the _Charlie Hebdo_ killers. They’ll find it harder this time, not just because Phillips is black and probably reads the _Guardian_, but also because the survey was so thorough. It was conducted, face to face, by people of the same religion. And when it came to the really tricky question — the one about terrorism — a blank envelope was provided for the answer, so that respondents felt freer to say what they really thought.
> 
> There wasn’t much to disagree with in this brave and honest programme, except for the odd momentary lapse, as when Phillips said, of Islamophobia, ‘I’ve no doubt that most of it emanates from sheer blind prejudice.’ I doubt even he believes that excuse any more. It was just a legacy of the kind of language all public figures were pretty much forced to use about the Religion of Peace till quite recently — Cameron showing the way with that disingenuous speech about ‘moderate and reforming voices who speak for the vast majority of Muslims’.
> 
> Of course we’d all like to believe that stuff, but the truth just doesn’t accord with the fantasy. Take those 85 Sharia councils currently violating one of the most basic principles of English justice — equality before the law. Yes, we can cosily delude ourselves that they just deal with civil issues — marriage mainly — that can safely be regulated by religion. But can they? A Zurich professor called Elham Manea, herself a Muslim, had attended these courts and found them promoting a version of Islam as extreme as that practised in her native Yemen or by the Taliban, where women were treated as ‘minors in perpetual need of male guardianship’. How exactly does that accord with the legislation and practice of a country where men and women are supposed to have guaranteed equality?
> 
> Our solution up until now has been a kind of national cognitive dissonance — one where we all agree to pretend that Muslims are sweet, smiley and integrated, like lovely Nadiya from _Great British Bake Off_ and that her fellow Lutonians — the 7/7 suicide bombers — have, as the weasel phrase has it, ‘nothing to do with Islam’.
> 
> It’s not easy, though, and getting harder — as we saw on this week’s _The Island with Bear Grylls_ (Channel 4, Mondays). I don’t doubt the producers were overjoyed when they managed to recruit their first Muslim castaway — Bradford body-builder Rizwan Shabir. But any hopes of a male Nadiya vanished this week when he quit, pleading an inability to cope with ‘living with women who are half-naked’.
> 
> Hmm. Seems to me that even before the men encountered the women, he was struggling to integrate — or indeed pull his weight — and that persuading himself he was being a good Muslim was the perfect way of ducking out of more hardship at no cost to his ego.
> 
> I’ll leave the last word on this yawning cultural chasm to Noshaba Hussain, middle-aged former headmistress of Springfield Primary, one of the Trojan Horse schools in Birmingham. A nine-year-old pupil had asked why she wasn’t wearing a headscarf, declaring, ‘Only slags don’t cover their heads.’ ‘This attitude is not acceptable in state schools in Britain,’ observed Ms Hussain. Well indeed. As Ray Honeyford was so maligned for telling us just 32 years ago.
> 
> Trevor Phillips’s documentary on Muslims was shocking – but not surprising | The Spectator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you by any chance watch Andrew Neil interviewing Jeremy  Corbyn? Who'd suggested these attacks were a result of British military involvement in Syria. Neil confronted Corbyn with actual quotes from Isis; that they would attack us even if we were out of the Middle East. The main goal being for us all to be Moslem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Mindful, yep, we watched it. He is a traitor to the UK, imho. He didn't say anything that surprised me, just your typical snivelling appeasing coward. Sigh.
Click to expand...


He didn't say anything. Couldn't answer a direct question(well neither can May) when asked about his support of the IRA.


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not "excusing" anyone.  He has repeatedly said he abhors terrorism and what is done in the name of his religion.  But no one wants to hear it because minds were made up as soon as he posted.  He's trying to make some points that everyone is to angry, too upset, too horrified to take in after this tragedy so they are dog piling him.  Why not give him a chance and listen to what he has to say instead of putting words in his mouth?
> 
> His points are that ISIS didn't come out of a vacuum - and it's not going to be gotten rid of without understanding what led to it and what is feeding it.
> 
> We have a long history of outside meddling, religious and ethnic factions, nationalistic aspirations and now failed states and a vacuum of power and law that created and nourishes ISIS and provides them with a ready supply of brainwashed recruits becuase it's easy to convince them that they can finally do something "meaningful" against the "enemy".   It's easier to claim they just "hate the west" and "freedom" and hate what we stand for but it's nowhere that simple.
Click to expand...



ISIS?  LOL?  just muslim with another label on it.  muslim bro, al-quieda on and on and on and on for 50 years. I don't care what you call it........it must be eliminated.

Your links were crap.  Video never played.  muzzie burned a door and took a pic?  Liar says he was spit on?  how about a box of nails to the back of the head?  This enemy must go down hard.  Of course I said this back at Fort Hood.  I despise all of these bastards and the phony religion.  "islam" what a freaking' joke.  kill them.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing, it's clear that Trump is not a devotee of reading, whether it's newspapers, books or memos. Instead, he is most moved by what he sees and hears in a most fundamental sense. When Trump began receiving intelligence briefings in January, his aides asked the briefers to reduce the number of words in their daily briefing book and instead use more pictures and other graphics. Trump, the aides explained, is a "visual and auditory learner," according to the Washington Post. After Trump took office in January, his staff assessed President Barack Obama's contingency plans for Syria and trimmed them into small pieces, illustrated by photos, the Post said, so Trump could get a better grasp on what was going on in his own way and so he could best improve the situation.
> 
> Critics are hardly reassured by these tendencies, which strike them as puerile and superficial. But this visual focus should not be surprising given that Trump achieved fame as the host of a reality-television show where appearances and impressions were everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he constantly changes his mind....he has the attention span of a goldfish
> 
> Donald Trump's Governing Styles Has Critics Up in Arms
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is a retard, what does that make the Bi-Racial, Homosexual, Muslim lover of a ex-president who lead from behind and most of his cabinet choices were crooks or Commies?  Hate to say it, (not really) but you cant get more stupid than a liberal.  Even a box of rocks has more intelligence.
> 
> Daschle Ends Bid for Post; Obama Concedes Mistake
> Obama's Communist Czars - Van Jones, Valerie Jarrett, Cass Sunstein, Mark Lloyd - CommieBlaster
> The real reason Valerie Jarrett is the most hated person in Washington
> Poison Pero is RIGHT!: Cass Sunstein (Obama Regulatory/'Manipulatory' Czar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
Click to expand...


That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?

"If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.

*But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."

-Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)

Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.


----------



## Brynmr

basquebromance said:


> Hashtags and sympathies are nice and make us feel 'connected and together.' Much rather use brute force and come together to defeat ideology
> 
> The raw ANGER at the ideology that killed 22 innocents should be much greater than the longing for "all to get along."



I would only amend this to *determination* not anger. Transform anger to determination. That way we think more clearly.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers."
Click to expand...


It's not beside the point because Islam's raison d'être is to force Islam on the world.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not beside the point because Islam's raison d'être is to force Islam on the world.
Click to expand...


Lol.

These knee-jerk responses are getting on my nerves.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not beside the point because Islam's raison d'être is to force Islam on the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> These knee-jerk responses are getting on my nerves.
Click to expand...


Tough shit.


----------



## Coyote

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not "excusing" anyone.  He has repeatedly said he abhors terrorism and what is done in the name of his religion.  But no one wants to hear it because minds were made up as soon as he posted.  He's trying to make some points that everyone is to angry, too upset, too horrified to take in after this tragedy so they are dog piling him.  Why not give him a chance and listen to what he has to say instead of putting words in his mouth?
> 
> His points are that ISIS didn't come out of a vacuum - and it's not going to be gotten rid of without understanding what led to it and what is feeding it.
> 
> We have a long history of outside meddling, religious and ethnic factions, nationalistic aspirations and now failed states and a vacuum of power and law that created and nourishes ISIS and provides them with a ready supply of brainwashed recruits becuase it's easy to convince them that they can finally do something "meaningful" against the "enemy".   It's easier to claim they just "hate the west" and "freedom" and hate what we stand for but it's nowhere that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ISIS?  LOL?  just muslim with another label on it.  muslim bro, al-quieda on and on and on and on for 50 years. I don't care what you call it........it must be eliminated.
> 
> Your links were crap.  Video never played.  muzzie burned a door and took a pic?  Liar says he was spit on?  how about a box of nails to the back of the head?  This enemy must go down hard.  Of course I said this back at Fort Hood.  I despise all of these bastards and the phony religion.  "islam" what a freaking' joke.  kill them.
Click to expand...


Ok.  Clearly you make no distinction between extremists and ordinary people.  Another person calling for genocide.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The corpses had hardly gone cold in Manchester, and the apologies to the Moslem community were coming in thick and fast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Apologies to the Muslim community"?
> 
> Link(s)?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's these apologies?
> 
> Katie Hopkins reported to police after 'final solution' Manchester attack tweet
> Head of Muslim anti-extremism charity spat on and told 'you killed children' after Manchester attack
> Arsonist targets mosque in Oldham hours after terror attack
> 
> 
> 
> And it's exactly what ISIS is hoping for.
Click to expand...


Isis is trying very HARD to provoke for the glory of allah------today Isis boys opened machine
gun fire on bus loads of Coptic Christians in Egypt -----_ALLAHAKBAAAARRRR            28 
ENEMEEEEEES OF ISLAAAAAM   dead ---       (did you say that someone  "spit" ?------you got
the spit video?)


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not beside the point because Islam's raison d'être is to force Islam on the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> These knee-jerk responses are getting on my nerves.
Click to expand...


Denial is the Liberal's favorite knee-jerk response to truth.


----------



## Brynmr

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the news.............see a white man who brutally rapes a women, tortures and kills her.  Then I say........We should hang his ass................
> 
> Does this mean I hate all whites...............
> 
> I see a Mexican who does the same dang thing.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Mexicans..........
> 
> I see a black man.......robs, rapes and kills.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Blacks............
> 
> I see a Radical Islamic Terrorist.....He kills and maims.............Then I say we should hang his ass........
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Muslims...
> 
> 
> As I have already stated...............I am tired of the Straw man argument that *when we condemn Terrorist Attacks that we condemn all Muslims when we say so*............To those who continue this LAME argument...you can kiss my ass.  When those Radicalized kill in our country or another.............I will again say we should wipe the floor with Radical Islam and those who choose to conduct Terrorist Attacks around the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you do, but read what some have posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will FURTHER CONDEMN nations in the Middle East* that openly support Terrorist Groups......Fund them......arm them....train them..........and give money to the families of those who lose a family member conducting an act of Terrorism*.........Iran being a perfect example as they fund terror groups around the globe.
> 
> I am ex military...........Did tours in the Persian Gulf and Somalia............We went there to save starving people....including starving Muslims........from Radical Muslims and Warlords................we went to a country to drive invading Muslims out of another Muslim Nation........In Europe.............we went after the Serbs............who were guess what...........killing Muslims............We now go there because countries funded and protected Radical Terrorist who conducted Terror attacks against our people, our country, and our Way of Life...................
> 
> When the countries over there stop SUPPORTING TERRORIST...........then someone like me will not be at your doorstep with firepower to remind you that WE ARE WATCHING YOU............Should these countries or these Terrorist groups...........DO HARM to our people and our allies we will be there to pound you into the ground like a Tent Post..........
> 
> The Middle Eastern Nations need to clean out the garbage there............*They need to stop funding, training, and arming terrorist groups.*...........Until they do...............We will be on your doorstep................Should you go to far or groups go to far.........we will be forced to pound you...............And While your at it.............Stop chanting Death to America ........because one day.......someone like me.............will in front of you...........saying I'm here.........Kill me..........
> 
> We are tired of the Islamic BS and terror attacks around the globe................and tired of those condemning us for saying something about it..................Should this continue.......and it will.............the West will be forced to fight a regional war in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  And until those countries can decide to come together and do something together, it's going to be hard to solve.  They'd be smart to make alliances with Israel, form a MidEast consortium and clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Western Societies are getting very angry.  They are getting tired of the terror attacks.  And there will be hell to pay if it doesn't end..........
Click to expand...


I've been waiting for this Hell to be paid since 2002. I wish we could hurry it up.


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> Ok. Clearly you make no distinction between extremists and ordinary people. Another person calling for genocide.




It does not have to be "Genocide".  They can take islam back to islamist countries.  don't come out.  simple.  You want to practice......do it away from Civilized countries.


----------



## Coyote

Marion Morrison said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing, it's clear that Trump is not a devotee of reading, whether it's newspapers, books or memos. Instead, he is most moved by what he sees and hears in a most fundamental sense. When Trump began receiving intelligence briefings in January, his aides asked the briefers to reduce the number of words in their daily briefing book and instead use more pictures and other graphics. Trump, the aides explained, is a "visual and auditory learner," according to the Washington Post. After Trump took office in January, his staff assessed President Barack Obama's contingency plans for Syria and trimmed them into small pieces, illustrated by photos, the Post said, so Trump could get a better grasp on what was going on in his own way and so he could best improve the situation.
> 
> Critics are hardly reassured by these tendencies, which strike them as puerile and superficial. But this visual focus should not be surprising given that Trump achieved fame as the host of a reality-television show where appearances and impressions were everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he constantly changes his mind....he has the attention span of a goldfish
> 
> Donald Trump's Governing Styles Has Critics Up in Arms
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is a retard, what does that make the Bi-Racial, Homosexual, Muslim lover of a ex-president who lead from behind and most of his cabinet choices were crooks or Commies?  Hate to say it, (not really) but you cant get more stupid than a liberal.  Even a box of rocks has more intelligence.
> 
> Daschle Ends Bid for Post; Obama Concedes Mistake
> Obama's Communist Czars - Van Jones, Valerie Jarrett, Cass Sunstein, Mark Lloyd - CommieBlaster
> The real reason Valerie Jarrett is the most hated person in Washington
> Poison Pero is RIGHT!: Cass Sunstein (Obama Regulatory/'Manipulatory' Czar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
Click to expand...


Gun cultures do.

Guns and Religions are tools - it's how the users use them that matters.  I'll point out Christianity as an example - there's plenty of crap there that a believer could use to justify bad behavior, but they don't.  On the other hand, there are plenty of whackos and cult figures who use those bits to justify horrific things - LRA and Bokho Haram for example.  There are plenty of muslims who are horrified at what is being done by some of these people in the name of their religion.


----------



## Coyote

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Clearly you make no distinction between extremists and ordinary people. Another person calling for genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does not have to be "Genocide".  They can take islam back to islamist countries.  don't come out.  simple.  You want to practice......do it away from Civilized countries.
Click to expand...


Ethnic cleansing, that is so much better.

On the other hand, if American citizens don't want to leave their homes, you might end up having to kill them.  You really can't avoid some form of genocide.


----------



## Old Yeller

^^^^edit: add on.  I am beyond caring what they want.  Make a law,  islam outside the home not allowed.  Possess a koran is 10 years in prison or you can surrender to export to any muslim country. No islam anymore.  not allowed. No more tax exempt status.  No Mas mousqe in USA.


Where are all the MSM NEWS "reporters"?  Why are they not shoving a mic in muslim faces over in the Britian mosques?  Getting comments on the mass bombing for no reason other than to kill or ??? convert?  LOL.  too busy chasing BO/Beast russian story to cover for Beast defeat.

Instead they run to shove mic in DJT face or the MT face.  May I body slam Catlyn Couric please?


----------



## eagle1462010

Etherion said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The situation is this, why do Muslims who adhere to Islam want to even live in Western nations?
> 
> Everything about Islam is incompatible with living in ANY Western nation.
> 
> If you want to live in another nation, then when in Rome do as the Romans. The Muslims in Western nations want to adhere to a backward philosophy that was invented in the 7th Century and has not adapted or modernised since because the teachings of Mohammed cannot be adapted, deleted or even modernised in any way shape or form.
> 
> So you have a group of people who hate Western values, but who want to live in Western nations who have the mentally of the 7th Century where they DEMAND that women dress a certain way, where they DEMAND you cannot drink alcohol or eat certain foods, where women who are not dressed as they DEMAND are perfectly entitled to be raped or defiled in any way by the Muslim men because the Muslim men think that basically ALL Western women are just sluts and are therefore objects to rape (the Muslim men treat their own women lower than dogs) plus all the other stuff they scream about that they want changing.
> 
> If I go to a Muslim nation I would be told, they would DEMAND I cover myself up and speak when I'm spoken to or else.
> 
> They come to Western nations, yet don't want to dump Islam and adapt and live as we do in the West, they should be FORCED to live by our customs and our traditions or be told to GTFO and go back to an Islamic nation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd rather Islamists exterminate you first?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd much rather not paint with such a broad brush, thanks.
> 
> Nobody can seem to delineate between Islam, and radical Islam. Instead simply pigeonholing the two in the same category. But I am getting tired of trying to explain the difference. It's clear people would much rather be driven by their hatred rather than the facts.  No offense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
Click to expand...

Making a mountain out of a mole hill.  See Syria.....and the entire middle east in flames and see the bigger picture.....

Your double standard doesn't show the spread of radical Islam across the whole region over there and now in Europe.


----------



## eagle1462010

Brynmr said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the news.............see a white man who brutally rapes a women, tortures and kills her.  Then I say........We should hang his ass................
> 
> Does this mean I hate all whites...............
> 
> I see a Mexican who does the same dang thing.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Mexicans..........
> 
> I see a black man.......robs, rapes and kills.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Blacks............
> 
> I see a Radical Islamic Terrorist.....He kills and maims.............Then I say we should hang his ass........
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Muslims...
> 
> 
> As I have already stated...............I am tired of the Straw man argument that *when we condemn Terrorist Attacks that we condemn all Muslims when we say so*............To those who continue this LAME argument...you can kiss my ass.  When those Radicalized kill in our country or another.............I will again say we should wipe the floor with Radical Islam and those who choose to conduct Terrorist Attacks around the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you do, but read what some have posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will FURTHER CONDEMN nations in the Middle East* that openly support Terrorist Groups......Fund them......arm them....train them..........and give money to the families of those who lose a family member conducting an act of Terrorism*.........Iran being a perfect example as they fund terror groups around the globe.
> 
> I am ex military...........Did tours in the Persian Gulf and Somalia............We went there to save starving people....including starving Muslims........from Radical Muslims and Warlords................we went to a country to drive invading Muslims out of another Muslim Nation........In Europe.............we went after the Serbs............who were guess what...........killing Muslims............We now go there because countries funded and protected Radical Terrorist who conducted Terror attacks against our people, our country, and our Way of Life...................
> 
> When the countries over there stop SUPPORTING TERRORIST...........then someone like me will not be at your doorstep with firepower to remind you that WE ARE WATCHING YOU............Should these countries or these Terrorist groups...........DO HARM to our people and our allies we will be there to pound you into the ground like a Tent Post..........
> 
> The Middle Eastern Nations need to clean out the garbage there............*They need to stop funding, training, and arming terrorist groups.*...........Until they do...............We will be on your doorstep................Should you go to far or groups go to far.........we will be forced to pound you...............And While your at it.............Stop chanting Death to America ........because one day.......someone like me.............will in front of you...........saying I'm here.........Kill me..........
> 
> We are tired of the Islamic BS and terror attacks around the globe................and tired of those condemning us for saying something about it..................Should this continue.......and it will.............the West will be forced to fight a regional war in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  And until those countries can decide to come together and do something together, it's going to be hard to solve.  They'd be smart to make alliances with Israel, form a MidEast consortium and clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Western Societies are getting very angry.  They are getting tired of the terror attacks.  And there will be hell to pay if it doesn't end..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this Hell to be paid since 2002. I wish we could hurry it up.
Click to expand...

Politicians lose wars...........as do the Appeasement policies and trying to be liked by everyone which has a snowflake chance in hell of working.


----------



## Brynmr

Etherion said:


> If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers."



This kind of ignorance, exhibited above by Etherion, is the major obstacle to defeating terrorism, in my opinion. The narrative saturating social media and the main stream media is one that promotes the idea that Islam is a good religion or a non violent religion. This is completely false. Anyone who has read the Islamic doctrine knows full well the intent of Muhammad and what fighting in Allah's Cause means. Until we accept the fact that Islam is a terrible and violent ideology, we will not be able to identify the enemy - let alone defeat it.


----------



## Brynmr

eagle1462010 said:


> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the news.............see a white man who brutally rapes a women, tortures and kills her.  Then I say........We should hang his ass................
> 
> Does this mean I hate all whites...............
> 
> I see a Mexican who does the same dang thing.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Mexicans..........
> 
> I see a black man.......robs, rapes and kills.........Then I say We should hang his ass.............
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Blacks............
> 
> I see a Radical Islamic Terrorist.....He kills and maims.............Then I say we should hang his ass........
> 
> Does this mean I hate all Muslims...
> 
> 
> As I have already stated...............I am tired of the Straw man argument that *when we condemn Terrorist Attacks that we condemn all Muslims when we say so*............To those who continue this LAME argument...you can kiss my ass.  When those Radicalized kill in our country or another.............I will again say we should wipe the floor with Radical Islam and those who choose to conduct Terrorist Attacks around the World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you do, but read what some have posted here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will FURTHER CONDEMN nations in the Middle East* that openly support Terrorist Groups......Fund them......arm them....train them..........and give money to the families of those who lose a family member conducting an act of Terrorism*.........Iran being a perfect example as they fund terror groups around the globe.
> 
> I am ex military...........Did tours in the Persian Gulf and Somalia............We went there to save starving people....including starving Muslims........from Radical Muslims and Warlords................we went to a country to drive invading Muslims out of another Muslim Nation........In Europe.............we went after the Serbs............who were guess what...........killing Muslims............We now go there because countries funded and protected Radical Terrorist who conducted Terror attacks against our people, our country, and our Way of Life...................
> 
> When the countries over there stop SUPPORTING TERRORIST...........then someone like me will not be at your doorstep with firepower to remind you that WE ARE WATCHING YOU............Should these countries or these Terrorist groups...........DO HARM to our people and our allies we will be there to pound you into the ground like a Tent Post..........
> 
> The Middle Eastern Nations need to clean out the garbage there............*They need to stop funding, training, and arming terrorist groups.*...........Until they do...............We will be on your doorstep................Should you go to far or groups go to far.........we will be forced to pound you...............And While your at it.............Stop chanting Death to America ........because one day.......someone like me.............will in front of you...........saying I'm here.........Kill me..........
> 
> We are tired of the Islamic BS and terror attacks around the globe................and tired of those condemning us for saying something about it..................Should this continue.......and it will.............the West will be forced to fight a regional war in the Middle East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.  And until those countries can decide to come together and do something together, it's going to be hard to solve.  They'd be smart to make alliances with Israel, form a MidEast consortium and clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Western Societies are getting very angry.  They are getting tired of the terror attacks.  And there will be hell to pay if it doesn't end..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this Hell to be paid since 2002. I wish we could hurry it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Politicians lose wars...........as do the Appeasement policies and trying to be liked by everyone which has a snowflake chance in hell of working.
Click to expand...



Liberal are cowards.


----------



## Issa

Thank you.....best post so far.

Do we Muslims hate terrorism? Yes we do....who suffered greatly from it?? We did...
Iraq, lybia, Syria had no Isis or AL Qaeda till the west distabilized those countries an in the case of Syria financed Isis in the beginning. If one wants to cure a disease you should learn how it grew from the first place. Otherwise, just more violence and more innocent lives.

Why is this so hard to understand?



Coyote said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not "excusing" anyone.  He has repeatedly said he abhors terrorism and what is done in the name of his religion.  But no one wants to hear it because minds were made up as soon as he posted.  He's trying to make some points that everyone is to angry, too upset, too horrified to take in after this tragedy so they are dog piling him.  Why not give him a chance and listen to what he has to say instead of putting words in his mouth?
> 
> His points are that ISIS didn't come out of a vacuum - and it's not going to be gotten rid of without understanding what led to it and what is feeding it.
> 
> We have a long history of outside meddling, religious and ethnic factions, nationalistic aspirations and now failed states and a vacuum of power and law that created and nourishes ISIS and provides them with a ready supply of brainwashed recruits becuase it's easy to convince them that they can finally do something "meaningful" against the "enemy".   It's easier to claim they just "hate the west" and "freedom" and hate what we stand for but it's nowhere that simple.
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Yeller

Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.

Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not beside the point because Islam's raison d'être is to force Islam on the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> These knee-jerk responses are getting on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough shit.
Click to expand...


So it is a knee jerk response? Are you admitting your argument has no substance?


----------



## Coyote

Old Yeller said:


> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.



Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.

Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?

H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> This kind of ignorance, exhibited above by Etherion, is the major obstacle to defeating terrorism, in my opinion.



Actually the type of ignorance I see is yours, trying to broadbrush an entire religion. No wonder there are terrorists, your stereotypical attitudes are what create them. These people are convinced you want to wipe them all out. 

Your ad hominem shows how weak your argument is. 



Brynmr said:


> The narrative saturating social media and the main stream media is one that promotes the idea that Islam is a good religion or a non violent religion.



Wow. Don't you dare put words in my mouth.

I never said anything like that. To be quite honest, I have no real opinion of Islam as a religion, because I am a Christian, and I don't launch snap judgements of other beliefs like you do.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Until we accept the fact that Islam is a terrible and violent ideology, we will not be able to identify the enemy - let alone defeat it.



Let's say the Crusades and the Spanish Inquisition were happening today instead of Radical Islamic terrorism, we could have said the same thing about Christianity. But as you can see, our faith evolved out of that into what it is today. The acts of the Conquistadors and Crusaders went against what the Bible taught, and I am most certain what these Islamic extremists are doing is the same via the precepts of Islam.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Brynmr said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not beside the point because Islam's raison d'être is to force Islam on the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> These knee-jerk responses are getting on my nerves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denial is the Liberal's favorite knee-jerk response to truth.
Click to expand...


Am I denying anything? Or am I actually launching an effective counter argument?

I find this humorous, you think I'm a liberal. My political beliefs are more in line with the founding fathers than yours are. They would cringe at some of the suggestions you and others have made on this thread. 

Come now.


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
Click to expand...



My point is:  Let the muslims clean up muslim problems.  They cause all the problems, fix it. Fix it in you own lands.  Do not bring that crap out to other lands.  Nice spin job about civil war. lol.


 

Keep spinning.  Here is 59 countries (last year) for you to SPIN on.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Come on. Are you guys going to insult me or actually debate me? I was accused of seeing things in "black and white" earlier, but it seems to be the other way around.

Some Conservatives: "Islam bad, us good!"
Some Liberals: "Christianity bad, Islam good!"

Geez Louise! I thirst for intellectual debate! Not this rank childishness!


----------



## Old Yeller

spot check a few years.  Each year the virus spread to more countries.  Time to stop it was long long ago.


----------



## Coyote

Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is:  Let the muslims clean up muslim problems.  They cause all the problems, fix it. Fix it in you own lands.  Do not bring that crap out to other lands.  Nice spin job about civil war. lol.
> View attachment 129086
> 
> Keep spinning.  Here is 59 countries (last year) for you to SPIN on.
Click to expand...


Not a spin job.  Reality.

In the meantime, it's not the problem of America's Muslims.  So don't lay that crap on them.


----------



## Old Yeller

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is:  Let the muslims clean up muslim problems.  They cause all the problems, fix it. Fix it in you own lands.  Do not bring that crap out to other lands.  Nice spin job about civil war. lol.
> View attachment 129086
> 
> Keep spinning.  Here is 59 countries (last year) for you to SPIN on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a spin job.  Reality.
> 
> In the meantime, it's not the problem of America's Muslims.  So don't lay that crap on them.
Click to expand...



oh really?  You must of missed:  Fort Hood?  Georgia?  ARK? KY? SanBerDoo?  FLA? And about 1000 others.
Put you blinders back on.  stay ignorant of actual happenings.


----------



## Issa

I would love to see the same passion towards mass shootings and gun violence that kills thousands each year. But everytime a white supremacist  commits a mass murder, he's mentally ill....when a terrorist does it you accuse the while 1.5 billion Muslims all over the world.




Old Yeller said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is:  Let the muslims clean up muslim problems.  They cause all the problems, fix it. Fix it in you own lands.  Do not bring that crap out to other lands.  Nice spin job about civil war. lol.
> View attachment 129086
> 
> Keep spinning.  Here is 59 countries (last year) for you to SPIN on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a spin job.  Reality.
> 
> In the meantime, it's not the problem of America's Muslims.  So don't lay that crap on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh really?  You must of missed:  Fort Hood?  Georgia?  ARK? KY? SanBerDoo?  FLA? And about 1000 others.
> Put you blinders back on.  stay ignorant of actual happenings.
Click to expand...


----------



## Old Yeller

OBammys' imports:





Trumps imports:


 any questions?


----------



## Old Yeller

Issa said:


> I would love to see the same passion towards mass shootings and gun violence that kills thousands each year. But everytime a white supremacist  commits a mass murder, he's mentally ill....when a terrorist does it you accuse the while 1.5 billion Muslims all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My point is:  Let the muslims clean up muslim problems.  They cause all the problems, fix it. Fix it in you own lands.  Do not bring that crap out to other lands.  Nice spin job about civil war. lol.
> View attachment 129086
> 
> Keep spinning.  Here is 59 countries (last year) for you to SPIN on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a spin job.  Reality.
> 
> In the meantime, it's not the problem of America's Muslims.  So don't lay that crap on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh really?  You must of missed:  Fort Hood?  Georgia?  ARK? KY? SanBerDoo?  FLA? And about 1000 others.
> Put you blinders back on.  stay ignorant of actual happenings.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Good point.  But, not good enough.  Work on the BIG problem first.  islamic violence is 100s' per day.  A shooting here and there does not compare?  We can't work on little stuff while the big stuff occupies all resources.  Another reason to rid islamist cancer.  We have given it 50-60-70 years and it is worse than ever.


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not "excusing" anyone.  He has repeatedly said he abhors terrorism and what is done in the name of his religion.  But no one wants to hear it because minds were made up as soon as he posted.  He's trying to make some points that everyone is to angry, too upset, too horrified to take in after this tragedy so they are dog piling him.  Why not give him a chance and listen to what he has to say instead of putting words in his mouth?
> 
> His points are that ISIS didn't come out of a vacuum - and it's not going to be gotten rid of without understanding what led to it and what is feeding it.
> 
> We have a long history of outside meddling, religious and ethnic factions, nationalistic aspirations and now failed states and a vacuum of power and law that created and nourishes ISIS and provides them with a ready supply of brainwashed recruits becuase it's easy to convince them that they can finally do something "meaningful" against the "enemy".   It's easier to claim they just "hate the west" and "freedom" and hate what we stand for but it's nowhere that simple.
Click to expand...


I have seen  the same arguments used to put the event into "perspective".  At its base is a useful idiot Pom (term for Brits) acting out a mixture of Stalinist/Islamist terror to gain a tactical advantage (media) by successfully murdering many people callously and disgustingly. The scum himself was not a "recruit" but a committed fanatic. It IS a war, Coyote, and the enemy leaders have absolutely no hesitation or conscience about murdering hundreds of thousands of fellow Muslims and anyone else that happens to be occupying their "space" or are standing against them. Retaliation is not only expected against such regimes but decency demands it!!

The problem Issa has is that in one breath he says he abhors violence but in the next says that it is understandable because of past WESTERN actions. It is understandable in terms of current Moslem actions. That is why the Sauds, Egyptians and fellow travelers are really vital to the solution. That President Trump has engaged them so publicly says it all as to why fellow Moslems want ISIS utterly destroyed. The solution is in the ME; NOT in downtown Manchester being an apologist for fanatical violence. And on this frankly I consider you in agreement. What we may disagree on is what I consider to be a distraction. "Blaming" past Western actions most of which I agreed with at the time and still do. What I abhor is the disengagement from the Region by the Obama Administration. It was both ill advised and hugely destructive. THAT is where the US mucked it up.

Greg


----------



## Issa

Apart from IsraelI Palestinian conflicts.
There were 0 terrorist attacks. Invading Muslim countries led to this carnage, don't blame ordinary Muslims blame the corporate greed.


Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the same passion towards mass shootings and gun violence that kills thousands each year. But everytime a white supremacist  commits a mass murder, he's mentally ill....when a terrorist does it you accuse the while 1.5 billion Muslims all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is:  Let the muslims clean up muslim problems.  They cause all the problems, fix it. Fix it in you own lands.  Do not bring that crap out to other lands.  Nice spin job about civil war. lol.
> View attachment 129086
> 
> Keep spinning.  Here is 59 countries (last year) for you to SPIN on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a spin job.  Reality.
> 
> In the meantime, it's not the problem of America's Muslims.  So don't lay that crap on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh really?  You must of missed:  Fort Hood?  Georgia?  ARK? KY? SanBerDoo?  FLA? And about 1000 others.
> Put you blinders back on.  stay ignorant of actual happenings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  But, not good enough.  Work on the BIG problem first.  islamic violence is 100s' per day.  A shooting here and there does not compare?  We can't work on little stuff while the big stuff occupies all resources.  Another reason to rid islamist cancer.  We have given it 50-60-70 years and it is worse than ever.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

Then why me and my family had to answer to some bigots that we muslims have nothing to do with this crap?
My kids are in school, selling girls scouts cookies, we will walk to the beach after that, and go on with our ordinary lives. Why do I have to apologize for something I had no hands in and be accused of something I had no hands in?
Living in a ultra liberal open minded city has been the best decision....I just can't think what kinda hell would've been living in some of the red ultra racist shitholes.



gtopa1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> And have you also asked yourselves, why there are refugees in the 1st place? And who were those responsible for it and why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not "excusing" anyone.  He has repeatedly said he abhors terrorism and what is done in the name of his religion.  But no one wants to hear it because minds were made up as soon as he posted.  He's trying to make some points that everyone is to angry, too upset, too horrified to take in after this tragedy so they are dog piling him.  Why not give him a chance and listen to what he has to say instead of putting words in his mouth?
> 
> His points are that ISIS didn't come out of a vacuum - and it's not going to be gotten rid of without understanding what led to it and what is feeding it.
> 
> We have a long history of outside meddling, religious and ethnic factions, nationalistic aspirations and now failed states and a vacuum of power and law that created and nourishes ISIS and provides them with a ready supply of brainwashed recruits becuase it's easy to convince them that they can finally do something "meaningful" against the "enemy".   It's easier to claim they just "hate the west" and "freedom" and hate what we stand for but it's nowhere that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen  the same arguments used to put the event into "perspective".  At its base is a useful idiot Pom (term for Brits) acting out a mixture of Stalinist/Islamist terror to gain a tactical advantage (media) by successfully murdering many people callously and disgustingly. The scum himself was not a "recruit" but a committed fanatic. It IS a war, Coyote, and the enemy leaders have absolutely no hesitation or conscience about murdering hundreds of thousands of fellow Muslims and anyone else that happens to be occupying their "space" or are standing against them. Retaliation is not only expected against such regimes but decency demands it!!
> 
> The problem Issa has is that in one breath he says he abhors violence but in the next says that it is understandable because of past WESTERN actions. It is understandable in terms of current Moslem actions. That is why the Sauds, Egyptians and fellow travelers are really vital to the solution. That President Trump has engaged them so publicly says it all as to why fellow Moslems want ISIS utterly destroyed. The solution is in the ME; NOT in downtown Manchester being an apologist for fanatical violence. And on this frankly I consider you in agreement. What we may disagree on is what I consider to be a distraction. "Blaming" past Western actions most of which I agreed with at the time and still do. What I abhor is the disengagement from the Region by the Obama Administration. It was both ill advised and hugely destructive. THAT is where the US mucked it up.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Etherion said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing, it's clear that Trump is not a devotee of reading, whether it's newspapers, books or memos. Instead, he is most moved by what he sees and hears in a most fundamental sense. When Trump began receiving intelligence briefings in January, his aides asked the briefers to reduce the number of words in their daily briefing book and instead use more pictures and other graphics. Trump, the aides explained, is a "visual and auditory learner," according to the Washington Post. After Trump took office in January, his staff assessed President Barack Obama's contingency plans for Syria and trimmed them into small pieces, illustrated by photos, the Post said, so Trump could get a better grasp on what was going on in his own way and so he could best improve the situation.
> 
> Critics are hardly reassured by these tendencies, which strike them as puerile and superficial. But this visual focus should not be surprising given that Trump achieved fame as the host of a reality-television show where appearances and impressions were everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he constantly changes his mind....he has the attention span of a goldfish
> 
> Donald Trump's Governing Styles Has Critics Up in Arms
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is a retard, what does that make the Bi-Racial, Homosexual, Muslim lover of a ex-president who lead from behind and most of his cabinet choices were crooks or Commies?  Hate to say it, (not really) but you cant get more stupid than a liberal.  Even a box of rocks has more intelligence.
> 
> Daschle Ends Bid for Post; Obama Concedes Mistake
> Obama's Communist Czars - Van Jones, Valerie Jarrett, Cass Sunstein, Mark Lloyd - CommieBlaster
> The real reason Valerie Jarrett is the most hated person in Washington
> Poison Pero is RIGHT!: Cass Sunstein (Obama Regulatory/'Manipulatory' Czar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
Click to expand...


The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing, it's clear that Trump is not a devotee of reading, whether it's newspapers, books or memos. Instead, he is most moved by what he sees and hears in a most fundamental sense. When Trump began receiving intelligence briefings in January, his aides asked the briefers to reduce the number of words in their daily briefing book and instead use more pictures and other graphics. Trump, the aides explained, is a "visual and auditory learner," according to the Washington Post. After Trump took office in January, his staff assessed President Barack Obama's contingency plans for Syria and trimmed them into small pieces, illustrated by photos, the Post said, so Trump could get a better grasp on what was going on in his own way and so he could best improve the situation.
> 
> Critics are hardly reassured by these tendencies, which strike them as puerile and superficial. But this visual focus should not be surprising given that Trump achieved fame as the host of a reality-television show where appearances and impressions were everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he constantly changes his mind....he has the attention span of a goldfish
> 
> Donald Trump's Governing Styles Has Critics Up in Arms
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is a retard, what does that make the Bi-Racial, Homosexual, Muslim lover of a ex-president who lead from behind and most of his cabinet choices were crooks or Commies?  Hate to say it, (not really) but you cant get more stupid than a liberal.  Even a box of rocks has more intelligence.
> 
> Daschle Ends Bid for Post; Obama Concedes Mistake
> Obama's Communist Czars - Van Jones, Valerie Jarrett, Cass Sunstein, Mark Lloyd - CommieBlaster
> The real reason Valerie Jarrett is the most hated person in Washington
> Poison Pero is RIGHT!: Cass Sunstein (Obama Regulatory/'Manipulatory' Czar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Muslims live by western values because they are western. You don't have to "dump Islam" to believe in a Constitutional and secular government, human rights, equality, women's rights, et
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Islam is radical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gun cultures do.
> 
> Guns and Religions are tools - it's how the users use them that matters.  I'll point out Christianity as an example - there's plenty of crap there that a believer could use to justify bad behavior, but they don't.  On the other hand, there are plenty of whackos and cult figures who use those bits to justify horrific things - LRA and Bokho Haram for example.  There are plenty of muslims who are horrified at what is being done by some of these people in the name of their religion.
Click to expand...


Which is why the biggest responses are from Moslem rivals/targets; Sauds, Egypt, Jordan etc etc . Who can forget the time Jordan nearly wiped out that scum Arafat and the PLO. No beg pardons then.

The current mess, again, has it's roots in the US leaving a vacuum in Iraq and Syria. No need to go furthjer back than that and to do so is merely a distraction. 
I also think we should be praying for the Iraqi Army and supporters in their battle to liberate Mosul. ALL our prayers should be with them.

Greg


----------



## TemplarKormac

gtopa1 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing, it's clear that Trump is not a devotee of reading, whether it's newspapers, books or memos. Instead, he is most moved by what he sees and hears in a most fundamental sense. When Trump began receiving intelligence briefings in January, his aides asked the briefers to reduce the number of words in their daily briefing book and instead use more pictures and other graphics. Trump, the aides explained, is a "visual and auditory learner," according to the Washington Post. After Trump took office in January, his staff assessed President Barack Obama's contingency plans for Syria and trimmed them into small pieces, illustrated by photos, the Post said, so Trump could get a better grasp on what was going on in his own way and so he could best improve the situation.
> 
> Critics are hardly reassured by these tendencies, which strike them as puerile and superficial. But this visual focus should not be surprising given that Trump achieved fame as the host of a reality-television show where appearances and impressions were everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder he constantly changes his mind....he has the attention span of a goldfish
> 
> Donald Trump's Governing Styles Has Critics Up in Arms
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is a retard, what does that make the Bi-Racial, Homosexual, Muslim lover of a ex-president who lead from behind and most of his cabinet choices were crooks or Commies?  Hate to say it, (not really) but you cant get more stupid than a liberal.  Even a box of rocks has more intelligence.
> 
> Daschle Ends Bid for Post; Obama Concedes Mistake
> Obama's Communist Czars - Van Jones, Valerie Jarrett, Cass Sunstein, Mark Lloyd - CommieBlaster
> The real reason Valerie Jarrett is the most hated person in Washington
> Poison Pero is RIGHT!: Cass Sunstein (Obama Regulatory/'Manipulatory' Czar)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys talk about Islam that me as a Muslim don't even know. No it doesn't preach hatred, and no it doesn't preach killing, those verses that you quotell about jihad and holy war don't apply to now a days. Again if you gonna brush us all with the same brush you only doing the terrorists we all fighting a huge favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?

I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.


----------



## gtopa1

Issa said:


> Then why me and my family had to answer to some bigots that we muslims have nothing to do with this crap?
> My kids are in school, selling girls scouts cookies, we will walk to the beach after that, and go on with our ordinary lives. Why do I have to apologize for something I had no hands in and be accused of something I had no hands in?
> Living in a ultra liberal open minded city has been the best decision....I just can't think what kinda hell would've been living in some of the red ultra racist shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who funded Isis? Who wanted Assad out and create chaos in Syria for Isis to take control of some parts if Syria and Iraq?
> 
> And BTW AL qaeda was trained by the CIA to fight the soviets...but I guess some didn't learn from that.
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're blaming the wealthy West?? lmao The pull factor of wealth is one thing old boy but the Assad regime's slaughter accounts for many as well.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So this excuses a Useful Idiot blowing up people in Manchester??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There will be a price to pay.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's not "excusing" anyone.  He has repeatedly said he abhors terrorism and what is done in the name of his religion.  But no one wants to hear it because minds were made up as soon as he posted.  He's trying to make some points that everyone is to angry, too upset, too horrified to take in after this tragedy so they are dog piling him.  Why not give him a chance and listen to what he has to say instead of putting words in his mouth?
> 
> His points are that ISIS didn't come out of a vacuum - and it's not going to be gotten rid of without understanding what led to it and what is feeding it.
> 
> We have a long history of outside meddling, religious and ethnic factions, nationalistic aspirations and now failed states and a vacuum of power and law that created and nourishes ISIS and provides them with a ready supply of brainwashed recruits becuase it's easy to convince them that they can finally do something "meaningful" against the "enemy".   It's easier to claim they just "hate the west" and "freedom" and hate what we stand for but it's nowhere that simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have seen  the same arguments used to put the event into "perspective".  At its base is a useful idiot Pom (term for Brits) acting out a mixture of Stalinist/Islamist terror to gain a tactical advantage (media) by successfully murdering many people callously and disgustingly. The scum himself was not a "recruit" but a committed fanatic. It IS a war, Coyote, and the enemy leaders have absolutely no hesitation or conscience about murdering hundreds of thousands of fellow Muslims and anyone else that happens to be occupying their "space" or are standing against them. Retaliation is not only expected against such regimes but decency demands it!!
> 
> The problem Issa has is that in one breath he says he abhors violence but in the next says that it is understandable because of past WESTERN actions. It is understandable in terms of current Moslem actions. That is why the Sauds, Egyptians and fellow travelers are really vital to the solution. That President Trump has engaged them so publicly says it all as to why fellow Moslems want ISIS utterly destroyed. The solution is in the ME; NOT in downtown Manchester being an apologist for fanatical violence. And on this frankly I consider you in agreement. What we may disagree on is what I consider to be a distraction. "Blaming" past Western actions most of which I agreed with at the time and still do. What I abhor is the disengagement from the Region by the Obama Administration. It was both ill advised and hugely destructive. THAT is where the US mucked it up.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Then get the conflict right. This is not about removing Saddam or the Crusades; it isn't about the Ottomans or bloody Atilla the Hun. This is about a Neo-Stalinist Useful Idiot in the cause of a Totalitarian Sorta Islamic State killing other poms. The only relevant "root" is the Assad regime and its murderous response to the legitimate calls for reform. The lack of Policy action by Obama meant that the Butcher did whatever he wanted to his own people. It has become a disgusting mess and I suspect very strongly that now that the US will LEAD then it will be sorted out. I also think there'll be a lot more blood shed before that happens and I find that most sad.

Greg


----------



## Pogo

Issa said:


> I would love to see the same passion towards mass shootings and gun violence that kills thousands each year. But everytime a white supremacist  commits a mass murder, he's mentally ill....when a terrorist does it you accuse the while 1.5 billion Muslims all over the world.




Yep -- the old Double Standard, a/k/a having it both ways.  When "we" do it they're "outliers" who in no way represent their religion --- when "they" do it they're pure pious absolute models of their religion.  Even if neither one is doing it OUT OF religion.

Double Standard, the hallmark of dishonest rhetoric.  They'll never admit to it though.  Even if you quote it right back to them.  And in this case, Double Standard on top of Composition Fallacy, just humping away like there's no tomorrow.  Fallacies Gone Wild.


----------



## gtopa1

Etherion said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump is a retard, what does that make the Bi-Racial, Homosexual, Muslim lover of a ex-president who lead from behind and most of his cabinet choices were crooks or Commies?  Hate to say it, (not really) but you cant get more stupid than a liberal.  Even a box of rocks has more intelligence.
> 
> Daschle Ends Bid for Post; Obama Concedes Mistake
> Obama's Communist Czars - Van Jones, Valerie Jarrett, Cass Sunstein, Mark Lloyd - CommieBlaster
> The real reason Valerie Jarrett is the most hated person in Washington
> Poison Pero is RIGHT!: Cass Sunstein (Obama Regulatory/'Manipulatory' Czar)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits...........wear it...............if not.........then you aren't the problem.
> 
> I grow tired of the straw man argument that we condemn you all every time we talk about terrorist attacks and Radical Islam.  Every time someone says we paint you all as evil.  It is BS, and I am tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
Click to expand...


You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.

Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
Click to expand...


I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.

Greg


----------



## jasonnfree

gtopa1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


This war in the middle east will never end until America gets over the idea it can rule the world.


----------



## WEATHER53

jasonnfree said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This war in the middle east will never end until America gets over the idea it can rule the world.
Click to expand...

The war in the Middle East will never end until they want it to which mostly begins with ending constant references to the past
Nice fake trying the  USA blame


----------



## jasonnfree

WEATHER53 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This war in the middle east will never end until America gets over the idea it can rule the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The war in the Middle East will never end until they want it to which mostly begins with ending constant references to the past
> Nice fake trying the  USA blame
Click to expand...


Who else to blame,  we're over there, and have been for decades, and for what?


----------



## TemplarKormac

gtopa1 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama was a voracious reader and had an obvious grasp of complex issues that he studied
> 
> Trump relies on coloring books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, I've heard similar arguments from conservatives regarding gun violence. It goes something like this:
> 
> "Just because one sociopath with a gun murders a bunch of people doesn't mean all gun owners are murderous sociopaths." Liberals use the broad brush just as much as you conservatives do.
> 
> But hey, let's pretend there's no double standard here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.

I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.


----------



## Issa

Japan, new zealand, zambia, Nicaragua ect....don't go around distabilizing countries and creating safe heaven for terrorists do they? 




WEATHER53 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This war in the middle east will never end until America gets over the idea it can rule the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The war in the Middle East will never end until they want it to which mostly begins with ending constant references to the past
> Nice fake trying the  USA blame
Click to expand...


----------



## WEATHER53

Etherion said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
Click to expand...

Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
It does not work on conservative adults
Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up


----------



## Issa

Bull crap....palestinians were pushed out to make room for settlers the whole world recognizes that and the UN issued dozens of condemnations against Israel that only the US vetoes (forest democracy).




WEATHER53 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
Click to expand...


----------



## TemplarKormac

WEATHER53 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
Click to expand...

Huh?


----------



## WEATHER53

Issa said:


> Bull crap....palestinians were pushed out to make room for settlers the whole world recognizes that and the UN issued dozens of condemnations against Israel that only the US vetoes (forest democracy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your people  like to blow people up in 2017, 50-500 year ago references are bullshit excuse making  Does not matter that the percentage to total population is low, the horrors almost always stem from the same people using the same "reasons"
 Until you and yours come to that very harsh reality  and seek to correct this then Islam inspired atrocities will continue


----------



## Issa

Wrong again.


WEATHER53 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap....palestinians were pushed out to make room for settlers the whole world recognizes that and the UN issued dozens of condemnations against Israel that only the US vetoes (forest democracy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people  like to blow people up in 2017, 50-500 year ago references are bullshit excuse making  Does not matter that the percentage to total population is low, the horrors almost always stem from the same people using the same "reasons"
> Until you and yours come to that very harsh reality  and seek to correct this then Islam inspired atrocities will continue
Click to expand...


----------



## gtopa1

Etherion said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guns don't have an ideology of killing or enslaving non-believers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
Click to expand...


Go at it. With what exactly do you disagree? That Obama's policies were an unmitigated disaster? I would be more than happy to argue the "yes" case on that one.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

WEATHER53 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
Click to expand...


There is that element to it but it still comes down to good old money and opportunity. The Assad regime is the root cause of the current problems. The opportunists are the ISIS scum. There are others in between but that's it in a nutshell. 

Greg


----------



## frigidweirdo

WEATHER53 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
Click to expand...


Sounds like humanity rather than just Arabs.


----------



## gtopa1

WEATHER53 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bull crap....palestinians were pushed out to make room for settlers the whole world recognizes that and the UN issued dozens of condemnations against Israel that only the US vetoes (forest democracy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your people  like to blow people up in 2017, 50-500 year ago references are bullshit excuse making  Does not matter that the percentage to total population is low, the horrors almost always stem from the same people using the same "reasons"
> Until you and yours come to that very harsh reality  and seek to correct this then Islam inspired atrocities will continue
Click to expand...

I don't think Issa is likely to be a part of the scum "blowing us up" but I think he's looking in the wrong place for causes. Assad and his policies have led to the mass murder and destabilisation of that State. Obama FAILED policies left a power vacuum filled by ISIS and others. ISIS acts with vigour to promote its agenda. Using useful idiots abroad is part of it as well as using trained operatives for maximum effect. Iran is a proxy player. There have always been willing helpers but now the US has the opportunity to LEAD!!!

They have my prayers.

Greg


----------



## frigidweirdo

Issa said:


> Bull crap....palestinians were pushed out to make room for settlers the whole world recognizes that and the UN issued dozens of condemnations against Israel that only the US vetoes (forest democracy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


100 years ago Palestine was a part of the Ottoman Empire. The British then took it over in WW1 and then after WW1 made it their own. At this point the Muslim population of Palestine was about 90%. The Zionists had been working on taking over for about 50 years by about this time.


----------



## TemplarKormac

gtopa1 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's beside the point. If you don't want law abiding gun owners painted with a broad brush, don't paint every last member of a particular faith as those who have "an ideology of killing or enslaving nonbelievers." I mean, look at the Conquistadors. They essentially tried the same thing acting under the Spanish Requirement of 1513 with the Aztecs. The Aztecs basically had two choices. Convert or die. But you don't see anyone painting Christians as merciless conquerors and slavers, do you?
> 
> "If you do so, you will do well, and that which you are obliged to do to their Highnesses, and we in their name shall receive you in all love and charity, and shall leave you, your wives, and your children, and your lands, free without servitude, that you may do with them and with yourselves freely that which you like and think best, and they shall not compel you to turn Christians, unless you yourselves, when informed of the truth, should wish to be converted to our Holy Catholic Faith, as almost all the inhabitants of the rest of the islands have done. And, besides this, their Highnesses award you many privileges and exemptions and will grant you many benefits.
> 
> *But, if you do not do this, and maliciously make delay in it, I certify to you that, with the help of God, we shall powerfully enter into your country, and shall make war against you in all ways and manners that we can, and shall subject you to the yoke and obedience of the Church and of their Highnesses; we shall take you and your wives and your children, and shall make slaves of them, and as such shall sell and dispose of them as their Highnesses may command; and we shall take away your goods, and shall do you all the mischief and damage that we can*, as to vassals who do not obey, and refuse to receive their lord, and resist and contradict him; and we protest that the deaths and losses which shall accrue from this are your fault, and not that of their Highnesses, or ours, nor of these cavaliers who come with us. And that we have said this to you and made this Requisition, we request the notary here present to give us his testimony in writing, and we ask the rest who are present that they should be witnesses of this Requisition."
> 
> -Spanish Requirement of 1513, (Requerimiento)
> 
> Sound familiar? It should. Because that's what these Radical Islamists are doing. But Christianity moved past forcibly subjugating people of other faiths and cultures, and given time Islam will too. This broad brushing people on this thread are engaging in is intellectually and morally bankrupt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go at it. With what exactly do you disagree? That Obama's policies were an unmitigated disaster? I would be more than happy to argue the "yes" case on that one.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

What if I told you that I agree with you? Obama's policies in the ME were disastrous. Look what he did to Israel at the U.N. last year.

What I disagree with is this rampant broadbrushing of an entire faith because of the actions of a few thousand radicals. And the idea that we should just simply wipe the religion out for that reason.

It's ludicrous.


----------



## TemplarKormac

You have something to say to me Yeller?


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Marion Morrison

gtopa1 said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is that element to it but it still comes down to good old money and opportunity. The Assad regime is the root cause of the current problems. The opportunists are the ISIS scum. There are others in between but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


How is the Assad regime the root cause of the current problems?

I'd say Hillary killing Khadaffi  is more relative to what happened in Manchester.


----------



## gtopa1

Marion Morrison said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is that element to it but it still comes down to good old money and opportunity. The Assad regime is the root cause of the current problems. The opportunists are the ISIS scum. There are others in between but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is the Assad regime the root cause of the current problems?
> 
> I'd say Hillary killing Khadaffi  is more relative to what happened in Manchester.
Click to expand...


Interesting point but without ISIS then there's no Libyan Connection for the Useful Idiot murderer. But true; there is a very significant "Hand of Hillary" on all this NOT TO REDUCE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE MURDEROUS SCUM HIMSELF!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Etherion said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go at it. With what exactly do you disagree? That Obama's policies were an unmitigated disaster? I would be more than happy to argue the "yes" case on that one.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if I told you that I agree with you? Obama's policies in the ME were disastrous. Look what he did to Israel at the U.N. last year.
> 
> What I disagree with is this rampant broadbrushing of an entire faith because of the actions of a few thousand radicals. And the idea that we should just simply wipe the religion out for that reason.
> 
> It's ludicrous.
Click to expand...


Who said I said that? 

Greg


----------



## Marion Morrison

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is that element to it but it still comes down to good old money and opportunity. The Assad regime is the root cause of the current problems. The opportunists are the ISIS scum. There are others in between but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is the Assad regime the root cause of the current problems?
> 
> I'd say Hillary killing Khadaffi  is more relative to what happened in Manchester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point but without ISIS then there's no Libyan Connection for the Useful Idiot murderer. But true; there is a very significant "Hand of Hillary" on all this NOT TO REDUCE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE MURDEROUS SCUM HIMSELF!!!
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Assad is battling ISIS and trying to rescue his citizens from them.

W. Bush invading Iraq (was not necessary) and Obama prematurely withdrawing troops, and then doing nothing to ISIS

when they were all in convoy is the reason they are as numerous as they are today.

Obama had a perfect opportunity and squandered it.

The question is: Was it ineptness or in support of the caliphate?


----------



## Mindful

Andrew Spooner nailed it.


----------



## gtopa1

Marion Morrison said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is that element to it but it still comes down to good old money and opportunity. The Assad regime is the root cause of the current problems. The opportunists are the ISIS scum. There are others in between but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is the Assad regime the root cause of the current problems?
> 
> I'd say Hillary killing Khadaffi  is more relative to what happened in Manchester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point but without ISIS then there's no Libyan Connection for the Useful Idiot murderer. But true; there is a very significant "Hand of Hillary" on all this NOT TO REDUCE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE MURDEROUS SCUM HIMSELF!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assad is battling is battling ISIS and trying to rescue his citizens from them.
> 
> W. Bush invading Iraq (was not necessary) and Obama prematurely withdrawing troops, and then doing nothing to ISIS
> 
> when they were all in convoy is the reason they are as numerous as they are today.
> 
> Obama had a perfect opportunity and squandered it.
Click to expand...


I mostly agree with what you're saying but I think ISIS grew out of the actions that Assad perpetrated on his own people. Obama's description of ISIS as a "JV" team was frankly criminally irresponsible.

As for Iraq I disagree with you on that. Firstly NO WAY should Saddam have been allowed to stay in Kuwait. 2003 was a logical consequence of that action. The current threat from ISIS is more directly linked to the actions SINCE that time..imo.


Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is that element to it but it still comes down to good old money and opportunity. The Assad regime is the root cause of the current problems. The opportunists are the ISIS scum. There are others in between but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is the Assad regime the root cause of the current problems?
> 
> I'd say Hillary killing Khadaffi  is more relative to what happened in Manchester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point but without ISIS then there's no Libyan Connection for the Useful Idiot murderer. But true; there is a very significant "Hand of Hillary" on all this NOT TO REDUCE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE MURDEROUS SCUM HIMSELF!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assad is battling is battling ISIS and trying to rescue his citizens from them.
> 
> W. Bush invading Iraq (was not necessary) and Obama prematurely withdrawing troops, and then doing nothing to ISIS
> 
> when they were all in convoy is the reason they are as numerous as they are today.
> 
> Obama had a perfect opportunity and squandered it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mostly agree with what you're saying but I think ISIS grew out of the actions that Assad perpetrated on his own people. Obama's description of ISIS as a "JV" team was frankly criminally irresponsible.
> 
> As for Iraq I disagree with you on that. Firstly NO WAY should Saddam have been allowed to stay in Kuwait. 2003 was a logical consequence of that action. The current threat from ISIS is more directly linked to the actions SINCE that time..imo.
> 
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.

It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mindful said:


> If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.
> 
> It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.





Let's see the Muslim apologists spin that.


----------



## Virginia Mom

All they need is a hug, right?
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...t-Ramadan.html
I can't get that little 8 yr. old girl's face out of my mind.  Some posters here seem to be more upset at the reporter getting body slammed, than these young people getting blown up. There was a lot of broad brushing against Republicans there, so some of you need to get off your high horses.


----------



## gtopa1

Marion Morrison said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.
> 
> It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the Muslim apologists spin that.
Click to expand...

That will indeed be interesting. I would suggest though that Isis speaks for themselves. How many other Moslems? I have no idea.

Greg


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.
> 
> It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the Muslim apologists spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will indeed be interesting. I would suggest though that Isis speaks for themselves. How many other Moslems? I have no idea.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


They were making bombs in Manchester apartments. Under our noses.


----------



## Marion Morrison

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.
> 
> It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the Muslim apologists spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will indeed be interesting. I would suggest though that Isis speaks for themselves. How many other Moslems? I have no idea.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


ISIS are the most devout Muslims.


----------



## gtopa1

Virginia Mom said:


> All they need is a hug, right?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...t-Ramadan.html
> I can't get that little 8 yr. old girl's face out of my mind.  Some posters here seem to be more upset at the reporter getting body slammed, than these young people getting blown up. There was a lot of broad brushing against Republicans there, so some of you need to get off your high horses.



True that. And there are tens of thousands just like her murdered in Syria by Assad and Isis. Murdered by those Obama "Passed" on.

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Marion Morrison said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.
> 
> It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the Muslim apologists spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will indeed be interesting. I would suggest though that Isis speaks for themselves. How many other Moslems? I have no idea.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS are the most devout Muslims.
Click to expand...

Most twisted definitely. Devout? I really can't say. Many seem to be just disgusting fanatics.

Greg


----------



## Marion Morrison

gtopa1 said:


> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they need is a hug, right?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...t-Ramadan.html
> I can't get that little 8 yr. old girl's face out of my mind.  Some posters here seem to be more upset at the reporter getting body slammed, than these young people getting blown up. There was a lot of broad brushing against Republicans there, so some of you need to get off your high horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that. And there are tens of thousands just like her murdered in Syria by Assad and Isis. Murdered by those Obama "Passed" on.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


There you go with Assad again. I think the US should support Assad, I've been following that for a couple years now.

The SA does not leave IEDs laying around villages, they clear them so the villagers can return.

Did you see all the Syrian citizens celebrating when SA regained control of Aleppo?


----------



## gtopa1

Marion Morrison said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they need is a hug, right?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...t-Ramadan.html
> I can't get that little 8 yr. old girl's face out of my mind.  Some posters here seem to be more upset at the reporter getting body slammed, than these young people getting blown up. There was a lot of broad brushing against Republicans there, so some of you need to get off your high horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that. And there are tens of thousands just like her murdered in Syria by Assad and Isis. Murdered by those Obama "Passed" on.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go with Assad again. I think the US should support Assad, I've been following that for a couple years now.
> 
> The SA does not leave IEDs laying around villages, they clear them so the villagers can return.
> 
> Did you see all the Syrian citizens celebrating when SA regained control of Aleppo?
Click to expand...


I know several good posters who would agree with you. Who was attacking the population in the first place? 

Alas it is my bedtime. I would like nothing better than to continue this tomorrow. Thank you for your views. 

Greg


----------



## beagle9

Gracie said:


> They are taught from a very young age that lying to infidels is permitted and encouraged and we are all heathens. So the smiles, the kindnesses, the politeness...is nothing but a damn lie in my opinion. Does it make me feel guilty feeling that way? Yes. But I'd rather feel guilty than be dead.


. Not only those you speak of here are culturally taught anti this and anti that, but there is a problem of such a thing going on with other groups here as well.  This idea of a huge melting pot has run off the rails because there is no expectations of an obedience to morals, standards in which most would or could agree upon, and no loyalty to a country that is being undermined from the top down, and from the bottom up.  There is this thinking that technology, snooping, violations of privacy will keep it all under control, but that is a pipe dream in which leads to more control and less freedom for all. Trump's make America great again is based on what so many remember about their childhoods when peace and security was just a common thing, and not something people had to worry about every single day.  The infiltration of the anti-American anti-assimilation mindsets has blossomed over the years, and because of political correctness, the fear to offend when offending ones anti-American ways is appropriate, has left this nation and it's people highly vulnerable to exactly what we are seeing right now. The cultural shift from freedom to fear is the anti-American dream come true, otherwise for those who have been offended by this nations foundings, it's modernization, it's values, it's morals, it's cultures, it's laws, and it's peace found within it all.  We are on the edge of transforming into something not many will like or recognize in the end, but the stage has been set, and the last gasp of freedom along with this nations long running peace is coming to a screeching halt. The attacks on Trump are evidence of the transformation pushing back against any derailment that may have occurred to the agenda's of groups hell bent on reinventing this nation without many of the old traditions or standards left intact, and corporations are in bed with it all, because for their agenda to move forward as well, many things has to change for them also. The character of this nation is under attack by a multi-layered, multi-pronged strategy. Will be interesting to see where it goes next, but as with a weather person who can read the signs of the coming storms, so shall the signs of the times be read also.


----------



## TemplarKormac

gtopa1 said:


> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go at it. With what exactly do you disagree? That Obama's policies were an unmitigated disaster? I would be more than happy to argue the "yes" case on that one.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What if I told you that I agree with you? Obama's policies in the ME were disastrous. Look what he did to Israel at the U.N. last year.
> 
> What I disagree with is this rampant broadbrushing of an entire faith because of the actions of a few thousand radicals. And the idea that we should just simply wipe the religion out for that reason.
> 
> It's ludicrous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I said that?
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

 You asked me what I disagreed with, so I gave you a general list. I never said you said anything in particular.


----------



## Mindful

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> All they need is a hug, right?
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...t-Ramadan.html
> I can't get that little 8 yr. old girl's face out of my mind.  Some posters here seem to be more upset at the reporter getting body slammed, than these young people getting blown up. There was a lot of broad brushing against Republicans there, so some of you need to get off your high horses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True that. And there are tens of thousands just like her murdered in Syria by Assad and Isis. Murdered by those Obama "Passed" on.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go with Assad again. I think the US should support Assad, I've been following that for a couple years now.
> 
> The SA does not leave IEDs laying around villages, they clear them so the villagers can return.
> 
> Did you see all the Syrian citizens celebrating when SA regained control of Aleppo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know several good posters who would agree with you. Who was attacking the population in the first place?
> 
> Alas it is my bedtime. I would like nothing better than to continue this tomorrow. Thank you for your views.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...



British Airways under cyber attack. That'll be the next thing. The weapon of choice.


----------



## beagle9

gtopa1 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.
> 
> It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the Muslim apologists spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will indeed be interesting. I would suggest though that Isis speaks for themselves. How many other Moslems? I have no idea.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ISIS are the most devout Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most twisted definitely. Devout? I really can't say. Many seem to be just disgusting fanatics.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...

. Disgusting fanatics who came to be by what maybe ? Is it the attempt to modernize their religion maybe or to compromise it by the suggesting that they should be more open to Western ways of cultural thinking ??? Hmmmm. What stirred the hornet's nest up like this these days ??   These people "The Muslims" with their strict adherence to their faith are attempting to live in a liberal majority cultural society, and that is just asking for trouble, because they won't compromise their beliefs for the downfalls taking place within the western cultural society, and this as they are attempting to live within it. They won't bend, so they figure the host will bend first.


----------



## eagle1462010

Issa said:


> Bull crap....palestinians were pushed out to make room for settlers the whole world recognizes that and the UN issued dozens of condemnations against Israel that only the US vetoes (forest democracy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Conquistadors bombed Manchester? Whoda thunkit??
> 
> Greg
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Sarcasm is not a valid argument. Are you so obtuse that you can't see some of the same behavior and tactics being used by the Jihadists as the Conquistadors?
> 
> I can't alleviate your ignorance of history so I won't even try.  Good night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're spanking AROUND the problem. It is not deeply rooted in History and more than a car accident was caused by the invention of the petrol engine. It is about Syria, Assad, and extremists filling the vacuum. THAT is the immediate cause. Oh; and a Useful Idiot to a shit cause.
> 
> Thank you for not bothering; it would have been embarrassing for you.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## eagle1462010

Marion Morrison said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what's embarrassing is your attempt to talk yourself and your argument up. You're hellbent on labeling billions of people because you can't see past your biases and emotions.
> 
> I've embarrassed a number of your friends on this thread already. I'm primed and ready to add you to that list.
> 
> 
> 
> Shame based scolding works only from ill bred  parents to children
> It does not work on conservative adults
> Middle eadt  is a mess because they want it that way, squabbling about 1967 borders back to BC and everything in between
> Strife is their identity and there is no real wish to give it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is that element to it but it still comes down to good old money and opportunity. The Assad regime is the root cause of the current problems. The opportunists are the ISIS scum. There are others in between but that's it in a nutshell.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is the Assad regime the root cause of the current problems?
> 
> I'd say Hillary killing Khadaffi  is more relative to what happened in Manchester.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting point but without ISIS then there's no Libyan Connection for the Useful Idiot murderer. But true; there is a very significant "Hand of Hillary" on all this NOT TO REDUCE THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE MURDEROUS SCUM HIMSELF!!!
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assad is battling ISIS and trying to rescue his citizens from them.
> 
> W. Bush invading Iraq (was not necessary) and Obama prematurely withdrawing troops, and then doing nothing to ISIS
> 
> when they were all in convoy is the reason they are as numerous as they are today.
> 
> Obama had a perfect opportunity and squandered it.
> 
> The question is: Was it ineptness or in support of the caliphate?
Click to expand...






Camp Bucca....

US Camp Bucca in Iraq accidentally formed ISIS by housing jihadists together | Daily Mail Online

*S Prison camp in Iraq accidentally formed ISIS by housing the most radial jihadists together and allowing them to organize terror group*

*Camp Bucca in Iraq housed more than 100,000 men between 2003 and 2009*
*Among those held in Camp Bucca was Abu Bakr al-Baghdadi, the current leader of ISIS*
*Iraqi prisoners who refused to look at a Maxim magazine during an interrogation was considered to be more radical than others*
*The worst jihadists were placed together where they had plenty of time to plot terror against America since US guards did not speak Arabic*
*The jihadists wrote their contact info on the inside of their US provided boxer shorts  in order to meet again upon being released*


When U.S. forces pulled out of the region.............The U.S. military warned Iraq to NOT RELEASE THE REMAINING PRISONERS.............

That WARNING went unheeded......................


----------



## eagle1462010

Condensed History of the Region.  

Enjoy.


----------



## Tehon

Mindful said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> If people who want to understand why these attacks keep happening in Europe, ISIS's on-line magazine explains it.
> 
> It reiterates Andrew Neil's remarks during his Jeremy Corbyn interview yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see the Muslim apologists spin that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That will indeed be interesting. I would suggest though that Isis speaks for themselves. How many other Moslems? I have no idea.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were making bombs in Manchester apartments. Under our noses.
Click to expand...

A small price to pay for Israeli and Saudi security! (sarc)


----------



## eagle1462010

At 6:25 of the video.......you see the explanation.......quickly of the split of Islam into different groups.......Brought about by the Mongol Invasions and control of the region.............So roughly in 1600, the culmination of the civil Wars between rival groups within Islam occurred.......................And that INTERNAL struggle is the basis of the fighting between Sunni and Shia today..................Both believing they are the true path of Islam..........Why......because the leaders before went into a power struggle for control of the empire and set each other to War with each other.

The video shows..........that Caliphate after Caliphate occurred throughout Islamic History.........Well before we ever even existed as a Nation...........It shows how that they conquered Spain and nearly took France.........except for this guy..............





Who saved Europe from the Peaceful Muslim Invaders of his time...............Today the next caption would fit........






Then the Crusades to drive back the invasion of Muslim Forces.......and eventually the removal of all Muslims from Spain.......

Then further on........The Ottoman Empire expelled in WWI......The Ottoman Empire was another Caliphate to rule the region by the Sword and later the gun......

Expelled by the West and controlled primarily by England and France as the Turks sided with Germany and just committed Genocide in the Armenia.






This is what the Ottomans did during this Genocide............hanging on to their Empire by slaughtering the infidels of their time.

Make NO MISTAKE.......THIS IS HISTORY REPEATING ITSELF.........


----------



## eagle1462010

Enter Multi-Culturalism..........While many decide to live within the boundaries of the Host Nation........MANY refuse to conform to their new homes laws and beliefs.......then Use the hosts own laws and Humanity against them.........Because they believe that only 1 culture should prevail based on their Religion........In the Middle East History has repeated itself as the versions of Islam wage War against ALL who don't believe as they do................Or MAKE THEM SLAVES..........or PAY A TAX to remain.....................or slaughter them such as Coptic Christians and Kurds............Based on religion..............or the version of it they deem worthy............


Nations should NOT give up their NATIONAL IDENTITY or BELIEFS to APPEASE the Beliefs systems of others....................And those SWEARING OATHS of Citizenship in our countries should Not march down streets carrying signs THAT ARE BASICALLY SEDITION against the Country THEY HAVE SWORN an OATH of ALLENGENCE TO ..................Sedition being a slippery slope.................

What am I............as an American to do when I see protests in America that hold signs up saying Islam will Dominate, or even Death to America in our own cities???????????  Immediately when I point it out..............it's Islamaphobia...........your a Bigot.............You hate all Muslims...................Which is PSYCHOLOGICAL WARFARE................TO SILENCE FREE SPEECH...............

I WILL NOT BE SILENCED in that I will call out what I see here................I will not care when you call me names or say I'm the problem.............When I make these statements I am not saying it is all Muslims I'm against.............But against those who DO SUCH THINGS...........DAMN SKIPPY I'M CALLING YOU OUT..............

If you don't like it here............then you can choose the Freedom that was given to you when you came here..........The Freedom TO LEAVE HERE..........If you stay.......................To which do you adhere to.................Your Religion or to our country..................or your Religion while still accepting our beliefs and laws...........

enough for now...........


----------



## Dalia

eagle1462010 said:


> At 6:25 of the video.......you see the explanation.......quickly of the split of Islam into different groups.......Brought about by the Mongol Invasions and control of the region.............So roughly in 1600, the culmination of the civil Wars between rival groups within Islam occurred.......................And that INTERNAL struggle is the basis of the fighting between Sunni and Shia today..................Both believing they are the true path of Islam..........Why......because the leaders before went into a power struggle for control of the empire and set each other to War with each other.
> 
> The video shows..........that Caliphate after Caliphate occurred throughout Islamic History.........Well before we ever even existed as a Nation...........It shows how that they conquered Spain and nearly took France.........except for this guy..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who saved Europe from the Peaceful Muslim Invaders of his time...............Today the next caption would fit........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Crusades to drive back the invasion of Muslim Forces.......and eventually the removal of all Muslims from Spain.......
> 
> Then further on........The Ottoman Empire expelled in WWI......The Ottoman Empire was another Caliphate to rule the region by the Sword and later the gun......
> 
> Expelled by the West and controlled primarily by England and France as the Turks sided with Germany and just committed Genocide in the Armenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Ottomans did during this Genocide............hanging on to their Empire by slaughtering the infidels of their time.
> 
> Make NO MISTAKE.......THIS IS HISTORY REPEATING ITSELF.........


Hello,

After Christian fighters captured Jerusalem during the First Crusade, groups of pilgrims from across Western Europe began visiting the Holy Land. Around 1118, a French knight named Hugues de Payens founded a military order devoted to protecting these pilgrims, calling it the Poor Knights of the Temple of King Solomon (later the Knights Templar). In 1129 the knights received the formal endorsement of the Catholic Church, and new recruits and lavish donations began pouring in from across Europe. Known for their austere code of conduct and signature style of dress (white habits emblazoned with a red cross), the Templars established new chapters throughout Western Europe. They developed a reputation as fierce warriors during the Crusades and set up a network of banks, gaining enormous financial sway. At the height of their influence, they boasted a sizable fleet of ships, owned the island of Cyprus and served as a primary lender to European monarchs and nobles.

Muslim soldiers retook Jerusalem and turned the tide of the Crusades in the late 12th century, forcing the Templars to relocate their base of operations to Paris. There, King Philip IV resolved to bring down the order, perhaps because the Templars had denied the indebted ruler additional loans. On October 13, 1307, scores of French Templars were arrested and brutally tortured until many confessed to false charges. Three years later, dozens were burned at the stake in Paris. Under pressure from King Philip, Pope Clement V reluctantly dissolved the Knights Templar in 1312.

While most historians agree that the Knights Templar fully disbanded 700 years ago, some people believe the order went underground and remains in existence to this day. In the 18th century, certain organizations, most notably the Freemasons, revived some of the medieval knights’ symbols and traditions. More recently, stories about the legendary Templars—that they dug up the Holy Grail while occupying the Temple Mount, for instance, or harbored a secret capable of destroying the Catholic Church—have found their way into popular books and films.

*My photos of a templar historical reconstitution in my région Vienne/France *












































MusicTemplar with French Honor to the Templier.


My photos of a templar historical reconstitution in my région Vienne/France


----------



## eagle1462010

Dalia said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At 6:25 of the video.......you see the explanation.......quickly of the split of Islam into different groups.......Brought about by the Mongol Invasions and control of the region.............So roughly in 1600, the culmination of the civil Wars between rival groups within Islam occurred.......................And that INTERNAL struggle is the basis of the fighting between Sunni and Shia today..................Both believing they are the true path of Islam..........Why......because the leaders before went into a power struggle for control of the empire and set each other to War with each other.
> 
> The video shows..........that Caliphate after Caliphate occurred throughout Islamic History.........Well before we ever even existed as a Nation...........It shows how that they conquered Spain and nearly took France.........except for this guy..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who saved Europe from the Peaceful Muslim Invaders of his time...............Today the next caption would fit........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Crusades to drive back the invasion of Muslim Forces.......and eventually the removal of all Muslims from Spain.......
> 
> Then further on........The Ottoman Empire expelled in WWI......The Ottoman Empire was another Caliphate to rule the region by the Sword and later the gun......
> 
> Expelled by the West and controlled primarily by England and France as the Turks sided with Germany and just committed Genocide in the Armenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Ottomans did during this Genocide............hanging on to their Empire by slaughtering the infidels of their time.
> 
> Make NO MISTAKE.......THIS IS HISTORY REPEATING ITSELF.........
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> After Christian fighters captured Jerusalem during the First Crusade, groups of pilgrims from across Western Europe began visiting the Holy Land. Around 1118, a French knight named Hugues de Payens founded a military order devoted to protecting these pilgrims, calling it the Poor Knights of the Temple of King Solomon (later the Knights Templar). In 1129 the knights received the formal endorsement of the Catholic Church, and new recruits and lavish donations began pouring in from across Europe. Known for their austere code of conduct and signature style of dress (white habits emblazoned with a red cross), the Templars established new chapters throughout Western Europe. They developed a reputation as fierce warriors during the Crusades and set up a network of banks, gaining enormous financial sway. At the height of their influence, they boasted a sizable fleet of ships, owned the island of Cyprus and served as a primary lender to European monarchs and nobles.
> 
> Muslim soldiers retook Jerusalem and turned the tide of the Crusades in the late 12th century, forcing the Templars to relocate their base of operations to Paris. There, King Philip IV resolved to bring down the order, perhaps because the Templars had denied the indebted ruler additional loans. On October 13, 1307, scores of French Templars were arrested and brutally tortured until many confessed to false charges. Three years later, dozens were burned at the stake in Paris. Under pressure from King Philip, Pope Clement V reluctantly dissolved the Knights Templar in 1312.
> 
> While most historians agree that the Knights Templar fully disbanded 700 years ago, some people believe the order went underground and remains in existence to this day. In the 18th century, certain organizations, most notably the Freemasons, revived some of the medieval knights’ symbols and traditions. More recently, stories about the legendary Templars—that they dug up the Holy Grail while occupying the Temple Mount, for instance, or harbored a secret capable of destroying the Catholic Church—have found their way into popular books and films.
> 
> *My photos of a templar historical reconstitution in my région Vienne/France *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MusicTemplar with French Honor to the Templier.
> 
> 
> My photos of a templar historical reconstitution in my région Vienne/France
Click to expand...

Yes...........the Crusades are part of the History of the Region..................and their beginning happened as a response to the others invading the region.............

Leading to the Ottoman Empire later on.....that remained until WWI.............

Leading to the Colonization of North Africa and the Middles East by England and France.................

2 sides taking over the region over time.............And now 1 side wishes to repeat it.........others oppose it.


----------



## eagle1462010

CAN I TRUST THOSE COMING HERE TO KEEP THEIR PROMISE............................





That picture is from England..............They swore and Oath their too...................Are they in violation of the Oath to the host country now..............


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## eagle1462010

American Muslims who gave their life fighting for our country.  
They understand what an Oath and Promise is......................they gave their lives for it.........





Him........NOT SO MUCH


----------



## Pogo

Here's a demonstration of exactly WHY we stand against bigotry on this site, such as has been aired in this thread by cowards hiding behind internet anonymity:

*Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train*

>> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV. <<​
That is exactly what this ignorance leads to.  On this board we just get shouted down and falsely accused.  In real life we get stabbed to death for doing the same thing.

Full thread just posted.


----------



## depotoo

Prior to the attack, police say the suspect was yelling hateful statements at two Muslim girls, one of whom was wearing a hijab. His speech was not specifically anti-Muslim and his behavior was erratic, Portland Police Bureau Sgt. Pete Simpson said.

Sgt. Pete Simpson with Portland Police added the suspect appeared to be acting erratically, and wasn't necessarily focused on anti-Muslim insults during the attack.

He said the two young women had left the train before police arrived. The identities of the women aren't known and Simpson said detectives would like to speak to them and any others who left the scene.
PPB: Suspect hurled insults at Muslim women, slashed throats of men who tried to stop him



Pogo said:


> Here's a demonstration of exactly WHY we stand against bigotry on this site, such as has been aired in this thread by cowards hiding behind internet anonymity:
> 
> *Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train*
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV. <<​
> That is exactly what this ignorance leads to.  On this board we just get shouted down and falsely accused.  In real life we get stabbed to death for doing the same thing.
> 
> Full thread just posted.


----------



## Papageorgio

eagle1462010 said:


> American Muslims who gave their life fighting for our country.
> They understand what an Oath and Promise is......................they gave their lives for it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him........NOT SO MUCH



There are wonderful Muslims out there, 99% are great, then you have a bunch of terrorists who claim to be Muslim and then you have the terrorist sympathizers. The terrorist and their sympathizers need to be taken care of.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Muslims who gave their life fighting for our country.
> They understand what an Oath and Promise is......................they gave their lives for it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him........NOT SO MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are wonderful Muslims out there, 99% are great, then you have a bunch of terrorists who claim to be Muslim and then you have the terrorist sympathizers. The terrorist and their sympathizers need to be taken care of.
Click to expand...


Before that can be done they need to be identified.  Which you are flatly incapable of.


----------



## Dalia

basquebromance said:


>



Here is another asshole that killed a little girl a eight-year-old Miriam Monsonego
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Toulouse, France 2012
The little girl run away from him in the School court  he chased her to shool at her point blank in the head.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Muslims who gave their life fighting for our country.
> They understand what an Oath and Promise is......................they gave their lives for it.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him........NOT SO MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are wonderful Muslims out there, 99% are great, then you have a bunch of terrorists who claim to be Muslim and then you have the terrorist sympathizers. The terrorist and their sympathizers need to be taken care of.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before that can be done they need to be identified.  Which you are flatly incapable of.
Click to expand...

And you are?  

Hasan was giving signs long before he did the deed................


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.  
Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........

Riddle me this..................

Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................

I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................

Geesh.


----------



## Papageorgio

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.



According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.

Hating terrorists is now bigotry. We need to love and understand why they kill innocent people.


----------



## eagle1462010

Papageorgio said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
Click to expand...

I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...


----------



## depotoo

What she  fails to note, is the Baptist have no affiliation with Westboro.





eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.


----------



## depotoo

Latest-

Greater Manchester Police described the evacuation in the inner-city area as a "precautionary measure to ensure everyone's safety".

Boscombe Street was cleared by counter-terror officers on Saturday morning, and a bomb disposal van was sent to the scene.

Mark Rowley, the head of national counter-terrorism policing, said 17 searches had either concluded or were continuing - mostly in the North West.

Speaking outside Scotland Yard, he stressed there was still much to do and warned more searches and arrests were likely to take place in the coming days.

Overnight, officers performed a controlled explosion at a property in Cheetham Hill. Two men, 20 and 22, were arrested.

A bus was also stormed to detain a 44-year-old man in Rusholme.

Police say they have tracked down a large part of the network linked to suicide bomber Salman Abedi - with "thousands of exhibits" now being examined by investigators.

"I think it is fair to say that there has been enormous progress with the investigation, but there is still an awful lot of work to do," Chief Constable Ian Hopkins said.
UK's terror threat level reduced to 'severe'


----------



## WEATHER53

basquebromance said:


>


Because there is far more concern in their brainwashed minds of being PC multicultural than staying alive
The assa  guy here keep chirping about "all the good Muslims"  I think we believe they mostly don't killus but why do so disproportionately many kill us?


----------



## Dalia

eagle1462010 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
Click to expand...

eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?


----------



## EvilCat Breath

depotoo said:


> Prior to the attack, police say the suspect was yelling hateful statements at two Muslim girls, one of whom was wearing a hijab. His speech was not specifically anti-Muslim and his behavior was erratic, Portland Police Bureau Sgt. Pete Simpson said.
> 
> Sgt. Pete Simpson with Portland Police added the suspect appeared to be acting erratically, and wasn't necessarily focused on anti-Muslim insults during the attack.
> 
> He said the two young women had left the train before police arrived. The identities of the women aren't known and Simpson said detectives would like to speak to them and any others who left the scene.
> PPB: Suspect hurled insults at Muslim women, slashed throats of men who tried to stop him
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a demonstration of exactly WHY we stand against bigotry on this site, such as has been aired in this thread by cowards hiding behind internet anonymity:
> 
> *Witnesses: Man Cut the Throats of Two MAX Passengers Who Tried to Stop Anti-Muslim Bullying of Women on Northeast Portland Train*
> 
> >> May 26: A man riding the MAX [light rail service] in Northeast Portland [Oregon] fatally stabbed two passengers who tried to stop him from hurling racial and anti-Muslim insults at women on the train, witnesses tell WW's news partner KATU-TV. <<​
> That is exactly what this ignorance leads to.  On this board we just get shouted down and falsely accused.  In real life we get stabbed to death for doing the same thing.
> 
> Full thread just posted.
Click to expand...

Prior to the attack the man was screaming "I hate white" people.  Then he shoved a bystander off the Platform onto the train tracks.

'I Hate White People': Black Male Charged with Attempted Murder as a Hate Crime

This is the same kind of crazy as the man shouting at the muslim women.   The man who hates white people is crazy.  He's not a bigot and it wasn't hate speech.  Neither was the guy screaming at the two women.


----------



## eagle1462010

Dalia said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
Click to expand...

Well they go we condemn the Muslim for his actions...........but you guys are the real problem here..............yeah they do.


----------



## Papageorgio

Dalia said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
Click to expand...


Oh they say all the right things, we hate what the terrorists did, and then they throw in a "but" someone made them do it, "but" they are misunderstood, "but" we invaded them after 911 and on and on. The excuse the wrong doers.


----------



## Papageorgio

eagle1462010 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well they go we condemn the Muslim for his actions...........but you guys are the real problem here..............yeah they do.
Click to expand...


We have a WINNER! That sums it up nicely.


----------



## Dalia

Now, We are at 82 pages and if we reread all the posts of the leftists we will find no allusion to the victims of manchester, photos or anything that would have a relationship with what happened. If I am wrong and I missed some compassion on your part let me know.


----------



## Issa

Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.


Dalia said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Issa said:


> Can you tell us a little people on how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped removed Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So you are not one of us?


----------



## eagle1462010

Issa said:


> Can you tell us a little people on how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped removed Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Algerian War - Wikipedia

Your source on 1.5 million...........doesn't show up anywhere I look.


----------



## Issa

I'm not French , and who are you?



Papageorgio said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little people on how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped removed Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are not one of us?
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

If you have time go down to Algeria and they'll show you all the mass graves. The French were as barbaric as Isis beheading the Algerians and displaying them, there are tons of pictures showing that.


eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little people on how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped removed Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> Your source on 1.5 million...........doesn't show up anywhere I look.
Click to expand...




eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little people on how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped removed Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Algerian War - Wikipedia
> 
> Your source on 1.5 million...........doesn't show up anywhere I look.
Click to expand...


----------



## Issa

The irony my grandfather Moroccan Muslim fought for France''s independence from the Nazis, while Morocco was still occupied by France in the promise that Morocco will be independent.
After the war went back to Morocco where he passes away, my uncle and aunt (his kids) moved to France, them and their families were segregated in ghettos with other immigrants, discriminated against in the job market, some hustled and succeed but lot were left to join gangs and radicalized. 
France did so many horrI've things, and won't recognize it's mistakes. One should learn from his mistakes, or they deem to keep on repeating them.


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?


----------



## Issa

Horrible acts just like the French crimes in Africa and recently in Lybia that led a whole country to civil war and Isis taking over.
I needed to show how hypocrite you are, Muslims helped liberate your country, helped build it...and you lived off the wealth of,Muslims occupation and now you put them all in one basket.



Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> Horrible acts just like the French crimes in Africa and recently in Lybia that led a whole country to civil war and Isis taking over.
> I needed to show how hypocrite you are, Muslims helped liberate your country, helped build it...and you lived off the wealth of,Muslims occupation and now you put them all in one basket.
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> 
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Horrible acts, that's it ?


----------



## Pogo

Dalia said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?
Click to expand...


I can.

It was the first terrorist bombing there since the last one --- by the IRA.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh they say all the right things, we hate what the terrorists did, and then they throw in a "but" someone made them do it, "but" they are misunderstood, "but" we invaded them after 911 and on and on. The excuse the wrong doers.
Click to expand...


NOBODY has "excused" any "wrong doers".  I've challenged you now for _three days_ to document that and you continue to FAIL to do it.


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> 
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can.
> 
> It was the first terrorist bombing there since the last one --- by the IRA.
Click to expand...

Very Small answer ...


----------



## Issa

It's an answer, isn't it?
So before you put all of us Muslims in one basket....sit with yourself, and ask what did we do collectively wrong? If I'm here in Cali minding my own business...why me and my religion gets blamed?
I gave you an example of what France did to Muslims, so you can draw a conclusion that you just can't generalise.
And wether you like it or not the fact that this terrorist managed to go to Lybia, get trained come back....and before in ghadafi''s rule he wouldn't be able to enter Lybia train with a terrorist group. But France and the coalition created that void in Lybia for the terrorists to fill in.
I know it's a too big of a picture for your small mind to comprehend and absorb.


Dalia said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've long ago gave up on understanding Liberal Logic...
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can.
> 
> It was the first terrorist bombing there since the last one --- by the IRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Small answer ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dr Grump

All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t

• Who started the First World War, which killed 37 million and injured 22, 379, 053 that includes 7 million civilians? Muslims?
• Who started the Second World War, which killed over 60 million, which was over 2.5% of the world population? Muslims? 
• Who killed about 20 million of Aborigines in Australia? Muslims? 
• Who drop the nuclear bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, which killed 166,000 people in Hiroshima and 80,000 in Nagasaki? Muslims?
• Who killed more than 100 million Red Indians in North America? Muslims? 
• Who killed more than 50 million Indian in South America? Muslims? 
• Who took about 180 million African people as slaves and when 88% of them died, threw them into the Atlantic Ocean? Muslims? 
NO
They weren’t Muslims! First of all, you have to define terrorism properly…. If a non-Muslim does something bad… it is crime. But if a Muslim commits the same, he is a terrorist. So first remove the double standard… then come to the point.


----------



## Tilly

eagle1462010 said:


> Enter Multi-Culturalism..........While many decide to live within the boundaries of the Host Nation........MANY refuse to conform to their new homes laws and beliefs.......then Use the hosts own laws and Humanity against them.........Because they believe that only 1 culture should prevail based on their Religion........In the Middle East History has repeated itself as the versions of Islam wage War against ALL who don't believe as they do................Or MAKE THEM SLAVES..........or PAY A TAX to remain.....................or slaughter them such as Coptic Christians and Kurds............Based on religion..............or the version of it they deem worthy............
> 
> 
> Nations should NOT give up their NATIONAL IDENTITY or BELIEFS to APPEASE the Beliefs systems of others....................And those SWEARING OATHS of Citizenship in our countries should Not march down streets carrying signs THAT ARE BASICALLY SEDITION against the Country THEY HAVE SWORN an OATH of ALLENGENCE TO ..................Sedition being a slippery slope.................
> 
> What am I............as an American to do when I see protests in America that hold signs up saying Islam will Dominate, or even Death to America in our own cities???????????  Immediately when I point it out..............it's Islamaphobia...........your a Bigot.............You hate all Muslims...................Which is PSYCHOLOGICAL WARFARE................TO SILENCE FREE SPEECH...............
> 
> I WILL NOT BE SILENCED in that I will call out what I see here................I will not care when you call me names or say I'm the problem.............When I make these statements I am not saying it is all Muslims I'm against.............But against those who DO SUCH THINGS...........DAMN SKIPPY I'M CALLING YOU OUT..............
> 
> If you don't like it here............then you can choose the Freedom that was given to you when you came here..........The Freedom TO LEAVE HERE..........If you stay.......................To which do you adhere to.................Your Religion or to our country..................or your Religion while still accepting our beliefs and laws...........
> 
> enough for now...........


Bravo, Eagle


----------



## Coyote

gtopa1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.


----------



## eagle1462010

Issa said:


> It's an answer, isn't it?
> So before you put all of us Muslims in one basket....sit with yourself, and ask what did we do collectively wrong? If I'm here in Cali minding my own business...why me and my religion gets blamed?
> I gave you an example of what France did to Muslims, so you can draw a conclusion that you just can't generalise.
> And wether you like it or not the fact that this terrorist managed to go to Lybia, get trained come back....and before in ghadafi''s rule he wouldn't be able to enter Lybia train with a terrorist group. But France and the coalition created that void in Lybia for the terrorists to fill in.
> I know it's a too big of a picture for your small mind to comprehend and absorb.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010, I think I understood that these are superficial people who think only of their small navel which ranks side of the terrorist Muslims. They are unable to feel compassion for the victims of terrorists.
> We can see it in all the sensitive thread it is always the same song Muslims are not all monsters, but nothing nothing about the  victims of the attacks that means a lot, no?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can.
> 
> It was the first terrorist bombing there since the last one --- by the IRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Small answer ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Atrocities happened on both sides of that equation.  Neither side is innocent.  One side says 1.5 million died........the other 400,000 in a period of 8 years.


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
Click to expand...

There was quite a gathering at the Saudi meeting. The solutions are in their midst...with President Trump assisting where appropriate.

Greg


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
Click to expand...

Egypt also blew up the supply tunnels going to Gaza and they outlawed the Muslim Brotherhood.  They have been on the right side of the equation in this fight.


----------



## Coyote

Old Yeller said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see the same passion towards mass shootings and gun violence that kills thousands each year. But everytime a white supremacist  commits a mass murder, he's mentally ill....when a terrorist does it you accuse the while 1.5 billion Muslims all over the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is:  Let the muslims clean up muslim problems.  They cause all the problems, fix it. Fix it in you own lands.  Do not bring that crap out to other lands.  Nice spin job about civil war. lol.
> View attachment 129086
> 
> Keep spinning.  Here is 59 countries (last year) for you to SPIN on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a spin job.  Reality.
> 
> In the meantime, it's not the problem of America's Muslims.  So don't lay that crap on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh really?  You must of missed:  Fort Hood?  Georgia?  ARK? KY? SanBerDoo?  FLA? And about 1000 others.
> Put you blinders back on.  stay ignorant of actual happenings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  But, not good enough.  Work on the BIG problem first.  islamic violence is 100s' per day.  A shooting here and there does not compare?  We can't work on little stuff while the big stuff occupies all resources.  Another reason to rid islamist cancer.  We have given it 50-60-70 years and it is worse than ever.
Click to expand...


In the US?  You might want to check statistics.


----------



## Coyote

gtopa1 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was quite a gathering at the Saudi meeting. The solutions are in their midst...with President Trump assisting where appropriate.
> 
> Greg
Click to expand...


It's always been - and that's exactly what Obama was doing - supporting local players, not sending in troops.  Solution has to come from within.


----------



## gtopa1

eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an answer, isn't it?
> So before you put all of us Muslims in one basket....sit with yourself, and ask what did we do collectively wrong? If I'm here in Cali minding my own business...why me and my religion gets blamed?
> I gave you an example of what France did to Muslims, so you can draw a conclusion that you just can't generalise.
> And wether you like it or not the fact that this terrorist managed to go to Lybia, get trained come back....and before in ghadafi''s rule he wouldn't be able to enter Lybia train with a terrorist group. But France and the coalition created that void in Lybia for the terrorists to fill in.
> I know it's a too big of a picture for your small mind to comprehend and absorb.
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us a little how many people your country France killed in Africa?? We already know 1.5 million algerians.
> And recently Lybia and how you guys helped remove Ghadaif after he paid billions to sarkozy? Did Isis exist in Lybia during Gaddafi or not?
> Enlighten us please about how wonderful you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can.
> 
> It was the first terrorist bombing there since the last one --- by the IRA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Small answer ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atrocities happened on both sides of that equation.  Neither side is innocent.  One side says 1.5 million died........the other 400,000 in a period of 8 years.
Click to expand...


They like to include the number of deaths during the Clinton Enforced sanctions. And MOST were killed by other Moslems. 

Greg


----------



## eagle1462010

Saudi Arabian-led intervention in Yemen - Wikipedia

Fighter jets and ground forces from Egypt, Morocco, Jordan, Sudan, the United Arab Emirates, Kuwait, Qatar, Bahrain and Academi mercenaries also took part in the operation. Djibouti, Eritrea and Somalia made their airspace, territorial waters and military bases available to the coalition.[20] The United States provided intelligence and logistical support, including aerial refueling and search-and-rescue for downed coalition pilots.[6][124] It also accelerated the sale of weapons to coalition states.[125] US and Britain have deployed their military personnel in the command and control centre responsible for Saudi-led air strikes on Yemen, having access to lists of targets.[126][127][


This fight still goes on.  These Nations are fighting more than just Syria.


----------



## gtopa1

Coyote said:


> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There was quite a gathering at the Saudi meeting. The solutions are in their midst...with President Trump assisting where appropriate.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's always been - and that's exactly what Obama was doing - supporting local players, not sending in troops.  Solution has to come from within.
Click to expand...


The population is relatively helpless against a Totalitarian Military/ Terror State. Iraq showed that the population could not do it on their own. In the end the State just slaughters its opponents. 

With all those leaders now on the same page I would suggest that the end is nigh...sorta thingy. How that will affect the Useful Idiots doing home bombings? Time will tell. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Dr Grump said:


> All Terrorists are Muslims…Except the 94% that Aren’t
> 
> • Who started the First World War, which killed 37 million and injured 22, 379, 053 that includes 7 million civilians? Muslims?
> • Who started the Second World War, which killed over 60 million, which was over 2.5% of the world population? Muslims?
> • Who killed about 20 million of Aborigines in Australia? Muslims?
> • Who drop the nuclear bombs on Hiroshima and Nagasaki, which killed 166,000 people in Hiroshima and 80,000 in Nagasaki? Muslims?
> • Who killed more than 100 million Red Indians in North America? Muslims?
> • Who killed more than 50 million Indian in South America? Muslims?
> • Who took about 180 million African people as slaves and when 88% of them died, threw them into the Atlantic Ocean? Muslims?
> NO
> They weren’t Muslims! First of all, you have to define terrorism properly…. If a non-Muslim does something bad… it is crime. But if a Muslim commits the same, he is a terrorist. So first remove the double standard… then come to the point.



Who killed those people in Manchester...100% Useful Idiot Pommy Muslim. 

Greg


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt also blew up the supply tunnels going to Gaza and they outlawed the Muslim Brotherhood.  They have been on the right side of the equation in this fight.
Click to expand...


Sort of.  Here's the problem with the region.  You don't have any real white hats.

Egypt overthrew Mubarrek, with surprisingly little bloodshed.  They held legitimate elections.  The main reason I read for MB's success was they were the only political group that was well organized - Egypt isn't like the US with established parties.  So the MB won the election.  They aren't ISIS, but people act like they are - they've inflated the MB into some sort of bogeyman inflitrating western institutions - it's kind of crazy.  However, they are certainly a conservative Islamist party, Morsi managed to grant himself almost unlimited powers, issued various decrees, shut down the more liberal reformers and jailed journalists.  The Egyptian economy continued to tank, the authorities did little to provide security to Egypt's minorities, such as the Copts, or even to the Israeli embassy, which they allowed thugs to attack and people were demanding his resignation which he wouldn't and then there was a coup.  But here's the thing - it was a coup of a democratically elected government.  And Al-Sisi is just as brutal.  Egypt is  among the top jailers of journalists in the world, thousands of political opponents have been arrested for their opposition to the al-Sisi government, and lets not forget Egyptian security forces killed over 800 people in one day in August 2013.  So people crowing about it ought to keep in mind that his regime IS brutal to it's own people.


----------



## Pogo

Papageorgio said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Hating terrorists is now bigotry. We need to love and understand why they kill innocent people.
Click to expand...


Once AGAIN you lying bucket of colostomy bag emptying, *NOBODY "DEFENDED" ANY TERRORISTS*.  That's entirely *YOUR* lie that you pulled out of *YOUR* ass, which I've challenged you _repeatedly _to back up with any quote from anywhere, and you can't do it because you're a _fucking lying wimp._


----------



## Pogo

eagle1462010 said:


> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........



What in the wide world of fuck are you even babbling about?

Got a link?  Or are you just pulling it out of your ass too?

Have any idea how the "quote" function works?


----------



## depotoo

Muslim Brotherhood review: main findings - GOV.UK
From the U.K. Government in 2015
The Muslim Brotherhood, violence and terrorism 





Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt also blew up the supply tunnels going to Gaza and they outlawed the Muslim Brotherhood.  They have been on the right side of the equation in this fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of.  Here's the problem with the region.  You don't have any real white hats.
> 
> Egypt overthrew Mubarrek, with surprisingly little bloodshed.  They held legitimate elections.  The main reason I read for MB's success was they were the only political group that was well organized - Egypt isn't like the US with established parties.  So the MB won the election.  They aren't ISIS, but people act like they are - they've inflated the MB into some sort of bogeyman inflitrating western institutions - it's kind of crazy.  However, they are certainly a conservative Islamist party, Morsi managed to grant himself almost unlimited powers, issued various decrees, shut down the more liberal reformers and jailed journalists.  The Egyptian economy continued to tank, the authorities did little to provide security to Egypt's minorities, such as the Copts, or even to the Israeli embassy, which they allowed thugs to attack and people were demanding his resignation which he wouldn't and then there was a coup.  But here's the thing - it was a coup of a democratically elected government.  And Al-Sisi is just as brutal.  Egypt is  among the top jailers of journalists in the world, thousands of political opponents have been arrested for their opposition to the al-Sisi government, and lets not forget Egyptian security forces killed over 800 people in one day in August 2013.  So people crowing about it ought to keep in mind that his regime IS brutal to it's own people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ame®icano

Watch this... very interesting @ 5 min mark.


----------



## Coyote

eagle1462010 said:


> At 6:25 of the video.......you see the explanation.......quickly of the split of Islam into different groups.......Brought about by the Mongol Invasions and control of the region.............So roughly in 1600, the culmination of the civil Wars between rival groups within Islam occurred.......................And that INTERNAL struggle is the basis of the fighting between Sunni and Shia today..................Both believing they are the true path of Islam..........Why......because the leaders before went into a power struggle for control of the empire and set each other to War with each other.
> 
> The video shows..........that Caliphate after Caliphate occurred throughout Islamic History.........Well before we ever even existed as a Nation...........It shows how that they conquered Spain and nearly took France.........except for this guy..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who saved Europe from the Peaceful Muslim Invaders of his time...............Today the next caption would fit........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Crusades to drive back the invasion of Muslim Forces.......and eventually the removal of all Muslims from Spain.......
> 
> Then further on........The Ottoman Empire expelled in WWI......The Ottoman Empire was another Caliphate to rule the region by the Sword and later the gun......
> 
> Expelled by the West and controlled primarily by England and France as the Turks sided with Germany and just committed Genocide in the Armenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Ottomans did during this Genocide............hanging on to their Empire by slaughtering the infidels of their time.
> 
> Make NO MISTAKE.......THIS IS HISTORY REPEATING ITSELF.........



You do realize the Crusaders were hardly nice guys don't you?  That violence and the sword was the way of things then?  Christian nations conquered lands by the sword, forced their religion on natives, engaged genocide.

That was history...*if you are going to be accurate.*


----------



## depotoo

It perfectly highlights the problem.





Ame®icano said:


> Watch this... very interesting @ 5 min mark.


----------



## Ame®icano

depotoo said:


> It perfectly highlights the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this... very interesting @ 5 min mark.
Click to expand...


Imam Tawhidi speaks the truth. How many are like him?


----------



## depotoo

Did you catch the title of the book he was talking about?
Listening to him and knowing he has to hide to keep from getting killed preaching that Islam needs to reform to be peaceful and isn't, and others like him also receiving death threats rather confirms what we have being saying.
Muslim schools ‘a problem’ and should be shut down, community leader says


Ame®icano said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It perfectly highlights the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this... very interesting @ 5 min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imam Tawhidi speaks the truth. How many are like him?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful




----------



## Issa

For all the bigots here.
Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
You see where your hatred heads to?
So we should cry that all you white's are racists?

Keep up your fucking hate and bigotry, because I can assure you... it doesn't help no one.

And this administration and its media went over like is no biggy.

If that was a middle easter man who did.....ohhhhhh boy!!! You see how hypocrite racists and bigots you are and those who you voted for?


----------



## Mindful

Issa said:


> For all the bigots here.
> Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
> You see where your hatred heads to?
> So we should cry that all you white's are racists?
> 
> Keep up your fucking hate and bigotry, because I can assure it doesn't help no one.



Your name calling and accusations don't help either.

The Manchester bombing was a calculated and organised plot. Coldly and methodically carried out.


----------



## Brynmr

Issa said:


> For all the bigots here.
> Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
> You see where your hatred heads to?



Your phony concern for the lives of 2 people is noted.


----------



## Issa

I see that it's just a number for you. Not surprised.



Brynmr said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the bigots here.
> Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
> You see where your hatred heads to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your phony concern for the lives of 2 people is noted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

We have to recogonise that Islamist extremism is a serious problem; we can’t always be culturally sensitive about this issue. Things have to change.


Sara Khan: "We Can't Be Politically Correct About Islamist Extremism"


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> At 6:25 of the video.......you see the explanation.......quickly of the split of Islam into different groups.......Brought about by the Mongol Invasions and control of the region.............So roughly in 1600, the culmination of the civil Wars between rival groups within Islam occurred.......................And that INTERNAL struggle is the basis of the fighting between Sunni and Shia today..................Both believing they are the true path of Islam..........Why......because the leaders before went into a power struggle for control of the empire and set each other to War with each other.
> 
> The video shows..........that Caliphate after Caliphate occurred throughout Islamic History.........Well before we ever even existed as a Nation...........It shows how that they conquered Spain and nearly took France.........except for this guy..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who saved Europe from the Peaceful Muslim Invaders of his time...............Today the next caption would fit........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the Crusades to drive back the invasion of Muslim Forces.......and eventually the removal of all Muslims from Spain.......
> 
> Then further on........The Ottoman Empire expelled in WWI......The Ottoman Empire was another Caliphate to rule the region by the Sword and later the gun......
> 
> Expelled by the West and controlled primarily by England and France as the Turks sided with Germany and just committed Genocide in the Armenia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what the Ottomans did during this Genocide............hanging on to their Empire by slaughtering the infidels of their time.
> 
> Make NO MISTAKE.......THIS IS HISTORY REPEATING ITSELF.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the Crusaders were hardly nice guys don't you?  That violence and the sword was the way of things then?  Christian nations conquered lands by the sword, forced their religion on natives, engaged genocide.
> 
> That was history...*if you are going to be accurate.*
Click to expand...

All sides were Brutal Back then.  But the Invasion of Europe was the beginning of why the Crusades even started.  

All the boundaries over there of countries are pretty much RELIGIOUS LINES.


----------



## eagle1462010

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt also blew up the supply tunnels going to Gaza and they outlawed the Muslim Brotherhood.  They have been on the right side of the equation in this fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of.  Here's the problem with the region.  You don't have any real white hats.
> 
> Egypt overthrew Mubarrek, with surprisingly little bloodshed.  They held legitimate elections.  The main reason I read for MB's success was they were the only political group that was well organized - Egypt isn't like the US with established parties.  So the MB won the election.  They aren't ISIS, but people act like they are - they've inflated the MB into some sort of bogeyman inflitrating western institutions - it's kind of crazy.  However, they are certainly a conservative Islamist party, Morsi managed to grant himself almost unlimited powers, issued various decrees, shut down the more liberal reformers and jailed journalists.  The Egyptian economy continued to tank, the authorities did little to provide security to Egypt's minorities, such as the Copts, or even to the Israeli embassy, which they allowed thugs to attack and people were demanding his resignation which he wouldn't and then there was a coup.  But here's the thing - it was a coup of a democratically elected government.  And Al-Sisi is just as brutal.  Egypt is  among the top jailers of journalists in the world, thousands of political opponents have been arrested for their opposition to the al-Sisi government, and lets not forget Egyptian security forces killed over 800 people in one day in August 2013.  So people crowing about it ought to keep in mind that his regime IS brutal to it's own people.
Click to expand...

Most of the leaders in that region are brutal, and they are brutal for a reason..........Because fanatics are all over and force them to be.....................

The Muslim Brotherhood.......no matter how much perfume is put on it..........stinks..........They support terrorism.......and would have never shut down the supply tunnels to Gaza.........because they helped build the dang things......................

So Democratically elected or not.............the removal of the Muslim Brotherhood is a good thing...............And Egyptian forces have attacked ISIS in the region after they executed Coptics.............They have also helped rebuild churches burned down during the Arab Spring and after...................

Democracy doesn't survive over there because religion is their way of Governing in most places...........

Shia Islam - Wikipedia

Most of the early Shia differed only marginally from mainstream Sunnis in their views on political leadership, but it is possible in this sect to see a refinement of Shia doctrine. Early Sunnis traditionally held that the political leader must come from the tribe of Muhammad—namely, the Quraysh tribe. The Zaydis narrowed the political claims of Ali's supporters, claiming that not just any descendant of Ali would be eligible to lead the Muslim community (_ummah_) but only those males directly descended from Muhammad through the union of Ali and Fatimah. But during the Abbasid revolts, other Shia, who came to be known as Imamiyyah (followers of the Imams), followed the theological school of Imam Ja'far al-Sadiq, himself the great great grandson of Muhammad's son-in-law Imam Ali. They asserted a more exalted religious role for Imams and insisted that, at any given time, whether in power or not, a single male descendant of Ali and Fatimah was the divinely appointed Imam and the sole authority, in his time, on all matters of faith and law. To those Shia, love of the imams and of their persecuted cause became as important as belief in God's oneness and the mission of Muhammad.[_citation needed_]

While this is Shia article it suffices even though we are talking Sunni.........their style of Government is roughly the same.  Their main argument is who is allowed to rule over arguments of who the hell was the Devine ones in the beginning..............

Step father versus Step mother better than the other crap.


----------



## beagle9

Coyote said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtopa1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Yeller said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 129081View attachment 129082
> 
> View attachment 129083
> 
> Got about three more pages of this for 2017.  Since I know they won't read the link someone provided.
> 
> Surprisingly most are in muslim coutries and they still don't want to do anything about it?  KuKoo KuKoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iraq, Syria and Libya are in the midst of civil wars, and are or close to being failed states.  Afghanistan is also in a war.
> 
> Now...what is your point with this?  They don't "want" to do anything about this?
> 
> H.L. Mencken:_ For every complex problem there is an answer that is clear, simple and wrong._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Iraq is dealing with the situation as best it can and soon ISIL will be defeated in Mosul and from there to the border. I think the situation has just had a dramatic change; the US will participate with others in the stabilization of the region. The Arab League will I think become the main vehicle for that. I am in fact quite optimistic. I look forward to the trials of those who have done the atrocities and their Meeting with Justice. The US has asked for Australia's assistance in Afghanistan. I expect that we will oblige and contribute in our small way. We are already in Iraq and I think we will be part of the Syrian stabilisation agenda; not sure exactly how. But make no mistake; the main movers will be OTHER MOSLEMS including the Kurds. (Their women are fighting where Obama feared to tread.) Says a lot about Obama's failed policies quite frankly but they are GONE now.
> 
> Greg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Egypt is coming down hard on terrorist camps in Libya after their attacks on the Copts. The US is a large part of the destabilization there - invading Iraq and "Nation Building" - I think any lasting solution (as in not something seen as yet more foreign intervention) is going to have to come from the Arab states, Iran, Turkey etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Egypt also blew up the supply tunnels going to Gaza and they outlawed the Muslim Brotherhood.  They have been on the right side of the equation in this fight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of.  Here's the problem with the region.  You don't have any real white hats.
> 
> Egypt overthrew Mubarrek, with surprisingly little bloodshed.  They held legitimate elections.  The main reason I read for MB's success was they were the only political group that was well organized - Egypt isn't like the US with established parties.  So the MB won the election.  They aren't ISIS, but people act like they are - they've inflated the MB into some sort of bogeyman inflitrating western institutions - it's kind of crazy.  However, they are certainly a conservative Islamist party, Morsi managed to grant himself almost unlimited powers, issued various decrees, shut down the more liberal reformers and jailed journalists.  The Egyptian economy continued to tank, the authorities did little to provide security to Egypt's minorities, such as the Copts, or even to the Israeli embassy, which they allowed thugs to attack and people were demanding his resignation which he wouldn't and then there was a coup.  But here's the thing - it was a coup of a democratically elected government.  And Al-Sisi is just as brutal.  Egypt is  among the top jailers of journalists in the world, thousands of political opponents have been arrested for their opposition to the al-Sisi government, and lets not forget Egyptian security forces killed over 800 people in one day in August 2013.  So people crowing about it ought to keep in mind that his regime IS brutal to it's own people.
Click to expand...

. Isn't it that certain forms of brutality in a war can be sometimes needed in order to gain back order and structure in society where such things had been lost ? Brutality can be seen as something as simple as locking up a radical in the eyes of a liberal or taking action against radicals by killing them if they refuse to surrender to athorities when they are finally identified, and tracked down after committing atrocities or the single death of nation dignitaries, heads of states or the attack on a majority culture within a nation or state etc...  So what does a nation do, just give up on their way of life in order to appease the ones who are attempting to transform a nation into something that the majority is against ??  Who represents the majority of a nation any longer ? Chaos and anarchy is usually found amongst minority groups who get ideas in their head that the majority needs to be taught a lesson in life, and if they implement the right strategy, then it makes them appear as a majority power even when they aren't.


----------



## eagle1462010

Pogo said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What in the wide world of fuck are you even babbling about?
> 
> Got a link?  Or are you just pulling it out of your ass too?
> 
> Have any idea how the "quote" function works?
Click to expand...

You painted with a broad brush of bigotry and I used quotes in those responses.


----------



## beagle9

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Hating terrorists is now bigotry. We need to love and understand why they kill innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN you lying bucket of colostomy bag emptying, *NOBODY "DEFENDED" ANY TERRORISTS*.  That's entirely *YOUR* lie that you pulled out of *YOUR* ass, which I've challenged you _repeatedly _to back up with any quote from anywhere, and you can't do it because you're a _fucking lying wimp._
Click to expand...

. Such a rant could indicate failure on your part to successfully debate the poster. Just sayin.


----------



## eagle1462010

Issa said:


> For all the bigots here.
> Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
> You see where your hatred heads to?
> So we should cry that all you white's are racists?
> 
> Keep up your fucking hate and bigotry, because I can assure you... it doesn't help no one.
> 
> And this administration and its media went over like is no biggy.
> 
> If that was a middle easter man who did.....ohhhhhh boy!!! You see how hypocrite racists and bigots you are and those who you voted for?


We throw those types in jail...............condemn them................Now compare it to the Middle East and their agenda........

These attacks are AGENDA DRIVEN not the acts of some LONE LUNATIC............They are FUNDED BY ORGANIZED GROUPS...........trained and supported...................

It is NOT THE SAME..............that attacker will get his due....................ISIS is getting it's due............slowly........they are an ORGANIZED GROUP............NOT LONERS.

Pfft.


----------



## eagle1462010

Issa said:


> I see that it's just a number for you. Not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the bigots here.
> Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
> You see where your hatred heads to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your phony concern for the lives of 2 people is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Tell me the numbers who have died in the current CALIPHATE going on now.


----------



## eagle1462010

BTW............it will do the thread no good should we go there on the numbers who have died.........and HOW THEY ARE DYING NOW...............would it.................


----------



## Mindful

eagle1462010 said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that it's just a number for you. Not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the bigots here.
> Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
> You see where your hatred heads to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your phony concern for the lives of 2 people is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me the numbers who have died in the current CALIPHATE going on now.
Click to expand...


Have you seen what's going on in The Philippines?


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It perfectly highlights the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this... very interesting @ 5 min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imam Tawhidi speaks the truth. How many are like him?
Click to expand...

. If the Islamist are living off of a broken ideology or crack in the road senario/parrable as he put it, then why is it so hard to defeat or repair such a broken ideology or to mend the crack in the road that had formed within the ideology/religion (if that is what has happened) to the ideology or the religion ???  Back to the video.  The reason they are building so many so called places of worship throughout the world now, and why they are led by radical leaders is because they are of the mindset that tells them that they are right, and the world has gone wrong or is going wrong ?? So what in the world has gone wrong or is going wrong that has put them on this worldwide journey so far from their homes when building these places of worship or conversion centers all over the world now ??  Will Muslims and non-Muslims unite as he wants or is that basically impossible as based upon the cultural decay amongst the cultures of the world in which are in direct opposition to the beliefs of the Muslim religion ?? Hmm.  The only way for these things to co-exist, is for sections of the world or if area's within the nation states were to be carved out for religions in order for them to co-exist either within a spiritual context and/or coupled with physical borders that will be protected or respectful of those religions, but as the populations grow, then those borders are then challenged, and the ideology or beliefs are then challenged as well. Hmm.  Sounds as if he wants all to try and agree on basic humanatarion and ideological values in which all would or could agree upon, and then all parties work from there to clean out the radicals or false prophets amongst their tribes or cultures within. Hmm.  This guy is very diplomatic, and his approach to success is by separating his religion and cuture from the radicalized version that has formed within his religion, and that has become a culture of death in which he knows is an ignorant and failed strategy for the future.  As he has said - He would like to see more educational centers and such be built and run in regard to his ideology/religion, instead of these mosque run by the radical death culture imams now. He wants his religion to co-exist peacefully with others in the world, and to let the best examples of peace win the hearts and minds of the potential converts.


----------



## eagle1462010

Mindful said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see that it's just a number for you. Not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Brynmr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> For all the bigots here.
> Yesterday a white Christian supremacist killed two heroes who were defending Muslim women.
> You see where your hatred heads to?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your phony concern for the lives of 2 people is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell me the numbers who have died in the current CALIPHATE going on now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you seen what's going on in The Philippines?
Click to expand...

Not lately.  But Islamic Groups have been causing problems there for some time now.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Philippines are under assault and now are suspending the rights of terrorists to get their country back, I hope it works, so many deaths.


----------



## depotoo

He seems to point to one book that is still being used and taught as literal in the mosques, and schools as a large part of it.  I could not understand him as to the name of it.  He seems to blame it on what is really going on in the mosques and schools over all.

His interview on sunrise was taken down by Facebook.  Why would that be?  Here is his response to that.  I hope all here will watch it, particularly those defending Islam.  Here what he is saying.  Really listen, as it pertains to all western countries 





beagle9 said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It perfectly highlights the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this... very interesting @ 5 min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imam Tawhidi speaks the truth. How many are like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If the Islamist are living off of a broken ideology or crack in the road senario/parrable as he put it, then why is it so hard to defeat or repair such a broken ideology or to mend the crack in the road that had formed within the ideology/religion (if that is what has happened) to the ideology or the religion ???  Back to the video.
Click to expand...


----------



## depotoo

Yep, coming to a town near you, if something isn't done-
Marawi: Isis rampage in Philippines continues with 19 civilians killed


Papageorgio said:


> The Philippines are under assault and now are suspending the rights of terrorists to get their country back, I hope it works, so many deaths.


----------



## eagle1462010




----------



## Mindful

depotoo said:


> Yep, coming to a town near you, if something isn't done-
> Marawi: Isis rampage in Philippines continues with 19 civilians killed
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Philippines are under assault and now are suspending the rights of terrorists to get their country back, I hope it works, so many deaths.
Click to expand...


And whose foreign policy is getting blamed for that, I wonder?


----------



## eagle1462010

Mindful said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, coming to a town near you, if something isn't done-
> Marawi: Isis rampage in Philippines continues with 19 civilians killed
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Philippines are under assault and now are suspending the rights of terrorists to get their country back, I hope it works, so many deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whose foreign policy is getting blamed for that, I wonder?
Click to expand...

The Battle is Global...........Many countries in the fight...........From Australia to Timbuktu, Mali...........the fight goes on...........

ISIS has declared a Caliphate............and it continues


----------



## beagle9

depotoo said:


> He seems to point to one book that is still being used and taught as literal in the mosques, and schools as a large part of it.  I could not understand him as to the name of it.  He seems to blame it on what is really going on in the mosques and schools over all.
> 
> His interview on sunrise was taken down by Facebook.  Why would that be?  Here is his response to that.  I hope all here will watch it, particularly those defending Islam.  Here what he is saying.  Really listen, as it pertains to all western countries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It perfectly highlights the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this... very interesting @ 5 min mark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Imam Tawhidi speaks the truth. How many are like him?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . If the Islamist are living off of a broken ideology or crack in the road senario/parrable as he put it, then why is it so hard to defeat or repair such a broken ideology or to mend the crack in the road that had formed within the ideology/religion (if that is what has happened) to the ideology or the religion ???  Back to the video.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

. The leftist don't understand that the Muslims are against their cultural lifestyles they are promoting, and have adopted, so why does the leftist liberals attempt to make excuses for or to embrace the Muslim religion or it's followers if they don't support, and never will support the leftist ideology or lifestyles in which they live ?? It boggles the mind really, but it also goes along with groups getting along with other groups temporarily in order to eventually take down a long time enemy in which the parent group hates to it's core. After the success of that long awaited take down, then you will see the groups take up new positions against one another, and to try and focus their attention to routing the group in which harbors those things in which doesn't align with a specific groups thinking.  This will cause the wars within the groups to continue until one finally figures they have achieved dominance over it all in the end. Right now there is a huge usery going on betweenst the waring groups, and a target has be aquirred. Donald Trump is seen as the spoiler for many groups dreams, agenda's, and goals here, and he has been the target ever since January 20th became a reality for them... Trump's speak of bringing back America to it's greatness after or during world war two is a huge push back on groups who have had an agenda to tear down, and then rebuild America into something they want or believe in, and this regardless of what the majority of Americans believe in as a majority. Will be interesting to see who comes out on top. Hopefully the American people will, but many are embattled now, and yet the American Spirit fights onward. God Bless America.


----------



## depotoo

It is wider spread, in my opinion than just Isis.
Here is another Imam from France that says most mosques import their Imams as they don't have to pay them, and that leads to radicalization many times-
The Imam Who Wants to Purge France's Mosques
There is another in Canada, which I can't remember his name or find right now.
Another moderate in the U.K. Was forced out, due to his more level headed views, -
A moderate imam has been forced to resign from his mosque after he was threatened with violence for joining anti-extremism group Quillam.
(Personally, even that group may be somewhat extreme, but less so than some others)
Read more: Moderate London imam 'forced to resign from his mosque for joining Qulliam' | Daily Mail Online
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
Moderate London imam 'forced to resign from his mosque for joining Qulliam' | Daily Mail Online

Another in the dfw area, where I am familiar with the extremist mosques that exist.

Irving imam, who has denounced extremism, threatened in ISIS videos | Social Justice | Dallas News
Problem is they seem to be the exception, rather than the rule.  And each that comes forward ends up threatened.



eagle1462010 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, coming to a town near you, if something isn't done-
> Marawi: Isis rampage in Philippines continues with 19 civilians killed
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Philippines are under assault and now are suspending the rights of terrorists to get their country back, I hope it works, so many deaths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whose foreign policy is getting blamed for that, I wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Battle is Global...........Many countries in the fight...........From Australia to Timbuktu, Mali...........the fight goes on...........
> 
> ISIS has declared a Caliphate............and it continues
Click to expand...


----------



## Mindful

Have we got something else to worry about?

Bin Laden’s son steps into father’s shoes as al-Qaeda attempts a comeback


----------



## Dalia

Pogo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo now accuses me of Bigotry..........because I dare to point out issues both over there and here.
> Then gives an example of Blow Back by crazies of another group...........
> 
> Riddle me this..................
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church are quite frankly scum.  They aren't Muslims but to me they are scum.  Am I now a Bigot against the Baptist as well.................................
> 
> I point out those that are obviously radical........like those who march with signs saying Islam will Dominate and Freedom Go to Hell, but I can't identify a possible threat when seeing a freaking Nutcase................
> 
> Geesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the left, defending Westboro is bad and anti-American, but defending terrorists and terrorist sympathizers is pro-American.
> 
> Hating terrorists is now bigotry. We need to love and understand why they kill innocent people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once AGAIN you lying bucket of colostomy bag emptying, *NOBODY "DEFENDED" ANY TERRORISTS*.  That's entirely *YOUR* lie that you pulled out of *YOUR* ass, which I've challenged you _repeatedly _to back up with any quote from anywhere, and you can't do it because you're a _fucking lying wimp._
Click to expand...

Yes but pogo it is also necessary to comdamn ( i can't find the word rejet ok ) strongly ... there is a sensation coming from the leftists of indifference with what happens with the terrorists as if the most important is to defend the Muslims .... but they are Muslims Which kill the Westerners you have to recognize it once and for all and stop insulting us is not us the bad guys it is the terrorist Muslims who kill us


----------



## Dalia

Issa said:


> It's an answer, isn't it?
> *So before you put all of us Muslims in one basket*


[/QUOTE]
Can you tell us something about the Manchester bombing ?[/QUOTE]

I can.

It was the first terrorist bombing there since the last one --- by the IRA.[/QUOTE]
Very Small answer ...[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]
But how differentiated then? In France those who committed attacks you think they shouted on the roofs in Paris attention I am a terrorist? But no after the Paris attacks the families were surprised that their nice boy is a terrorist.


----------



## basquebromance

Hungary & Japan are paying the price for their racism. Zero terror attacks, no mass rapes & a strong unified  culture. Who'd envy that?


----------



## basquebromance

Liberals have completely hijacked the word "love". It means nothing nowadays except opposition to the right and/or guilt-ridden capitulation.


----------



## Issa

Being to Japan or Hungary ?
Don't think so.


basquebromance said:


> Hungary & Japan are paying the price for their racism. Zero terror attacks, no mass rapes & a strong unified  culture. Who'd envy that?


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## depotoo

A mother-of-two who was seriously injured in the Manchester Arena attackfaces 12 months of surgery and treatment for her horrific injuries.

Joanne McSorley, a 43-year-old from Runcorn, was waiting in the foyer to collect her children when the deadly blast happened.

_*She suffered shrapnel injuries all over her body, the force of which broke both her arms and a leg.*_
Mum suffered horrific shrapnel injuries in the Manchester terror attack


----------



## PoliticalChic

Ame®icano said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.
> 
> Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actions of the Klan were not individual actions, they're organized by Democrat party. Lynching laws were enforced in states run by the Democrats. When are they going to take responsibility for their actions?
Click to expand...




And Democrats in Congress blocked every Republican anti-lynching law.

At the head of the 'blocking' was Democrat icon, Lyndon Johnson.


----------



## Ame®icano

PoliticalChic said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.
> 
> Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actions of the Klan were not individual actions, they're organized by Democrat party. Lynching laws were enforced in states run by the Democrats. When are they going to take responsibility for their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Democrats in Congress blocked every Republican anti-lynching law.
> 
> At the head of the 'blocking' was Democrat icon, Lyndon Johnson.
Click to expand...


It goes way before him, FDR in order to get southern support for the ""New Deal" promised to block CRA, to have blacks excluded from most of programs and to block anti-lynching laws.


----------



## beagle9

Ame®icano said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the same article, makes you wonder-
> 
> Lina Ahmed, 21, said: “They are a Libyan family and they have been acting strangely. A couple of months ago he [Salman] was chanting the first kalma [Islamic prayer] really loudly in the street. He was chanting in Arabic.
> 
> “He was saying ‘There is only one God and the prophet Mohammed is his messenger’.’
> 
> A family friend, who described the Abedis as “very religious”, said most of the family had returned to Libya, leaving only Salman and his older brother Ismail behind.
> 
> “They have not been there for quite a while. Different people come and go,” said Alan Kinsey, 52, a car-delivery driver who lives across the street. Mr Kinsey’s wife, Frances, 48, a care worker, said she believed that the parents had left before Christmas and just one or two young men had been living in the property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- And the Klan burns crosses too, but that doesn't make Jesus responsible for lynching black people.
> 
> Apparently there walk among us those who haven't yet got the word that individual people are responsible for their own actions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actions of the Klan were not individual actions, they're organized by Democrat party. Lynching laws were enforced in states run by the Democrats. When are they going to take responsibility for their actions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Democrats in Congress blocked every Republican anti-lynching law.
> 
> At the head of the 'blocking' was Democrat icon, Lyndon Johnson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It goes way before him, FDR in order to get southern support for the ""New Deal" promised to block CRA, to have blacks excluded from most of programs and to block anti-lynching laws.
Click to expand...

. The Democrats answer to this sort of talk, is that during those days white Democrats and white Republicans were racist as both were white skinned people period. So the liberals would say that the common thread between them all back then was an agreement on how blacks were viewed throughout the nation by many whites who at the time were taught to think in those ways whether they were repub or crat. Now over time the thinking changed, and many broke ranks with the sort of thinking that blacks should be held back or mistreated because of their cultural thinking and indifferences in which they held about themselves at various times in history. A racist these days can't be defined by any mainstream party or group as a whole, but instead they exist on all sides of the coin be it as in these splinter groups or lone wolves, infiltrators, underminers, and haters who ain't sure why they hate, but otherwise they just do .   They can be black, white, yellow or whatever color they choose these days.


----------



## Ame®icano

beagle9 said:


> The Democrats answer to this sort of talk, is that during those days white Democrats and white Republicans were racist as both were white skinned people period. So the liberals would say that the common thread between them all back then was an agreement on how blacks were viewed throughout the nation by many whites who at the time were taught to think in those ways whether they were repub or crat. Now over time the thinking changed, and many broke ranks with the sort of thinking that blacks should be held back or mistreated because of their cultural thinking and indifferences in which they held about themselves at various times in history. A racist these days can't be defined by any mainstream party or group as a whole, but instead they exist on all sides of the coin be it as in these splinter groups or lone wolves, infiltrators, underminers, and haters who ain't sure why they hate, but otherwise they just do .   They can be black, white, yellow or whatever color they choose these days.



I disagree on the first part. Left  is constantly trying to push the same narrative, repeating the same lie over an over and many people buys it over time. America is bad, Americans are bad. America had slavery...

Were there racists in the Republican party? Probably, but racists were most likely to be in Democrat party. Republican party was anti-slavery party. Period. Both, northern and southern Democrats supported slavery. It's no coincidence that since Lincoln, no Republican owned a slave. That means, at the time of Civil war, all the slaves in America, whole 4 million of them, were owned by Democrats.

After the Civil war, Democrats were in disarray, and in order to come back and appeal to white majority, they developed ideology that reincarnated from slavery. Ideology is called "white supremacy" and was unifying principle of Democrat party for whole generation after the Civil war that produced new institutions that were trademark of the Democrat party: segregation, KKK, racial terrorism, lynching.

Every single segregation law in the South, *without exception* was voted for by Democrat legislators, signed by the Democrat governor and executed by Democrat officials. The KKK was started by the delegate of the DNC, Nathan Bedford Forrest in Pulaski, TN. The KKK was shut down three years later by the Republicans, just to be revived in twentieth century by none other than progressive icon Woodrow Wilson, who by showing the movie "Birth of the nation" in the White House inspired KKK revival around the country. Since then, for the next thirty years, the KKK was domestic terrorist arm of the Democrat party (read Eric Foner, Columbia University).

Enough for now... only a question: Why would racists stick around in the party that is anti-slavery, anti-segregation, anti-lynch, anti-Jim Crow, and against racism, when they had another party that their whole existence was based on just that?


----------



## basquebromance

The U.K.'s welfare state funded the Manchester terrorist's terror attack.

Unreal: Manchester Bomber Used Taxpayer Money to Fund Terror, Telegraph Reports


----------



## depotoo

Interesting, terrorists being funded by the places they commit terror, from the telegraph-

One former detective said jihadists were enrolling on university courses to collect the student loans “often with no intention of turning up”.

Abedi was given at least £7,000 from the taxpayer-funded Student Loans Company after beginning a business administration degree at Salford University in October 2015. 


It is thought he received a further £7,000 in the 2016 academic year even though by then he had already dropped out of the course. Salford University declined to say if it had informed the Student Loans Company that Abedi’s funding should have been stopped.

Separately, the Department for Work and Pensions refused to say if Abedi had received any benefits, including housing benefit and income support worth up to £250 a week, during 2015 and 2016. It would only say he was not claiming benefits in the weeks before the attack.

Abedi, 22, never held down a job, according to neighbours and friends, but was able to travel regularly between the UK and Libya.

Abedi also had sufficient funds to buy materials for his sophisticated bomb while living in a rented house in south Manchester.

Six weeks before the bombing Abedi rented a second property in a block of flats in Blackley eight miles from his home, paying £700 in cash.

He had enough money to rent a third property in the centre of Manchester from where he set off with a backpack containing the bomb.

Abedi also withdrew £250 in cash three days before the attack and transferred £2,500 to his younger brother Hashim in Libya, who is accused of knowing about the attack in advance.




basquebromance said:


> The U.K.'s welfare state funded the Manchester terrorist's terror attack.
> 
> Unreal: Manchester Bomber Used Taxpayer Money to Fund Terror, Telegraph Reports


----------



## basquebromance

No terror attacks in Poland because the Polish government protects its people.


----------



## Ame®icano

* crickets *


----------



## depotoo

BREAKING: Police arrest man at Heathrow Airport in connection with Manchester bombing

The 38-year-old man, who has not been named by authorities, was wanted by police over an alleged connections to the ISIS suicide bomber Salman Abedi.


----------



## eagle1462010

depotoo said:


> BREAKING: Police arrest man at Heathrow Airport in connection with Manchester bombing
> 
> The 38-year-old man, who has not been named by authorities, was wanted by police over an alleged connections to the ISIS suicide bomber Salman Abedi.


----------



## beagle9

eagle1462010 said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING: Police arrest man at Heathrow Airport in connection with Manchester bombing
> 
> The 38-year-old man, who has not been named by authorities, was wanted by police over an alleged connections to the ISIS suicide bomber Salman Abedi.
Click to expand...

. Looks like the apparatus of one Judge Roy Bean... Paul Newman was outstanding in that movie. The hanging judge might need to make a serious come back in this nation.


----------



## depotoo

A new arrest has been made, according to the guardian-

Teenager held at Liverpool airport over Manchester bombing
Friday 7 July 2017 11.31 EDTLast modified on Friday 7 July 2017 17.00 EDT

A 19-year-old man has been arrested on suspicion of terrorism offences at Liverpool John Lennon airport in connection with the Manchester Arena attack.

The teenager was arrested on Friday and a property in Fallowfield, south Manchester, was being searched as part of the investigation, police said.

It is understood that the arrested suspect is not Hashem Abedi, the younger brother of suicide bomber Salman Abedi who is being held in Libya.


----------



## depotoo

Police suspect Manchester suicide bomber 'did not act alone'


----------



## Bush92

depotoo said:


> A new arrest has been made, according to the guardian-
> 
> Teenager held at Liverpool airport over Manchester bombing
> Friday 7 July 2017 11.31 EDTLast modified on Friday 7 July 2017 17.00 EDT
> 
> A 19-year-old man has been arrested on suspicion of terrorism offences at Liverpool John Lennon airport in connection with the Manchester Arena attack.
> 
> The teenager was arrested on Friday and a property in Fallowfield, south Manchester, was being searched as part of the investigation, police said.
> 
> It is understood that the arrested suspect is not Hashem Abedi, the younger brother of suicide bomber Salman Abedi who is being held in Libya.


Keep the bastards out of your country.


----------

